# Personal Lolcows: Furry Edition



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 3, 2017)

Just like Tumblr (which we also have a subforum about) the furry fandom is full of insane, hilarious, and occasionally pathetic individuals. This is the thread for the ones not infamous or prolific enough for individual threads that the users here have personally met and observed.

For instance a couple years back I became email penpals with a dude who had a dragon fursona (I sadly don't remember any of his usernames though) and we would talk back and forth.

To make things short this guy was perpetually lonely, like Incel level lonely. Although he never held any bitterness toward any particular gender or sex (due to being bisexual on top of being a lonely and depressed horndog) he was definitely the kind of person that would be classed as a "nice guy".

I'm not joking. This guy would email me incessantly about how lonely he was and I tried to cheer him up but he just never listened. Eventually we ceased all contact when I became fed up with his whiney, self-defeatist bullshit.

And this is the kind of thing that makes someone a lolcow, any attempt at talking sense in them either doesn't work or it backfires.

I look forward to the other stories our users (both new and old) will bring.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 3, 2017)

I find it funny that there seems to be a theme among those who have more exotic fursonas (bats, dragons) and being an all-around weirdo.


----------



## Pangoro (Aug 3, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> I find it funny that there seems to be a theme among those who have more exotic fursonas (bats, dragons) and being an all-around weirdo.


General rule is, the more "special" a fursona is, the more likely it is the person behind it has some kind of mental issues. This goes for double if their fursona is a mythical creature or a fictional creation.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 3, 2017)

Pangoro said:


> This goes for double if their fursona is a mythical creature or a fictional creation.


This. Bats seem to be the among the worst. Jax the Bat was one of the original people doing nazifur porn.


----------



## BB 876 (Aug 3, 2017)

Finally I get to see the start of one of these personal cow threads and I can keep up with it. I've got some contributions for this thread and will space them out accordingly.


----------



## Reynard (Aug 3, 2017)

Finally!  I can share this with the Farms!  Around April someone in a chat I'm in showed me this guy:  https://www.furaffinity.net/user/john-hyacinth-macaw/

If you look through his gallery, you'll notice that he takes pictures of the camera taking pictures, can't spell to save his life, is obsessed with birds farting on him, he draws on dry erase board instead of paper, trying to start fart RPs in the comments sections of unrelated art that he has favorited, and just all around strange behavior such as deleting his journals whenever he posts a new one.

My favorite part has to be this little comment an a joke photograph he found:  https://www.furaffinity.net/view/8355311/#cid:117840709

I'd love to make a thread on this dude, but I just feel that there'a not enough here to keep one alive, unfortunately.


----------



## Bob Page (Aug 3, 2017)

Well, I did know one:



Spoiler: The story



This person (I'll refer to him as Clive, not his real name) I knew in high school was a friend of some of my friends and a furry. Clive and I were neutral with each other at first until we both started saying stupid shit to each other(It was high school, we all did and said stuff like that back then). I soon realized how much of an asshat he turned out to be. I haven't seen Clive since he graduated a year before me. But, from what my friends had told me, he came out as pansexual, a literal furfag. Most of my friends had broke off contact with Clive when he started getting a huge ego problem. He even badmouthed a friend of mine over skype which ended in said friend telling him to go yiff in hell. He shook his mother down for money to attend Anthrocon 2012, despite his family finances not being in the best of shape. When he got to the con, he got screwed out of his hotel and chimped about it. Ever since I graduated(the last time I heard anything about him), he hasn't gotten a job or made an effort to do
 so and didn't even go to college. He just sits on his ass and makes LP's of minecraft or something. I'm not even sure if he does that anymore.

Unsurprisingly, he has a furaffinity account.

All in all, I don't give a shit about him anymore. I don't care if I do come across him irl. I would just leave him to fuck his own life up himself.


----------



## Yutyrannus (Aug 3, 2017)

Myself.



edit: i'm finally free


----------



## Kaabi (Aug 3, 2017)

Bob Page said:


> Well, I did know one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love how he has a Patreon and of course, he gets dust in his pocket. Bonus points for the lack of banner and a crappy description why people should throw money at him.


----------



## Reynard (Aug 3, 2017)

Kaabi said:


> I love how he has a Patreon and of course, he gets dust in his pocket. Bonus points for the lack of banner and a crappy description why people should throw money at him.


It's basically just a typical shitty crowdfunding effort that pretty much every dime-a-dozen shitty let's player makes because they're delusional that they'll make it big.  You'd think they'd get it through their heads that such a saturated market is impossible to penetrate at this point, don't they?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 4, 2017)

Gonna call this kid 'Jenkins', and he was huge into the Naruto weeb fashion, also labeling himself "My Animal Spirit is a Fox but I Don't Consider Myself a Fox" type furry. What's the difference, with or without the self-defeating 'really but not really' logic? Jenkins also had BPD which led to some borderline A-Log shenanigans. Like throwing a chair across the room.


----------



## John Furrman (Aug 4, 2017)

yawning sneasel said:


> This. Bats seem to be the among the worst. Jax the Bat was one of the original people doing nazifur porn.


Not nearly as bad as people who like sergals.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 4, 2017)

Neon Sparkle Wolves. Not even once.


----------



## Reynard (Aug 4, 2017)

John Furrman said:


> Not nearly as bad as people who like sergals.


Sounds familiar.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 4, 2017)

Reynard said:


> Sounds familiar.



http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Sergal

There are also Chakats, which are worse than Sergals.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Aug 4, 2017)

Guess I finally have the opportunity to get this off my chest, but this is rather tame.

My first exposure to furries was through an old friend, I'll call her Peggy Sue. Peggy Sue actually became a furry in high school, though by that time we were slowly going our separate ways since our schedules couldn't cross often enough to stay in contact (and I'm pretty bad about staying on top of e-mail--didn't help she only ever had Internet access at the library). I think she was discovering bit by bit what being a furry even _was_ because she suddenly showed up one day with a fox tail pinned to her jeans and had that throughout high school. (It took her a while to come to the conclusion she was a furry because she realized she wanted to live in the forest and be wild and free--pretty sure she became an otherkin and mistook that as being a furry, but I don't remember the signs otherwise.) Weirdly enough, while she was a Naruto weeb, she never crossbred furries and anime.

Peggy Sue drew some furry art while in high school (though thinking back on it, she was drawing them back in middle school), so I would see it from time to time, but thought nothing of it since I actually knew and was friends with an unsettling number of people with fursonas or at least drew anthros. After graduation, we never saw each other again, but through sporadic, somewhat vague updates on DeviantArt, I learned she got more involved with the furry community, had a fursuit made, and even got a boyfriend (whom she called her mate, never saw his face or got his name) through the community and married him (my guess was because she got pregnant), though that marriage didn't last.

I honestly do miss Peggy Sue since we were good friends, but I have a feeling we don't have much in common anymore, and I'd hate to see what's become of her since her divorce. I mentioned DeviantArt, but she's rarely active on there anyway and I sincerely doubt she's made money off of these adoptables she had attempted to get in on a few years back, so no point linking to it (she might have a FA account, but I doubt that's active as well). I'll give her fursona, however; it's probably what she still identifies as, but I don't know at this point.



Spoiler: commissioned image







She calls it a draguar (dragon/jaguar hybrid, don't know how common that is).


----------



## omori (Aug 4, 2017)

We had an event at my school a couple years back to celebrate Fall/Halloween and we had a small costume contest, nothing big just for fun kind of thing.

Some guy brought his ugly ass fursuit that I could tell he'd made himself on a minuscule fund and not with much experience in general crafting. The thing belonged on the terrible fursuit thread. The head was the classic bucket head formation: a tube of foam wrapped around the wearer's head and not much more added to it. Hideous craft store fur that looked like he colored blue using markers or spray paint. The thing was probably hot glued together, nary a stitch on it, so I could see bits of green foam being exposed.

I think the slapped together ones are the worst.


----------



## soryu (Aug 4, 2017)

I knew a friend since middle school who started showing their furry side in high school. They were obsessed with wolves and befriended a horse lover.

The horse lover would never stop talking about horses and drawing horses. I had a couple classes with her and she did a speech once about horses and cried at the end of the speech from remembering her dead horse.

My wolf friend would wear collars, chains, would make growling sounds when we would annoy her, and grew her fingernails out to cut them in a sharp style. She also loved drawing wolves and wolf people. I remember one time she stole a drawing from the horse girl and claimed she actually drew it even though horse girl put her signature on it. She would show the drawing to all of our friends during lunch with her thumb covering the horse girl's signature very poorly, it was hilarious. After a couple months of her going furry, I didn't see her often so we grew apart. I remember she did ask me once if I had any spare duck tape so she could use it for her future fursuit, but I didn't have any at my house at the time.
Years pass and her furry phase is over, she has a daughter. I visited them a year ago and they are doing really well.


----------



## Reynard (Aug 4, 2017)

Feline Darkmage said:


> http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Sergal
> 
> There are also Chakats, which are worse than Sergals.


You didn't get the joke of me calling him out for his sergal icons, did you?


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Aug 4, 2017)

the entire yordle tag on E621 can count as this but as the cream on the shit sundae is user Veigar-Chan. She's like, 19 or so drawing would-be underage animal's dongs for patreon cash. If i knew more about her i'd make a thread.



Spoiler: Examples, NSFW


----------



## Ellen Ripley (Aug 5, 2017)

Oh boy I've got one.
This dude is one that I've known for years. Dude goes by Shadow-Anubis, and to put it bluntly, he's a horny autistic who won't take no for an answer. Has a thing for latching onto characters, both in games and belonging to other people, and wanting to fuck them. So bad that even other degenerates don't want anything to do with him and just searching for his character tag on e621 will bring out spergs raging over him. Back in the day, he used to (attempt) to rally armies of people if he was ever in a bitch fight with someone and if an artist does him wrong, he'll smear their name and has gotten an image of another Lucario to kill the artist's Lucario character. Nowadays he's a lot more quiet since he's more focused on privately contacting people rather than doing it out in the open, but he's just a general all-around creep when he is out in public.
http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/shadow-anubis/
https://anu-the-branded.tumblr.com/
https://e621.net/post/index/1/shadow-anubis
Obv NSFW warnings

I, unfortunately, don't think he's sustainable enough to warrant a thread but just watching him interact with others is absolute cringe, which is always fun to laugh at every now and then.


----------



## El Garbage (Aug 5, 2017)

This guy (links NSFW obviously):
https://the-killer-and-alexis-blog.tumblr.com/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/liger90/

He might be a decent person, doesn't chimp out in social media or anything (as far as I know), and is not a terrible artist, but the edginess amount breaks all barriers and goes beyond satire. Liefeld would be proud.


----------



## Rabbit-san (Aug 5, 2017)

RADICALGOBLIN said:


> the entire yordle tag on E621 can count as this but as the cream on the shit sundae is user Veigar-Chan. She's like, 19 or so drawing would-be underage animal's dongs for patreon cash. If i knew more about her i'd make a thread.
> 
> (Spoiler of NSFW examples)



So I looked up on this person as their art is very similar to what I've seen in random places on the net since it sticks out like a sore thumb. It's one of those styles that go 'oh, I know who this is' without thinking twice about it.

Veigar-chan goes by recon-scout-teemo on Tumblr. She has a NSFW tumblr called darkness-blinds as well that would be worth going through too.  Her Pateron is here. 

A lot of her accounts are on hatius but I do remember her deleting once or twice before on Tumblr but I can't remember why but it might've been about her questionable content.

Also, she's part of a Teemo main subreddit and their discord that is affiliated with it. Her Reddit user is credited the same as her Tumblr so it's probably worth going though this too to see if she's worth a thread or not.


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Aug 5, 2017)

Rabbit-san said:


> So I looked up on this person as their art is very similar to what I've seen in random places on the net since it sticks out like a sore thumb. It's one of those styles that go 'oh, I know who this is' without thinking twice about it.
> 
> Veigar-chan goes by recon-scout-teemo on Tumblr. She has a NSFW tumblr called darkness-blinds as well that would be worth going through too.  Her Pateron is here.
> 
> ...



damn, that is obsession.



Spoiler



if i can add to it, the idea of Teemo being sexualized defeats the entire point of Teemo's design philosophy. He's supposed to be a cute, non threatening character on the outside but has one of the more lethal movesets in the entire game, sans for characters like Kled, Tahm Kench, Riven, and Ekko.


----------



## RADICALGOBLIN (Aug 5, 2017)

RADICALGOBLIN said:


> damn, that is obsession.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, Sorry for double posting, but she seems to not only constantly collect teemo related shit, but she also complains every time that Riot seems to poke fun at Teemo.

https://www.reddit.com/r/TeemoTalk/comments/5cgn1y/really_riot_come_on/

https://www.reddit.com/r/TeemoTalk/comments/5n7lw6/oh_geethanks_riot/


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Aug 5, 2017)

I know this one person in real life they believe they were their fursona in a past life. Their fursona was a slutty wolf that would do anything that moves. They also tried to make me do smutty rps with their wolf.


----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 5, 2017)

I worked with someone who believed that they were a wolf trapped in a human body, basically one of those therian folks, and he took it to the extremes since he was mentally special. He'd wear  a faux fur wolf tail around, occasionally he'd wear a headband with ears on them, as they were his stimulation items--think fidget spinner or cube but for furries. Whenever he was upset, he'd growl, whine, basically mimic a dog's behaviour. During every full moon, he'd go outside and basically scream until I coaxed him inside and told him that  only soft howls were acceptable as to not upset the other folks. He had also convinced some others to identity as animals: so eventually one was a cat, someone else was a bulldog, and another person was a tiger. Other folks weren't so into it.

This guy also drew "nice" art and drew me some stuff. I'll have to dig it up later and will be sure to share.

Also he's a Trump supporter so for Halloween last year he was wolf!Trump, where he wore a MAGA hat and shirt with his wolf ears and tail and coloured his nose black. It was  a pretty amazing site to behold.


----------



## Yaks (Aug 6, 2017)

I only passed my personal furry lolcow in the wild once. He was filling in for a shift at my job quite a few years ago and I noticed his backpack had some handmade animal face pins on it. This didn't bother me so much, since it was Seattle and people kind of like animals there, and quite frankly he seemed to be on the spectrum with the way he spoke and they put weird shit on their backpacks all the time. After he left, I got on to our station's work computer and noticed one of the browser windows was already open. There was nothing on it, so I looked at the history and found very blatant gay furry porn.

I don't remember what the other images were, but this was one of them


Spoiler












So the guy had been looking at his own fursona's porn on the work computer in a lobby always filled with guests walking in and out. I took a peek at his profile after I got home and I was impressed by the sheer amount of porn he had commissioned of himself on a pretty modest income tbh. He still does and fancies himself a DJ. He's also one of the rare black furries you see in the wild.

He started up a second fursona that looks like he's trying to suggest he has split personalities without outright saying it. lol. He also pays for a lot of porn on there.


----------



## Space.Muffin (Aug 7, 2017)

Won't say names (yet), but I have seen him mentioned in this here farms before ...

There's this guy from my country who for a time became the popufur in here. He kissed a lot of ass to become the iconic furry. He was (is) pretty whinny, complains about every single thing and since he's friends with everyone here, he would always have a big group of people defending his rants, no matter how ridiculous they were.

So one day he leaves the country, someone from the states decides to marry him and take him home. And as soon as he lands in the US he begins shitting on all his "friends", all the people that liked him get thrown under the bus.

He travels the US going from con to con just to get buttblasted by every furry he meets in these conventions and then posts pics and videos of it on his twitter going "tee hee, just got fucking destroyed by [Insert name of random furry here]". For a time he was "in need of monetary support" so he opens a Patreon to get funds because he wants to go to college. It was quite a show to see him beg for money in Facebook while having pictures of him getting wasted on conventions, his collection of Bad Dragons, expensive bong sets and getting tattos, piercings and hair dyed.

He became my lolcow because in some way he reminds me of Chris. When people call him in his shit he goes in huge rants. And when people don't pay attention to him he also complains so people look at him. No matter what you do he is a shitshow of really ugly porn and internet rants.

tl;dr: Dude from the south goes to the US and fucks a lot of furries while asking for money and complaining.


----------



## Kaabi (Aug 7, 2017)

Space.Muffin said:


> Won't say names (yet), but I have seen him mentioned in this here farms before ...
> 
> There's this guy from my country who for a time became the popufur in here. He kissed a lot of ass to become the iconic furry. He was (is) pretty whinny, complains about every single thing and since he's friends with everyone here, he would always have a big group of people defending his rants, no matter how ridiculous they were.
> 
> ...



This guy sounds interesting. Would love to know who he is.


----------



## East TN Furfag (Aug 7, 2017)

I suppose I should make amends for defending Skunk Rocker in the Eden Belmont thread by telling y'all a lil more about him and why he is cringy him self.

Skunk had been around the fandom for years and had gained quite the reputation among those who knew him that he was toxic. He's a nice enough guy but furrys hated him for one simplistic reason: he's against yiff art. He was a BurnedFur and claimed to still be even now. Whenever we would talk about our favorite art pieces he would scoff at us and insult us. Like even if some one had yiff art as their phone background he would scoff at it. He claimed to have no fetishes but was a constant chaser of fat girls. He once got pissed on while eating some fat skanks pussy (they all called her the whale) and dumbly told his friends all of whom would constantly tease him by saying he enjoys it "under the sea". He used to claim to be straight but after a one night stand at some furry con he was proudly bi. The fighting stuff is true. More than once Skunk has actually attacked people for no reason. He also claims to have been raped by a fur he met on the internet and that is why he hates most furs. Used to play SecondLife a lot but got bored because everyone on there just wants to typefuck. Used to troll Tapestries apparently until (not making this up) Sibe felt jilted by him not wanting to become his sex slave on demand and created a pro scat character using his real name, Kyle. Also used to hang out on Furrymuck until he pissed off Jim Groat. Used to be a brony, claimed to some furs he stopped because of all the clop art but others say he stopped watching the show out of spite because he said the third season sucked. Has a crate full of "weapons" in his home that is literally filled with tools and sports equipment he considers good enough to fight people with like he's Casey Jones. Used to own several switchblades but constantly complained people would take them away from him for their safety. Drinks PBR. Used to drink liquor but gave it up after he punched a marine at a furry con.

Anyone else got good dirt on this guy to contribute?


----------



## Reynard (Aug 8, 2017)

Yaks said:


> I only passed my personal furry lolcow in the wild once. He was filling in for a shift at my job quite a few years ago and I noticed his backpack had some handmade animal face pins on it. This didn't bother me so much, since it was Seattle and people kind of like animals there, and quite frankly he seemed to be on the spectrum with the way he spoke and they put weird shit on their backpacks all the time. After he left, I got on to our station's work computer and noticed one of the browser windows was already open. There was nothing on it, so I looked at the history and found very blatant gay furry porn.
> 
> I don't remember what the other images were, but this was one of them
> 
> ...


I'll never understand why people would look at that stuff on a computer in public.  At least with a phone it's harder to see what's going on and you can hide it easier.  But a computer?  And one at work?  Without deleting the history?  Come on, man.  How can people really be this dumb?


----------



## omori (Aug 9, 2017)

Oh wait hold on, I forgot that I've seen TORA/Growly in the wild. The guy needs a thread on here.


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Aug 9, 2017)

DICKPICSRUS said:


> I know this one person in real life they believe they were their fursona in a past life. Their fursona was a slutty wolf that would do anything that moves. They also tried to make me do smutty rps with their wolf.



When I first made this post I was extremely cautious cause I know this person irl , but I'm gonna reveal more info

this person is a brony
yaoi  fan
"proud to be psychopath "(after reading killing stalking)
kawaii gay transman(doesnt mind makeup)
once threw a temper tantrum cause parents told them to clean room up
posted pics of them cutting themselves online
Emo
has a body pillow (male human)
calls Jojo's bizarre adventure  "fake western anime"
loves SAO (got mad at me for not liking it)
has pokeporn on their DA favorites
browses rule 34
confessed to wanting to fuck a list of pokemon ( the four legged ones )
proud to have a furry kink.
threatens suicide online
likes tentacle hentai
likes  pony porn
loves jacksepticeye x markiplier
ships real life people example : male classmates, kpop boy band
white knights like hell


----------



## AssRock (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm not sure if this counts as a personal lolcow or a horrorcow.  But I'm really hesitant to drop names because I don't need to dox myself any further than being yet another degenerate furry, lol.

Basically, I was friends with a guy for many years, he was troubled, dealt with depression and we found out later on that he had borderline personality disorder.  For the most part, I just dealt with it; I wasn't the subject of his tantrums and having mental illness can suck the chode.  I can be a bit of an overly compassionate bleeding heart and if you're into the furry fandom, then you're already a little weird to begin with.  

Anyway, fast forward a few years later and he suddenly has it in his head that he's going to move countries and is going to move in with me.  I'd just calmly and politely tell him that I wasn't cool with that, and things would be fine for a few days, before he'd go into this tangent again.  Then I hooked up with a guy who I'd been openly flirting with and vice versa, and furry guy flipped his shit, claiming that I've betrayed his trust, that I'm somehow abandoning him, and then he spills all of these feelings he apparently has towards me and demands that I choose between him and the guy I'm still seeing (and am very happy to be with).  When I tell him that I've already made a choice, he goes out of his way to harass my boyfriend, starts contacting my relatives, and is sharing heavily edited chat transcripts so as to make me look like a terrible person who was cheating on my boyfriend with him, amongst other things.  He then literally tells me that I have three months to be with my boyfriend before we HAVE to break up and he can move in with me and I'm not allowed any kind of social life outside of him.  Yes, he actually said that.

So I cut him off.  No one needs to deal with a whiny furry who can't take no for an answer and is actively going out of his way to try and sabotage my life.  Never mind the whole part where he felt completely entitled to every aspect of my life.  He ended up getting my phone number from a mutual friend.  Called me 80+ times over that weekend until I finally got my provider to block his number.

This all culminates in him going off the deep end, after numerous empty suicide threats, he ends up killing his mom, and then blaming me for his actions because I would not date him.  I should also add that I never once gave him the impression that I would, but one thing I did learn a lot more than I do know about BPD, they make up settings in their heads and believe them to be reality, regardless of what reality actually dictates. 

He's in prison now, I've had to tell them to not allow his messages to be sent to me because the first one I stupidly opened contained a highly graphic and detailed rape fantasy involving him and myself along with some pretty incredible assumptions he's made out of his own delusions.

And this all goes down in the course of a week.  During my birthday too lol.

tl;dr: don't be nice to crazy furries.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Aug 9, 2017)

oneninetyone said:


> he ends up killing his mom.



Wow, that got a bit darker than I expected. This feels less furry related and more like a legit psycho.


----------



## Kaabi (Aug 9, 2017)

oneninetyone said:


> I'm not sure if this counts as a personal lolcow or a horrorcow.  But I'm really hesitant to drop names because I don't need to dox myself any further than being yet another degenerate furry, lol.
> 
> Basically, I was friends with a guy for many years, he was troubled, dealt with depression and we found out later on that he had borderline personality disorder.  For the most part, I just dealt with it; I wasn't the subject of his tantrums and having mental illness can suck the chode.  I can be a bit of an overly compassionate bleeding heart and if you're into the furry fandom, then you're already a little weird to begin with.
> 
> ...



A guy like that deserves to be in jail.

Thankfully, you're alright and he didn't harm you physically.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Aug 10, 2017)

Jesus, is he the furry version of Saint Elliot "Perfect Gentleman" Rodgers?


----------



## AssRock (Aug 10, 2017)

Kaabi said:


> A guy like that deserves to be in jail.
> 
> Thankfully, you're alright and he didn't harm you physically.



Thanks fam!  I'm glad he was in another country because the one time I did visit, as I was in the US and got invited to visit with a mutual friend, he punched a hole in the wall and went on actual tantrums because mutual friend didn't return his feelings.  Then he attempted to kill himself in the bathtub with an electrical cord and we had to call the police.



Feline Darkmage said:


> Jesus, is he the furry version of Saint Elliot "Perfect Gentleman" Rodgers?



Almost!  Except this dude has actually gotten laid while being 400+ pounds, lol.  But yeah he has a lot of the same entitlement problems/parallels and had this really, really awkward habit of "collaring" people he had crushes on IRL, regardless of whether or not the other person was into that shit or not.  Then he'd get majorly upset and even angry when people would just take off his "collar".  His collar literally being a metal necklace with a dog bone shaped tag on it.  

He thought he was the "Perfect Gentleman" for sure.


----------



## Olhelm (Aug 10, 2017)

Well, here's a story I haven't thought about in three or so years.

When  I was a child, I had a birthday party at a Chuck E Cheese, like many other kids did. However, once there, there was an extra mascot. Turns out a guy had come to Chuck E Cheese in his fursuit and pretended to be an "entertainer" for the kids. My parents didn't notice, most of the kids were none the wiser, and it took a few complaints before the guy was removed. I remember him yelling at the staff that he belonged there, with the other mascots. I was quite confused.

EDIT: Also, apparently the employee who let him in got fired. Maybe he was a friend?


----------



## minecraftismywaifu (Aug 16, 2017)

I just remembered this person after looking here so here we go. IDK if it truly fits in here but he was definitely s furry (had his own species as well which basically raped everything)

I used to be friends with this guy, got introduced to him after he made an edgy comment on someone's art. He was the type of guy who'd "critique" people's art by basically shouting insults at them. He was a giant Christian and would often tell me about it and say "every time I look at my friend list and I see my friends who aren't Christian, I cry because I know they're not going to heaven" and other things like that. He liked to role play, a lot, the furry kind as well and would often threaten people to role play with him.

I was put into his furend group (a fat guy with a ferret fursona, friend's ex-girlfriend, some underaged warrior cat fan, a depressed stick and a depressed woman who kept telling us about her H cup breasts) and it was going pretty well. He then forced depressed woman out of the group after she vented a bit, sexually harassed her other friend out, called his girlfriend an ugly bitch and other things until she dumped him, forced warrior cat fan into sexual role plays, said that depressed stick was depressed because he didn't believe in JESUS, asked me, warrior cat fan and depressed woman to date him immediately after his girlfriend dumped him and many more things.

Eventually, he went full bible humper and made a journal on DA where he said "I LOVE YOU FRIENDS BUT YOU'RE ALL RETARDS FOR NOT BELIEVING IN JESUS, YOU'RE NOT WORTH MY TIME SO IM DELETING EVERYTHING!" And that was the last I ever heard of him.

Also he liked to torture animals and had some shitty ocs which he flaunted as deep because he used big words for them.


----------



## Yutyrannus (Aug 23, 2017)

Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> kinning out of our race





Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> Smash Bros roleplay group





Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> gender dysphoria





Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> most of us were somewhat mentally ill or disabled


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Aug 23, 2017)

Yutyrannus said:


>



Tumblr fucked me up so I still use a lot of terminology lmao. Also at the time I was a kin person... it was bad & really embarrassing.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 23, 2017)

Tell us more about your creamed corn fetish, do it.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Aug 26, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> Tell us more about your creamed corn fetish, do it.


Corn you say?



Spoiler: Corn


----------



## Weenus Salesman (Sep 2, 2017)

There was one guy on Tumblr I met through an ex-friend that was doing commissions. His art was pretty okay so I decided to check him out
I click on his blog to find this:





This was around the time Spencer getting hit got big, hence the timestamp.
And if you're wondering if anyone actually did pay the money for these, you're right.


Spoiler: Nazi Punching













That'll show them Nazis, amirite?


----------



## John Furrman (Sep 5, 2017)

Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> View attachment 266136 Alright, I'm going to mention someone I've mentioned before. I could easily put them in the personal Tumblr lolcows page, but since they're mostly a furry now & got driven off of Tumblr it might as well go here. Sorry about how long this is, I just happened to waste 2 years of my time dealing with this person's shit and I'm still mad about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 you let a 15 year old kid rile your ass up really bad.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Sep 5, 2017)

John Furrman said:


> you let a 15 year old kid rile your ass up really bad.



What can I say? It was the retard battle arena.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 5, 2017)

Some golem ass looking nigglet confessed to a fellow class mate that he'd fuck a literal elephant.


----------



## Weenus Salesman (Sep 5, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> Some golem ass looking nigglet confessed to a fellow class mate that he'd fuck a literal elephant.


Like...unironically, no joke?
What's the full story? I must know


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 6, 2017)

Weenus Salesman said:


> Like...unironically, no joke?
> What's the full story? I must know



He was some weeb that did everything unnecessarily gross even for a weeb, like keeping raw crawfish in his backpack and spent at least two days sperging about oddly shaped dick fossils. He was an implied asexual reproduction fetisher according to a biology teacher.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Sep 10, 2017)

NumberingYourState said:


> He was an implied asexual reproduction fetisher according to a biology teacher.



That's a thing...?  How in the fuck are you able to fetishize asexual reproduction?


----------



## Weenus Salesman (Sep 10, 2017)

Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> That's a thing...?  How in the fuck are you able to fetishize asexual reproduction?







Hot


----------



## panko (Sep 11, 2017)

Youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3JMzLbq7fgFLampM2dNLMA
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/nillkitty?ref=br_rs
Google+: https://plus.google.com/u/0/116703829095492620013
Twitter: https://twitter.com/nillkitty?lang=en
FurAffinity: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/nillkitty/





I don't know why I deserved this, but I got a friend request from this thing the other day.
Evidently someone in real life at a bubble tea place took pics of him and posted them on 4chan? This is according to the embedded video. I would like to see them.


----------



## Dahmer (Sep 13, 2017)

My personal favorite who I check on every few months. Her FurAffinity profile says it all.


----------



## Weenus Salesman (Sep 13, 2017)

Dahmer said:


> My personal favorite who I check on every few months. Her FurAffinity profile says it all.


>Not a furry
>Has a Weasly and a SoFurry account
>Posts a fucking text skyscraper for an FA page


----------



## panko (Sep 13, 2017)

Weenus Salesman said:


> >Not a furry





 

Wtf is this trend of furries being like, "I'm not a furry... per se."
Like how autistic do you have to be to be a furry and then claim you're not a furry?


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Sep 13, 2017)

panko said:


> View attachment 279519
> 
> Wtf is this trend of furries being like, "I'm not a furry... per se."
> Like how autistic do you have to be to be a furry and then claim you're not a furry?



"I kinda do this thing called 'half-masturbation' where I can be seen as less exceptional and gross for pleasing myself to furry pornography."


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Sep 14, 2017)

panko said:


> View attachment 279519
> 
> Wtf is this trend of furries being like, "I'm not a furry... per se."
> Like how autistic do you have to be to be a furry and then claim you're not a furry?


Top right.


----------



## Awkwafina (Sep 15, 2017)

There was this girl I met, she was in the same MMO guild as I was and long story short within 10 minutes of conversing with her she was my favorite person for all the wrong reasons.

She sounded incredibly feminine only to tell everyone, proudly and loudly, that she was trans and everyone needed to respect her pronouns. Okay, whatever people wanna do that's fine and I'll respect him if that's what he wants, but then the next day she proceeded to @ everyone in the entire fucking discord about said pronouns and made a *huge* deal about it. She DM'd the GM and his wife, she would screencap whenever people would call her by female pronouns and sent them to GM and wife about the "disrespect" and "harassment" she was facing yet everyone in the guild was more than accommodating and kind to her? The only time people would ever use female pronouns was when they'd be drunk and in voice on discord because again, she sounds extremely feminine and made absolutely *no* attempt to hide or deepen her voice.

Around this time my boyfriend noticed that someone new had joined the guild FB group but he didn't know who the fuck it was because their profile picture was just a fursuit head. At the same time some random person started following some social media accounts of mine and I also didn't know who the fuck it was because again, their profile picture was just a fursuit head. Eventually he put two and two together and realized with horror that the new dude in the guild was a trans furry. My boyfriend asked her out right if that was her and she said it was and the silence in the discord that followed was extremely uncomfortable. From that point onward she would always loudly and proudly and without an ounce of shame talk about being a furry and show her shitty furry art off like it was the Mona Lisa. I've seen two year olds who can draw cat anatomy better. She'd also talk about wanting to have sex with an octopus? Like entirely seriously. Or she'd talk about yiffing, also entirely seriously, like everyone else in the discord wanted to see/hear/think about that shit. Her social awareness was just so goddamn low I've honestly never met someone like her. Another thing she'd do was go on rants about furries and being a furry and how hard life was for her and how oppressed she was because of it.

Also, she was really fat and never showed a single picture of herself without the fursuit on and one time she took a picture of her dinner which was one of those nasty Pasta Sides bullshit with the caption "I'm doing so good! I didn't wanna go get nasty fast food for dinner tonight so I got this instead haha." Like she'd always talk about her healthy food and it was never ever any healthier than the shit she'd usually eat which honestly was always Taco Bell? She talked about going to Taco Bell at least three times a week.

Eventually this all culminated into months of people hating the fuck out of her and then some serious detective work ended in the GM's wife calling her out for being fake trans and using male pronouns to hit on the dudes in the discord/guild. It was wild. I still follow her on tumblr because she's truly the gift that keeps on giving as she's now gone back to using female pronouns and has assumed a different name and a completely new personality yet she's still peddling her same shitty art? I don't get it.


----------



## BadaBadaBoom (Sep 15, 2017)

panko said:


> View attachment 279519
> 
> Wtf is this trend of furries being like, "I'm not a furry... per se."
> Like how autistic do you have to be to be a furry and then claim you're not a furry?



As I always say, it's a pointless argument because anyone who is not a furry isn't going to take your splitting-hair justification seriously. So telling a bunch of furries you are not a furry is like telling your rape victim you are one of the nice ones.


----------



## Weenus Salesman (Sep 16, 2017)

@Awkwafina You got a link to her Tumblr? I'm genuinely curious


----------



## Emperor Pilaf (Sep 16, 2017)

Gather round fellow kiwis for I'm going to tell you about a person possibly furry lolcow from a decade ago. I had this particular individual back in my math class when I started High School. This was back in 2007 so everyone was scared over the supposed end of the world 2012 Mayan calendar crap. This guy then decided in the middle of math class to ramble on how he believes he can be reborn ala Buddha reincarnation and being reincarnated as a nine-tailed fox.

This isn’t the first time he did this either. This particular instant of him spouting off about this adding to the whole 2012 scare, I got annoyed since his rambling made it near impossible to do work so I went off and told him to shut up. After I yelled at him he got mad and stormed out of the class leaving the room silent.


----------



## Press_Play2002 (Sep 17, 2017)

[*Identidies have been omitted and events have been slightly altered, due to both a poor memory as well as to protect the subjects involved. Hell, I don't even think that they are worthy of a thread anyway, yet*] 

There was a pair of twins who used to attend the high school I was at(they were around two to three years older than me). [Initially, they were]Nothing special, other than the mutterings they made when they ate food. That and one of them attempted to eat from a bin. A few years down the line, it transpired that they were furries, with the other half getting caught staring at Garfield porn in the school premises. One of them also got pissy over me tearing off a newspaper cover, attempting to threaten me for this crime against humanity. 

I simply responded "...what are you going to do about it?" and in response, he muttered gibberish in a faux North American accent and walked off.


----------



## Weenus Salesman (Sep 17, 2017)

Can you imagine getting suspended from school for staring at _Garfield_ porn of all things?

I wanna see the look on the teachers' faces when they caught him and put him through the process


----------



## panko (Sep 18, 2017)

Weenus Salesman said:


> Can you imagine getting suspended from school for staring at _Garfield_ porn of all things?
> 
> I wanna see the look on the teachers' faces when they caught him and put him through the process




We had a kid at my school who just jerked it to furries and teachers / lab monitor didn't give a shit. It wasn't until he put a bunch of keyloggers on all the boxes that people cared. This was back when people thought that using a proxy site was hacking.. so he would show off that he was getting to all these ~secksy~ cat girl sites.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Sep 18, 2017)

panko said:


> We had a kid at my school who just jerked it to furries and teachers / lab monitor didn't give a shit. It wasn't until he put a bunch of keyloggers on all the boxes that people cared. This was back when people thought that using a proxy site was hacking.. so he would show off that he was getting to all these ~secksy~ cat girl sites.



>tfw i got TAILS Tor to work on my highschools PCs. 
>Highschool computer admin BTFO


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 21, 2017)

AlexSpastic, purveyor of middlin' sketch-like porn has become a center of the Alex Jones-y sort of Crazy Right on FA, and it's entertaining to watch: The less-reasoned of his journals are gold, there's a good bit of ham-fisted 'triggering' comics, and of course the reactions to him are pretty funny too.

Today's subject? HAARP. (Archive, though I don't think he ever deletes stuff)

Worth a poke around. Also, I don't know why art like that counts as 'hot' to some people.


----------



## MW 002 (Sep 23, 2017)

So there's this furry who although claims to hate me, gets a boner over my character that I use on an RPG website (which I haven't touched in like... three years now?). Keep in mind that none of my characters are furries- one of them does shapeshift into a dragon though, which is the one he has the biggest boner for. 

Anyways, I was blissfully unaware of his hate boner until someone messaged me to tell me about all the weird commissions he's been paying for depicting my character being ravished by various furry species. At first I thought this was out of spite... but the more I looked into it, the more I realized that he's clearly obsessed with this character of mine- going as far as to writing gay fan fiction involving his Wolf fursona apparently marrying him where they have tons of gay sex and it ends in mpreg or some shit like that. This is something which has been going on for two or so years until I was finally made aware of this. 

As soon as I publicly acknowledge it, he proceeded to delete fucking everything before I got the chance to archive anything. He also ended up closing a bunch of his accounts on various furry websites. 

I do not know if I should be amused or disturbed.


----------



## Aquamarine (Sep 23, 2017)

There's this furry otherkin fag named Josh Schwartz that identifies as a Meowth and is into all kinds of fetishes like farting, inflation, anal vore, etc. He's big into this web comic where people submit their original characters from Deviantart to play Survivor and when his character got voted out he went on a rampage screaming about how he was the true winner of the series and the fandom was against him and his OC, Artemis the hedgehog.  If you still bring this up four years later he will still go ape on you screaming at you to go fuck yourself and how he hopes you die. When the character that was mainly responsible for his character being eliminated was eliminated themselves in a returning player season on the comic, Josh acted like he had lost his virginity and said it was the best moment of his life.

He's also been caught sockpuppeting as a female roleplay pony account that mainly specializes in anal vore. The account has the same IP address as him, is into all the same fetishes and web comic, has the same writing patterns and always instantly knows whatever tragedy is going on in his life. Last summer Josh supposedly attempted suicide and left a note to this "friend", the note goes on for 14 pages in Google Docs about how he was bullied as a child and how traumatized he was by his character being voted out of the web comic and several different Survivor finales where someone he did not approve of winning won. 

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/tailslover13 FurAffinity account
https://www.smackjeeves.com/profile.php?id=171076 SmackJeeves account which is where the Survivor comic is hosted.
http://tailslover13.tumblr.com/ Tumblr page, hasn't been active in a couple years.
https://tengaged.com/user/Tailslover13 Tengaged page.
https://chimcharlover13.deviantart.com/ Deviantart.
https://twitter.com/Chimcharlover13 Twitter. Lots of NSFL furry art, reality TV and Trump sperging.
https://www.fanfiction.net/u/2334127/Chimcharlover13 Fanfiction.net profile.
https://starlight-dazzle.deviantart.com/ Sockpuppet.
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1tIgqJuRmDC82fiKxg1CopaCa6DhoXz7x0UazXlbv7_4/edit Suicide note/will.
https://pahyula.deviantart.com/journal/The-dishonesty-of-Chimcharlover13-aka-Starlight-D-664145138 Post from another user noting the Starlight and Chimchar account have the same IP's, yet supposedly live in different sides of the country.


----------



## BillyGoat2 (Sep 23, 2017)

Aquamarine said:


> There's this furry otherkin fag named Josh Schwartz that identifies as a Meowth and is into all kinds of fetishes like farting, inflation, anal vore, etc. He's big into this web comic where people submit their original characters from Deviantart to play Survivor and when his character got voted out he went on a rampage screaming about how he was the true winner of the series and the fandom was against him and his OC, Artemis the hedgehog.  If you still bring this up four years later he will still go ape on you screaming at you to go fuck yourself and how he hopes you die. When the character that was mainly responsible for his character being eliminated was eliminated themselves in a returning player season on the comic, Josh acted like he had lost his virginity and said it was the best moment of his life.
> 
> He's also been caught sockpuppeting as a female roleplay pony account that mainly specializes in anal vore. The account has the same IP address as him, is into all the same fetishes and web comic, has the same writing patterns and always instantly knows whatever tragedy is going on in his life. Last summer Josh supposedly attempted suicide and left a note to this "friend", the note goes on for 14 pages in Google Docs about how he was bullied as a child and how traumatized he was by his character being voted out of the web comic and several different Survivor finales where someone he did not approve of winning won.
> 
> ...


How do you know these accounts have the same IP?


----------



## Aquamarine (Sep 23, 2017)

BillyGoat2 said:


> How do you know these accounts have the same IP?



A Deviantart user claims they used something to see the IP's and the two accounts had the same one. I admit that I haven't seen it, but their ability to know exactly what's going on in the other's life instantaneously and having the exact same kinks and hating the same people is definitely suspicious.


----------



## Awkwafina (Sep 25, 2017)

Weenus Salesman said:


> @Awkwafina You got a link to her Tumblr? I'm genuinely curious


Late as fuck but when I find it I'll DM it to you. I'm never on tumblr anymore and it seems she's changed her URL again and I don't know which one she is so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I'm also trying to find her DA account for the art. I don't think she'd be a good enough lolcow to have her own thread 'cause yeah, she's batshit and tries to hit on guys by pretending to be trans but idk if that's enough for a whole thread, a better detailed post with links I could do, though.


----------



## AbaddonTheDepoiler (Sep 26, 2017)

One time my cousin dragged me to a con. At the con there was this dude in a fox/wolf/raccoon suit that was groping people. The dude touched my ass and wanted to touch my cousin (underage). The thing he liked to do was kneel down and invite people/furfags to hug him. Last I saw of him was he got busted after leaving the inflatable fetish panel, with a pair of con staff leading him out. 
Moral, I have never attended conventions of any sort after that. Fucking weirdos and freaks trying to grope random people.


----------



## panko (Sep 27, 2017)

A friend recently sent me this, said this thing is on the con circuit. Anyone know more information / names about it? I'm interested in delving into the wacky world of racist furs.


----------



## Mikoyan (Sep 27, 2017)

panko said:


> View attachment 288012
> A friend recently sent me this, said this thing is on the con circuit. Anyone know more information / names about it? I'm interested in delving into the wacky world of racist furs.



Got a face shot? There's at least two 'confederate flag fox' suits out there. That looks like the suit documented elsewhere in here who goes around trolling, basically.  Ran around AC this year with a Trump sign, trying to evade security. He's probably a tad racist but circumstances say he's in it for the lulz more than anything.

The other one, years old, was a suit named Rebel, who was near as I can tell was a fairly innocent 'Southern fox' concept, and made before anyone got unduly upset about that kind of thing. *That* guy (suiter's Asian, IIRC) is still around but wears a coat over the back. That suit is more 'cartoon' than this one, though.


----------



## Dahmer (Oct 1, 2017)

Broadwing said:


> Got a face shot? There's at least two 'confederate flag fox' suits out there. That looks like the suit documented elsewhere in here who goes around trolling, basically.  Ran around AC this year with a Trump sign, trying to evade security. He's probably a tad racist but circumstances say he's in it for the lulz more than anything.



That'd be Magnus (I believe). He also made a parody suit of a recently deceased furry (EMT on duty who got hit while in ambulance by a drunk driver) a few years ago and went around cons in it causing a stir. He does this shit for attention and the lulz.


----------



## Normal F.Play 2.4 (Oct 2, 2017)

Skunkrocker (you might know him from the Eden Belmont thread) aparently went on an early morning tiraed about doxxing and even gave ol kiwi farms a shoutout. I found his commentary on the matter surpringsly on point and intelligent for a guy whos fursona rips off Jason Vorhees.





https://twitter.com/skunkrocker/status/914756494473797632


----------



## Goda (Oct 3, 2017)

Haven't seen this guy posted yet. Back in 2010 or 2011 I met this furry named "Fritter" at a convention, seemed like a pretty regular guy except for his extremely lazy eye. After meeting him several years went by and didn't see or hear anything about him. A few years later I had heard from a few people that Fritter was some kind of pedo who ended up getting arrested,  but I was never shown anything concrete to solidify this. It was until this past year that I started to see the name "Fritter" show back up on social media, with the same character as before, same aliases, and same eye.  I didn't think this guy qualified as a full blown lolcow but there might be more stuff out there I haven't seen.

Since he was arrested in Canada I can't find anything regarding the charges, court date(s), etc. He doesn't seem to be on any US sexual predator lists, but I'm wondering if that's because this happened out of the country.

tl;dr Jersey furry gets arrested in Canada for CP, leaves the furry fandom for several years and then returns with the same name. 

https://furrynewsnetwork.wordpress....fritter-charged-possession-child-pornography/ -- One of a few posting you can find
https://www.guru.com/service/network-engineer/united-states/new-jersey/cranford/1006388 -- Resume? Based on his Twitter info in being a networking guy, this is likely the same person
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/frittmonster/ -- Old FA
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/fritter -- Current FA
https://twitter.com/ChewableFritter -- Twitter



Spoiler: Searching his name pulls CP charge and resume


----------



## Weenus Salesman (Oct 5, 2017)

This is some of the ugliest shit I've ever seen


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 14, 2017)

Some furry showed up in an episode of Canadian border patrol, or American airspace something.. One of those flight terminal reality shows.

His generic story almost hurt. Ran away from family to join his "partner" in Canada, drew art and was caught with several folders of porn etc.

You'd think the baseline behavior of furries had grown like the fandom had, at least to the point of not doing stupid shit like that.


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (Oct 15, 2017)

Goda said:


> Since he was arrested in Canada I can't find anything regarding the charges, court date(s), etc. He doesn't seem to be on any US sexual predator lists, but I'm wondering if that's because this happened out of the country.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Searching his name pulls CP charge and resume
> ...



That ended up pretty anticlimactic. They didn't find any evidence against him and the charges were dropped.


----------



## Goda (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man said:


> That ended up pretty anticlimactic. They didn't find any evidence against him and the charges were dropped.



That's both disappointing and relieving simultaneously


----------



## redline (Oct 18, 2017)

Kari Kamiya said:


> Guess I finally have the opportunity to get this off my chest, but this is rather tame.
> 
> My first exposure to furries was through an old friend, I'll call her Peggy Sue. Peggy Sue actually became a furry in high school, though by that time we were slowly going our separate ways since our schedules couldn't cross often enough to stay in contact (and I'm pretty bad about staying on top of e-mail--didn't help she only ever had Internet access at the library). I think she was discovering bit by bit what being a furry even _was_ because she suddenly showed up one day with a fox tail pinned to her jeans and had that throughout high school. (It took her a while to come to the conclusion she was a furry because she realized she wanted to live in the forest and be wild and free--pretty sure she became an otherkin and mistook that as being a furry, but I don't remember the signs otherwise.) Weirdly enough, while she was a Naruto weeb, she never crossbred furries and anime.
> 
> ...


Holy crap, I know this person!  I met them at a causal hang-out through a mutual acquaintance.  It was pretty chill and as soon as she realized I could draw, she was like, "YOU SHOULD DRAW ME."  Since I'm a sucker, I thought it would be a nice thing to do, and doodled up her atrocity.  She then proceeded to post it all over her various social media pages without crediting me.  Fun times.

Also got dragged to a party she was apparently at as well.  She wound up topless.  Someone juggled her tits.  We left not long after and never went to a party there again.

Oh, and she and one of her new dudes messaged me to ask if I would be comfortable doing an "ageplay" commission where her character was the adult and his was the cub.  I noped the hell out of that convo real fast.  So, there ya go.

Haven't heard anything from her lately, but it sounds like she hasn't changed a lot from what you remember, sadly.

ETA:  Can confirm she had a kid.  Luckily she does not have custody.


----------



## NG 070 (Oct 31, 2017)

One of my favorite lolcows to observe is CavitySam, aka Isabella Price. 

She's notorious for taking on way too much work -commissions, fursuits, you name it- and also asking for more work for more money... _when she doesn't even have anything from the previous people she's ripped off done_.  Seriously, she's got a rep sheet a mile long in the furry fandom for ripping people off. That said, she doesn't do it intentionally. I strongly think she means well, but takes on more work than she can handle. Yet she can trek all over California to buy and collect broken old animatronics from Showbiz Pizza and other 80's restaurants like it, and is able to store them in a storage unit with no issues. And she collects a ton of fast food memorabilia and then some. 

No clue why she doesn't start a Patreon or even get a job, though. In the years I've been quietly following her, I'm not sure she's ever said why. 

Her art is really stiff and has seen minimal improvement over the years. To her credit, she at least draws slightly more grotesque things than the usual furry does. 

She's mostly active on Instagram these days. Oh, and she has a porn account on FA, too. Of course.

All in all, she's largely harmless compared to other furries out there. But she's certainly an... interesting one to observe.


----------



## Yutyrannus (Nov 5, 2017)

Has anyone talked about Dee Dos yet?
Tries way too hard to be an alternative thinking troll and honestly it's just funny. Loves to stir the pot in "furry opinion" groups. Last big drama besides this one was him trying to be all *thinking emoji* and posting questionable at best data about same sex parents raising fucked up kids.





He ended up backpedaling on this in the comments and is like "ITS JUST ABOUT THE SJWS, GUIZ!"

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100014563904988&fref=search

If you can't see his profile pic it's a sergal with a maga hat overlaid with "Its Okay to be White" in "be calm and carry on" format.

Unfortunately he keeps most of his profile private.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Nov 5, 2017)

Yutyrannus said:


> Has anyone talked about Dee Dos yet?
> Tries way too hard to be an alternative thinking troll and honestly it's just funny. Loves to stir the pot in "furry opinion" groups. Last big drama besides this one was him trying to be all *thinking emoji* and posting questionable at best data about same sex parents raising fucked up kids.
> 
> View attachment 308321
> ...



He strikes me as the kind of person that has a very punchable face IRL.
And probably a punchable voice too.


----------



## LN 910 (Nov 6, 2017)

MillennialShep on Twitter, constantly tweets about his so-called "owns" against conservatives but in reality no conservatives would come near his disgusting ass. It's mostly just anti-SJWs making fun of the fact he's a furry.


----------



## thegurl (Nov 6, 2017)

RADICALGOBLIN said:


> the entire yordle tag on E621 can count as this but as the cream on the shit sundae is user Veigar-Chan. She's like, 19 or so drawing would-be underage animal's dongs for patreon cash. If i knew more about her i'd make a thread.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Examples, NSFW



Credit where credit is due g-goblin-chan, those are some well drawn dingo dildos for nineteen x3 ~ <3!


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh this is joyous.

I want everyone here to meet Nataya Bemway.





If you're wondering which one she is, it's the one on the far left.

Nataya Bemway is a crazy furfag who used to live in the same town I did for a bit. She pulled me into the fandom when I was 15, and Nataya herself is a fucked up person with a lot of history between myself and a couple other people.

First of all, she suffers from a major case of bipolar. She does take meds for it, and by take I mean she eats a whole bottle and then goes on a sperg rampage for a whole month. Nataya's kind of mentality tends to be common among the furfags we have here to be honest, and if it weren't for the fact that I didn't have any more information that I could remember, like an FA account, she'd have her own thread.

Anyways, I ended up getting introduced to her by mistake when I was like, 15, as I said. She was a nutjob potsmoker, and for the two years she was in SL, she would just go from "Hey let's hang out" to "I wanna kill myself and everyone else is against me" shit. I never fully understood the whole thing since I was young and stupid, so essentially I rolled with it. She eventually snapped fully before leaving for Florida, trying to pull some weird ass psycho shit with us in the middle of the night while I was hanging with people, just because we didn't invite her. When she finally left, we ended up clearing out her studio apartment, containing a projector and what we found out were transparent sheets with furshit on it. Also garbage, a lot of fucking garbage, including a ton of that foam stuff they use to make fursuits.

I'm trying to remember more, but the whole thing is pretty foggy in memory. She would walk around in public with a tail, her hair is always fucking purple or pink or some shit, like a typical furry, there's really just so much I wish I could remember to provide more insight into this crazy lady, but my god I can't remember for the life of me.

EDIT: Oh yes I remember some more stuff.

Nataya was married to some guy, another furfag. She had a kid, but the husband apparently beat the shit out of her and was tossed into jail. I should look more into this when I get the chance.


----------



## AssRock (Nov 7, 2017)

Is this the same Nataya that scammed some people out of their fursuits before turning around and then harassing her former clients?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 7, 2017)

oneninetyone said:


> Is this the same Nataya that scammed some people out of their fursuits before turning around and then harassing her former clients?


I recognize her anywhere. That is her. Oh yes that IS her.


----------



## Eggplant (Nov 7, 2017)

oneninetyone said:


> Is this the same Nataya that scammed some people out of their fursuits before turning around and then harassing her former clients?



Been doing my own digging, fuck yes it is.

https://twitter.com/Taya_Munstah/status/1879312369
https://www.weasyl.com/~nataya
https://nxcritter.deviantart.com/
https://www.facebook.com/Natayaembenway/
https://nxcritter.imgur.com/

DO THESE SPARKLE DOGS LOOK FAMILIAR?


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (Nov 8, 2017)

Going to share a favorite of mine to check up on every few months. He's of the 'Everyone sucks why do I have no friends?' variety of person where they just can't understand why their whiny, abrasive attitude keeps people away. In fact, when I went to take the quote that'd been on his profile forever about how his friends list gets smaller and smaller I found it'd been replaced with a new hot mess:





Now I have zero clue who this person 'ruining his life' but here more woe is me crap:





Aside from his glowing personality, he lives off disability because of his autism and:





Actually I'm just gonna archive.md that whole entry because it's very long and full of ridiculousness including his family hating him because he's straight (???):
http://archive.md/DrkgZ

Random unstable creepiness:




Back in 2015 an artist who felt sorry for him made him a fake girlfriend. But eventually he got sick of playing pretend with her and hasn't mentioned her since.

And something a little less angry but no less dumb:




Really, there's years of journals with nothing but bitching. This is already long for a post in this thread. If for some reason you want some bathroom reading:

https://www.furaffinity.net/journals/gogglesbengallum/


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 8, 2017)

Lately a favorite lolcow of mine has been an artist by the name of Teil. Busted years ago for tracing under the name Ohheyitsbri, she's become surprisingly popular with astonishingly mediocre art.

She also weighs 550lbs, is in and out of the hospital, and has mentioned multiple times that doctors have already given her a death sentence due to her weight. She really loves making journal posts about her weight issues, and about how her pussy is literally rotting off her body because she is so fat she's unable to wash herself properly.


----------



## Kaabi (Nov 9, 2017)

Dahmer said:


> Lately a favorite lolcow of mine has been an artist by the name of Teil. Busted years ago for tracing under the name Ohheyitsbri, she's become surprisingly popular with astonishingly mediocre art.
> 
> She also weighs 550lbs, is in and out of the hospital, and has mentioned multiple times that doctors have already given her a death sentence due to her weight. She really loves making journal posts about her weight issues, and about how her pussy is literally rotting off her body because she is so fat she's unable to wash herself properly.



You know what's really interesting? Teil deleted that journal just now. It was up an hour ago and i read it seeing a handful of supporting comments on it but it does seem suspicious after you posted a screenshot, Teil deletes it. It could more then likely be a coincidence but i don't know how often she deletes her journals, since i wouldn't think of her as a lolcow of any sorts. After she deleted the journal, she posted a recent journal advertising her livestream.

I actually follow her thinking her work was cute and i'm a sucker for cute art. I'm shocked to know she used to trace back then since she doesn't seem like the type but, looks can be deceiving. I don't keep up with journals from people unless they're a cow themselves complaining nonstop like my favorite cow GreyMaria, but i'll keep a good eye on Teil in case she does anything funny.

Unless you know anything else about Teil that i don't.


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 9, 2017)

Kaabi said:


> You know what's really interesting? Teil deleted that journal just now. It was up an hour ago and i read it seeing a handful of supporting comments on it but it does seem suspicious after you posted a screenshot, Teil deletes it. It could more then likely be a coincidence but i don't know how often she deletes her journals, since i wouldn't think of her as a lolcow of any sorts. After she deleted the journal, she posted a recent journal advertising her livestream.
> 
> I actually follow her thinking her work was cute and i'm a sucker for cute art. I'm shocked to know she used to trace back then since she doesn't seem like the type but, looks can be deceiving. I don't keep up with journals from people unless they're a cow themselves complaining nonstop like my favorite cow GreyMaria, but i'll keep a good eye on Teil in case she does anything funny.
> 
> Unless you know anything else about Teil that i don't.


She's swept her tracing past under the rug. Most of her fans definitely aren't aware of it, but I believe there's a post on the old archived Artists_Beware site that has the evidence on it. 
Deleting journals about her personal hygiene/health problems is actually incredibly common. She only ever has maybe 3 journals up at any time because she'll go through and clear them out after getting a handful of asspats. There's been a few with her mooing over how she can't find love/sex due to her pussy rotting but I didn't archive them at the time. 

Currently she's dating a couple from Europe, how sincere the relationship is, I can't comment on. But her "girlfriend" has potential as well, she's been spotted spending roughly $600 on art and then, within a few days, begging for commissions to buy groceries. Of course her journal begging for commissions was removed.

One more personal lolcow I have is KammyMau. I've been watching her for awhile just because of the amount of drama that seems to swirl around her. Possible munchy mom (kid is in and out the hospital, and they move frequently). At least once a week she seems to have a huge catastrophic emergency, or someone's in the hospital, or her dog/child has destroyed something expensive. In September and October alone, I documented around 14 separate journals about emergencies or horrible things totally happening. When given advice, she has a myriad of excuses as to why she can't do anything. One example is the situation with her dog, found in some of the screencaps, people told her to call police or animal protection services and she'd have the excuse that "I don't want my dog to be taken away". She'd rather have had her dog abused/killed than placed in protective care.

She has potential to have her own thread, as she has a blowout frequently.


----------



## Kaabi (Nov 9, 2017)

Dahmer said:


> She's swept her tracing past under the rug. Most of her fans definitely aren't aware of it, but I believe there's a post on the old archived Artists_Beware site that has the evidence on it.
> Deleting journals about her personal hygiene/health problems is actually incredibly common. She only ever has maybe 3 journals up at any time because she'll go through and clear them out after getting a handful of asspats. There's been a few with her mooing over how she can't find love/sex due to her pussy rotting but I didn't archive them at the time.
> 
> Currently she's dating a couple from Europe, how sincere the relationship is, I can't comment on. But her "girlfriend" has potential as well, she's been spotted spending roughly $600 on art and then, within a few days, begging for commissions to buy groceries. Of course her journal begging for commissions was removed.



Good lord, you know you're dealing with a cow when they cry about their love and sex life in public and nobody would want to sleep with them. It's one thing venting in private between friends, family or a therapist but on FurAffinity of all places? Teil is an interesting cow. I even watch her girlfriend as well, birds of a flock fly together as they say. Gotta love finding artists who shell out over $500+ dollars on a YCH auction or adoptable, and then the next minute they're begging for money for _"groceries". _Shit is too common these days and usually people are skeptical about even giving these same people money online for reasons such as that.



Dahmer said:


> One more personal lolcow I have is KammyMau. I've been watching her for awhile just because of the amount of drama that seems to swirl around her. Possible munchy mom (kid is in and out the hospital, and they move frequently). At least once a week she seems to have a huge catastrophic emergency, or someone's in the hospital, or her dog/child has destroyed something expensive. In September and October alone, I documented around 14 separate journals about emergencies or horrible things totally happening. When given advice, she has a myriad of excuses as to why she can't do anything. One example is the situation with her dog, found in some of the screencaps, people told her to call police or animal protection services and she'd have the excuse that "I don't want my dog to be taken away". She'd rather have had her dog abused/killed than placed in protective care.
> 
> She has potential to have her own thread, as she has a blowout frequently.



That is a lot of word spaghetti and journals. It feels like i'm reading the same thing over and over but with mild changes to each journal and story. I found this journal of hers, posted on October 30th, that talks about her complaining how she made a YCH drawing and she had to delete it due to complaints of it being _"pedo shit"_. From what is described, it was a Halloween drawing of characters having sex in public but some people assumed kids would be in the area even though they weren't drawn in the picture. At least that's what i interpret from her words. The comments are just your typical ass-kissing, nothing interesting.






Larger image of the comments





I won't lie, she draws pretty decent art that appeals to me.


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 9, 2017)

Kaabi said:


> That is a lot of word spaghetti and journals. It feels like i'm reading the same thing over and over but with mild changes to each journal and story. I found this journal of hers, posted on October 30th, that talks about her complaining how she made a YCH drawing and she had to delete it due to complaints of it being _"pedo shit"_. From what is described, it was a Halloween drawing of characters having sex in public but some people assumed kids would be in the area even though they weren't drawn in the picture. At least that's what i interpret from her words. The comments are just your typical ass-kissing, nothing interesting.
> 
> I won't lie, she draws pretty decent art that appeals to me.


Kammy is at the upper end of style, artwise. She has that cutesy but sexy shit furries eat up. However, she also maintains a queue that's a mile long and perpetually has excuses of why she can't work on her backlog. You'll notice almost all her uploads are interspersed with weeks of inactivity, and then a dump of "PWYW" commissions. She rarely works on the art she actually owes, and uses PWYW to continue maintaining an influx of money. 

Her story about the Halloween YCH makes absolutely no sense to me. I wasn't online to spot it (at this point I watch her purely for her drama) so I have no idea if there were kids drawn in it or not, however plenty of other artists draw Halloween YCHs with no allegations of it involving kids, which makes me question whether her picture actually did have kids. Especially since she seems to flip-flop from saying it didn't have kids, to saying "well it's a public space so kids would stumble on it!".


----------



## billydero (Nov 19, 2017)

This also could go in the Chakat thread - but anyways -

I was hanging around a couple of female furry artists Bernard Doove had engaged to illustrate his at the time latest godawful novel.

One of them - Roz Gibson I think - mentioned her ‘assignment’, to which the other replied “oh GOD. Chakats. Ew. Did he make you READ the story first?!” This cause them both to start laughing.

Later I asked “if you don’t like it why don’t you just tell him no?” Which lead to a long self-loathing driven lecture from them about how the aren’t allowed to say no because the fandom expects them to draw “Taurs” and they won’t get commissions if they don’t and something about being starving artists.

I was so sorry I asked.


----------



## Mikoyan (Nov 19, 2017)

billydero said:


> One of them - Roz Gibson I think - mentioned her ‘assignment’, to which the other replied “oh GOD. Chakats. Ew. Did he make you READ the story first?!” This cause them both to start laughing.
> 
> Later I asked “if you don’t like it why don’t you just tell him no?” Which lead to a long self-loathing driven lecture from them about how the aren’t allowed to say no because the fandom expects them to draw “Taurs” and they won’t get commissions if they don’t and something about being starving artists.



If Roz 'Jack fucking Salem' Gibson was complaining about the objectionable content of a story, then that is the richest thing I've heard this week.


----------



## billydero (Nov 19, 2017)

Broadwing said:


> If Roz 'Jack fucking Salem' Gibson was complaining about the objectionable content of a story, then that is the richest thing I've heard this week.



On reflection it was in fact Gibson because there was also talk of that stupid character. And “JACKSALEM” is her license plate, I sure remember that.

I wish I could report that was the objection, but it was more “Doove is a crappy writer and chakats are a shit idea”.


----------



## Rhysuu (Nov 21, 2017)

I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man said:


> Going to share a favorite of mine to check up on every few months. He's of the 'Everyone sucks why do I have no friends?' variety of person where they just can't understand why their whiny, abrasive attitude keeps people away. In fact, when I went to take the quote that'd been on his profile forever about how his friends list gets smaller and smaller I found it'd been replaced with a new hot mess:
> 
> View attachment 309905
> 
> ...


I can't believe somebody here is talking about Goggles the Tiger. This man is fucking pathetic, one of the biggest trainwrecks I've ever seen and somebody I've followed as a personal lolcow for years. He's got a Twitter account that he's extremely active on, if you want a good idea of his person definitely check it out.

www.twitter.com/tigerkhaaaan

A few years back when Undertale came out he had a huge crush on Toriel, the motherly goat character. He was so obsessed with her that he mentioned being incapacitated at night, unable to sleep because he knew out there people were killing her in the genocide runs of the game. The thought of other people out there in the world abusing her was literally making him cry for days.

He'd lash out at people on Twitter call them evil and say that by killing Toriel in Undertale they were going to go to hell. That they were disgusting and had no heart. It was quite the thing to observe.

Here's his retarded character. Would you believe that he's obsessed with Sonic the Hedgehog characters?




 

Oh and here's his ugly mug.


----------



## Jangarango (Nov 21, 2017)

There's one artist I've heard some bad things about before, MajinBanzai.

dA link

An artist I follow had made some gift art for one of their friends, who evidently had a similar fursona to her, and MB evidently went ballistic on them for making the gift art before blocking them. I also heard that she rants about people stealing her fursona a lot on her personal FB, even if the fursonas aren't that similar in the first place. It's like she has some kind of artistic monopoly on hyenas or something, idk. She's 16 though, which kinda does make sense for the way she acts, but still. Eventually she's gonna be an adult and that shit reaaaaally won't fly.


----------



## SnowBall (Nov 21, 2017)

A very long time ago on DeviantArt my favorite personal furry lolcow was FoxyFoxChick. I remember she went to the complaints section on the forums to cry about how she got banned from Walmart because she stole a box of Tic Tacs. She did not get the sympathy she was looking for as people tore her apart for being stupid. Watching the whole thing unfold was really something.


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (Nov 22, 2017)

Rhysuu said:


> I can't believe somebody here is talking about Goggles the Tiger. This man is fucking pathetic, one of the biggest trainwrecks I've ever seen and somebody I've followed as a personal lolcow for years. He's got a Twitter account that he's extremely active on, if you want a good idea of his person definitely check it out.
> 
> www.twitter.com/tigerkhaaaan



Holy shit was being miserable, hateful, and selfish on his FA not enough?


----------



## Jangarango (Nov 24, 2017)

Another thing to add to Teil, she almost constantly has people backing out of her comics, and is lowering her lots of character YCHs frequently. It’s usually a sign if people flat out won’t pay for your art at the price you put it at.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Nov 25, 2017)

Jangarango said:


> There's one artist I've heard some bad things about before, MajinBanzai.
> 
> dA link


Because being 16 isn't an indication of immaturity w-when they can draw well!

Off topic: The name reminds me of another artist, whom I can't be fucked finding on twitter, but god damn.






This is three different characters. I know I shill it a lot, but "artists who can only draw one figure and repaints/clothes it to appear as the commissioner's OC" as literal as it gets.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Nov 26, 2017)

Nothing like finding out an Xbox Live Friend from little over ten years ago was bordering LOLFurFag territory.


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 27, 2017)

Jangarango said:


> Another thing to add to Teil, she almost constantly has people backing out of her comics, and is lowering her lots of character YCHs frequently. It’s usually a sign if people flat out won’t pay for your art at the price you put it at.


None too surprising. Her watchcount has been stagnating for 16k for about two years, while most artists with that watchcount usually see a growth of 2,000-5,000 watchers a year. She's also got a very long queue (120 pics on it last I counted a few months ago).


----------



## Jangarango (Nov 27, 2017)

Dahmer said:


> None too surprising. Her watchcount has been stagnating for 16k for about two years, while most artists with that watchcount usually see a growth of 2,000-5,000 watchers a year. She's also got a very long queue (120 pics on it last I counted a few months ago).


For anyone curious, here it is. She has unfinished commissions on here since at least August, and she still takes on more work and is begging people to buy her huge comics she doesn’t finish.

And to think I got panicky when I had one commission of two for someone I know IRL waiting for over a month (except I actually finished both).


----------



## Schwachkopf (Nov 27, 2017)

Cactus Wings said:


> Because being 16 isn't an indication of immaturity w-when they can draw well!
> 
> Off topic: The name reminds me of another artist, whom I can't be fucked finding on twitter, but god damn.
> 
> ...



For your information, the artist you just mentioned is SpiritRaptor.

The sketches and art styles, i recognize them, they're pretty good.


----------



## Jangarango (Nov 27, 2017)

I also wanna add Miles-DF. I mentioned on the DAD thread that an artist named Trunch has called him out on his shitty art practices (aka ridiculously high commission prices for lackluster art with glaring errors), and I figured I’d link the two examples of his art they critiqued.

Oh, and one of them they sent to him, and he told them to basically fuck off.

Both NSFW.

First one

This one was worth $4000. Here’s a typical YCH and the price for each slot (NSFW).

Edit: found another (semi-sfw)


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 27, 2017)

Jangarango said:


> I also wanna add Miles-DF. I mentioned on the DAD thread that an artist named Trunch has called him out on his shitty art practices (aka ridiculously high commission prices for lackluster art with glaring errors), and I figured I’d link the two examples of his art they critiqued.
> 
> Oh, and one of them they sent to him, and he told them to basically fuck off.
> 
> ...


While his art has slipped in quality, people are still buying it. You're seeing supply and demand in motion. That doesn't make someone a lolcow. Trunchbull, herself, is a huge lolcow and constantly has sour grapes over artists who make more than her (there's a discussion about some of her antics in the thread on Dragoneer).


----------



## Kaabi (Nov 27, 2017)

Jangarango said:


> For anyone curious, here it is. She has unfinished commissions on here since at least August, and she still takes on more work and is begging people to buy her huge comics she doesn’t finish.
> 
> And to think I got panicky when I had one commission of two for someone I know IRL waiting for over a month (except I actually finished both).



Jeez, i honestly wouldn't commission her considering her queue is so goddamn long. If she's gonna take commissions, at least finish the ones that she accepted a few weeks/months ago instead of starting a new auction. It just causes backlog for and will make some customers impatient and request a refund, and set herself up on Artists-Beware.

Are you also aware of this? I don't recall seeing her suspended, but i don't check up on her regularly. This comment string was about a week ago so something happened during that time. Found it on one of her 12 page YCH comic auction which funny enough, only one person bought the female slot and the male slot is open for grabs if you're willing to shell out $300 and never receive the art in the next few months.


----------



## Jangarango (Nov 27, 2017)

Kaabi said:


> Jeez, i honestly wouldn't commission her considering her queue is so goddamn long. If she's gonna take commissions, at least finish the ones that she accepted a few weeks/months ago instead of starting a new auction. It just causes backlog for and will make some customers impatient and request a refund, and set herself up on Artists-Beware.
> 
> Are you also aware of this? I don't recall seeing her suspended, but i don't check up on her regularly. This comment string was about a week ago so something happened during that time. Found it on one of her 12 page YCH comic auction which funny enough, only one person bought the female slot and the male slot is open for grabs if you're willing to shell out $300 and never receive the art in the next few months.


I follow her on Twitter so I do remember her being suspended. I guess it was over something her work partner accidentally improperly rated, and when she tried to defend her, she got banned for a day. I think that’s what happened, I don’t really know.


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 28, 2017)

Kaabi said:


> Jeez, i honestly wouldn't commission her considering her queue is so goddamn long. If she's gonna take commissions, at least finish the ones that she accepted a few weeks/months ago instead of starting a new auction. It just causes backlog for and will make some customers impatient and request a refund, and set herself up on Artists-Beware.


She's posted 12 new YCHs in the last week, which should tell you how prioritized she is with her queue. 

As for her suspension, from what I gather, it was due to a ratings violation. Also discussed in the Dragoneer thread, but they've re-worked the rating system so clothed characters that might show mild hard nipples are considered "Mature", and depending on context a pinup can be classified as "Adult". It's really fucked with a lot of artists who haven't yet realized the new AUP guidelines.


----------



## Kaabi (Nov 28, 2017)

Dahmer said:


> She's posted 12 new YCHs in the last week, which should tell you how prioritized she is with her queue.
> 
> As for her suspension, from what I gather, it was due to a ratings violation. Also discussed in the Dragoneer thread, but they've re-worked the rating system so clothed characters that might show mild hard nipples are considered "Mature", and depending on context a pinup can be classified as "Adult". It's really fucked with a lot of artists who haven't yet realized the new AUP guidelines.



I know artists need money and have to constantly put out YCH art to make that money, but she should work on the ones she accepted payment for first instead of making 10+ auctions in a week. I wouldn't go as far as making that many auctions. But @Jangarango wasn't kidding about her lowering her prices when nobody buys her slots, because she's already done that on her auction since 2 slots haven't been bought yet. She has decent art but with her workflow, i wouldn't commissions her by a heartbeat.

So they updated the guidelines again for the AUP without an official steatement? Thanks for the tip, cause i gotta go back and change some of my work as "Mature" in my gallery. Makes no damn sense but this is FA we're talking about.


----------



## Kaabi (Nov 30, 2017)

So today, i stumbled upon someone who could possibly be a personal lolcow of mine as of today on my Twitter feed this afternoon. Meet Skini-McWafferpants/Miss-Vesta/Miss_Skini/Amber McMahon, a 21 year old artist hailing from Austrailia who draws your typical furry art. What caught my attention to her was her victim blaming making everyone seem like people were attacking her. For what reason you ask? Using bases from a variety of artists while making cash in the process. Now that alone sounds pretty harmless by itself but what really takes the cake is the way she's playing it out. An artist who goes by the name of Slugbox, who's mostly known as a Hentai/Furry artist, posted a tweet on Twitter exposing her for taking his work, coloring them brown and not even trying to edit the picture itself while making a quick buck on it.

https://twitter.com/slugbox/status/935982085109698560


Spoiler: NSFW art











After this was posted, Slug and some of his friends or fans commented on her profile before their comments were deleted by Amber herself.






After this happens, usually a lolcow would spiral into a fitted rage posting a public journal how everyone is "meen" and "bullying/harassing" them garnering asspats or white knights to come defend. Well, she did just that... sort of. Amber went ahead and posted a screenshot of Slugbox's Patreon rules on using his work. According to Slug's patreon, he doesn't care what you do with his files. You can use it as a base, reference or trace it. He does give this warning to whomever uses it and this is where Amber fails to understand. Slug basically states to not ONLY trace and reference his work because people will point it out to you and your style will become stagnant as hell, thus you won't improve as an artist and yada yada.

http://archive.md/krbP1





But of course, Amber feels she didn't do anything wrong. She then later went to respond to his Twitter post with this lovely message, with a white knight included claiming that everyone who left a comment on Slug's tweet are "bashing" this young lady.














After this, the white knights who are known for using Slug's art and other bases started to come out of their caves and defend poor Amber.

[Larger image]









What makes this interesting is that the "proof" this person posts is just the first sentence of the rules stating what to do with Slug's source files, basically skipping the rest of the paragraph. I highlighted the rest and the most important part.






The thing that these artists, including Amber, have in common is that they're basically doing what the highlighted text says. They feel they're being attacked for something innocent when they don't take in account that you're obviously using one persons art for money and not even trying to edit the picture as much as possible, but instead are recoloring it Sonic OC style recoloring the drawing with minor edits and charging low amount of money. So to say, it's basically getting bootleg art instead of commissioning the original artist and you're getting a knock-off version from China.

If you're wondering how her YCH auctions look, they look lazy as hell and underpriced through hell and back. Didn't even try. Her whole gallery is littered with base art and you get a lovely sentence describing her in a nutshell on her profile.


Spoiler: Lazy auctions yet people purchase them, also NSFW



The worst part about these auctions is that these are already existing characters that she'll somehow edit and make them into OCs, by recoloring them. Also, the prices. They don't match up to the quality of work.

Animal Crossing character






Slugbox's OCs






You get the idea, they're lazy as hell.








This lady seems interesting. Keeping my eye on her for anything delicious soon.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Nov 30, 2017)

What Slug meant was "Please make variations of my OCs and put them on your profile so I can relish in the free attention".

First of all they're stupid as shit for giving any furry an inch. Second, they paygate it despite Patreon functioning as a tipping jar, so at least they deserve the headache. 

I absolutely love when artists lose their cool once they don't have the benefit of being an artist at their back. They could  rape a toddler, kill at a furcon, it'd all pass because they drew porn for someone with influence. A single tweet at Dragoneer could probably get the 'thief' banned.

Makes me appreciate the drawfag-types like GabeNewell because they know drawing for money is an exploitable joke. As far as I know, Slug mostly draws for themselves, which means they get sponsored by patreon to do what they want. Pinnacle artist.


----------



## billydero (Nov 30, 2017)

Cactus Wings said:


> What Slug meant was "Please make variations of my OCs and put them on your profile so I can relish in the free attention".
> 
> First of all they're stupid as shit for giving any furry an inch. Second, they paygate it despite Patreon functioning as a tipping jar, so at least they deserve the headache.
> 
> ...




The 'Cult of Personality' really is amazing, with furry artists. I once had a dispute with a furry artist and basically, even furries who didn't know her personally wouldn't listen; it was made clear that if I upset her and she left the fandom, well, then ~art might not be drawn anymore!~ and that was simply not acceptable.

Other artists who knew her would privately speak out against her but were very careful to make sure anything said in public was always an asspat; the amount of mutual sucking up to each other with that crowd is remarkable. But then without each other and their furfag fans they're nothing more than some weirdo who draws xxx-rated cartoons, so....


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 30, 2017)

Cactus Wings said:


> Second, they paygate it despite Patreon functioning as a tipping jar, so at least they deserve the headache.


Just want to point out that Slugbox does, in fact, use his Patreon as a tipjar. He only asks $1 for people to access everything and be able to use his WIPs for their own. 

It's a shame that it seems to be exclusively furries who are abusing his WIPs for profit while not putting forth an ounce of effort to change it or make it unique.


----------



## Mikoyan (Dec 1, 2017)

Heh, I think we have three threads talking about the police action at this point.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 1, 2017)

Yutyrannus said:


> edit: i posted this in the wrong thread goddamn


Creators generally use similar technique, most likely why the failed digigraded is so common.

Whoever that furfag is however, should be neat to find out. That being said I doubt cops get involved because of speech.


----------



## Mikoyan (Dec 1, 2017)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Creators generally use similar technique, most likely why the failed digigraded is so common.
> 
> Whoever that furfag is however, should be neat to find out. That being said I doubt cops get involved because of speech.



Correct. It's possible (and it frequently happens) that they got involved for failure to GTFO when asked.


----------



## NG 070 (Dec 2, 2017)

billydero said:


> The 'Cult of Personality' really is amazing, with furry artists. I once had a dispute with a furry artist and basically, even furries who didn't know her personally wouldn't listen; it was made clear that if I upset her and she left the fandom, well, then ~art might not be drawn anymore!~ and that was simply not acceptable.
> 
> Other artists who knew her would privately speak out against her but were very careful to make sure anything said in public was always an asspat; the amount of mutual sucking up to each other with that crowd is remarkable. But then without each other and their furfag fans they're nothing more than some weirdo who draws xxx-rated cartoons, so....



That's the insidious part about the furry fandom (well, one of many parts): it runs on a cult of personality. There's nothing really to "centralize" the fandom in the way something like, say, Star Wars or Doctor Who does. Instead of a mutually shared interest (that may sometimes be splintered into different parts), the furry fandom is practically fueled on a combination of ego and art skills. And one could argue greed: some "popufurs" will draw anything for cash, and I mean _anything_. 

I mean, someone like Zaush would have been driven out of a media fandom ages ago. But because he "draws good" compared to most furries, he's able to get away with some pretty rotten shit in the furry fandom. Same thing with Dragoneer: his ass would've been grass in other media fandoms, but because he runs the biggest furry art site in recent history, he can get away scot free with no repercussions. 

Now whether or not this will still hold true remains to be seen, especially with the current climate these days. But I wouldn't put it past furries to continue forgiving vile behavior in exchange for having an artist draw their super specific sexual fetishes.


----------



## billydero (Dec 3, 2017)

Debrotherized Luigi said:


> That's the insidious part about the furry fandom (well, one of many parts): it runs on a cult of personality. There's nothing really to "centralize" the fandom in the way something like, say, Star Wars or Doctor Who does. Instead of a mutually shared interest (that may sometimes be splintered into different parts), the furry fandom is practically fueled on a combination of ego and art skills. And one could argue greed: some "popufurs" will draw anything for cash, and I mean _anything_.



One of these days I should post about the different times I caught one of those "Oh, I don't draw THAT kind of thing" furry artists posting a weird fetishy commission, and the lame, fake, dumb excuses they had for doing it.

And to your point - furries HAVE to continue forgiving bad behavior, to keep getting fetish art. I think most furries would literally die if they couldn't indulge their fetishes; they certainly have nothing else in life to look forward to.


----------



## Scind (Dec 4, 2017)

billydero said:


> One of these days I should post about the different times I caught one of those "Oh, I don't draw THAT kind of thing" furry artists posting a weird fetishy commission, and the lame, fake, dumb excuses they had for doing it.



My favorite in this realm was how extreme SJW artist Sigil did the utterly depraved WOMB comic (as can be seen headlining the Whitekitten thread). When asked 'what the fuck', considering in the past she'd said that people who draw problematic art should be scorned, she replied, almost word for word, "I made a lot of money off that. Do you know how much I charge per page?"


----------



## Kaabi (Dec 4, 2017)

Keeping up with my lolcow Amber/Skini-McWafferpants, she posted one of her edits that she works soooo hard on. Poor poor sap who paid $50 for this crap...



Spoiler: The final verdict [NSFW]



It's pretty shitty. Because the base had the layers for the shading, colors and lineart, it gives Amber a crutch to just color things in really quick for 10 minutes and make off with a large amount of money. What gets me about this is the following

- Didn't bother changing the title to the customer's OC name and left it as Blackriver, which is Slugbox's OC's name
- Researched the OC and discovered the OC has a blue nose and blue tongue and both are missing in this picture. Hair obviously doesn't match up because Amber is too lazy to draw shit out. Quality control, my friends
- Edited the text in the laziest way possible by erasing certain words so it's sexy
- Added the tail but drew it in a very odd angle in the last picture but disappears in the rest of the panels








What gets me about Amber is that she's still defending herself and why it's okay for her to do this. In this comment, she claims she _"can be fucked" _to learn how to draw on her own but yet her entire gallery is littered of YCH auctions consisting of base art from other artists. She knows how to draw which can be seen if you dig deep in her gallery, but instead chose the base life because that's what will give her money from lazy furries who can do this themselves for free or just pledging $1 to an artist.

[Larger Image]





She also wrote a cute angry letter to Slugbox, without namedropping him in the journal.
[Archive] [Larger Image]






Ah, i don't think things will change anytime soon for my cow.


----------



## billydero (Dec 4, 2017)

Scind said:


> My favorite in this realm was how extreme SJW artist Sigil did the utterly depraved WOMB comic (as can be seen headlining the Whitekitten thread). When asked 'what the fuck', considering in the past she'd said that people who draw problematic art should be scorned, she replied, almost word for word, "I made a lot of money off that. Do you know how much I charge per page?"



Ah, Sigil. She has to be simply and utterly bug fuck crazy; I've been astounded at the fucked up shit she draws.

Kind of related to this thread is how 'oh, I don't draw THAT' types like Nicole "Thornwolf" Dornsife are total buds with her. I seem to recall once mentioning how fucked up Sigil's art is to Thornwolf to be met with a VERY uncomfortable silence.

And the thing is, isn't Sigil one of those broke ass furry artists who lives in a dumpy apartment? Where does that money GO?


----------



## Pandinus Imperator (Dec 4, 2017)

I don't know where else to post this, but I found this horror on xvideos, a video of a guy stuffing a real live earthworm in his penis.






Hidden within the spoiler tag is the uncensored thumbnail. Be warned, this is NSFL


Spoiler











Yes, it's real.


----------



## Henry Bemis (Dec 4, 2017)

billydero said:


> One of these days I should post about the different times I caught one of those "Oh, I don't draw THAT kind of thing" furry artists posting a weird fetishy commission, and the lame, fake, dumb excuses they had for doing it.


Said Saint Gershon to the wary pilgrim: "You see, darlin'? You are a whore."


----------



## billydero (Dec 4, 2017)

Henry Bemis said:


> Said Saint Gershon to the wary pilgrim: "You see, darlin'? You are a whore."



That is totally what crossed my mind,  every damn time I heard those excuses.


----------



## dead76 (Dec 5, 2017)

Peyton the Riolu caught my attention recently. He is a 15-year old babyfur artist.  While his art in Deviantart is just bland at first, his art is known to be traced right out of Google image search as said from this journal. He responds by saying "people are just jealous and I am precise". His recent works in FurAffinity doesn't improve in style and his works is focused on fetish stuff such as diapers, inflation, vore, crossdressing or a combination of them.

He is also known to believe that he's a Riolu in real life, has given homophobic remarks to anyone who are LGBT and blocks people just because they are LGBT or favorite artworks related to them. 

He even made a group in Deviantart where the tag line is NO GAYS! and a Discord server about babyfurs.



Spoiler: Peyton's remarks in DA






















Comment 1
Comment 2
Comment 3
Comment 4
Comment 5
Comment 6





Spoiler: Journals about Peyton



PeytonTheRiolu needs to be stoped
Somebody Remember My Case With PeytonTheRiolu ?
THIS IS WHY I WAS AFRAID TO CONFESS WHY IM BISEXUL
Deviantart Rant #4 - Peyton The Riolu
Judgmental dick
PeytontheRiolu update He back and worse then ever
Message to :iconPeytonTheRiolu:





Spoiler: Videos



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsrM52giqA0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8yyPxBCDmk


His DA account is deactivated while his Furaffinity account is suspended. I'm still looking for why his FA account got suspended.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Dec 5, 2017)

dead76 said:


> Peyton the Riolu caught my attention recently. He is a 15-year old babyfur artist.  While his art in Deviantart is just bland at first, his art is known to be traced right out of Google image search as said from this journal. He responds by saying "people are just jealous and I am precise". His recent works in FurAffinity doesn't improve in style and his works is focused on fetish stuff such as diapers, inflation, vore, crossdressing or a combination of them.
> 
> He is also known to believe that he's a Riolu in real life, has given homophobic remarks to anyone who are LGBT and blocks people just because they are LGBT or favorite artworks related to them.
> 
> ...


You sure it's not a troll or something? I mean, his responses are pretty funny.


----------



## FaggotMao (Dec 5, 2017)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> You sure it's not a troll or something? I mean, his responses are pretty funny.



Nope, That guy is definitely not a troll.

He's just extremely religious against others, and uses the bible for evidence on it.


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Dec 6, 2017)

This may be a bit :powerlevel: but I don't really care.

I've noticed from past experience that there's a massive crossover of furries and the gay BDSM scene.  They usually find a crossover in the obnoxious puppy fad that's been sweeping the scene for the last few years and just various fetish indulgence.  That shit on it's own could promise some pretty lulzy content but since this is about furries the only real contribution I can think of is this one dude I met at FC in San Jose in like 2013. Bad Doberman on twitter I think.  I went to the con to hang with some guys I met earlier at a big gay BDSM event in Chicago.  He seemed normal and I kinda liked him until one night he says to me in hushed whispers, eyes darting to be sure none of his friends or anyone else hears him, that he is into fucking real dogs.  I was so glad it was the last night.  

Tbh, since I'm new to these forums I've recently been looking at this particular subforum to see if any of the guys I knew got their own thread(s) here since I was acquainted with quite the demographic of diverse degenerates but I haven't noticed any so far.  Besides Mr. Dogfucker the majority of furfags I rolled with were pretty normal guys.  I don't mean to sound like I have amazing stories or anything, though, it's mostly just faggotry.


----------



## GentlemanFaggot (Dec 7, 2017)

The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> This may be a bit :powerlevel: but I don't really care.
> 
> I've noticed from past experience that there's a massive crossover of furries and the gay BDSM scene.  They usually find a crossover in the obnoxious puppy fad that's been sweeping the scene for the last few years and just various fetish indulgence.  That shit on it's own could promise some pretty lulzy content but since this is about furries the only real contribution I can think of is this one dude I met at FC in San Jose in like 2013. Bad Doberman on twitter I think.  I went to the con to hang with some guys I met earlier at a big gay BDSM event in Chicago.  He seemed normal and I kinda liked him until one night he says to me in hushed whispers, eyes darting to be sure none of his friends or anyone else hears him, that he is into fucking real dogs.  I was so glad it was the last night.
> 
> Tbh, since I'm new to these forums I've recently been looking at this particular subforum to see if any of the guys I knew got their own thread(s) here since I was acquainted with quite the demographic of diverse degenerates but I haven't noticed any so far.  Besides Mr. Dogfucker the majority of furfags I rolled with were pretty normal guys.  I don't mean to sound like I have amazing stories or anything, though, it's mostly just faggotry.



You will OBEY your furry masters, you disgusting HUMAN!

*Whip crack*


----------



## Scind (Dec 7, 2017)

The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> I've noticed from past experience that there's a massive crossover of furries and the gay BDSM scene.  They usually find a crossover in the obnoxious puppy fad that's been sweeping the scene for the last few years and just various fetish indulgence.



Wait, so 'pup play' annoys BDSM folk as much as it annoys congoing Furries? It really is special, then.


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Dec 7, 2017)

Scind said:


> Wait, so 'pup play' annoys BDSM folk as much as it annoys congoing Furries? It really is special, then.




I got into it for a while when I first got into the scene meeting people but it has mutated from just some weird and admittedly cringey thing into a fucking attention whore-fest of epic proportions.  They have fucking titles now for "Northwest Puppy" and "Mister San Francisco Puppy" or some shit and it's absolutely out of control.  Everyone is now a fucking dog boy and it's beyond aggravating.  Part of the reason I dropped out of the community.  I don't know how much of the BDSM community is annoyed by it but it obviously isn't that much considering how popular it's become.  Though there are those who despise it.

Didn't realize it annoyed furries though since all their cons appear to be nothing but veiled fetish events full of leather/rubber 'pups' and fetishists anyway. Some even hide it from the furry community as if they'd face some sort of backlash for it.  I knew somebody involved with the MFF management who told me that when they had the chlorine scare that one year, it interrupted a fetish gear party in one of the rooms when everyone had to evacuate.  Apparently, lots of guys who had some stupid furry reputation to uphold were worried of being outed as BDSM enthusiasts as they all stood in the cold.  If the majority of the furry community doesn't like that element at their cons then I never saw any open distaste for it.  I'd have to wonder why if there were since their entire fandom is nothing but smut and fetishism anyway.


----------



## CIA Nigger (Dec 7, 2017)

The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> Apparently, lots of guys who had some stupid furry reputation to uphold were worried of being outed as BDSM enthusiasts as they all stood in the cold.  If the majority of the furry community doesn't like that element at their cons then I never saw any open distaste for it.  I'd have to wonder why if there were since their entire fandom is nothing but smut and fetishism anyway.


Furries are a confused bunch. On one hand, they want to tell the normies (both the public, and their parents who likely fund their lifestyle) that it's not all about sex. On the other hand, that same person who's posting in a comment box to correct the record about how furries are not about sex likely has a few porn commissions at the very least.


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Dec 7, 2017)

CIA Nigger said:


> Furries are a confused bunch. On one hand, they want to tell the normies (both the public, and their parents who likely fund their lifestyle) that it's not all about sex. On the other hand, that same person who's posting in a comment box to correct the record about how furries are not about sex likely has a few porn commissions at the very least.




I was absolutely fucking floored when I'd see children near their fucking "dealer's den" because the overwhelming majority of the content was either these weird porn comics, bondage gear(!) general smut artwork and various other innuendo.  Even worse is that FC in San Jose coincides with some annual girls volleyball tournament that makes all the normies really uncomfortable, or if they're the unlucky ones they think it's all innocent fun and take pictures with those degenerates. I was very uncomfortable with how they portrayed their event as some PG rated gig because it reminded me so much like a weird alternate reality version of IML in Chicago.  And at night it turned into an autistic frat party.  Fuck Furries.


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (Dec 8, 2017)

More from the personal lolcow I posted a few pages back:




 


 

"Nobody will hire me because AUTISM!"

...

"... also I'd probably hurt someone. But it's probably because they hate autistic people!"


----------



## Rhysuu (Dec 8, 2017)

I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man said:


> More from the personal lolcow I posted a few pages back:
> 
> View attachment 329738
> View attachment 329739
> ...


Goddamnit I love Goggle the Tiger so much. He's the most pathetic person I think I've ever had the fortune of following. He lives at home with his fucking parents so I'm failing to understand where all of his expenses are coming from. I think the whole post is a ploy for pity since there's no way he eats that little and his other expenses are going to be minimal at best. He's also claimed to not have a car at all within the last week so I think he's just completely full of shit.

Also I like the idea that he thinks he can cause any kind of bloodshed. Dude is tiny, frail and weak- both in the mind and physically in the body. He doesn't have the conviction or muscle mass to be able to actually hurt anybody and seeing him try would be completely hilarious.


----------



## billydero (Dec 8, 2017)

CIA Nigger said:


> Furries are a confused bunch. On one hand, they want to tell the normies (both the public, and their parents who likely fund their lifestyle) that it's not all about sex. On the other hand, that same person who's posting in a comment box to correct the record about how furries are not about sex likely has a few porn commissions at the very least.



I agree totally on this. Only, it's not merely likely, but guaranteed, that the furry posting to 'correct the record' about it being a fetish fandom has a fuckload of porn commissions - that they're desperately hoping you don't find posted all over the internet.



The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> I was absolutely fucking floored when I'd see children near their fucking "dealer's den" because the overwhelming majority of the content was either these weird porn comics, bondage gear(!) general smut artwork and various other innuendo.  Even worse is that FC in San Jose coincides with some annual girls volleyball tournament that makes all the normies really uncomfortable, or if they're the unlucky ones they think it's all innocent fun and take pictures with those degenerates. I was very uncomfortable with how they portrayed their event as some PG rated gig because it reminded me so much like a weird alternate reality version of IML in Chicago.  And at night it turned into an autistic frat party.  Fuck Furries.



Hey, I've see photos of kids playing with fursuiters IN the dealer's den. That's messed up.

And I have heard stories of the Anthrocon staff proudly taking their guests of honor on a full tour of the con, and then finding themselves at a embarrassed loss when they have to explain the excesses of the dealer's den or the adult art show to them. You'd think the the staffer would just skip those, but I'm sure they're SO PROUD of them.

One of the major irritations I have about furries is their inability to just be honest, be up front, and admit it's all sex and bestiality and fetishes. If they did I'd give them a little leeway, but they can't; their pathological desire to be loved by everyone forces them to try and whitewash it as a being PG rated and for everybody. 

Of course, on the other hand, with today's Internet being highly accessible I sometimes feel like the normies know damn well what furries are, and aren't fooled for one moment. While Kage and his suckup staff revel when outsiders get photos taken with furries or otherwise hang around, I'm willing to bet that said normies are doing it because it's ironic and funny to get your picture taken with weirdoes and freaks. 

Too bad and so sad, Kage, you aren't getting the approval you think you are.


----------



## Soylent Green (Dec 10, 2017)

Speaking of furries, I have a story from my high school days.

Besides the pony man, there was this guy who I'll call Wolfboy. Wolfboy was this weird white trash kid, probably had fetal alcohol syndrome, who had an obsession with wolves. I recall that in the creative writing class he and I had, he seemed to sign up for a new wolf-themed roleplaying site every day, and pretty much all he wrote about was werewolves and shit like that.
Halfway through the semester however, he somehow managed to get a hair band with wolf ears on it and a tail and he wore them every day (unless security was bored that day and decided to take them off of him). He was also quite infatuated with getting into the army, and had a habit of randomly growling in class.


----------



## Yutyrannus (Dec 11, 2017)

The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> Didn't realize it annoyed furries though since all their cons appear to be nothing but veiled fetish events full of leather/rubber 'pups' and fetishists anyway.



I think I might have brought this up in the general drama thread, but before MFF there was a massive twitter shitfest over one person (milkandcooki_) saying they didn't want to see pup hoods on the floor and all of the pup people lost their god damned minds. There was some good mini cows that yelled shit like "BUT FURRY IS A QUEER SPACE AND DISPLAY OF SEXUALITY!!11!11!". I'll have to find the thread again and some of the hilarious subtweets people made about it.

There was one guy I distinctly recall, running a pup gear twitter, who said pup play isn't sexual (lol)...and he had a fucking butt plug as his watermark. When someone called them out on this they got blocked.


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Dec 11, 2017)

Yutyrannus said:


> I think I might have brought this up in the general drama thread, but before MFF there was a massive twitter shitfest over one person (milkandcooki_) saying they didn't want to see pup hoods on the floor and all of the pup people lost their god damned minds. There was some good mini cows that yelled shit like "BUT FURRY IS A QUEER SPACE AND DISPLAY OF SEXUALITY!!11!11!". I'll have to find the thread again and some of the hilarious subtweets people made about it.
> 
> There was one guy I distinctly recall, running a pup gear twitter, who said pup play isn't sexual (lol)...and he had a fucking butt plug as his watermark. When someone called them out on this they got blocked.




I could go on and fucking ON about the gay BDSM scene and how fucking retarded people are in that community but I'd be off topic here.  Suffice it to say though that I have heard of that happening and at the time I remember thinking "why? y'all fetishize this shit and have fucking sex parties here."  Like, dudes walk around in fucking "murr suits" and they're worried about a stupid hood you can get at Mr. S.

Also, hahaha, YES.  The dudes who yammer about the RP not being sexual are so full of shit that they've literally plugged themselves to keep it in.  It's so ridiculous when they try not to be sexual because then I am like....what's the point of this then?  I mean, it's supposed to be private anyway so it looks beyond cringey when you do it in public so if it isn't sexual in private, what's the point? It's dumb. So dumb.


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 18, 2017)

Have I got a long one for you. I took a photography class way back when that had two furries within it, although I didn't discover they were furries until pretty far into the course.  I've got the story lying around and since I posted each day's stupidity as it happened, it's a doozy of a tale.



Spoiler



The two decided to make a name for themselves day one. For our first assignment we were learning how to manually adjust focus and depth of the camera and were given miniature wooden models to photograph. Our assignment was to find an interesting background to put it against and blur the background so that you can still make out intruiging parts without it demanding the viewer's attention while keeping the model in focus.

During lecture, the two (and their third friend who quickly dropped the class) wouldn't stop giggling and whispering during the whole thing. Keep in mind that this was, oh, 2011 or so, so a lot of the memes they spouted and used have aged about as well as you expected. When the professor was demonstrating using Photoshop to adjust the focus and blurring of an image, one of them yells out "COOL STORY BRO," which even caused the professor to pause and look out towards the crowd of students blankly for a moment before continuing.

When it came time to do the assignment, they decided to print out and paste a rage comic face onto the figure, since that was all the rage at the time. Pun unintended. Fittingly all three of them got an F on the project. They dismissed it as the professor not understanding memes, but in actuality the three of them failed in three spectacular ways. The first was that they took the picture in front of a plain white wall, defeating the purpose of the assignment. The second was that the figure itself was out of focus, failing at the purpose of the assignment. They final nail in the coffin (and actually the only nail needed) was that they turned it in as a group project when each individual student was required to do it themselves. Whoops.

Occasionally we were assigned "stress test" assignments where we're given an intentionally time-consuming task and are expected to complete it by the end of class, the idea to simulate an intense working environment. These two individuals, rather than actually do the assignment, browsed Know Your Meme the entire work day. I wanted to believe they simply didn't know about the tight time constraint.

During this time, the woman sitting next to them at the work computers noticed one of them had a purse (or a book bag, whatever). If I remember correctly, this was right after the My Little Pony craze, so she asked what the pony stitched onto the purse was supposed to be. When he explained it was from My Little Pony, she asked if he traded his backpack with his sister. He clarified he didn't have a sister and, apropos of nothing, stated that the show was a "trademark" (not hallmark) of animation and that he wasn't afraid to share that he watched it. Note that she didn't ask.

At this point I start fully paying attention, and the woman gives the most sardonic smile I've ever seen and says she can't tell if he's serious. He retorts cleverly, "I can't tell if YOU'RE serious!" All patience drained, she calmly states,

"You're a 'tard."

Which was shocking to me, since I didn't expect that sort of thing to be said in an academic setting. Much like what he responded with.

"You only make my cutie mark stronger!"

Unable to stand another second of this, I decided to take a walk and a bathroom break. When I returned, I discovered that the woman had wisely decided to sit on the opposite side of the room as him.

By the next class, the third knucklehead dropped out. The lecture that day covered abstract angles, during which the professor rhetorically asked "what's the main appeal of abstract angles?" Unable to contain himself, one of the pair blurts out "THE EPICNESS," and the other follows up immediately by bursting into laughter as the entire class sat in silence. Thankfully they didn't bark out anything else, but I could hear them giggling and whispering "the epicness" and what the professor asked for the rest of the lecture.

After lecture, it was time to start working on our assignment. Around this time, Nyan Cat was popular so one of the pair started playing the Flash game with the volume thankfully muted. Deciding to rectify this non-issue, the other went to the website that plays the song on an infinite loop and played it for literally half an hour while he randomly adjusted the volume. I could only guess that he tuned it out as he worked, but that was a talent the rest of the nearby classmates lacked. Deciding to brave the waters, one poor soul approached and asked him to turn the music down, which he respectfully didn't do it all. Upon the second time he asked, he finally turned off the music. To compensate, one of the pair decided to hum the music instead for the rest of the class.

Our assignment a few weeks or so later was to photograph a still life of personal belongings using the photography studio. The cutie mark guy decided to bring in...nothing, so he failed the assignment. The other, however, brought in a bunch of mangas and colored pencils. But his front-and-center object in the photo? Well, at this point I was completely certain he was a furry, as it was a notebook with two very masculine anthropomorphic lions embracing each other with some saccharine line about love underneath it.

Also despite having a slip cover on the front, he decided to tape the picture of the two lions over the notebook itself, slip cover included.

I believe it was the very next week that we had another still life, but the focus was abstract angles again. A lot of students had some very creative ideas, and were really getting into it as they would lie flat on their stomachs or bend all sorts of ways to get a great shot. And then there was the lion guy again. Because my own project was done, I was assisting people with setting up the studio lights and occasionally giving advice. Lion guy comes in and drops all his junk onto the background I set up for him and organizes it to be neat and tidy. I suggest to him saying, "it might look cool if you made it messy." Without even turning to face me, he responds with "don't tell me what to do, bro," takes one plain, head-on photo, packs up, turns in the assignment, and plays the Nyan Cat game with the sound ever-so-slightly on for the rest of the day.

One day the cutie mark guy was the only one who showed up. Unusual, since the pair were inseparable, but I certainly wasn't complaining. Using the class's work computer, he installed some first person shooter that apparently was terrifying him. Before that, however, he asked the professor if he could turn off the lights (apparently wanting to set the mood). The professor gave him a confused look and said he'd like the lights to stay on.

Undeterred, he began playing without optimal lighting and--of course--screaming whenever something spooky happened (not long, drawn out screams, just obnoxious little yelps of fear). Oddly enough, nobody asked him to stop. I guess at that point, everyone at the class just has accepted the fact that there's no stopping how obnoxious these two were.

Afterwards, nothing particularly stupid happens because of those two for a while. Although I made it a point to catch glimpses of their assignments--that is, the ones they actually turned in. Invariably the ones that weren't them just shoehorning in memes were them at most marginally understanding the point of the assignments. If the assignment involved text in any way, they would often put swearing into the photo somehow, which I doubt impressed the professor.

Against my better judgment, however, I was curious if I could find some sort of art profile by searching some of the phrases lion guy had written on their notebook. Surely enough I found a website--I forgot if it was their Facebook page or Deviantart page since I wound up finding both eventually--with a description proudly confirming he was a furry. You know, in case the selfies of him wearing cat paws, ears, and a collar with a pouty face didn't give it away.

A few days or so pass, and the cutie mark guy comes to class with a tiny little laptop with a wacom tablet. As I walked by a few times, I took a glance out of curiosity, and sure enough he was coloring in a rabbit he drew (or just traced) in the style of Sonic the Hedgehog's art style, basically confirming he was also a furry. What amused me, however, was that he was using Adobe Illustrator and coloring it in manually, ignorant of the program's "Fill" function as he scrubbed back and forth. I could handle that sort of secondhand embarrassment, but I felt so awful for the two or three people who I noticed walked past him, saw what he was doing, and either frowned or grew a confused look on their faces, and walked away.

Now, just in case you thought cutie mark guy could act appropriately in a social setting, one day in class the unthinkable happens--Know Your Meme went offline for a few days. His first reaction is one I think we can all relate to. He yelled out (and I do mean yelled) "WHY IS KNOWYOURMEME.COM DOWN!?" Cue him lightly pounding the desk with his fists as he fails to connect to the website, groaning and grunting like he was passing a caltrop-shaped kidney stone.

Realizing he could not draw blood from a stone, he decided to go back to playing that delightful game he installed that scared him before. He apparently conquered his fear of the game, however, and remained mostly silent throughout his playthrough. Although I suppose he realized that he couldn't possibly let the class go more than an hour in silence, so he decided to cap off the end of the day with some off-tune whistling or William Tell's Overture. Tone deaf, of course, with the high-pitched sputtering only matching the beats.

His musical sessions became a theme for the rest of the semester, naturally. His favorite songs were the entirety of "Make a Man Out of You" from Disney's Mulan, and the opening lines to "Beauty and The Beast," never going past the opening verse. Appropriately, as the semester came to a close, he and his opposite fell into a routine of constantly making noise. They would launch up the game Happy Wheels and scream "Timmy!" a la South Park, or play with a virtual musical keyboard on a website they found to play along with songs they were playing in another window. Our fellow classmates had accepted the reality that these two will remain in the class until the end the semester, and adapted by sitting at work computers as far away as possible from the ones the pair frequented.

I suppose there was one instance where they were actually entertaining, by my own admission. Apparently they had decided it was a race to see who could get in first as the professor was late and the studio was locked with everyone waiting patiently outside. I was the closest to the door, and as I walked in, lion guy tried sprinting past me but instead bumped into my side. Since he more resembled four twigs stuck in a marshmallow than a man, he stumbled from brushing past me and tripped into a table. Undeterred, he stood up with his hands in the air and yelled "first!" See, it was actually entertaining to me because he slammed his face into table.

In the last few days of the semester, nothing particularly stood out, ignoring a few wonderful shirts they wore reading,

"If there's pockey, cosplay or yaoi involved, I'm in!"

"You think all furries are flammable? CHALLENGE ACCEPTED"

But at that point, I was far past jaded. I may have complained about them seemingly never doing any of the classwork, but I suppose I can't say with _complete _certainty that they didn't pass the course. Or didn't just spontaneously combust one day. But they weren't in the subsequent class and I haven't seen them since, suggesting the worst. I may joke, but sometimes I wonder where these two human furry noisemakers disappeared to.


----------



## Yutyrannus (Dec 18, 2017)

I just really don't understand what made this guy skyrocket into popularity


----------



## AlephOne2Many (Dec 22, 2017)

Yutyrannus said:


> View attachment 337725
> 
> I just really don't understand what made this guy skyrocket into popularity



Hipster Lumberjack Nerd Pedophile. This guy right here.


----------



## Trilby (Jan 2, 2018)

_01 said:


> Have I got a long one for you. I took a photography class way back when that had two furries within it, although I didn't discover they were furries until pretty far into the course.  I've got the story lying around and since I posted each day's stupidity as it happened, it's a doozy of a tale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever they were, they sound like the modern day Beavis & Butt-head to me (furry version of course)


----------



## Berserker Armor (Jan 3, 2018)

i'm a total lurker on the farms and decided i needed to share my personal favorite cow i have adopted thanks to yours truly: the furry fandom.

dont know if this person is worthy of their own thread but its a doozy everyone hold on to your poorly made fursona ears.

so if you aren't familiar with the "vine" furries group from 2015 this is one of the main people.

whos well known for this pastel monster???



Spoiler: its not bad but its not pretty 











they are popular on ig with 14.9k followers. they are good friends with majira strawberry (or was i dont see them interact much) and someone who was even featured on the totokaras lolcow (page 16 on the thread currently but heres the archive of a post from that person and tots https://archive.fo/4TDc0 from that thread) who is biz's personal whiteknight !!

well heres bizzy's current social media for lurking


Spoiler: oh yeah 



may i add thats they are the person from this popular vine that haunts me in my dreams https://vine.co/v/ixZnb7gXtEa/embed





Spoiler: back to business



https://www.instagram.com/dogmaii/
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCw4nk0TQVJK9HuZ7SlgNqUw/featured
https://twitter.com/xbismolx



anyways to the meat of this furry
heres the following things about bizzy that i know of so far from recent events.
first off, this whole situtation i want to cover has been wiped off the earth to the knowledge of this person i am in contact with some people who knows the situation so i can update on here or make this a interesting thread if mods deem suitable??



Spoiler: petty upper class white level over 958903890342



so over a couple of weeks there was a call out post made and collected by twitter user (that im in contact with for their accounts of the situation) who's an older con goer (22, female) to the socal furry cons etc etc.
well, its not a secret that bizzy is in a relationship with a minor. well, biz pulled the "i will sue you! my dad has lawyers!" on the thread poster who ultimately took it down and no proof is really left up other then threads made by others about it. which i can not find much until i get in touch with the other person who knows things.
onto the minor. a young kid, about 16, transgender boy. he goes by bliss. his parents apparently TOTALLY consent to this relationship.
heres the thing tho, no one knows bizzy's true age it says they are 20 but some argue they are actually 19 yet their profile says lvl 20



heres proof of the minors age from 2016 (listing them as 15 at the time, supposedly biz started flirting with them at 14 when they were 1
and some more proof of bizzy's age by an anon who messaged someone about the situation




 but.. someone goes to a very expensive culinary college and was seen on a popular youtube channel for cooking of sort https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBR-MFpVKuc&feature=youtu.be .. hmm
https://archive.md/ItPl3 << just incase
here's some archives i could find relating to this og with the screenshots, which for now isnt much.
https://archive.md/8RrfB




heres biz's statement to the ops callout with the lawsuit threat

there's also a video of the adult biz dry humping the minor (bliss) on twitter.
heres biz's statement https://archive.md/kOK5H



and heres assorted interesting things from their twit i could collect as of rn
https://archive.md/MVMxW
https://archive.md/xdYTu
https://archive.md/1LThX

so uh fellas.. should i make a thread cuz i have more then this and this is juicy and hot as any furry drama can get cuz im new to this ball game


----------



## The Malt Shop (Jan 4, 2018)

Okay, here's a guy I've been checking on for quite some time. Meet Momo/Nullmeat/Damos. He begs for money on a constant basis for "groceries and rent", but ends up blasting it away on toys and Second Life. Not just toys you can buy in a Walmart or K-Mart either, but expensive as shit imported Kamen Rider belts. Hes also one of those furries who begs for pity art because "I'm sad" or "muh depression."



Spoiler: He takes commissions too, ten dollarydoos and you get yourself one of these











Yes, it's just the marker tool in MS Paint.



His "fursonas" aren't even original either, they're literally just the shit anyone in Second Life can just buy and slap together.

FurAffinity: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/damos/

Tumblrs: http://juju-burger.tumblr.com (Main)
http://hypermooteki.tumblr.com (Art)
http://choice-chops.tumblr.com (NSFW)

Twitters: https://twitter.com/nullmeat/ (Main)
https://twitter.com/brokencow1 (Private)


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Jan 10, 2018)

I used to know a guy in school who wore a fedora, had furry and anime porn on his phone that he'd show to classmates during sessions. Typical neckbeard chubby dude tried to ask a girl out on a date only to get rejected. (Asked her out mainly because she also liked anime).

One time during a skype call he said "brb" only to then follow up with hentai moaning noises and fapping sounds. Dude fapped in a call.

During school he would sometimes yell out japanese phrases acting all "cute".
He also claimed to dislike dick but jacked it to futa/girls with dicks.


----------



## Lucricitous (Jan 13, 2018)

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/talrasha/

I have a feeling this one is well known and I'm just searching for the wrong name in the search bar.
Unfortunately I'm a fucking retard who didn't save screenshots/archives of this shit when it was happening but here's the gist of what I've experienced personally:
- Someone made fun of them on 8chan's /fur/ and they hijacked the thread or some stupid shit.
https://8ch.net/fur/res/30640.html (http://archive.md/VHb9Y)
(They also made some journal about how awful 8chan was for shit talking them and then they nuked their account and came back a bit later)
- They stalked and harassed some artist. I don't remember who because I discovered this before I thought to note this stuff down. They've probably done it to multiple artists.
- Their journals and comments are hilarious.




So we have someone that tends to have extreme and explosive reactions to negative mentions, they're a dick to pretty much everyone from what I've seen, stalk (maybe) and harass artists, and I know I've seen them bragging about getting free art before.

I swear to god TalRasha is probably already a lolcow and I just don't know the right name to look for, but I think they're amazing.


----------



## Plasmid Salamander (Jan 22, 2018)

dyveira.deviantart.com

www.furaffinity.net/user/dyveira

My lolcow is known as Dyveira, A sociopathic mushroom person from Nova Scotia that manipulates furries using her nightmarish OC's to draw them in to use them as paypigs to commission rape porn.

These "Friends" aren't really friends, they just worship Dyveira and give her money for her ever expanding collection of the aforementioned and he remains callously indifferent to them. Unless you happen to draw *EPIC FURRY PRON  *in which case, Dyveira has probably already thrown himself at you because he wants more of his cat dicked hermaphrodite only for FREE!

His Discord servers serve as Hugboxes and a repository people to buy porn to further his self-serving narcissistic behaviour.

If you call Dyveira out on any of the aforementioned, he'll block you and send his personal flying monkeys to threaten while cowering behind them because he lacks a sack himself and will use his minions to threaten and harass people so they get the banhammer instead of himself.

I'm unsure if he deserves a thread of his own, I have some info on them as well as someone who has dealt with his faggotry before.



Spoiler: Spoilered for everyone's sanity - Click at your own risk





 

 

 

 

 





...I honestly felt a little queasy when I found out he's ruined one of the best scifi films with his disgusting shit. 

Edit: Rewritten for ease of reading.


----------



## Adamska (Jan 23, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> This is a personal favorite recipe of mine that requires just a few things beforehand for a delicious treat.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...



I wonder how hard this guy would chimp if he knew that I and I imagine quite a few members here would admit full on that I didn't know you even had a thread here? Also given his innate tardery and that 'u lot wanna foit?' attitude plus how he reee'd at you when you pointed out he likes to fuck children, I can see a thread form on that loser, much to his dismay and shrieking.

Regardless, might as well dump the only furry story I have worth telling as long as I'm here.

So my main personal cow in the furry subculture was this dude I'll call Len that I ran into years ago. Now Len was interesting because he was one of those tumblrites before the site itself came online. He liked to romanticize mental illness, and he was actually my first run in with a moron who believed in the multiples system, way before that pigshit became vogue. He called it multiple personality disorder, but in reality it was legitimately just him inserting his uneducated and Manichean OCs into his fake mental illness (he also claimed schizophrenia, but he never acted like he had it). And I do mean Manichean; the dumb bastard's fursonas were blatantly one being good and painted white and blue, one being evil with black and red colors. They were also clear recolors of renamon, so take it as you will.

He also liked to moodily blog about how he fucked up having a girlfriend and losing her. How did he do this magnificent feat? Oh that's easy; full on sperg about the bullshit I told you in the first paragraph. The girl's folks immediately went 'never let crazy fuck you' and basically kicked him out of their, and by extension, her life. He was still salty about that a year later, which in retrospect is kind of creepy given I think he was older than she was.

But despite being a furfag, he was much more interesting as a fedora-tipping fuck. He was a euphoric atheist and the first one I ever ran into. To do a brief spot of powerlevelling to give you some idea of how bad it was; I am an atheist and was at the time an atheist, and I thought this guy was out of it. He could never acknowledge that Christianity has done good in the past (like record documents and shit that would have been lost due to the collapse of Rome), or that Christians are pretty much like any other people. And I do say Christians, since this douche only ever focused on them and refused to own up to other religions with his creed, which I found completely hypocritical.

To give you an idea on how dumb this was, he would release a rambling mewling blog full of thesaurus researched words about how Christianity sucked and how people needed to use reason and had to abandon religion. Then when faced with a poster who was rusing him by pretending to be Muslim, then immediately said he 'admired their faith'.

I lost sight of him around the time the website I met this guy on went into the toilet, and I'd have posted his blogs if it wasn't for that happening.


----------



## Plasmid Salamander (Jan 23, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> This is a personal favorite recipe of mine that requires just a few things beforehand for a delicious treat.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> ...



My god I needed a hazmat suit to read those cancerous interactions
@Cuddly Pirate , are you okay? You're not irradiated by that person's powerlevelling?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jan 23, 2018)

Plasmid Salamander said:


> My god I needed a hazmat suit to read those cancerous interactions
> @Cuddly Pirate , are you okay? You're not irradiated by that person's overpowering?


I'm actually pretty optimistic that he will pop up here eventually.


----------



## Plasmid Salamander (Jan 23, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> I'm actually pretty optimistic that he will pop up here eventually.



To provide the toppest of keks


----------



## Gorgar (Jan 26, 2018)

Yeah I knew one for a while.
There is at girl at my school who was fat, had a lot of acne, smelt pretty horrible, and never shutted the fuck up about Sonic. I saw her write Sonic.exe fan fiction in my middle school, yes she is this passionate about Sonic for this long. I would share you guys it but I don’t know her Deviantart account all I can recall is that it was a pretty awful sequel to it with some OC.

When it was cold, she would unironically wear a Shadow the Hedgehog beanie. 
It’s kind of like the same idea as those Mickey Ear hats you would find at Disney World where you killed a fictional character and are now wearing a part of their head as a trophy.

I definitely know that she went to a cosplay club and often hanged around in the office back when I was back in middle school.
You guys want more? Should I begin an investigation?


----------



## Schwachkopf (Jan 28, 2018)

No words to say, i'm speechless.


----------



## Berserker Armor (Jan 28, 2018)

EggTooBig said:


> Lmao, what an ugly combo of spoiled rich kid + sjw snowflake. I can practically taste the instagram slime. Yet she's still as indistinguishable as the rest, right down to calling her girlfriend a 'trans boy'. Give it time. This one's young and not too bright. She's bound to make a real spectacle of herself someday.


oh yeah "give it time" is not an option since i have gotten some awesome info to getting daddy involved (more like a sock puppet) and threatening third parties and her sperging has gotten deep and public.. the bf still publicly says he's a trans dude so its not her pushing it at least.(she's 21 and the kids age is still either 15-16 and there's public CP of the kid..)


----------



## Boyfriend Coefficient (Jan 30, 2018)

Personal lolcow


Spoiler: Powerlevel



In a class we were talking about subcultures and listing them off for the professor. One said furries as their subculture. None of us really knew what a furry was, sure we hear rumors like they had something to do with animals and mascot outfits, but that was TV. The professor did not know what furries were so he asked the class, one person said they are people who like having sex in mascot costumes (He was right). This one gentleman took offense and stood up (seriously) and told the class that they were a furry. The teacher thought it had something to do with their beard (they were old). But student (let's call him Conor) took offense and explained that furries are people who take refuge in anthropomorphic art  and have their own animal selves. Conor told everyone they were a furry and explained furries were people who were more comfortable with themselves as animals (and other things that sound kinda more like otherkin) and that they were proud to be a furry. They spent the entire class drawing weird pictures of  their animal self. It quickly came out that there was somebody making animal grunting  in the bathroom stalls and Conor would spend a good amount of the class in the bathroom. BTW he was a fox one of the most generic animals to pick because you know they are cunning.


----------



## Adamska (Jan 30, 2018)

Bit of a sequel for Len, given I remembered one more thing about him that positively torqued me back in the day.

So my first ever time DMing anything at all was a play by post round of what was basically the bastard child of Bio FREAKS and G-Gundam. The concept in short: WWIII happened and corporations were what replaced the governments of old. They would resolve any tension now by chucking people into gladiatorial rings that often were to the death, but not always. The blood sports were basically one of the few guaranteed forms of entertainment, so naturally had people that loved watching it.

This setting was loose, but the idea was that so long as you didn't go and make a broken pile of shit that could be explained by either genetic work or cybernetics, I did not care (mainly because I was still a dumb teen). Cue Len trying to bring in a broken pile of shit that also was crippingly unoriginal.

You see, he decided to join in and he shockingly did not use his dumb fursonas; I think it might've been because I accepted characters by PM or something since I'm fairly certain even teen me would've said fuck no to that. So instead he busted out those hivemind things from Magic the Gathering that're kind of like the Tyranids in that they adapt. So not only does this dickweed decide to give himself an amazingly broken power (I can adapt and cross counter you), but he pulls something from a bloody card game when I wanted everything to at least be original. I do remember PMing him essentially "the fuck bruh?", because I do remember what happened next.

He had the sheer balls to describe that his character was not a Mary Sue because of some test he took. Fun fact: it's almost entirely because that test makes a point to describe literary sues, not gaming sues. He also had a habit of pretty much chucking in blank character slots with minimal anything, so the test was even more skewed.

Is it really any wonder that I then completely ignored him? Because that's basically what I did after that before just letting the game die since no gaming is better than bad gaming.


----------



## Armchair Psychologist (Feb 9, 2018)

John Furrman said:


> Not nearly as bad as people who like sergals.


I'm almost afraid to as but what's a sergal?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 9, 2018)

Armchair Psychologist said:


> I'm almost afraid to as but what's a sergal?


The day that I can smell my imminent closure I will give you a thread, an entire documentary, on sergals and th community of spergals that dominate the OC cancer of our time.


----------



## Adamska (Feb 9, 2018)

Armchair Psychologist said:


> I'm almost afraid to as but what's a sergal?


The best way that they were explained to me goes something along the lines of this:

"What if I spliced a rabbit with an airplane?" ~ The Creator while in the throes of Stage 4 Autism

The result is pretty fuckin' autistic, up there with those Dutch Angel Dragon things that have their own thread on here.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Feb 9, 2018)

Armchair Psychologist said:


> I'm almost afraid to as but what's a sergal?



http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Sergal


----------



## CIA Nigger (Feb 10, 2018)

Armchair Psychologist said:


> I'm almost afraid to as but what's a sergal?


Some asian furry watched an obscure shitty anime called Legendz that's only notable for the amount of furry porn that exists of it, wanted to bone the dragon, and then decided they'd make an OC species that sorta looks like them.

Think like DADs but more popular and highly controversial among furries.


----------



## Stock Photo James (Feb 19, 2018)

Armchair Psychologist said:


> I'm almost afraid to as but what's a sergal?


Made up species, furred humanoids with tails and rather triangular head shape with pointy nose, came from some fictional setting some furry made. Popular as fursona species, but there is a stereotype all sergal furries are Nazis or other teen edgelords.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Feb 19, 2018)

Stock Photo James said:


> Made up species, furred humanoids with tails and rather triangular head shape with pointy nose, came from some fictional setting some furry made. Popular as fursona species, but there is a stereotype all sergal furries are Nazis or other teen edgelords.


The creator is japanese and created them in a typical Monster Hunter-style in medieval armor and a regal background. Then the west got a hold of it and sperged out. To be fair it's not much the creator's fault.

Guess not much depth to him but been enjoying following a certain 'ProudFurry'/Navi on Twitch. For some reason he actually makes use of the noteboard underneath his stream, and it's as glamorous as you'd expect from a fur. His old Twitch got deleted and disowned by the organisation Dignitas (as they clearly didn't wanna be associated with a nutjob), but it had some typical victim-card playing and "Why won't you watch me? I'm gonna be thrown out of my house and my parents reject me".










I really do wonder why people think they can take off branding themselves so heavily on their fandom/sexuality. "I wanna go pro but also don't let go of my very defining roots #dabonthehaters btw donate pls"


Spoiler: Just slightly worse


----------



## Trilby (Mar 9, 2018)

Cactus Wings said:


> The creator is japanese and created them in a typical Monster Hunter-style in medieval armor and a regal background. Then the west got a hold of it and sperged out. To be fair it's not much the creator's fault.


I suppose that's the problem of being a fantasy writer and wanting to create your own species to populate the world of your stories like that.  Someone's always gonna latch onto it like leeches.  I'm sure creating an anthro character like the sergals was a way of distancing the world from our own.  Of course Science Fiction/Fantasy and RPG's have often followed these sorts of trappings for decades.


----------



## Schwachkopf (Mar 10, 2018)

Lil Miss Jay, there's no need to explain who he is, simply look him up on ED and you'll know quick.

Dude's pathetic, looks like a walking neckbeard meme, commissioned someone to draw his pony OC getting cuckolded, and he even supports bernie sanders.

Worst of all, he hasn't improved since 2012, his art style and works are always the same, the faces are always the same (even if it's not a pony pic), and none of them look sexy nor arousing, they look grotesque to me.

His "Lil Miss Rarity" webcomic was promised to be about a pony named Rarity with BDSM fetish, nowadays it's just screaming edge and autism.


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Mar 12, 2018)

Schwachkopf said:


> Lil Miss Jay, there's no need to explain who he is, simply look him up on ED and you'll know quick.
> 
> Dude's pathetic, looks like a walking neckbeard meme, commissioned someone to draw his pony OC getting cuckolded, and he even supports bernie sanders.
> 
> ...



Here he is wearing makeup http://jayisbutts.com/post/171025689417/my-moms-in-the-process-of-finding-the-lipstick
https://archive.md/1fib0


----------



## Schwachkopf (Mar 14, 2018)

One Sick Puppy said:


> Here he is wearing makeup http://jayisbutts.com/post/171025689417/my-moms-in-the-process-of-finding-the-lipstick
> https://archive.md/1fib0


And here he is promoting his shitty trading card game, i wasn't kidding when i said he looked like a walking neckbeard meme.


----------



## Milton Friedman's Protege (Mar 17, 2018)

Not _nearly_ as big a deal as some of the people on this list, I stumbled upon a video in my suggestions a few months ago where some kid decides to review Zootopia, and instead of reviewing the movie he reviews _his own headcanon _of the movie and gives it a bad score.
Points for self-awareness I guess? I forgot I put it in my watch later but that came in real handy for this thread so it all worked out.


----------



## CheckerBoardPattern (Mar 19, 2018)

Eh I'll toss mine in as well.
Friend of mine's a furry but you wouldn't know it aside from the couple of badges hanging by his desk. Typical IT/gamer type dude. Decent to hang out with and grab a beer or two on weekends. He'd hold parties at his apartment now and then that were actually pretty fun. One day my buddy introduces me to this guy, we'll call the dude Zack. Turns out my friend met the guy through the fandom and Zack had some sob story of getting booted out of his place unfairly. My buddy, figuring they could use the extra break on rent, let's the dude move in with him. 

Now, my gut feeling on Zack was not a good one and my gut is rarely wrong about people. Turns out this guy was no exception. Shit was alright for a while aside from Zack going WAY out of his way to make it seem like he and I were the best of friends. Calling me his "brother from another mother" and shit like that when my behavior towards him was indifference at best. I chalked it up to him trying to make himself look better to my buddy. On top of this, I noticed Zack had a mighty powerful ego. This dude borderline thought he was god's gift walking and some of his "achievements in life" were pretty far out for a dude in his 30s crashing on my buddy's couch. Whatever, dude likes to spout a little shit, I'm cool with that. Turns out Zack is of course a furry, but he's one of the WEIRD ones. Into cub art(never saw any cub porn from/of him but I'm sure it exists) and diapers. Into inflation and macro/micro shit. The dude was pretty much an odd-fetishes bingo. It was enough to make me try my best to keep him at a distance.

Cracks really started showing after a couple months when his story about why he'd moved to our city stopped adding up. Little inconsistencies here and there made the whole thing sound like bullshit after a while. I asked my buddy about it at a bar one night over a few drinks and he agreed. He also informed me dude had been late on his rent the past two months due to not being able to gain/keep employment. Eventually, a mutual friend helps Zack get hired on at the cable company he works for as an install guy. Zack fails the final install test required to become a full time tech and is told to leave. Zack chimps the fuck out in the middle of the test and blames the company and the tech leader for sabotaging him, saying he deserves another chance. The blow out was so epic that apparently our friend's boss sat him down and asked him not to recruit anybody else. To this day, Zack is a fucking meme in that company.

Things really came to a head when my buddy threw a New Year's party at his apartment one year. He told me to invite a few folks I knew and I did. About half of them showed up. Zack, of course, was there being a weirdo and wearing an adult sized boy scout uniform. Well, one of the guys who came with me was my good friend who had just come back from a tour of Afghanistan with the Marines. Scary smart motherfucker, typical 'take no shit' Marine attitude. Zack strikes up a conversation with this guy and it comes out in conversation that my friend is a Marine. Zack, swear to fuck, tells this guy "Oh no shit? I was a Green Beret in the Army!" IMMEDIATELY, I see my friend's hackles go up and he starts asking Zack about his time in the military. By now, I've moved close enough to hear the entire conversation. Zack starts answering my friend's questions with OBVIOUS bullshit, talking about having something like 30 confirmed kills under his belt and shit but can't even answer basic shit like where he'd trained, what unit he was in, shit like that. This goes on for about ten minutes before my friend straight calls him out, starts yelling at the dude for lying about serving. Zack, of course, denies he's lying which pisses off my friend even more. It gets loud enough between them that all eyes are on them as my friend just starts dressing the dude down in a gloriously brutal fashion. Zack can't take it and pushes my friend to try and shut him up which results in my friend just downright pummeling him. Zack gets helped up to his bedroom and my friend just gets drunk as shit to the point I have to take him home.

A few weeks later my buddy that Zack is living with texts me, asks to hang out. We go to one of our usual spots and he shows me a few screencaps that had been sent to him where Zack, who is in his 30's mind you, had been hitting on one of the local furry guys who was 16. Like straight toeing the line of asking the kid to let him fuck him. Next day, my buddy, myself, my Marine friend(who oh my god had a fucking FIELD day with THAT information) and another rather large friend of mine all met at my buddy's apartment and informed Zack he had two days to get out of the apartment. He was out in one.

From what I heard after, Zack, bummed around our city for another 3 months before fucking off to Portland Oregon where he was telling folks he was unfairly ousted from our city over bullshit. Go figure, huh?


----------



## CheckerBoardPattern (Mar 19, 2018)

EggTooBig said:


> Does this loser have any social media accounts?



I'm sure he does but I never cared enough to add him on anything. I'll ask my buddy though, see if he's willing to give em up.


----------



## AJ 447 (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## CIA Nigger (Apr 9, 2018)

So there's this guy a few friends used to know on Twitter called Riilu_ and he's quite funny. At one time he was infamous on 8chan's /furry/ board for arguing with people about how their fetishes were bad despite his own fetishes being even worse, however when Undertale came out that's when he really lost it.





Spoiler


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 9, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> So there's this guy a few friends used to know on Twitter called Riilu_ and he's quite funny. At one time he was infamous on 8chan's /furry/ board for arguing with people about how their fetishes were bad despite his own fetishes being even worse, however when Undertale came out that's when he really lost it.
> View attachment 423052
> 
> 
> ...


Well it could be worse, he could have a telegram full of diaper shitting autism.


----------



## Cosmug (Apr 10, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> So there's this guy a few friends used to know on Twitter called Riilu_ and he's quite funny. At one time he was infamous on 8chan's /furry/ board for arguing with people about how their fetishes were bad despite his own fetishes being even worse, however when Undertale came out that's when he really lost it.
> View attachment 423052
> 
> 
> ...


“Ruined goat furs” on the contrary. Some of the goat porn has been excellent. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=D1y3dEVRq_A


----------



## Reynard (Apr 10, 2018)

Cosmug said:


> “Ruined goat furs” on the contrary. Some of the goat porn has been excellent.
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=D1y3dEVRq_A


Goats will never stop being cool or metal.


----------



## ZiFeRKaIa (Apr 12, 2018)

(Just a heads up, this thread will be fairly under powered due to the fact that Avery loves to delete anything that could be used against her and I am unable to find any archives of her old accounts on both DA and FA.)

Honestly, I am surprised that this person doesn't have a thread of her own yet considering how much of a drama whore she is. Avery (Her FA: http://archive.md/Yj42p ) is a special case of "DeviantArt user gone wild" on the internet and she has made quite the name for herself as of lately. According to some people that I know like @Jigsaw, she started off on DA as a smart and kind person under the name BunnyAdrienne [Deactivated], but as soon as she deactivated and came back with a different account, she became friends with BlueCatRiolu and started whining about how people were blocking her and how "friends kept leaving her". She even started whining about how people wouldn't "tolerate" her drama and over dramatic attitude. If you dare unfriend her, block her, or say anything about her, she begins to talk shit about you in front of random people just to make you look bad and she will proceed to hold a massive vendetta against you.
What really made her infamous on DA (And somewhat on FA) is the fact that she likes to deactivate accounts and move to new accounts when "she can't handle the drama anymore" and due to the fact that she makes TONS of journals, comments, and status posts of her whining about how people keep blocking her, how people don't like her anymore, and how people won't tolerate her. She apparently also hates her mom and actually told her that she hated her. Keep in mind that she is a legal adult and 19 years old.

Examples of her journals (FA and DA links are a bitch to archive so I archived screenshots of them instead): 
http://archive.md/buEHM
http://archive.md/plYU9
http://archive.md/2QDxS
http://archive.md/iNhMD
http://archive.md/kSBN1

Avery being "triggered" over a drawing that one of my best friends on FA made for me:
http://archive.md/HwqYV

Before I continue, I should go ahead and bring this up. I'm going to label it as a spoiler since it does discuss my side of what happened between me and Avery and what caused her to gain a massive hate boner against me and because of how long it is. 



Spoiler: Warning: Word Wall



As you can tell by this one screenshot, I have a long history of dealing with Avery and her bullshit. It started off back in 2016 and early 2017, I was a watcher of hers and several friends of mine noted me about her attacking them because one of them blocked her and the others told her that they were sick of her shit, so just to avoid any trouble from her, I blocked her and remained silent about the situation. Around November 2017 in Dusk's server (The same Dusk who had a thread here). I was a head admin/ambassador there and I helped Dusk run the server while he was busy (Probably busy fapping to babies since I didn't know about his "creepy side" at the time). His ex-girlfriend, who was the co-owner of the server, invited her and Dusk made her an ambassador too. Even though I didn't agree with him making her an ambassador, I kept my mouth shut nor tried to argue. However, things only went downhill from there. I made a confession in the confessions channel that I hated people that whined to get attention and whine when people block them and immediately after I made that confession, Avery assumed that I was talking about her and decided to DM me bugging me asking if I was really talking about her or not. Just to satisfy her ego I told her that I was talking about her and that I was upset with her for how she treated the people that I cared about. Afterwards, she threw a fit and told me that "I made things worse" and blocked me. She also deleted my confession despite it not breaking any of the rules and when I told her off in the server for deleting it, she claimed that it offended her. A month later, she unblocked me and made a sad attempt at apologizing. I probably would of accepted the apology IF it wasn't for her constantly whining like a little bitch in the server over dumb stuff for the last 2 weeks. Eventually, I, the other mods and ambassadors, and the members of the server had enough of her whining constantly and bringing up drama so we told her off and warned her that if she didn't stop, we would ban her. So, what does she do, did she listen and stop whining? Nope, she left the server and cried to one of the server mods about how everyone was bullying her and tried to turn him against us. By this time, she was already aware that I was sick of her and that I was onto her, so when she asked Dusk if she could rejoin the server back in February of this year, Dusk told her that I said no and that I won't change my mind unless she proves that she won't stir up any drama in his server and stopped whining for good, but due to her growing vendetta against me, she backed out and complained to Dusk about how "mean" I was and that she knows that I would ban her if she tried to whine in the server again. I honestly thought that this would be the last of me having to deal with her sorry ass again, but recently, I turned out to be wrong. She was actually telling other people that me and her hate each other and that I refused to take it easy on her. As previously mentioned, she went as far as to tell one of my best friends that she removed a picture that she made for me from her notifications because she didn't want to be reminded of me.



Avery whining in Dusk's server:
http://archive.md/Icurd
http://archive.md/d5MUJ

Avery's deactivated DA account names:
BunnyAdrienne 
PrincessMewyan 
YokaiMewyan 
QueenDivini 
MalimeQueen

Her current accounts: 
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/polarprincessgracie/
https://averlicious.deviantart.com
Discord: Chubby Puppygirl#8676

Some examples of her "normal art": 


Spoiler: Ow The Edge













Spoiler: The Emoji Movie wants its porn back













Spoiler: Original the character











Some examples of her "fetish art" (Contains vore, scat, diapers, huge asses, and bellies):



Spoiler: Vore



http://archive.md/btXB4





Spoiler: Purple shit lake (Scat)













Spoiler: Chunky Ayus



https://archive.md/2eujs/bdc06d20c70c5270ed9e0d82bce2c054d0a1e41d.jpg





Spoiler: The bunny gets the pancakes



https://archive.md/3g9j9/df73cc15d4be12e08c61afbe095ceb5049de18e3.jpg





Spoiler: And to top it all off, a diaper full of shit











And to top it all of, some edgy vent stuff: 
https://averlicious.deviantart.com/art/I-Am-ANGRY-Vent-739969665 ( http://archive.md/5asBI )
https://averlicious.deviantart.com/art/Sadness-Anger-Fear-Regret-Vent-737972572 ( http://archive.md/bhWSf  )


----------



## NoFeline (Apr 12, 2018)

ZiFeRKaIa said:


> Honestly, I am surprised that this person doesn't have a thread of her own yet considering how much of a drama whore she is. Avery (Her FA: http://archive.md/Yj42p ) is a special case of "DeviantArt user gone wild" on the internet and she has made quite the name for herself as of lately. According to some people that I know like @Jigsaw, she started off on DA as a smart and kind person under the name BunnyAdrienne [Deactivated],
> 
> Avery's deactivated DA account names:
> BunnyAdrienne
> ...


I thought this person sounded familiar, checked out the FA...

Fuck sake.
I had the displeasure of meeting this person in TheNamesJunkie's server

(who himself might earn a thread someday for everything from asking underage fans for NSFW art of his fursona to begging fans to ;w; please play tf2 with me ;w;, to *refusing to remove a confirmed and admitted pedophile who attempted to doxx a 14 year old boy for ruining his furry-cred from his discord server*, as well as calling a 14 year old girl a hypocrite for calling out said pedo because she had at one point foolishly dated someone over 18. He's infantile and reeks of red flags. Anyhoo,)

She would post art of all these samey self-inserts and refuse criticism, then 5 minutes later be crying in the vent chat about it, full of bizarre and inconsolable melodrama.

AnyhooX2 here's a crosspost from the Tumblr Edition, which is especially fitting because this person is also a member of TheNamesJunkie's discord server, and if I'm not mistaken is still a moderator there.



Spoiler: Ponytuber



The person claimed to be a transman and would constantly brag about how they got their hormones and talk about how gay they were, and come around winter time they were suddenly having housing issues.
They started a GoFundMe page asking for a minimum of 3000 US Dollars to find a new apartment, telling this tale that after numerous occasions of noncompliance, they were given an ultimatum by their landlord that they had to have their disgusting apartment cleaned in three days time or they would be evicted.
They claimed that they were far too depressed to clean and that they were therefore being _falsely evicted_ and _discriminated against for having a mental illness_.


> "She basically made me feel bad for having a mental illness??"



They also used an image of a very sad looking pit bull for the banner of their GoFundMe, claiming that the dog was their Emotional Support Animal and guilt tripping people saying they if he did not get an apartment by such-and-such date that poor puppy would be cold and homeless.
Despite their supposed worry for him they were not trying very hard to find a new, affordable place.


> "I love how I'm belittled for wanting to spend time with my fans and friends before becoming potentially homeless."



When they were called out for their behavior they were nothing but condescending and presumptuous towards everyone and had an army of white nights to come in and defend them saying that depression was a perfectly valid reason to break your lease, that people were just "assuming" things that were directly stated in the GoFundMe campaign description, and that the eviction was totes def bogus.

A direct quote:


> "Oh my god I have PTSD that's linked to my anxiety and depression disorders that make me feel like killing myself :3"


After that they seem to have realized that their current description wasn't fooling anybody (they had gathered a total of 40USD) lowered the target goal to 600USD,


> "My full goal *may* have been high but 600 is the *minimum goal*. PLEASE share and/or donate!"


and changed it to remove all admission of breaking the terms of their lease, spinning a new tale totally unrelated to the first, that they were only being given a third of the time legally required be given to move out, that the law in their state gave thrice the amount of time to tenants of landlords who owed over a certain number of properties. This was entirely left out of their original story.

Regardless they had a place to stay the whole time anyways and pup was never cold for a minute, and despite only reaching $70 in donations, they still found a place no problem.

Later on an infamous troll in the community dug up their old deviantart account and found creepy fujoshi photos of them still as a girl, dressed up in a shitty *L*-looking closet cosplay humping a body pillow of some generic bishie anime boy (probably from Free!.)
They were an incredibly ugly girl and post-T looked like bootleg Michael Cera, but had a very attractive and beardly brother, so I can only assume she thought if only she was a boy she could be hot too.
Tragic.


*edit: fixed the broken quotes


----------



## Feline Darkmage (Apr 13, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Well it could be worse, he could have a telegram full of diaper shitting autism.



He probably shits his diaper every time someone says Undertale.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 13, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> He probably shits his diaper every time someone says Undertale.


The bully is about to get real.


----------



## Woyzeck (Apr 13, 2018)

I know a guy tangentially who’s a pretty cringey furry. Recently he’s started posting his god-awful poetry and “art” onto a DeviantArt account. It is truly exceptional.

Here’s a picture he drew of himself as a Snow-Monkey with Pikachu on a Toyota (he’s obsessed with them)



And the accompanying description



I think it’s important to note at this point that this “person in question” is another male,  but as far as I know is not homosexual and knows nothing about all this. Oh and the monkey wears wellington boots because he has a rubber/mud fetish.

This is the poem in question



In case you’re wondering his real name is James Marshall and this is what he looks like



And this is his Twitter: https://mobile.twitter.com/JDMSnowMonkey

Which is pretty great, not really because of anything he says (except the stuff about coming out as asexual which is pathetic) but more because of the people he interacts with. Some of whom have pretty deep rabbit holes.

Another thing I’ve saved till the end (because I cannot actually verify it, I only heard it from a second-hand source). Is that he enjoys hiking so much because it allows him to voyeuristically sexualise his fellow male hikers whenever they get muddy. And also do generally creepy furry shit (like run around barking et cetera).


----------



## Cumunism (Apr 15, 2018)

I know of a particularly exceptional individual who is known in furry corners of facebook and in the local furry community as Kuromi Akimura. 
Her art is cringy as fuck and she's basically a drama whore, if not a whore in general.





The stuff she's done can be traced like for ages, so here's a facebook masterpost on some of her bullshit: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=940957076067112&id=100004584848328&fs=0

I'm a noob who has no idea how to archive facebook posts so I'll mention and archive the highlights

So, she identifies as "non binary" despite having no dysphoria or even a desire to dress in an androgynous way. This is because she pretends to be LGBT for that sweet sweet tumblr cred. Now being a tumblr cuck is one thing, but she's a massive fucking hypocrite. She goes on and on about how good of a person she is and yet decides to purposely deadname and misgender trans people when they trigger her.
(https://archive.org/details/Screenshot201802021614561)

She does this sort of thing often, and hates sluts and fatties cause her current boyfriend dated a fat slut in the past. I guess she's insecure.

Speaking of her love life, she's an absolute thot who only exists for the cock. Her ex boyfriend was a creepy 30 year old pedophile who waited until she became legal and got some of that fresh meat, and after he was done with her he dumped her, causing her to fall into a downward spiral of constantly hitting on her male friends the second she found out their dicks were at least 7 inches, even if they weren't interested at all. 

She loves dicks so much that she made her fursona a hermaphrodite. At first I thought it was just a manifestation of her dysphoria, but she makes no effort to be considered not a girl so that's clearly not the case. No, she just has a massive case of penis envy.
And on the topic of her fursona, just look at this chimera abomination. It's half fox half owl half dragon and 100% autistic.





And of course, the creme de la creme, her art is fucking CWC tier. Uncanny valley abominations with anime eyes and a preschool level grasp on anatomy


----------



## Scampish (Apr 20, 2018)

I got plenty of stories, but I'll just show y'all some screen shots from amino of some random guy who PMed me. This is a nice slice of the kind of people you'll meet on furry amino. Good to stay, for the shitshows. Hell, I was even trying to be nice with this sperge, because one of my mates made a comment about him in the main chat we were in, when he joined it. Something about false reportings 'n shit, but I just couldn't help myself when he dropped the 'ass baby' bomb, on me.



 

 

 

 

I have many more autistic stories. Granted, most without screenshots. Continue?


----------



## Hideous K (May 6, 2018)

I think I found the most horrifying individual, He identify himself as a zoophile
His furaffinity account 


Spoiler: and his xtube info


----------



## Dahmer (May 6, 2018)

LonnieRohn said:


> He identify himself as a zoophile


What else? 

There are a lot of people who identify as zoophiles in the furry fandom (they can be figured out if they have ζ in their profiles, they use it to identify each other). Generally lolcows need to be a little more interesting than "I wanna fuck a horse". Zoophilia isn't just fandom related, and animal fucking is still allowed in some states so it's not even wholesale illegal. 

Not to defend dogfucking, but this is just fairly uninteresting.


----------



## Hideous K (May 6, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> What else?
> 
> Not to defend dogfucking, but this is just fairly uninteresting.



Well, he does this


Spoiler



don't say i didn't warn you


----------



## Dahmer (May 6, 2018)

LonnieRohn said:


> Well, he does this
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Oh.

Now that's a thing.




Gretch said:


> http://www.furaffinity.net/user/fr0stbit3/
> 
> While there's no obvious signs of his drama and I failed to cap any of it. Recently this guy came back from rage quitting the fandom after saying some racist shit and pissing off everyone. As soon as he came back he started begging for money from people who had commissioned him, except he never finished their art and specifically started shit with someone who had paid him.
> 
> ...



Fr0stbit3/Wyldfire has an entire Tumblr tag dedicated to him and chimpouts constantly at the Tumblr page on anonymous. 

http://fuckingfurries.tumblr.com/tagged/wyldfire7 Enjoy my dude.


----------



## Patamong (May 6, 2018)

I'm honestly kind of surprised that dreamcastzx1 (also known as Dream350 or just Dream) doesn't have a thread here already. I guess it's because of the lack of dox and proper social media presence, but personally I've found him a massively entertaining cow so I'm posting about him here to let you know how much of a sperg he is.

First of all, he draws Sonic porn. That alone should tell you how autistic he is, but that's just the tip of the iceberg.

He draws porn of characters like Cream the Rabbit, who is canonically 6 years old, and doesn't even bother aging her up or anything. Pretty fucked up but okay, lots of Sonic artists do that so there's nothing to separate him from the rest, right?

His art skills are _terrible_. Like honestly, everything he draws is hideous. He gives males (especially Sonic, this will play an important part later) massive dongs, he can only draw the same smug expression on every male character except Tails (also important), and the coloring... Oh man, the coloring. He uses this horrendous gradient style shading technique and blends it in so badly that it looks completely unnatural, like the characters have a five o'clock shadow at all times. He's even ruining other people's artwork by using his shitty shading "skills" on them and claims that they're collaborations.



Spoiler: Some examples of his hideous artwork (WARNING: Very islamic!)
















Spoiler: This image needs a separate spoiler, because it might just be the most autistic picture ever uploaded to the internet







You may have noticed a common theme with a lot of these images. This brings me to my favorite aspect about Dream, why I think he's such a cow and what separates him from the other sonictards: His autistic hatred of Tails.

Yes, for some reason Dream is _obsessed _with cucking and humiliating Miles Prower at every possible opportunity. He claims that the reason is because he hates the fact that Tails is so popular in the Sonic fandom, but I'm fairly certain there's more than that.

At first, I thought this Tails-cucking and giving Sonic a massive dick was just an elaborate troll on his part to piss off other furries, but no. On his inkbunny profile, he has made a list of stuff he will never draw, and there are some bullet points that are particularly interesting:




Yes. This man is such a massive Sonic tard that he gets actually mad over Tails, an eight-year-old cartoon fox, getting more imaginary cartoon pussy than Sonic, so he has made it his holy mission to right this wrong by drawing as much art of Sonic fucking other girls with his big dick while Tails is getting cucked in the background as possible. And he has reserved Sally and Amy for Sonic only and no other cartoon hedgehog shall ever touch them! Also incest, because of course there's incest.

I don't know if he somehow sees himself as Sonic and is thus jealous of Tails, or if he wants to be Tails himself and he has a weird masochism fetish or something, but his butthurt over Tails is a massive source of entertainment.

At first, most people didn't mind his cuckery art because the furry fandom is full of degenerates. But then he started drawing practically nothing but Sonic cucking Tails with other girls and did it in such a way that very clearly came from a very hateful, jealous and bitter place. It got to the point where people on e621 actually started calling him out on it and made images where Tails was cucking Sonic solely to spite him, and he got butthurt. Yes, Dream is such a massive degenerate that even other degenerates hate him to the point where they want to fuck with him.

And yes, he has a Patreon, and is somehow making almost $500 a month with his shitty cuckery art. I'd be surprised, but then again Spoony makes more money than Dream by basically doing nothing so eh, what you gonna do.


Honestly, I think Dream could be threadworthy if he had an active social media account on Twitter or Facebook or something. He does have a Skype account so there could be something there, but I very much doubt it. As it is, he still holds a special place in my heart as a 20-something year old man who is autistically jealous of an 8-year-old orange cartoon fox with two tails.

Inkbunny: https://inkbunny.net/dreamcastzx1
DeviantArt: https://dream350.deviantart.com
FurAffinity (suspended, presumably for being a sperg): https://www.furaffinity.net/user/Dreamcastzx3
SoFurry: https://dreamcastzx1.sofurry.com/
Patreon: https://www.patreon.com/Dreamcastzx1


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 6, 2018)

Patamong said:


> I'm honestly kind of surprised that dreamcastzx1 (also known as Dream350 or just Dream) doesn't have a thread here already. I guess it's because of the lack of dox and proper social media presence, but personally I've found him a massively entertaining cow so I'm posting about him here to let you know how much of a sperg he is.
> 
> First of all, he draws Sonic porn. That alone should tell you how autistic he is, but that's just the tip of the iceberg.
> 
> ...


At first I was thinking "so he draws sonic porn, how is he different than the others."

But the tails hatred rekindled an old memory, an remembrance of when I first found this dude, and the absolute tard rage he had for tails, of all things to be upset about these days. To be frank if there were archives of him sperging about it it would be funny as hell of a thread.


----------



## Patamong (May 6, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> To be frank if there were archives of him sperging about it it would be funny as hell of a thread.


I went to check some of his pieces on e621 because I had a particular memory of people calling him out and him sperging in retaliation there, and holy shit the pure distilled autism in the comment sections is fantastic. Not just from Dream, but people hating and defending his artwork as well.

I've compiled some particular highlights, the links and images are NSFW but scroll down to the comments, toggle on comments below threshold and enjoy:


Spoiler: furfaggotry and autism



https://archive.md/JqGv4
https://archive.md/jVPUl
https://archive.md/GSn9B
https://archive.md/T8geg
https://archive.md/r6SJa



I think my favorite part is Dream trying to act all calm and cool like "lol I'm just doing this to mess with people who hate it" when it's obvious that he gets buttmad over Tails getting more pussy than Sonic.

Actually no, my favorite part is this:


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 9, 2018)

Patamong said:


>



The @lolwut pear speaks the truth.


----------



## AlephOne2Many (May 15, 2018)

Dahmer said:


> http://fuckingfurries.tumblr.com/tagged/wyldfire7 Enjoy my dude.



Of course, he likes to  the dead before resorting to threats of suicide himself. Of course he does.


----------



## Rampage1986 (May 16, 2018)

Nixwerld
Real Name: Nicholas Matthew
Age:23
Birthday december 16
http://archive.md/GsvHg
http://archive.md/KVSOo
https://web.archive.org/web/20171024165338/http://www.furaffinity.net:80/journals/nixwerld/
https://archive.md/nC4yA
https://archive.md/fz3Ie
https://archive.md/bPNqA
http://archive.md/Uexvl

Found a tracer artist.

He traces art from the don bluth movies or other stuff. He traces so many arts and make cringe one.

http://archive.md/QXzoJ

http://archive.md/lOcRy

http://archive.md/QXzoJ

http://archive.md/lOcRy

His waifu
http://archive.md/TAQpj

His racism and stupid stuff
For those want to make a threads about nixwerld. He post more journal and admits he trace it.
http://archive.md/Hp80U

His trace art
http://archive.md/Wj8eY



Arts made from others
http://archive.md/Q3ifj
https://archive.md/dZQuz
http://archive.md/AcsNu
https://archive.md/D4nLU
https://archive.md/fCcaS/faecf5a66302ed0deee8ad74e8cdd5f3a2783e85
https://archive.md/jMQdE/2d936a4e08012cb9ca9eb5306089b63e4a5a15ff

Eccentric stuff
http://archive.md/BUiX6
http://archive.md/Hp80U


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 16, 2018)

Rampage1986 said:


> Nixwerld
> Real Name: Nicholas Matthew
> Age:23
> Birthday december 16
> ...


Dude why the fuck would you dox a furfag over tracing?

EDIT: Hahaha, fuck, it's so much more than tracing.


----------



## Feline Darkmage (May 20, 2018)

Hey friend, @Rampage1986, you kind of seem like someone with a grudge.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 20, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Hey friend, @Rampage1986, you kind of seem like someone with a grudge.


Yea, bt looking past the tracing aspect, holy shit the autism.


----------



## Rampage1986 (May 20, 2018)

Feline Darkmage said:


> Hey friend, @Rampage1986, you kind of seem like someone with a grudge.


More like roasting furry fandoms. Don't have a grudge. Grudges are lame. Roasting is more humor in funny dark ways.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 20, 2018)

e621. (archive)

Amazon profile. (archive)



Spoiler: From his favorites (NSFL)


----------



## Male (May 20, 2018)

BadaBadaBoom said:


> Boy oh boy for not holding a grudge you sure do seem to hate this Nix guy. Your posts and writing style also are indicative of a certain other furry dunce with a major hateboner for Nixwerld.
> 
> Here, let me show you him:
> 
> ...


Ok but we need to address this


Spoiler: NSFW








*What a good drawing son, I'm going to hang this on the fridge, and then I'm going to hang myself"


----------



## Mafoxy[マフォクシー] (May 21, 2018)

I know a certain someone named Duskstrike.
http://theoneandonlyduskstrike.tumblr.com/ - Main Blog
https://theoneandonlyduskstrikerp.tumblr.com/ - RP Blog
http://askduskumbreon.tumblr.com/ - Ask Blog
http://askhealersylveon.tumblr.com/ - Second Ask Blog
https://gamerman14.deviantart.com/ - DeviantArt
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/duskstrike/ - FurAffinity
https://steamcommunity.com/id/duskstrike/ - Steam

He's not a good drawer.


----------



## Golden Compass (May 21, 2018)

General Delphox said:


> I know a certain someone named Duskstrike.





General Delphox said:


> He's not a good drawer.


 Is that it? Because 'not a good drawer' describes quite a few people. Don't just drop un-archived links to a few social media pages without any context or something to pique interest. We aren't your personal army.


----------



## Power Armor (May 21, 2018)

Patamong said:


> Yes. This man is such a massive Sonic tard that he gets actually mad over Tails, an eight-year-old cartoon fox, getting more imaginary cartoon pussy than Sonic, so he has made it his holy mission to right this wrong by drawing as much art of Sonic fucking other girls with his big dick while Tails is getting cucked in the background as possible. And he has reserved Sally and Amy for Sonic only and no other cartoon hedgehog shall ever touch them!


to be fair, he is being the change he wants to see in the world

there's a good number of dead IPs out there that you could singlehandedly renew interest in by commissioning SHITTONS of porn of it.



Patamong said:


> At first, most people didn't mind his cuckery art because the furry fandom is full of degenerates. But then he started drawing practically nothing but Sonic cucking Tails with other girls and did it in such a way that very clearly came from a very hateful, jealous and bitter place. It got to the point where people on e621 actually started calling him out on it and made images where Tails was cucking Sonic solely to spite him, and he got butthurt.


----------



## Oni_boltie (May 23, 2018)

https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/teaparties/

Wanted to post to this thread and tell a story my friend told me about a month back so its recent.  I'll try to remember all the details they told me. 

My friend is a furry (I'll call them pea) but hates the fandom and a lot of people in it and they're chill, its only a really small subsection of their life, they're trying to ween out of it as well but they get a lot of money through commissions.

Pea had participated in a closed species (their first mistake) from a money whore named rissy. The species were essentially from what they described: vintage rubber face characters with lockets on their stomach which my friend was all in for because they love vintage things and collect a lot of rubber face items. Pea had about four of them, the most expensive being 70$ and their friend (ill call them nut) had 3.

Pea was in the telegram chat for those abominations. Esentially the whole chat was basically grown ass women obsessing over these characters, some had more than 20, one had over 100 of the fuckers from what I heard and the bitch didn't even use any of them. It was wild hearing my friend tell me this over a call. Pea said how most of the people didn't talk to you unless you had a certain amount of the fuckers and if you had artwork or the money to get shit from Rissy. All of the bitches were pretentious assholes who were white knights and just sucked on the nipple of rissy. 

Most of them were the typical cutesy Lolita bitches who were uwu so kawaii. If you didn't have your character cutesy and Lolita you were basically shunned. 

There are so many rules and regulations to this species it is autistic. 

Rissy, the Creator, plays favorites and essentially only liked the :autism:  who gave her money and paid 300+ for the fuckers. (No joke, some autistic bitch literally paid 300$ for one of these fuckers, and its not even worth it). Browsing her FA and her species it seems she just created one base and recolors it, resulting in carbon copies. Each box of those fuckers costs 25$ for one. She's getting rich off this shit. 

Pea and nut had enough with the species and how much it was a pain to even be a part of the autistic mess. So Pea sent nuts grievences in the general chat since nut wasn't part of the telegram, and pea got shit on basically the bitches called them a horrible person and unessential. Rissy of course was silent through out the whole thing. Then when they deleted the post the fuckers moved to another chat they were in and started shaming and making fun of them, so pea had enough and sold all of the fuckers they had. One girl pitching a fit because pea was selling one that was traded.

Best part was they showed me a screenshot of an apology they wrote to rissy and basically Rissy said they're blacklisted from the species and can't participate in anything anymore, but they can still buy her merch. 

Happy ending, Pea got their 150$ back from all the shit they bought and they're happy with being blacklisted. 

Pea is a fucking idiot, but they're cool. 

Tl;Dr : a furry named rissy is money hungry and my friend got effected by it.


----------



## The Great Citracett (May 25, 2018)

Just found this guy(?)



He's apparently a rat furry. An obese troon rat furry. He ticks a lot of the SJW boxes too. Virtue signaler, self hating white, fan of Assigned Male, and he's a "witxh" whatever that means.









It's all just so awful:
https://facebook.com/therattiewitxh
https://twitter.com/therattiewitxh
https://www.instagram.com/therattiewitxh.art/
And the DA with awful, awful, MSPaint troon furry nudes:
https://therattiewitxh.deviantart.com


Spoiler: AWFUL











And if you'd like to buy your very own, well you're in luck, he does commissions!
https://www.facebook.com/therattiewitxhcommissions


----------



## Rampage1986 (May 27, 2018)

Man, he such an idiot.  He brings drama and whiny. 
http://archive.md/uRK5u
http://archive.md/Qeyen
https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...ie_SM64.png/revision/latest?cb=20170305203241
https://i.ytimg.com/vi/yxglIv34L5I/hqdefault.jpg
http://archive.md/hOIRu
https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...csIntro.png/revision/latest?cb=20110725025845
http://archive.md/TNJ8r
http://archive.md/r92y8


----------



## Patamong (May 27, 2018)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> e621. (archive)
> 
> Amazon profile. (archive)
> 
> ...


Unrelated, but what is it about Digimon that seems to just attract degenerates? Between this and all the other fetish porn like female circumcision, shitty MS Paint diaperfurs or scat, Nick Bate and Renamon's fanbase as a whole, I'm beginning to question some of my life choices.

I know there are monsters like Angewomon, LadyDevimon and Rosemon. And the mons shit and piss quite often on screen. And Xros Wars introduced the concept of digimon mating. And Zero Two had that episode where Kari was almost raped by Scubamon, and- Nevermind, I think I get it now.


----------



## Rampage1986 (May 31, 2018)

http://archive.md/S1Qf7
http://archive.md/B2w0F
http://archive.md/z5GMU
His nerdy fantasy stories.


----------



## Yutyrannus (May 31, 2018)

TheGreatCitracett said:


> And the DA with awful, awful, MSPaint troon furry nudes:
> https://therattiewitxh.deviantart.com
> 
> 
> ...



Never in my life have I seen _more_ obviously traced artwork.


----------



## CIA Nigger (May 31, 2018)

Patamong said:


> Unrelated, but what is it about Digimon that seems to just attract degenerates? Between this and all the other fetish porn like female circumcision, shitty MS Paint diaperfurs or scat, Nick Bate and Renamon's fanbase as a whole, I'm beginning to question some of my life choices.
> 
> I know there are monsters like Angewomon, LadyDevimon and Rosemon. And the mons shit and piss quite often on screen. And Xros Wars introduced the concept of digimon mating. And Zero Two had that episode where Kari was almost raped by Scubamon, and- Nevermind, I think I get it now.


I'd argue it's for the same reason a lot of things kids (and autists) cling to have appeal: It's extremely easy to insert yourself into the universe. The very loose premise of pretty much every Digimon related piece of media is that there's an alternate world that's "digital" and linked to computers and the internet, it's called the Digital World, and Digimon live there. Most Digimon media involves humans going to the Digital World somehow, or in some cases even living in the Digital World, and partnering up with their friends and some Digimon to help stop whatever evil is trying to ruin said world.

It's a premise that lures in more weirdos than just furries, just look at Digiclipse and all the other autists who desperately wished Digimon were real. They want to "escape" to another world where they actually have friends.


----------



## Rampage1986 (Jun 1, 2018)

Man child personal life revealed 
http://archive.md/4hrr8


----------



## billydero (Jun 2, 2018)

CIA Nigger said:


> I'd argue it's for the same reason a lot of things kids (and autists) cling to have appeal: It's extremely easy to insert yourself into the universe. The very loose premise of pretty much every Digimon related piece of media is that there's an alternate world that's "digital" and linked to computers and the internet, it's called the Digital World, and Digimon live there. Most Digimon media involves humans going to the Digital World somehow, or in some cases even living in the Digital World, and partnering up with their friends and some Digimon to help stop whatever evil is trying to ruin said world.
> 
> It's a premise that lures in more weirdos than just furries, just look at Digiclipse and all the other autists who desperately wished Digimon were real. They want to "escape" to another world where they actually have friends.



Or like most furries, escape to a world where they are successful, and not completely lost and ineffectual as they are in real life.


----------



## DireCorby (Jun 3, 2018)

Rampage1986 said:


> Man child personal life revealed
> http://archive.md/4hrr8


I've visited less screwed up people in mental facilities. I'm torn between saying these people need help and these people need a beating.


----------



## Bluey (Jun 3, 2018)

DireCorby said:


> I've visited less screwed up people in mental facilities. I'm torn between saying these people need help and these people need a beating.




I seen that guy around dA a couple times. He spergs allot about his Bat OC or pointless stuff from PBS.


----------



## toothpick (Jun 5, 2018)

Rampage1986 said:


> Man child personal life revealed
> http://archive.md/4hrr8



gotta love how he specifically names the retro nostalgic aesthetics of the time period more than what he really did or felt. doesn't sound like a made-up "born in the wrong time" fantasy at all.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (Jun 10, 2018)

DireCorby said:


> I've visited less screwed up people in mental facilities. I'm torn between saying these people need help and these people need a beating.




Split the difference: they need a helpful beating.


----------



## cunt bucket (Jun 10, 2018)

Oni_boltie said:


> https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/teaparties/
> 
> Wanted to post to this thread and tell a story my friend told me about a month back so its recent.  I'll try to remember all the details they told me.
> 
> ...


oh god, closed species are the worst


----------



## toothpick (Jun 11, 2018)

cunt bucket said:


> oh god, closed species are the worst



that reminds me, do we have an "adoptables/closed species/OC culture" thread? I'm only on the fringes of it and don't have time to maintain one, but man, I dunno about anyone else I'd eat that thread up. that shit is pure autism.


----------



## cunt bucket (Jun 11, 2018)

toothpick said:


> that reminds me, do we have an "adoptables/closed species/OC culture" thread? I'm only on the fringes of it and don't have time to maintain one, but man, I dunno about anyone else I'd eat that thread up. that shit is pure autism.


Hmm, probably not. I'd volunteer to make it but I suck at this kind of thing. One of the things I really hate about the adoptable community is how people seem to think it's okay to "revoke" characters that others have already bought or traded for. Like, dude, you gave up rights on the thing once it went to someone else, it's such a scummy thing to do.


----------



## UnfortunateInsect (Jun 12, 2018)

toothpick said:


> that reminds me, do we have an "adoptables/closed species/OC culture" thread? I'm only on the fringes of it and don't have time to maintain one, but man, I dunno about anyone else I'd eat that thread up. that shit is pure autism.


I've heard briefly of it and found it incredibly bizarre. I also love submerging myself into autism and seeing what I can dig up. Gimme a few weeks and I'll see what I can muster.


----------



## FaggotMao (Jul 2, 2018)

I suppose its time for me to post on a lolcow that I've personally met, and regretted to meet afterwards.

Meet Tendo Brentley, or Aaron Brentley, They have a problem keeping their shit together and have an ego that can be the size of a Wal-Mart.

They go by other names like Tendo and OneFatPokemon on FurAffinity.

First off, Lets look at what he is, He is a 28 year-old British male that has the sona of a Black Charizard in a furcoat. He fancies inflation, weight gain, and snuggle buddying as fetishes and he will commission them whenever he pleased, because he can't draw for a damn and he probably never will draw even if his life depended on it. Even then; The art he got was still not good subject wise.



Spoiler: Examples of what he commissions; Dear god.




















The thing that places him on the lolcow scale, is that he can't control himself and his ego on the internet.

No matter how much you try to help him, or try to give advice; He will very firmly decline it; Saying that he only accepts it from friends he trusts:




When he says that he's a "good guy in heart" he really doesn't mean it. He could throw you out of the friends list and not give a shit on what happens to you. He's that dense. Even more, He will always think that he deserves an apology, or that people should give him a "second chance" and when he means that; Tendo tries to force himself on them. Whether it be making an alt account to note them, or using a Guest account to contact them. Here's an example with a Free Sketch Friday that an artist was doing on Picarto and FA; It was the last one they did, and for good reasons, because Tendo noted them this:



Spoiler: Its pretty interesting



"So next week is your last ever Free Sketch Friday stream I see? Looks like I'm gonna be making one last appearence then so everything can come full circle. Yes I was ShinyCharizard that one time last month but that was my first actual apperance in your stream for a year and a half.

 I will say this...stop banning me so much and finally drop this pointless grudge you have on me. I don't care what crap you, [Redacted Name] or anyone else says about me, I am NOT a bad person at all and I do actually care and support my good friends a lot. I haven't caused intentional drama you never ever give me a chance for one second, all because of the whole [Redacted Name #2] situlation that lead to you betraying me.

I would much rather we talk things over on a IM before next friday comes than keep playing this stupid game [artist name]. Its been 2 fucking years already, a lot has changed since then. Also there is NO another life and there never will be, so stop using that as a excuse to get rid of me. Just talk to me on Telegram or Discord so we can settle this once and for all rather than keep this going for all eternity, I want to go back to the old days of enjoying each other's big fatty company instead of being at our throats forever. This will truely be the very last chance I'm giving you to redeem all of this [artist name], just like I will do too. Please actually think about it instead of blowing me off straight away as you tend to do. I'm still coming to the final FSF stream next week either way, but much prefer as friends again."



Of course, Shit happened that day of the last Free Sketch Friday, and it caused an uproar; Unfortunately I don't have the logs of the Picarto chat, so you have to take my word for it.

This isn't the only thing that Tendo is guilty of, He tried to request a FULL refund on artwork that took 4 hours for the sketch, and declining the artist's more than half-refund offer to firmly go with his own:




It didn't stop there. When Tendo had a problem with another person, He tried to contact them via block evasion.  Thing is though, He chose the wrong person to block evade. As the victim of this was a friend of the infamous Dragoneer. The Head Admin of FurAffinity. Of course, This ended with a big fat exclamation point next to his name. He got suspended for a month for block evading (when oddly, he didn't get suspended the other times)

When he was unsuspended he does a "sneaky" callout journal which is still up for people who want to see:



https://www.furaffinity.net/journal/8738700/ (https://archive.md/N25ZV)

Shortly after this, He got a big fat permanent suspension, all because he couldn't hold back his 6-year old attitude and childishness.

However, There are shouts coming up in his shoutbox after he was suspended:







This attitude is clearly not Tendo at all, Is it? He's trying to pose as someone else, A "invisible" supporter.

Tendo could be worthy of a thread with all this shit backing him up; and when I met him within Discord, I knew I would regret it from Day 1.

FurAffinity (Archive) (This FA has been suspended for block evading)
Alt Account FA (Archive) (This Account was used for the block evasion)
Xbox Live  (Archive)
Discord: #7272


----------



## Woyzeck (Jul 2, 2018)

A follow up to a post I made in this thread a while ago about a guy called James Marshall. (https://kiwifarms.net/threads/personal-lolcows-furry-edition.32847/page-10#post-3247964) Here is his latest DivantArt post. Just as a reminder he is obsessed with a mentally disabled (but heterosexual) man who he has spent months attempting to woo. In this image he is represented by the wolf, and the sped he lusts after is reperesented by the monkey. 

 
 

And his DeviantArt link again for anyone who cares: https://www.deviantart.com/jdmsnowmonkey


----------



## Aprince (Jul 6, 2018)

Spoiler: Screenshots





 

 





There was a time ago when I was young, furry and stupid. I met this guy that you see in the screenshots. Benny Jackdaw was this 25 (27 now) year old sperg who would hog entire topics with "dem humanies are bad" and nothing else. Aside from bad fat fur art. One day, someone posted a topic that which had discussed how to save endangered species. So this kid got angry when the resident jerkasses came on and baited his dumb ass.

Then he decides to post a topic asking if humans aren't all garbage. He chimped out when the two resident jerkasses posted. It took a staff member for em to shut up. Then he just ups and leaves after a few days when that happened.

I looked up his names (he went under another name that escapes me) and well, apparently he had similar drama with two users on Deviant Art. Did I mention he was a rabid vegan? Meat is murder in his eyes and shit.

I also found this: https://forums.rpgmakerweb.com/index.php?members/benny-jackdaw.101274/

Apparently he's made some shitty fat fur RPG. Look at your own risk to see it.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Jul 8, 2018)

EDIT: As requested I provided screencaps of the journals for people.

I've gotta do this. It's driving me crazy that no one's once mentioned this person: DauxyCheeks

It seems too many people are in denial that she's basically been a total B to her followers, and anyone who crosses her, as well as boasting about her over sized ego and "skills" in her artwork.

Exhibit A

 In the  journal where she basically bitched at her followers for complaining privately (she has people who like to take info to her so she can complain about it later) about her choices to limit her files while also saying she was trying to help them? All it came off to me was "I'm trying to help you, but I'm going to be a total bitch to you in the process."

Has no one else noticed that any time things don't go her way, she always starts to complain and seek people to be all comforting to her and get on her side to feel better?

Plus. Need I remind everyone on how last year she made a comment saying that because she had 4k+ followers she's a better artist than people with less followers than her? Sadly she deleted that journal and thus I can't post the comment or else I would. Followers don't make skill and quality: hard work and damn determination does.

Also: Apparently a while back she got called out for sharing personal information on face book of a person who rubbed her the wrong way. She didn't delete it until someone else warned her/called her out that she broke state privacy and confidentiality laws and said if the person found out about it, they could go after her legally. Never seen someone delete a post so fast because they got scared of getting in trouble with the police and law.

She also posted a "trigger warning" journal without stating what the trigger was like msot people do (Trigger Warning!! -said trigger here-), and then talk about how she had a miscarriage, and said she was trying not to get pregnant. If she already has 4 kids (which I'll also go into my worries about that) and didn't want more children, she should have tried harder to not get pregnant. It seems all she mentioned she tried was pills that for her DON'T WORK! I find it interesting sh didn't mention to use of condoms, getting her tubes tied maybe or just plain having NO SEX!

Exhibit B

SHe also went on about how her periods are "deadly". I know women who have had deadly periods. They normally resulted in total removal of their uterus for their own health.

Exhibit C

Now one thing that has me really worried, is her constant near always begging for money, or the fact that once her fiance left her, she wanted to spend $1k on a fursuit. Her fiance left her. She has 4 children, and yet seems to always need money to spend on herself. Now I've seen images from her FB, and in one, I saw an obvious PS4 shock controller. PS4 retail for about $300-400 with grand new games retailing from $30-40. Then you have all the extra accessories. I myself spent nearly $1k on a setup for this gaming platform.

Now if she can afford that, why is she begging for money all the time? Or for her followers to buy her things? She wants a fursuit for her fursona, so she asks her followers to basically pay for it via donations (which isn't going too well) because her reward is image she already posted and everyone's already seen. THe only plus is .PSD file access, which just seems like a total means of being able to do art theft for those who wanna steal art. On top of that, why be so selfish and want to spend $1k on yourself because your fiance at the time dumps you instead of spending $1k on your 4 growing children who might be upset that the person they might have called "DaddY" isn't around anymore? Or for school coming up if any go to school?

Just basically in a nutshell, I'm shocked no one's talked about how much Dauxy has publically made it known she's got a piss poor attitude, large ego, shady business service (asking for payment directly to her paypal and only to say x-person paid her. How is she supposed to keep track of all those transactions and who is who?), and her self centered attitude where her priorities should be a little better. Then again, she's in her early 20's it seems, so maybe she just hasn't bothered to grow up yet and rather keep acting like a spoiled brat who's full of themselves.

Another fact: I won't be surprised if one of Dauxy's white knights or partners in crime finds this, shows her, and she posts a journal on her FA complaining about it later, like she always seems to like to do.

So yeah. Dauxy. Get your shit together. You think you're all that, but you're not.

EDIT: Looked through my memory from watching her from afar and her actions, and I also want to add that just because someone writes a beware about you on any site, doesn't mean you have to do the same and fill it full of lies. If someone wrote a beware, there's probably a damn good reason for it.

On top of that, back to the more followers thing and attacking anyone who crossed her. I have seen her actions in doing this put new starting artists out of business, out of wanting to draw, or just flat out run away in fear because she's so methodical in telling anyone and everyone about said person with her own spice and pizazz added aka LIES to such things that her "white knights" go on a with hunt with the poor victim and basically remove them from existence.


----------



## Frogasm (Jul 8, 2018)

@KittyBlobQueen can you screencap those journals? idk if they are archivable but as it is people without FA accounts cannot see them.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Jul 8, 2018)

Frogasm said:


> @KittyBlobQueen can you screencap those journals? idk if they are archivable but as it is people without FA accounts cannot see them.



Lemme see if I can for ya. I'm still new so I'll add them once I figure it out.

Adding onto the DauxyCheeks ethic that made me confused regarding a post she made in her journal that left me like "wait.. what?"





Wait a second....









So... wait... She's a human and yet she hates humans because they're stupid so... she hates herself and is also stupid? But she's always boasting about how she's such a good artist and such like:






Honestly, all I can say is:










Can she please stop posting about her personal bodily functions. First the miscarriage and talk about her periods because she felt:





"I like to be honest and open about it."

We don't need to know about her bodily functions... Also someone suggested she get her tubes tied, and this was her response.





Way to doge the suggestion. Plus, If Dauxy had such bad "deathly heavy" periods, a miscarriage should have sent her to the hospital as it's basically the same thing happening, only on a larger scale.

DauxyCheeks lied to her followers. She had them 17 days ago vote on if she was going to keep her files limited or unlimited and decide from there. Before that she said a certain file was not going to be limited because too many people complained (doesn't surprise me because she's mainly highly wanted for her bases).





Even the results showed people wanted unlimited:





However, it seems all recent bases were left limited and she ignored her followers vote and high demand for her bases. I don't even think she even did anything even after the votes were in, as none of her following journals address it. She does however keep posting how new files are coming up, and how they're limited.





 I've seen complaints/people being sad they missed the chance because of the time difference.








She did however keep her word with the 12am midnight release with her new announcement:





But again, what about the voting she did 17 days ago? Did she just seriously not care and just wanted a ruse to see how many people she was going to be able to screw over with this limited crap? Many people said their scheduels make it hard to get one, and her response on that was actually not followed through with:





A lot of this makes no sense, and so far, her release dates have not been set in stone like she said they would be in this journal even after 20 days have passed.

All I'm really seeing is lies and unkept promises. I mean c'mon girl.


----------



## Dahmer (Jul 9, 2018)

Your post is a mile long, and most of it sounds more like you being entitled but here I go. (Keep in mind, I don't like Dauxy, find her terrible art overrated, and she's been known to trace/copy other people's work.)



KittyBlobQueen said:


> In the  journal where she basically bitched at her followers for complaining privately (she has people who like to take info to her so she can complain about it later) about her choices to limit her files while also saying she was trying to help them? All it came off to me was "I'm trying to help you, but I'm going to be a total bitch to you in the process."


She can do what she wants with her art, if she wants to limit base sales she can. I'm not sure why that's apparently a big issue for you, but if she suddenly wants to remove all her bases and make it available to only five people, she can.



> Also: Apparently a while back she got called out for sharing personal information on face book of a person who rubbed her the wrong way. She didn't delete it until someone else warned her/called her out that she broke state privacy and confidentiality laws and said if the person found out about it, they could go after her legally. Never seen someone delete a post so fast because they got scared of getting in trouble with the police and law.


Lol if that was even true, do you think KiwiFarms would still be up? Doxing people is a hobby here.



> She also posted a "trigger warning" journal without stating what the trigger was like msot people do (Trigger Warning!! -said trigger here-), and then talk about how she had a miscarriage, and said she was trying not to get pregnant.


Anyone who legitimately needs a trigger warning is a retard.



> I find it interesting sh didn't mention to use of condoms, getting her tubes tied maybe or just plain having NO SEX!


Tubal ligations are incredibly expensive, invasive, and require bedrest. If she has young children already, a tubal ligation would be a last ditch effort. Why would someone list off all their contraceptive use, and why do you think abstinence is feasible for an adult with a healthy sex drive?



> SHe also went on about how her periods are "deadly". I know women who have had deadly periods. They normally resulted in total removal of their uterus for their own health.
> 
> Exhibit C


How bad is your autism? She wasn't being literal, most women describe their periods in some metaphorical language as being awful/deathly/monsoon levels. It doesn't mean it's literal.



> Now if she can afford that, why is she begging for money all the time? Or for her followers to buy her things? She wants a fursuit for her fursona, so she asks her followers to basically pay for it via donations (which isn't going too well)


If people are stupid enough to donate, that's their problem.



> THe only plus is .PSD file access, which just seems like a total means of being able to do art theft for those who wanna steal art.


That's not unique to her. A lot of artists offer their work files as rewards through Patreon. Slugbox, notably.



> I saw an obvious PS4 shock controller. PS4 retail for about $300-400 with grand new games retailing from $30-40. Then you have all the extra accessories. I myself spent nearly $1k on a setup for this gaming platform


So you're bad with money, that means everyone is bad with money? You don't know how long she has had it, the PS4 has been out for years now. Nowadays you can buy one for $250, and buy used games for $10-30 each.



> (asking for payment directly to her paypal and only to say x-person paid her. How is she supposed to keep track of all those transactions and who is who?)


I can't tell what you're saying here. Are you saying she shouldn't have people send her payments to her PayPal like every other artist does? And if she tells people to note who's paying her when they send payment, doesn't that mean she is keeping track of transactions?


Most of this sounds like petty whining because you're not happy about someone being supported and removing their base things.


Edit: For the love of god, stop multiposting and learn to use spoiler tags.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Jul 9, 2018)

Edited because apparently not lowcow worthy enough =w = Need to find something more worthy


----------



## Frogasm (Jul 10, 2018)

I gotta side with Dahmer, I don't see anything lolcow worthy here.



KittyBlobQueen said:


> Not sure if it's shady or just poor management material if an artist doesn't bother updating their queue months after finishing a piece that's listed as not complete still. What's the point of having a public queue if you're not gonna keep it up to date?


This is just nitpicking. Maybe if the person was stealing money or drawing something heinous it would be worth bringing up but when it's just an average dumb artist it's just whatever


----------



## drunk "Jedi master" (Jul 15, 2018)

Welp since Eggplant on KFs discord is a faggot who won't post his own personal lolcow I will

I present to you Invert_Tails AKA InvertedTales, InvertTails, Invert Tails Prower, Miles0Tails0Prower real name Kurt Nabor

Invert Tails was a steam "friend" to Eggplant or so Eggplant says they played Gmod together in 2014 ish and removed them after this :autism: dripping Steam review was made for this game.

I started on his steam quickly finding the read more info button gives you what is in the spoiler bellow and here are his past usernames.



Spoiler: Text version of the more info button









 I DO NOT ACCEPT TRADES OR FRIEND REQUESTS FROM PLAIN STRANGERS. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I am willing to trade to honorable and fair friends
<3 Thank you.

Welcome to the page where a Blue and Black two tailed electric fox is displayed at your leisure sitting around on Steam probably playing a few games or so and looking for anyone to play with me. Probably any game that is or is related to FPS or Shooters in general as well as RPGs and MMOs. So yeah, thanks for stopping by, visit my Website, YouTube Channel, or DeviantART page below!

I love making friends and I prefer not to make enemies. If you want feel free to PM me before adding me.

I do not accept annonymous or very random trades, please have the courtesy to PM me first.

I obviously also  like love Tails :3

These words desscribe me the best they can:
·Spontaneous
·Fluffy
·Cuddly
·Close
·Innovative
·Random



╔═╦╗╔╦═╦═╦╗╔╗ Put This On
║═╣║║║╔╣╔╣╚╝║ Your Steam page if
║╔╣╚╝║║║║╚╗╔╝ You Are Or
╚╝╚══╩╝╚╝-.╚╝ Support Furries! ♥

Invert's Website [ilfmc.no-ip.org]
Miles0Tails0Prower on YouTube!
My Artistic Abilities [inverttails.deviantart.com]



the web page listed on both his deviantart and steam are offline youtube has a email contact itcmobile01@wavecable.com and youtube lead me to twitter, Tumblr, Facebook Pictures, Twitch which he is active on but boring, DevantArt, and a DA group the common things for :deviant: people then I hit found there FurAffinity that you need a account to see so snapshots at the bottom of the post that leads to inkbunny which is also locked down like FurAffinity he follows this account among others Inkbunny is a mother load leading to a F-list if its gone snapshots / uploads  at the bottom that has some art work with his OC with 2 of them being :deviant: and lastly weasyl which seems to have _nearly_ no content of interest


Spoiler: other then someone coloring his oc deviant as ever






Spoiler: Nope out now while you can



fine here and a snapshot   with a green dick when the OC has blue fur 





PSN, Skype Invert_Tails, Second Life InvertTails and Xbox gamertag he also has a discord which is just lovely since you can't see anything on it until they give you a role they also have a 18+ role on the discord server example  I don't know what sort of :deviant: shit the fur fags that populate his discord server post in a 18+ channel but I really don't want to either.


Spoiler: Unconfirmed



github
ToyPics using the same name with the same age of 24 as many of his accounts also gone 3 days without logging in and has viewed 1221 videos over 1876 days aka 5 years 





Spoiler: Deviantart shit archived in case of account deletion



https://archive.fo/LOCUK
https://archive.fo/Bn0NO
https://archive.fo/koHym
https://archive.fo/DL3Ty
https://archive.fo/F96Zi





Spoiler: Furaffinity/InkBunny/locked accounts snaps islamic content might be visible



FA  inkbunny  fav page  Weasyl 





Spoiler: F-List snaps just in case he deletes them deviant content and all



the long list his gallery here the first "lovely" picture :deviant:



Thank you to Eggplant for informing the discord server about this one (even if he is a faggot who won't post this info him self) and give her the D for the help in info gathering.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 19, 2018)

drunk "Jedi master" said:


> Thank you to Eggplant for informing the discord server about this one (even if he is a faggot who won't post this info him self) and give her the D for the help in info gathering.


Oh that's the dude he was talking about last night. Fucking hell @Eggplant you could've at least put it on here. It WAS funny enough.


----------



## Pogo Stick (Jul 24, 2018)

Edit: The format's kinda screwed even after I'd cleaned it up, sorry lmao

This guy...This guy..
Not very well known in the fandom based on what I know. Most info is from a third-party.
Not as much of a cow as he is gross.
Not someone widely know either. In matter of fact, consider yourself lucky if you've never come in contact with this clown.

Introducing, Pinkie Loose/Redacted Pie.
I really don't know where to start with this weirdo. He's like a stoner with his “deep thoughts” which in reality, or to normal people at least, are just retarded and gross.



Spoiler: Saids alot about his character



https://my.mixtape.moe/pjtpua.png



Most of those “deep thoughts” involve his thoughts on porn and how gross he thinks it is when it involves humans + A bunch of other shady stuff..I have to find the cap but he stated that he thinks baby rapist shouldn't go to prison. Weird shit lik that.




Spoiler: Human porn is a sin



https://my.mixtape.moe/sihicd.png



Your average Furry. A weirdo. He mainly posted SFW Furry junk, and your occasional PTSD inducing NSFW post. He was surprisingly open about his "love" for dogs and other animals. His profile was surprisingly free of normal people, or ““trolls”” as a lot of snowflakes say, telling him how disgusting his “”love”” was.

Unsurprisingly, he got banned. Shocker. He came back bitching about his ban as if it was unreasonable. He mentioned in this post how he would never interact with post containing illegal content, which means he acknowledged that his special interest was indeed illegal. With this in mind, it seems like he missed the whole reason as to why he was banned. Typical degenerate behavior, it's the systems fault not theirs!!!1!
Another post speaking about the ban.

Edit 2: The formatting kind of...did a thing..so it's kind of wack beyond here..Working on fixing it..

More Ban talk



Spoiler: normal people are bad :mad:(



https://my.mixtape.moe/pjtpua.png






Spoiler: I think it was more what he was jerking it to but whatever



https://my.mixtape.moe/ufoeuc.png[/SPOILER]




Spoiler: Apparently google is in the wrong



https://my.mixtape.moe/zpmwld.png[/SPOILER]

In the same comment section..




Spoiler: Spoiler



https://my.mixtape.moe/mzvtch.png






Spoiler: Spoiler



https://my.mixtape.moe/wpxekr.png






Spoiler: He really loves animals



https://my.mixtape.moe/teloca.png



And apparently on his now banned account, he got into some trouble for jerking it to an actual picture of someone. What's even worst is he didn't know the person and it was a fairly normal picture. The owner of the photo didn't like it and people were still sticking up for him.

Powerlevel-y but not really since these aren't my own experiences.

Things just derailed from here. After he decided to quit, people decided they still wanted to speak to him, 1 on 1. Why someone want this, I don't know.

It was like his public post but a little weirder somehow. It would mostly be talk about porn. Apparently the person he was speaking to stopped talking to him so he started to sperg about how they didn't care or whatever.

Got a hold of 156 screencaps so I'll gradually post them or just clump them all together. That's right. 156 screencaps of him bitching to pretty much himself.

Ok so..I'll just post screencaps separately b/c there's no fixing this mess at this point sorry lmao

More complaining and accusing them of being abusive ensues.

I have around 156 screengrabs to share so if any of you are really interested, I'd be more than happy to share.


Main Profile: https://archive.md/9pJLI
Alt: https://archive.md/GuXmJ

Edit 4: Keeps popping up as a spoiler, might be something wrong on my end..


----------



## EternalLilium (Jul 28, 2018)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> EDIT: As requested I provided screencaps of the journals for people.
> 
> I've gotta do this. It's driving me crazy that no one's once mentioned this person: DauxyCheeks
> 
> ...




She is not taking you mentioning her here well as you can see by her most recent journal. http://www.furaffinity.net/journal/8822468/

Also, on a somewhat related note. I'm surprised no-one here has mentioned Kammymau. She's just as bad as a drama whore and likes to go on to attack anyone who has a "red panda character with fluffy round ears" because it infringes on her "Original species." (Made me think of her since that's one of the people Dauxy has had beef with and Dauxy did the same thing with attacking people over the whole "cotton balls" that were "trademark" to her "Willow" species.)

Edit: Decided I would post some old screenshots I have of Dauxy's tracing days/ Willow ownership. (Excuse any sloppiness, first time posting something with spoilers.)

One example of her tracing and selling traced artwork.



Spoiler: Example of her tracing 



Her trace.





What she traced from


 

If I remember correctly she took about a year to do said commission and when she finally did she redrew it completely but I believe it was only because she was called out for the trace.





Spoiler: Drama over her "original species" and her attacking someone for having "cotton ball fluffs" without her permission. 



Dauxy used to be the owner of this species called "Willows" which were pretty much a generic fox looking sonas that were apparently "part rodent" but had cotton ball tufts in their ears and on their ankles. They also apparently had a second tail that laid upon the top of their main tail. (I'm pretty sure she stole that idea from another Artist named Aimi who has that on her species called Akkinnas but that's a different story entirely.) 

She had very strict rules about them and if you were not using them "correctly" she claimed she had the rights to take them back without a refund and resell/ rehome them. They were also quite expensive, costing upwards of 100$+ for a custom. 



 

This is one example of her getting upset with a user who wanted their money back, Dauxy refused and wrote a journal about it (I'll see if I can find the caps of said journal) and them trying to retaliate by taking the character back. 



 

Another incident was someone posting a Panda looking character with cottonball tufts, Dauxy lost her absolute mind over this and as usual posted a journal shortly after, sending her following to go attack said person.

The character that caused the breakdown.


 

Journal.


 


 


 
Journal 2.


 


There were more incidents but these are the only ones I have screens of. She has since transferred the ownership of the Willow's page to other users to "Free herself" from them but is still marked as their "Lorekeeper" on their page.


----------



## dauxycheeks (Jul 29, 2018)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> Exhibit A
> 
> In the  journal where she basically bitched at her followers for complaining privately (she has people who like to take info to her so she can complain about it later) about her choices to limit her files while also saying she was trying to help them? All it came off to me was "I'm trying to help you, but I'm going to be a total bitch to you in the process."


If you're going to be ungrateful and act entitled to my work, I'm going to be a bitch about it. I don't owe anyone anything, I just choose to do what I do.



KittyBlobQueen said:


> Plus. Need I remind everyone on how last year she made a comment saying that because she had 4k+ followers she's a better artist than people with less followers than her? Sadly she deleted that journal and thus I can't post the comment or else I would. Followers don't make skill and quality: hard work and damn determination does.



This never happened, I referred to myself as a 'higher tiered artist' than the person who felt the need to attack me for refusing to do her commission.
This wasn't in a journal, either. I said that directly to the user.
The only person who ever brought up my watchers, was Sabrina / Overdrive.exe, message her yourself if you'd like. 



KittyBlobQueen said:


> Also: Apparently a while back she got called out for sharing personal information on face book of a person who rubbed her the wrong way. She didn't delete it until someone else warned her/called her out that she broke state privacy and confidentiality laws and said if the person found out about it, they could go after her legally. Never seen someone delete a post so fast because they got scared of getting in trouble with the police and law.



This was the same girl who attacked me for refusing her commissions, her "personal information" was her e-mail address that I had forgot to censor.



KittyBlobQueen said:


> She also posted a "trigger warning" journal without stating what the trigger was like msot people do (Trigger Warning!! -said trigger here-), and then talk about how she had a miscarriage, and said she was trying not to get pregnant. If she already has 4 kids (which I'll also go into my worries about that) and didn't want more children, she should have tried harder to not get pregnant. It seems all she mentioned she tried was pills that for her DON'T WORK! I find it interesting she didn't mention to use of condoms, getting her tubes tied maybe or just plain having NO SEX!



How about, fuck you. It's my body, and I'll do whatever I want. I'll have all the sex I want. Also, for someone who's tired of hearing about my "bodily functions," you sure seem concerned about my contraceptive use. 
Also, don't worry about my children, they're all fed, healthy, happy and spoiled. 
Since you stalk my personal Facebook you should be aware of this already.



KittyBlobQueen said:


> Exhibit B
> 
> SHe also went on about how her periods are "deadly". I know women who have had deadly periods. They normally resulted in total removal of their uterus for their own health.



If my periods were literally deadly, I'd be dead.



KittyBlobQueen said:


> Now one thing that has me really worried, is her constant near always begging for money, or the fact that once her fiance left her, she wanted to spend $1k on a fursuit. Her fiance left her. She has 4 children, and yet seems to always need money to spend on herself. Now I've seen images from her FB, and in one, I saw an obvious PS4 shock controller. PS4 retail for about $300-400 with grand new games retailing from $30-40. Then you have all the extra accessories. I myself spent nearly $1k on a setup for this gaming platform.



I never beg for money, Lol. I might occasionally shitpost like "hey, buy me this." But I have never begged for money. Nor do I ever expect hand outs.
I earn my keep, I do emergency commissions, or I host base sales.
Even the money pool for the fursuit, people get something in return (bases.) So none of it was free money.

Also, if you can't stand me so much, why are you stalking my Facebook in the first place? That's just creepy on all sorts of creepy. 

My fiance never left me, I ended the relationship. 
(We're fine now, by the way, and doing great.)

That Playstation is his, by the way. Anyone who knows me even just a little bit, knows I only play PC. I don't care for consoles.

Lastly, just because I have children, doesn't mean I cannot have luxury items or treat myself.
Those kids are spoiled compared to what I have.



KittyBlobQueen said:


> (asking for payment directly to her paypal and only to say x-person paid her. How is she supposed to keep track of all those transactions and who is who?),



How else am I supposed to get paid? Snail mail? Nobody can be THIS stupid, literally every artist on the internet uses Paypal, Google Wallet or something similar.
By the way, e-mail addresses and legal names attach to those transactions, that's how I know who's who.
You'd be surprised how many of my watchers I'm on a first name basis with.



KittyBlobQueen said:


> EDIT: Looked through my memory from watching her from afar and her actions, and I also want to add that just because someone writes a beware about you on any site, doesn't mean you have to do the same and fill it full of lies. If someone wrote a beware, there's probably a damn good reason for it.



Your entire post is full of lies and misinformation. Lol.



KittyBlobQueen said:


> So... wait... She's a human and yet she hates humans because they're stupid so... she hates herself and is also stupid? But she's always boasting about how she's such a good artist and such like:



If you knew anything about me, you'd already know I generally hate a lot of things about myself, and refer to myself as "dumbass" on the daily. 



KittyBlobQueen said:


> Can she please stop posting about her personal bodily functions. First the miscarriage and talk about her periods because she felt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But you wanna know about my contraceptive use, right?

Also, if you don't like what I post, unfollow me, or just don't read my journals. It's not rocket science. 



KittyBlobQueen said:


> DauxyCheeks lied to her followers. She had them 17 days ago vote on if she was going to keep her files limited or unlimited and decide from there. Before that she said a certain file was not going to be limited because too many people complained (doesn't surprise me because she's mainly highly wanted for her bases).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apparently you can't read, or count. 
Because I see 4 poll options there, 3 of them are "limited" options. 
So 69% of voters wanted some kind of limitation on the files, while only 31% wanted them unlimited.
And since Limited via set slots had the most votes out of the 3 limited options, that's what I went with. 

So please, better your education. 



KittyBlobQueen said:


> But again, what about the voting she did 17 days ago? Did she just seriously not care and just wanted a ruse to see how many people she was going to be able to screw over with this limited crap? Many people said their scheduels make it hard to get one, and her response on that was actually not followed through with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Give me time to adjust" "Trial and error" and "I cannot make any promises."
Do you really expect me to completely revamp things in a month or two?
I have close to a 100 regular buyers now, all over the world, with different time zones and different schedules.
And I'm trying to find ways to accommodate every single one of them.



KittyBlobQueen said:


> I've seen complaints/people being sad they missed the chance because of the time difference.



Welcome to life, it's full of disappointment. 

That's all I have to say to this, I'm not going to go too deep on the other post regarding the artwork and the species.

I didn't get rid of the species to "be free." I got rid of it because I publicly admitted I was toxic and irresponsible about it, and rehomed them because I couldn't handle having it.

The artwork was heavily referenced, I was trying to make the pose practically exact (because I liked it and was being stupid) rather than making it my own. I believe the term for this is "eyeballing."
Nobody ever messaged me about it, I didn't know there was a problem until someone showed me a post about it, in which I completely redrew it and apologized to the original artist.

These are events that happened 2-3 years ago, things that I have publicly and personally apologized for, admitted to wrong doing and did everything I could generally think of to make it right.

I'm not going to bother with reading this thread anymore, as I've tried pretty hard to keep to myself this year, and not unravel back into my old habits.
Y'all have a nice day.


----------



## [Insert Meme Here] (Jul 29, 2018)

dauxycheeks said:


> I'm not going to bother with reading this thread anymore, as I've tried pretty hard to keep to myself this year, and not unravel back into my old habits.


Apparently not, since you Googled yourself in order to find this thread and then took the time to read everything and respond. But sure, you're keeping to yourself.


----------



## Adamska (Jul 30, 2018)

[Insert Meme Here] said:


> Apparently not, since you Googled yourself in order to find this thread and then took the time to read everything and respond. But sure, you're keeping to yourself.


Mad enough to also watch whatever clip we throw up to create an account too.

I'm amused given how if she didn't create said account after beelining to it because of googling herself, the dude would've just been the PA requesting sperg he was.

So, your average AC regular to put it bluntly.


----------



## EternalLilium (Jul 30, 2018)

dauxycheeks said:


> If you're going to be ungrateful and act entitled to my work, I'm going to be a bitch about it. I don't owe anyone anything, I just choose to do what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For eyeballing some of these lines line up pretty damn well. Either way, that doesn't excuse you "eyeballing" someone else's original work to make a quick buck, but whatever Dauxy.


Spoiler


----------



## Lion (Jul 31, 2018)

EternalLilium said:


> For eyeballing some of these lines line up pretty damn well. Either way, that doesn't excuse you "eyeballing" someone else's original work to make a quick buck, but whatever Dauxy.
> View attachment 507679


she takes the cheeks in her name quite literally. jesus that’s a mess


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Aug 7, 2018)

I'd like to introduce a mister Kevin Burns.

I'm not sure if he goes by other names on different sites, but he's a rather vocal man when it comes to the LGBTQ community and who's a member of it. Is known as RansomPuppy on FA

Mr. Burns is a fully grown man with a wife and newborn son. He's the stereotypical type of furry who posts a lot of yiffy material on their pages along with commissioned art of a fursona. The biggest thing he's currently done for attention was decide to edit a picture/s someone made of various groups of people homosexual, bisexuals, pansexuals, acesexuals, hetrosexuals and transsexuals. He made a post and edit crossing out the pansexuals, acesexuals and transexuals. In a jumbled mess of reasoning he went on to claim that pansexuals only care for the personality of a person and aces were the extreme of pans while transsexuals weren't about sexuality and on the own person's traits. As such, Mr. Burns crossed them out because he believes the LGBT community is only on sexual attraction regardless that there is indeed a T for trans. 



Spoiler: LGBTQ is for sexual stuff only!









 Later on he would back peddle to a few people who would dismiss is moronic reasoning as to why he excluded them. Trying to hide behind a frame of politeness.



Spoiler: Responses





 






Now it gets funny when you look at Burn's own fursona who is a femboy.


Spoiler: Cross Dressing Furry









A femboy which also identifies as on his facebook about section.


----------



## Shokew (Aug 19, 2018)

https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/soulless 
OKAY - this..... This..... THIS..... Definitely NSFL.
Feel free to ignore this, unless you're fucking stupid like I was to click on it.
It's old and clearly abandoned from the look of things, and if so, GOOD. 
Either way, beware this. Please and Thank You.


----------



## Alice Springs (Aug 20, 2018)

Not a very notable individual at all, but I would like to introduce Tatterwing, AKA DJ Tatterwing, AKA Kilana666, AKA Bat Mom. Big-titted herm bat shemale, zero-attempt troon, fired from Bad Dragon. Originally of Stanwood Washington (Stanwood High School, class of 2004), now of Phoenix Arizona. Power word unknown. That's hir, on the right.


Spoiler









Facebook: https://archive.md/kuUWZ
Furaffinity: https://archive.md/Yv4QZ
Character bio except:


Spoiler









This person has built a long but patchy and obscure history of drama and bans, spanning almost a decade.

Second life:


Spoiler









B& from furry TF2 server, "The Furry Pound".


Spoiler









After hir firing from Bad Dragon (more on this later), shi enlisted in the Navy. No, not the real one. A virtual one, in the PC game "Blackwake", in which shi spends absolutely ungodly hours, logging more than just about any other player and winding up at the top of all leaderboards on the game's largest server: Candlelight Cove. Oh, and a reputation for being a toxic sperg. Yarr.


Spoiler



https://pastebin.com/pTHs8ung






Delusions? Oh boy, yes. Despite having an empty twitch channel, nothing but a few pieces of commissioned art on Furaffinity, zero content on hir Youtube channel, and no fame worthy of even hir own thread on Kiwi Farms, shi believes shi has fans...


Spoiler









...and on one sad occasion shi set up a Christmas gift exchange, where almost nobody showed up.


Spoiler









Again, not that notable really, but definitely worth a lol or two IMO.


----------



## Frogasm (Aug 21, 2018)

look I'm glad you compiled that shit and the guy does seem lolworthy but why the FUCK are you using the dumbass herm fetish pronouns

he looks like a dude, he's probably a dude who just roleplays as a disgusting whatever with the fetish pronouns. im not even usually someone that gets bothered by people making up pronouns but shi/hir really get on my nerves


----------



## Alice Springs (Aug 21, 2018)

Frogasm said:


> look I'm glad you compiled that shit and the guy does seem lolworthy but why the FUCK are you using the dumbass herm fetish pronouns
> 
> he looks like a dude, he's probably a dude who just roleplays as a disgusting whatever with the fetish pronouns. im not even usually someone that gets bothered by people making up pronouns but shi/hir really get on my nerves


It's ironic, I don't believe in trannies for the record.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Aug 25, 2018)

Has anyone else noticed that the FA artist Teil has gone basically right back to her old habits of doing quick art for a quick buck and gone back to ignoring her seriously large ass Queue?

I can only hope all this cash is going towards whatever living expenses she has and then towards that $3k+ total refund she supposedly owes people.

I've been watching her from afar because eh, good art, but it seems her old habits die hard. At least all the TMI overly personal information sharing about herself stopped... I think.


----------



## CressAlbane (Aug 25, 2018)

Here's a story from about a month ago.

Twitter user @ashiinu (an SJW tranny tf fag) made a comment about their shark fursona transforming into a vaporeon. This interested me quite a bit, so I decided to draw it. When I presented the pic to them, they legit called me a Nazi for not asking for permission (which makes no sense, considering that I'm also trans). They then proceeded to block me, and send all their friends after me to call me a Nazi. I left Twitter because of this bullshit. I would post chat logs, but it's been over a month since I deactivated. I can also post the image I drew if any of you would be interestedinterested.


----------



## Jangarango (Aug 25, 2018)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> Has anyone else noticed that the FA artist Teil has gone basically right back to her old habits of doing quick art for a quick buck and gone back to ignoring her seriously large ass Queue?
> 
> I can only hope all this cash is going towards whatever living expenses she has and then towards that $3k+ total refund she supposedly owes people.
> 
> I've been watching her from afar because eh, good art, but it seems her old habits die hard. At least all the TMI overly personal information sharing about herself stopped... I think.


Lots of times she posts about how she’s changing what she’s doing to work on the queue, but nothing seems to change.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Aug 26, 2018)

Jangarango said:


> Lots of times she posts about how she’s changing what she’s doing to work on the queue, but nothing seems to change.



Yeah clearly. Watching over time it looked like it worked but then suddenly once again right back to the same crap of doing the cheap quick shit over the way overdue artwork that should take top priority.


----------



## CressAlbane (Aug 26, 2018)

CressAlbane said:


> Here's a story from about a month ago.
> 
> Twitter user @ashiinu (an SJW tranny tf fag) made a comment about their shark fursona transforming into a vaporeon. This interested me quite a bit, so I decided to draw it. When I presented the pic to them, they legit called me a Nazi for not asking for permission (which makes no sense, considering that I'm also trans). They then proceeded to block me, and send all their friends after me to call me a Nazi. I left Twitter because of this bullshit. I would post chat logs, but it's been over a month since I deactivated. I can also post the image I drew if any of you would be interestedinterested.


I'm gonna provide a list of all their known accounts, maybe we can dig up some info on them:
https://twitter.com/ashiinu
https://twitter.com/ashiinuwu
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/frickanon/
http://ashiinu.tumblr.com/
https://www.deviantart.com/ashiinu
https://artfight.net/~ashiinu
https://steamcommunity.com/id/ashiinu
https://twitch.tv/ashiinu/profile


----------



## Adamska (Aug 26, 2018)

So I'm seeing what is a blatant PA request over shit that can be solved by pressing X. I'm also seeing whining about an artist's queue management, which I'm certain is due to the two doing it being on it and dumping money and (probably) knowing this detail ahead of time. And it was started by a dude who only got saved the last time this happened,_ literally on the last page_, when said artist threw a tantrum and actually came on here due to personal stupidity.

This thread is haram. But hey, maybe this new artist or the PA target will fuck up by coming here too. I can only hope.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Aug 29, 2018)

dauxycheeks said:


> If you're going to be ungrateful and act entitled to my work, I'm going to be a bitch about it. I don't owe anyone anything, I just choose to do what I do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing i gathered from this is you cant take any form of criticism and have to go full on bitch in defense mode about it. I actually contacted said person when i had someone remu d me who the person was. They honestly didnt eant to talk about it, but said with the amount of harrassment you gave her off site and on where it happened, she openly admits to having nearly called the police to have it stopped because you went that far and had so many of your followers who took your side after your post go after her through that one email you so called "forgot" to censor.

If a person has to go so far as to involve law enforcement to get you and others to stop cyber bullying someone to the point their safety is at risk because of something you posted triggering others to go on the attack, then you need to get your damn head out of your high horse ego bitchy ass. All you do is play the victim card and attack anyone who calls you out for your shit.

My post may have been a half asleep autistic sounding rant, but i got fed up with people being a doormatt to your crap and keeping in the silence.

On top of that. My post about you is HOW OLD? The fact you bothered to go back, and look through all these posts to find just one to complain about shows you SERIOUSLY can't take the truth even if it was handed to you on a diamond platter.

EDIT: this post is another half asleep rant. Twin boys starting middle school is chaos...



Adamska said:


> So I'm seeing what is a blatant PA request over shit that can be solved by pressing X. I'm also seeing whining about an artist's queue management, which I'm certain is due to the two doing it being on it and dumping money and (probably) knowing this detail ahead of time. And it was started by a dude who only got saved the last time this happened,_ literally on the last page_, when said artist threw a tantrum and actually came on here due to personal stupidity.
> 
> This thread is haram. But hey, maybe this new artist or the PA target will fuck up by coming here too. I can only hope.


 Which person we talking about here? There are many mentioned



[Insert Meme Here] said:


> Apparently not, since you Googled yourself in order to find this thread and then took the time to read everything and respond. But sure, you're keeping to yourself.



Also if my post was "full of lies" I eouldnt have bothered taling screen shots of what im supposedly "lying" about. She took yhe time to read and deny her own facts ans words. Girl just thinks shes a precious sugar queen who can do no wrong.

AmiddleAnyone have any news about Chesta? Recently saw she's been rather shady lately and getting PayPal refunds charged against her.

EDIT: wishing I could give myself my own autistic rating for my posts.


----------



## Frogasm (Aug 29, 2018)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> EDIT: wishing I could give myself my own autistic rating for my posts.


if you feel this, that is probably a good sign to just let something die
you said you have kids. you're too old to be getting mad on the internet about furry art


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 29, 2018)

A furry came to my work once and started talking about furries to my 60 year old co worker
She said "Furries don't fuck animals, I'd defend a furry with my life" and I was like "She... she doesn't need to know about this" the woman left and my co worker was like wtf.

She came in another time and complained to me about the fact that Tom from Tom and Jerry doesn't have his legs drawn digigrade and I'm like "cool" and go back to work


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Aug 31, 2018)

CressAlbane said:


> Here's a story from about a month ago.
> 
> Twitter user @ashiinu (an SJW tranny tf fag) made a comment about their shark fursona transforming into a vaporeon. This interested me quite a bit, so I decided to draw it. When I presented the pic to them, they legit called me a Nazi for not asking for permission (which makes no sense, considering that I'm also trans). They then proceeded to block me, and send all their friends after me to call me a Nazi. I left Twitter because of this bullshit. I would post chat logs, but it's been over a month since I deactivated. I can also post the image I drew if any of you would be interestedinterested.



It's amazong how some trans leople get so easily offended lately. It makes those who have an acrual backbone look bad and like every trans person is gonna bjte your face off for just looking at them the wrong way. In the past I had one call me a trans-phobic person yet i helped support my friend in coming out and transition for 4+ years.

Had another one get mad at me because i posted a FtM YCH and used the term "c-boy' and "count boy" in the tags and apparently overly offended them as a result. I was just using tags i know people type into the search to look for with that type of art to get it to show up more during searches and have it sell faster.



Bugaboo said:


> A furry came to my work once and started talking about furries to my 60 year old co worker
> She said "Furries don't fuck animals, I'd defend a furry with my life" and I was like "She... she doesn't need to know about this" the woman left and my co worker was like wtf.
> 
> She came in another time and complained to me about the fact that Tom from Tom and Jerry doesn't have his legs drawn digigrade and I'm like "cool" and go back to work



Eh!? Did anyone even mention furries or was she just high on something and going on a rant?


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 31, 2018)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> Eh!? Did anyone even mention furries or was she just high on something and going on a rant?


No one mentioned furries at all


----------



## EternalLilium (Sep 3, 2018)

Was digging around in my Furry Drama screencap folder and found more Dauxy Drama under my Kammymau folder. (Sorry for the fuck-ton of spoilers in advance.)



Spoiler: Dauxy and Kammymau arguing over closed species.



Dauxy has had run-ins with Kammy in the past and has even admitted she despises her. (Which granted, is hilarious given they both pretty much do the exact same stuff given closed species. Although I would say Kammy is the worse of the two)

Kammymau has this species called "Kaijukuma"'s (Which she has recently shortened to Kaiju) They're a special snowflake species which are a mixture of red-panda and panda bear, along with some random monster (I.e Zombie, Vampire, Tentacle monster, whatever)

The main trait these species have are large rounded ears that are overly fluffy. Kammymau is very proud of these 100% ears and will defend them with all of her being. (Which is even more fucking stupid because I've seen plenty of these types of ears/ sets with these type of ears on IMVU back in the day, and I'm pretty fucking sure that's where Kammy got them from as the first versions of her sona didn't even have rounded ears.)



Spoiler: Examples of the Kaiju species and her own sona. (NSFW)



Better image of the ears she claims is (c) her. (That tail tunnel gets me every time)






Evidence that the rounded ears weren't even something she started with.















More can be found here http://www.furaffinity.net/search/@keywords Kaijukuma along with the old versions of Kammy that she has sold to other users (which makes her freaking out over people have similar characters even more hilarious as she really hasn't changed much over the years.)



Ever since Kammymau made her claim over this species she will attack everyone and anyone who has a character that looks anything like a red panda/ cat with round ears that have fur hanging off of them. Kaiju's where originally a closed species that she only had a sona of but she realized quickly that she could make bank of selling them. At first, she would only auction off a custom slot for them once per year but recently I've noticed a lot more of these things floating around.

So,  when Dauxy made a character that looked like/ had the same ears as one of Kammy's "100% original closed species" Kammymau's whiteknight's alerted it to her and she came to blow up at Dauxy while Dauxy swore up and down she had "no idea about Kammy's species."


Spoiler: Screenshots of the debacle



"Offending" character in question.




Kammymau flipping her lid.





After coming to a "peaceful" resolution. Dauxy had later sold the base on which she had made Ginger on, which included the rounded ears and cat/ red panda like tail which made Kammymau start up all over again, writing passive aggressive journals and shit talking Dauxy. (Didn't catch it for screens in time)

This caused Dauxy to flip her lid and right passive-aggressive journals in return, but of course, everyone knew who the hell she was talking about.



Spoiler: Dauxy journal screencap







Screencap of the link in said journal. (Sorry for low rez, Dauxy uploaded it like that)






Dauxy also wrote a lot of passive-aggressive journals about how Kammymau "couldn't just mix two species together and call it a closed species." and "Attack people who have characters with certain traits" which is even more hilarious since she did exactly fucking that with her "Willows" (Sadly don't have the screencaps for this, sorry boys.)

She later just sold Ginger completely.





Spoiler: Kammymau begging/ guilt tripping for donations just to turn around and buy art



I'll go ahead and preface this with I do not have any of the screencaps of her begging for donations, as back then I didn't screenshot her stuff frequently but user @Dahmer has some screenshots that he's taken of her blowups. Personal Lolcows: Furry Edition

Now, Kammymau is known for begging for donations. She loves to claim that she had to make emergency hospital trips almost monthly and likes to use her kid as a guilt trip card. Furries will flock to donate to her in hopes she'll doodle them something. She will also sometimes take "Emergency commissions" that just get added onto her long as hell backlog.

She later was caught bidding on and outright buying artwork and if caught out would cry that she had a friend "buy it for her" and she was just marking it down but could never provide proof of these claims. One of the incidents I did happen to get screenshots of, She had begged in a journal with a sob story a few days before she was caught bidding on things.





(There were a lot more but again, didn't get to screencap them before she started hiding her comments after paying/ taking over the discussion to notes.)

A couple of people that were waiting on commissions from her found out and ended up doing Paypal chargebacks to get their money back and she wrote a journal complaining about how she just wanted to drink herself till she passes out (But after Jey is in bed though, because she's still a good mom guys, just an alcoholic one) because no-one wanted to help her out and that she was working so hard her wrist was hurting and that people were being unfair to her by doing chargebacks for commissions that were "outstanding and commissioned months if not years ago." (Which if you look at the dates on the previous screenshots, that was a blatant lie.)

(Cut into two pieces because I didn't know how to screenshot a full-page back then.)







And journal was later deleted because Kammymau wants to be "drama free"


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Sep 4, 2018)

All these new facts add even more to my not liking Dauxy. Damn girl has too many whitenights and supporters of her BS and bad attitude towards people who dare call her out. She likes to use her followers as her safe guard, her friends as her mob to do her dirty work, and recently I read a post on her FB stating she gets ENJOYMENT out of someone else's misery. Yeah the person is an avid tracer of their art, but fuck don't post that shit publicly. Just makes her look like an utterly heartless vendictive bitch.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=515478948883491&id=353053771792677


----------



## Mama (Sep 12, 2018)

Oni_boltie said:


> https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/teaparties/
> 
> Wanted to post to this thread and tell a story my friend told me about a month back so its recent.  I'll try to remember all the details they told me.
> 
> ...


I'm extremely late to this post but I only recently stumbled upon it. Having first-hand experience in the community I can assure you that this is one of the most toxic communities with a money hungry species creator as well. One of the most notorious members of this community is a thirty-year-old woman who goes by "Cookie" aka Lolita, Esmerine, Madeleine, and Ballerina on FurAffinity. Cookie has the most Plush Babies at the moment totaling over sixty but now hides her extensive collection via Toyhou.se due to backlash. This member is known to attack both new and veteran members of the community for various reasons. One example I found of this was Cookie attacking someone publicly in the Plush Baby Telegram chat because "Ross The Femboy Lord" bought a Plush Baby before she could get her greedy selfish hands on this. Here and here are the only two chat logs I was able to dig up due to how long ago the incident was. Nothing makes me laugh harder than someone with over sixty of these telling someone with only a handful to "give others a chance too". Anyways, to make a long story short this member has been harassing, publicly attacking, and defaming numerous members since I can remember. When Rissy aka Teaparties, the creator, received complaints about this behavior she turned a blind eye because Cookie has given her hundreds of dollars. When Cookie decided to fabricate a story on a member who spoke out on this nasty behavior of her's, Teaparties believed it no questions asked and removed the member from the community. TL;DR the owner of this species couldn't care less about what happens to the community members as long as the ones who are giving her hundreds are happy. Absolutely disgusting behavior and no one should support a species that is run under a money hungry creator.


----------



## Oni_boltie (Sep 12, 2018)

Mama said:


> I'm extremely late to this post but I only recently stumbled upon it. Having first-hand experience in the community I can assure you that this is one of the most toxic communities with a money hungry species creator as well. One of the most notorious members of this community is a thirty-year-old woman who goes by "Cookie" aka Lolita, Esmerine, Madeleine, and Ballerina on FurAffinity. Cookie has the most Plush Babies at the moment totaling over sixty but now hides her extensive collection via Toyhou.se due to backlash. This member is known to attack both new and veteran members of the community for various reasons. One example I found of this was Cookie attacking someone publicly in the Plush Baby Telegram chat because "Ross The Femboy Lord" bought a Plush Baby before she could get her greedy selfish hands on this. Here and here are the only two chat logs I was able to dig up due to how long ago the incident was. Nothing makes me laugh harder than someone with over sixty of these telling someone with only a handful to "give others a chance too". Anyways, to make a long story short this member has been harassing, publicly attacking, and defaming numerous members since I can remember. When Rissy aka Teaparties, the creator, received complaints about this behavior she turned a blind eye because Cookie has given her hundreds of dollars. When Cookie decided to fabricate a story on a member who spoke out on this nasty behavior of her's, Teaparties believed it no questions asked and removed the member from the community. TL;DR the owner of this species couldn't care less about what happens to the community members as long as the ones who are giving her hundreds are happy. Absolutely disgusting behavior and no one should support a species that is run under a money hungry creator.



Cookie is a cunt. I remember pea (for reference they were my friend effected by this species) telling me a person was waiting in the group chat for a plush baby to be for sale and when one did they wanted it but cookies message came up first and everyone sided that cookie should have it when this person had none and was waiting months for one. 

This community is fucked up so badly. Especially if you try to sell a PB that you traded. That's when people guilt you.

That weird sticker is also called a "kiba sticker" those are what gives you status, if you give kiba money to give you those weird stickers.


----------



## 0 2 (Sep 15, 2018)

I was working on writing a thread for somebody I discovered a while back, but I came across this gem that I couldn't help but share early.

I actually spoke with this person before. He's an annoying dork and self-admitted NEET (which he was inclined to share in our brief three minute conversation) so I didn't speak with him again. Apparently he turned furry just a single year later. But that's not the important bit, it's this: his Steam profile:





"So what," you're thinking, "it's just a typical furry Steam profile with cropped porn as their avatar, who cares?" Normally, I'd be inclined to agree, except for this particular comment:





He died. Which lead to both his family making Steam accounts just to leave a comment on his profile, and his Steam friends dropping their final goodbyes.





Also the "Kanga" moniker came from one of their earlier profile avatars, where they did erotic role plays as the kangaroo from Winnie the Pooh.





Now, I want you to just sit and imagine this. You die, and the only thing your family has left of you is your Steam profile, and they leave their comments giving you your final goodbyes, and the entire time this is happening, your profile picture is cropped furry porn of a character from a children's game. And since you were an anti-social NEET, and this is literally the only thing in your life worth mentioning.

If you ever feel depressed one day or are having a bad week, just come back to this post and remember that at least you're not this.


----------



## Strine (Sep 17, 2018)

I believe this person still has an active online presence, so if anybody knows the cow I'm talking about, don't powerlevel him or you'll indirectly powerlevel me too.

I was forced into a voice chat server with him originally, this is about five years ago, and he spoke only in an affected foreign accent (I won't name any nationalities) in an extreme falsetto, about as high as a broken male voice can get. It wasn't a very good attempt at the accent, so I could immediately tell he was a countryman of mine trying to sound like... he was from another country.

Anyway, I loved a good freak show then as much as now so I happened upon his deviantart and youtube, where he uploaded art and videos of himself RPing as his fursona, a multi-dicked dracoid (looks like a dragon, but isn't one) creature he created in Spore. Fucking Spore, of all things; if you played Spore you may remember that the creatures were all creepy-looking and pretty ugly. He also had a ponysona, which resembled this Spore creature. He created vast amounts of content with these characters, always voice acting, always with the fake accent, always with the rabbit-scream falsetto.

I looked up him a couple of years ago and he's now expanded his hobbies to animating very graphic sissy/cuck My Little Pony porn - complete with disgusting slurping sounds that he personally recorded and inserted. Ugh. His entire life now seems to be living off tardbux from the govt (still lives at home. his parents are coddling morons) and engaging in soapish online romances with other furries. I think he is becoming estranged from reality, because I don't mean romances like "I am dating this person who is a furry", I mean "I am dating this gryphon".

He can't compete with some of the legitimately insane people talked about in this thread, but dark visions of a Shmorky-voiced two-dicked Spore monster recording saliva sounds for his pony porn have haunted me more than once.


----------



## Agent 3 (Sep 17, 2018)

(removing the link so the sick fuck doesn't get any attention.)


----------



## ConcernedCitizen (Sep 17, 2018)

Agent 3 said:


> https://twitter.com/BambiVorita
> 
> Just gonna drop this person I found here. Claims to like babysitters and underage characters in roleplays or art.
> 
> These fucking pedos, man


This looks like a common case of somebody that get molested as a child , i am not a expert , but this kind of obsession with molestation seems like a defense mechanism for trauma.

In my human side, Hitler bring up some valid points to be fair.


----------



## Agent 3 (Sep 17, 2018)

ConcernedCitizen said:


> This looks like a common case of somebody that get molested as a child , i am not a expert , but this kind of obsession with molestation seems like a defense mechanism for trauma.
> 
> In my human side, Hitler bring up some valid points to be fair.



Shit, y'all work fast. Props


----------



## CaptainuWu (Sep 17, 2018)

How does Twitter allow this shit? lol


----------



## LiquidKid (Sep 20, 2018)

totse said:


> whatever hippo rapist


I told you that story in confidence! You know as well as I do that I go nuts when I dip into the Khlua


----------



## Pop-Tart (Sep 23, 2018)

CaptainuWu said:


> How does Twitter allow this shit? lol



Its hard to single out this shit when you get literally millions of tweets a day. Even with reporting and algothrims there is just so much shit. Its hard for admins or mods to go through and nuke it all. 

We are dealing with levels of data and information hitherto unseen by man.


----------



## Shokew (Oct 11, 2018)

Should we investigate this guy??? Recent "Drama" and all that usual BS.
BTW, he's the guy who made all those Open Season and Alpha & Omega "reviews"... 
Dishonored Wolf: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCVEJKotFmyNRpnx9QEIlNqw


----------



## Applejack (Oct 12, 2018)

So in the Personal Lolcow thread I mentioned a janitor that dances in the parking lot and introduces himself with threats of death. We called him dragonboy and he's also a furry.

Over the course of several conversations I gathered:

1.he is "trans-species" and believes he is a dragon.

2. wants genetic engineering to get to the point where he can put a girls mind in the body of a snake.

3. Is the leader of a group of female dragons called "The Valkyries" (very original) and rides in a flaming coffin to fight ISIS.

4. Is a 1337 super haxor that plans to use his skills to steal all the world's money to fund his country of dragons, that will be more free than America, but no commies and no asian dragons.

5.Hates asian dragons because asians are too uppity.​


----------



## Stock Photo James (Oct 15, 2018)

Applejack said:


> So in the Personal Lolcow thread I mentioned a janitor that dances in the parking lot and introduces himself with threats of death. We called him dragonboy and he's also a furry.
> 
> Over the course of several conversations I gathered:
> 
> ...


Have you tried asking for his online profile of some sort? Chatting up about art and interests?


----------



## Applejack (Oct 15, 2018)

Stock Photo James said:


> Have you tried asking for his online profile of some sort? Chatting up about art and interests?


Honestly, I'd only talk to the guy when I was on smoke breaks. Never held that much of an interest overall.


----------



## Gus (Oct 16, 2018)

I have a friend on Discord who roams around the internet looking for odd communities to gawk at. While I often haven't the time to look for this sort of thing, she'll sometimes post links to servers and forums in a private server for our circle of friends, and they're always filled with the most interesting people. One such place was a furry server, and while I usually just go in to lurk before leaving during a server list wipe, I sometimes have opportunities to interact with people in these places.

One such opportunity came tonight, from a server admin in my DMs. I thought of the CWCki Forums, and wondered if you folks would appreciate it.


----------



## ConcernedCitizen (Oct 16, 2018)

What the actual fuck


----------



## Excellent at Mediocrity (Oct 17, 2018)

Let me share my latest personal cow.
Their current Twitter is http://twitter.com/dynatiger  It used to be http://twitter.com/roxitiger
Telegram is @fzygal

I haven't been able to retrieve the toxicity in telegram because it was deleted by mods before I realized this bitchy troon was worth tracking. But their Twitter feed has been a good gold of hate and e begging.




Spoiler: I need money! But I'm not begging








 

 

     



I just can't get over this entitled bullshit



Spoiler: No really, I can't afford food!


----------



## Ariel (Oct 20, 2018)

My friends boyfriend is a furry. He is exactly what you would expect one to be, long greasy hair, fat, has a Paw Patrol sticker on his car and talks about memes from r/thedonald IRL. I bet he's got some my little ponies somewhere in his house.


----------



## Tron: Deadly Dicks (Oct 21, 2018)

Why have a thread like this? It seems like half the replies are angry teens going "this guy is mean he said mean things he's a nobody but I think he is mean please make a thread about him because I think he is mean PLEASE here's a few screenshots with no archives HE IS MEAN"


----------



## Jangarango (Oct 21, 2018)

Tron: Deadly Dicks said:


> Why have a thread like this? It seems like half the replies are angry teens going "this guy is mean he said mean things he's a nobody but I think he is mean please make a thread about him because I think he is mean PLEASE here's a few screenshots with no archives HE IS MEAN"


I mean, I think any thread that starts with “personal lolcow” can be like that, but idk, I guess I just don’t mind it for the potential of people who are worth laughing at but not worthy of a whole thread.


----------



## Bugaboo (Oct 21, 2018)

There is a fellow in Ontario who recently got out of jail and is now on probation and is currently attempting to create a personal army of furries, also he's a convicted pedophile caught with child pornography and is dating an 18 year old boy as a grown ass man.

I don't know his user or I'd provide some links to his delightful antics


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 23, 2018)

Gus said:


> I have a friend on Discord who roams around the internet looking for odd communities to gawk at. While I often haven't the time to look for this sort of thing, she'll sometimes post links to servers and forums in a private server for our circle of friends, and they're always filled with the most interesting people. One such place was a furry server, and while I usually just go in to lurk before leaving during a server list wipe, I sometimes have opportunities to interact with people in these places.
> 
> One such opportunity came tonight, from a server admin in my DMs. I thought of the CWCki Forums, and wondered if you folks would appreciate it.


That had to be a joke. Right?


----------



## Adamska (Oct 23, 2018)

Jangarango said:


> I mean, I think any thread that starts with “personal lolcow” can be like that, but idk, I guess I just don’t mind it for the potential of people who are worth laughing at but not worthy of a whole thread.


To be fair, I see this thread as more a way to watch trollshielding in action given the average population of this subforum.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Oct 27, 2018)

Anyone else notice Tell is still not working on her current queue and still taking on morr and more work eothoit finishing her old shit? The fick is wrong with her? She is 3 grand in the hold woth people wanting refunds and won't pau out or finish pieces. Bad business practices


----------



## Jangarango (Oct 27, 2018)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> Anyone else notice Tell is still not working on her current queue and still taking on morr and more work eothoit finishing her old shit? The fick is wrong with her? She is 3 grand in the hold woth people wanting refunds and won't pau out or finish pieces. Bad business practices


Yep, I see her taking on new stuff constantly and no effort to work on old art. Same old cycle of constantly desperate to get enough work to pay off bills, making her to do list even longer, making a journal about how she feels bad that her work ethic isn’t working well, says she’ll work on her refund list, and then repeats that.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 27, 2018)

Ariel said:


> My friends boyfriend is a furry. He is exactly what you would expect one to be, long greasy hair, fat, has a Paw Patrol sticker on his car and talks about memes from r/thedonald IRL. I bet he's got some my little ponies somewhere in his house.


What is it with Paw Patrol and furries? They look like the last thing they can latch onto.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Oct 27, 2018)

Jangarango said:


> Yep, I see her taking on new stuff constantly and no effort to work on old art. Same old cycle of constantly desperate to get enough work to pay off bills, making her to do list even longer, making a journal about how she feels bad that her work ethic isn’t working well, says she’ll work on her refund list, and then repeats that.



Guess that ehole journal about fixing her work ethics has been for not. She basically gave up when she lost all her old art files and then started dishing out more art with PebblesRaven and Tanks, who are foolishly allowing her to completely ignore her past commissioners and just support her busting out new shit and ignore everyone else who wants a damn refund.

EDIT: Also isn't it serious theift at this point taking people's money to do shit and not providing? I'm shocked she doesnt just have a mass chargeback from people who said "fuck it". All she wants to do is quick art for a quock buck and screw the people who have waited months if not years.

EDIT #2: She made her refund sheet public, again, which last tike she deleted it to lool shady as fuck. She owes $2,400 rounded up. Woman needs to learn not to take so much shit. Mosy smart artists stop at like 5-10 pieces. Even then that can be too much.

Took some screne shots of a recent client who called Teil out for her shit. Saving these in case she tries to delete things again. Should do the same with her refund list in case she tries to hide it again from people.


----------



## Sockpuppet Of Doom (Oct 28, 2018)

BigCee AKA Christopher Allan a jobless sociopathic slob who takes advantage of other folks generosity.

http://horrificfursuits.tumblr.com/post/148549961168/


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 28, 2018)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> Guess that ehole journal about fixing her work ethics has been for not. She basically gave up when she lost all her old art files and then started dishing out more art with PebblesRaven and Tanks, who are foolishly allowing her to completely ignore her past commissioners and just support her busting out new shit and ignore everyone else who wants a damn refund.
> 
> EDIT: Also isn't it serious theift at this point taking people's money to do shit and not providing? I'm shocked she doesnt just have a mass chargeback from people who said "fuck it". All she wants to do is quick art for a quock buck and screw the people who have waited months if not years.
> 
> ...


A_B sounds like more your alley.

In fact, right here: https://artists-beware.livejournal.com/1022550.html

EDIT: I was under the assumption that shit never gets deleted off of A_B, and didn't archive under that assumption. I was proven wrong. RIP.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Oct 28, 2018)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> A_B sounds like more your alley.
> 
> In fact, right here: https://artists-beware.livejournal.com/1022550.html
> 
> EDIT: I was under the assumption that shit never gets deleted off of A_B, and didn't archive under that assumption. I was proven wrong. RIP.



Someone should tell Pebbles to write it here. I wanna know what that post said


----------



## AssRock (Oct 29, 2018)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> Someone should tell Pebbles to write it here. I wanna know what that post said



Summarizing what was on the post; Pebbles said that they were in a business relationship with Teil and gave Teil something like $1600 of their own money for Teil to repay former clients.  There was some kind of agreement that Teil would repay Pebbles with artwork, essentially working as an "art slave".  Teil never fulfilled that part of the bargain and blocked Pebbles on all forms of contact.

Artists Beware is generally pretty on point with their shit, so Teil had to have provided some damming evidence for them to remove the post.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Oct 29, 2018)

oneninetyone said:


> Summarizing what was on the post; Pebbles said that they were in a business relationship with Teil and gave Teil something like $1600 of their own money for Teil to repay former clients.  There was some kind of agreement that Teil would repay Pebbles with artwork, essentially working as an "art slave".  Teil never fulfilled that part of the bargain and blocked Pebbles on all forms of contact.
> 
> Artists Beware is generally pretty on point with their shit, so Teil had to have provided some damming evidence for them to remove the post.



And AB says that due to information being brought forward from Teil herself, they found it not valid. I say Pebbles bring forth even more evidence. Teil needs to be stopped at this point, as now she's flat out stealing money. Fuck. Pebbles should just issue a chargeback on her or a lawsuit.


----------



## Jangarango (Oct 29, 2018)

I wish I had archived it, since I didn’t think anything would get taken down (or was at least important enough to archive, since as was mentioned, the rules of A_B say that things will be resolved and not deleted), but I think Teil said something about having been blocked first, among other things.

None of this is helpful without the links, unfortunately, but while I think Teil has a terrible work ethic, I think PR was more in the wrong here, from memory anyway. I could absolutely be wrong though, and am not trying to side with her.


----------



## Stratovorious (Oct 29, 2018)

Sockpuppet Of Doom said:


> BigCee AKA Christopher Allan a jobless sociopathic slob who takes advantage of other folks generosity



This dude looks like he's one of those constantly depressed furs who joins big groups then just says things like "" in hopes of getting others' attention, but then never having anything of value to say.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Oct 29, 2018)

Jangarango said:


> I wish I had archived it, since I didn’t think anything would get taken down (or was at least important enough to archive, since as was mentioned, the rules of A_B say that things will be resolved and not deleted), but I think Teil said something about having been blocked first, among other things.
> 
> None of this is helpful without the links, unfortunately, but while I think Teil has a terrible work ethic, I think PR was more in the wrong here, from memory anyway. I could absolutely be wrong though, and am not trying to side with her.



Well she should have been smart and not entered back into business with Teil and not have loaned her some $1,600. Shit if I saw one of my kids doing this crap I'd make them mow lawns and do yard work for years. Forget DnD night


----------



## JE 765 (Nov 1, 2018)

Many moons ago I met this guy through a mutual friend. He recently got out of the military at the time. He came off a little slow, and was the touchy-feely type. Liked to touch hair, rub shoulders, and other creepy shit. He ended up briefly marrying (not sure if they're still married) his lesbian friend so they could reap the benefits of whatever money he received from the military. I *knew* he was a furry but I didn't know to what degree. Apparently he's a chapter leader of San Diego furmeets or whatever they're called. 

At some point or another, he said being a furry was worse than being gay.

his FA account: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/chancethedragon/
his room mate: http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Fenrisulfr_(San_Diego)
SD furry site: http://sandiegofurries.com/
youtube channel: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCmZZywkt6_HPluxrL1i610A

idk dude looking at his fa account looks like he's pretty gay too.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Nov 2, 2018)

I uaed to like Kabier, but after this post and the near mocking people to start a shit fest for their whole enjoyment, and learning new things about them that they have done, I'm starting to really not like them anymore.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/29248559/

Aparently they abuse their pet dog (someone thinks they fuck it for interspecies sex), apparently they hate trans supporters, and just a lot of shit is coming up that makes me have a big question mark over my head like "the fuck?"

Anyone have any beef on this person? Because my views on them have greatly become altered.


----------



## EternalLilium (Nov 4, 2018)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> I uaed to like Kabier, but after this post and the near mocking people to start a shit fest for their whole enjoyment, and learning new things about them that they have done, I'm starting to really not like them anymore.
> 
> https://www.furaffinity.net/view/29248559/
> 
> ...


There is an entire thread on them if you would actually use the fucking directory/ searchbar before spamming this thread further. 

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jason...girlfriend-kabier-kaitlyn-layne-kelley.33985/


----------



## Adamska (Nov 4, 2018)

EternalLilium said:


> There is an entire thread on them if you would actually use the fucking directory/ searchbar before spamming this thread further.
> 
> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/jason...girlfriend-kabier-kaitlyn-layne-kelley.33985/


He's just too busy PA requesting in this thread on people, probably over being butthurt over commissions or some other autism.


----------



## sideofthematress (Nov 4, 2018)

MikuruLucky is a cringe worthy furry. I mean they even boast about "Knowing how the internet use to be". Even though there only glimpse into how the internet was like was fucking Neopets. Plus they brag about there paraphillia to dog dick or something like it's a good thing. There maybe more of this persons insanity but frankly I don't even want to touch on this furfag anymore cause of my own sanity.

Plus they are one of those people that think that if you are a child sex abuse survivor or something that it is okay to seek out lolicon and shotacon to cope even though that is the most unreasonable thing to do. So basically she says her art is pretty much a coping outlet and that artists like her are now trained professionals.


----------



## Sockpuppet Of Doom (Nov 8, 2018)

Connectingdotsanddogs said:


> This guy was picked up in another thread:
> 
> https://twitter.com/d3wy__
> 
> ...


----------



## Connectingdotsanddogs (Nov 8, 2018)

Sockpuppet Of Doom said:


> View attachment 587834


As it appears on Twitter to me, Dewy responded to the Ricotiger sexual assault pictures and suggested Kai Fox is making the allegations up again.

Seems Kai Fox used his non-furry, human porn Avery Monroe account to say some stuff but has since deleted those tweets.


----------



## catdog (Nov 8, 2018)

I have a doozy for y'all. Grab some popcorn and sit down, because this is a wild ride.

I was loosely a part of the furry fandom for six years, from the time I was 12 to the time I left at 18. I encountered a lot of crazies during this time, but one story stands out very vividly.

When I was 14, I met a slightly older furry teen who lived in the same area as I did. We had a lot in common and we became fast friends, we even met up in person a few times. She was pretty cool -- no issues there.

The issue was her girlfriend. Oh boy, was her girlfriend a piece of work. She was an already notorious furry known by the alias "HinaUchi" and I had been following her antics for months before even meeting my friend. The fact that they were dating this individual was pure happenstance.

https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/HinaUchi / http://archive.md/LmSm1
https://www.deviantart.com/x0tashia0x/journal/Truth-about-Hinauchi-again-lmfao-352232704 / http://archive.md/fjkCM
http://ferreyferret-blog.tumblr.com/post/41856968208/on-the-subject-of-hinauchi / http://archive.md/6NNgv

HinaUchi (AKA Rena, AKA Samm) has a long and complicated internet history. She has multiple Artist Bewares as well as her own ED article which chronicles her messy relationships and her chronic lying (eg. claiming she was raped, faking her own suicide).

https://artists-beware.livejournal.com/643002.html
https://artists-beware.livejournal.com/648340.html
https://artists-beware.livejournal.com/701328.html
https://artists-beware.livejournal.com/753274.html
Not archived because I'm not worried about A_B deleting these at this point.

In fact, at the time this was such a big deal that there were Tumblr blogs dedicated to exposing this girl. A count was made of her unfinished commissions, totalling $10k. At one point she was even accused of animal abuse with a masterpost of pets who have gone missing.

https://youtu.be/NZC8zS91YGQ
http://fuckingfurries.tumblr.com/post/99962428664/dshain-so-yesterdayish-someone-reported-samm / http://archive.md/qCmtG https://furry-fandom-jerks.tumblr.com/post/68759752372/samms-pet-history-massivepost/ / http://archive.md/jeMxo
^ Unfortunately the "read more" has been lost as the OP deleted their blog.

Fast forward a few years. I'm out of the furry scene and I haven't heard from my friend for a few years, since we had a falling out and she moved to Las Vegas to be with HinaUchi. I'm browsing Twitter, when a very familiar name appears on my timeline.

As it turns out, HinaUchi had been emotionally abusing my old friend for several years, taking control over her emotionally and financially, until the police stepped in and escorted her out of the home and away from HinaUchi. She raised funds to get back home to Canada.

https://www.gofundme.com/yourehomenow / http://archive.md/jMHJU

After my friend escaped, her dog (who she could not logistically take with her at the time) was starved and neglected by HinaUchi. This lends credibility to the claims of animal abuse that were made several years prior.
http://twitter.com/PoodleWise/status/930452511936348161?s=19 / http://archive.md/s3WvC

Now HinaUchi is working her deaf and vision impaired Australian Shepherd as a service animal and taking it in to grocery stores and fast food joints. This isn't dramatic... it's just gross.

http://archive.md/vmHb4

HinaUchi is no longer very active online, but these are the accounts she has:

https://www.deviantart.com/littleaussie
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/miniaussie
https://twitter.com/LittleRedAussie?s=09
https://twitter.com/bryarbushaussie?s=09

I'm currently getting an error on archive.md, so if someone else wants to archive them, that'd be awesome.

I wish I had saved more of this bullshit when it was happening, as so much has been lost over time, but honestly, I was a teenager and that was the last thing on my mind.

Oh well, enjoy the bits and pieces that I WAS able to scrape together.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Nov 9, 2018)

catdog said:


> I have a doozy for y'all. Grab some popcorn and sit down, because this is a wild ride.
> 
> I was loosely a part of the furry fandom for six years, from the time I was 12 to the time I left at 18. I encountered a lot of crazies during this time, but one story stands out very vividly.
> 
> ...


I remember hearing about this batch of insanity! They have video bewares on them (two by the same person who was someone she scammed and made the estimation video) . Never looked deeper into her since she just seemed to be a scammer on the surface who didn't want to do the work for the money. 



Spoiler: The first beware











Hopefully her exgirlfriend is doing a lot better now and can heal from having to deal with this batch of crazy.


----------



## Vicsaur (Nov 11, 2018)

Grab some popcorn you all because I have a loonnggg story to tell.

I went to a school full of crazy ass people (Well I actually transferred to another school during the time I was in school. This story is actually from my second school I went to and there wasn't that many crazy people, but THIS PERSON. THIS FUCKING PERSON THOUGH.) 

The school I transferred to was pretty small. There weren't that many people there, so we basically knew if not everyone, most of the people who went there and people were pretty nice there. (I keep in contact with a lot of them) 
But then theres THIS guy.
I'm gonna call him Blue because he always wore a blue hoodie. 

Now Blue was that kid who sat in the back of the class alone doing some crazy ass shit or staring at someone with a creepy face. 
Around the first week of going to that school, one day, I'm sitting in the gym during a free session when all of a sudden, Blue sits right next to me and points at my shirt, which was a pokemon shirt. 

"Oh my god! you like pokemon?! I do too!" He said

I at first was confused to who he was talking to because there was a few people I was talking with. And then I realized he was talking to me because he was still pointing at the shirt.

Before I could even reply, he starts going on and on about  'My favorite pokemon is Lucario! Lucario is bla bla bla bla bla'. I should have left when I had the chance because he wasted my whole free session for that day talking about Lucario.

I mean, Lucario is a pretty cool pokemon, but for god sakes Blue was OBSESSED with Lucario.
And it gets even crazier.

So one day he shows me a couple drawings he has done in a journal and turns out, he has some goofy ass looking Lucario OC with the typical bang over the eye and giant tits.

He then asked me to draw his character, which, I couldn't at that time because I was busy with a lot of school work, life issues, and I was also working on online commissions at the time.
I told the guy no, but the guy KEPT ASKING.
And of course, he even goes and says "Aww but we're friends though!" and does that stupid puppy eye face.
Still though, I said no. He then starts freaking out on me and starts telling people that I'm an asshole and don't talk to me.
But like I said earlier, people know each other at the school and most people knew I wasn't a type of person to do what he was telling people I was doing.

In the end, the guy actually got suspended for looking up pokemon porn on the school computer...
TWICE. 

Im not shitting, I remember one day a teacher from another room ran into the room and snatched a school laptop away from Blue and then dragged him out into the hallway.

Kind of fucking stupid that he'd look up that shit during school.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Nov 11, 2018)

Vicsaur said:


> Grab some popcorn you all because I have a loonnggg story to tell.
> 
> I went to a school full of crazy ass people (Well I actually transferred to another school during the time I was in school. This story is actually from my second school I went to and there wasn't that many crazy people, but THIS PERSON. THIS FUCKING PERSON THOUGH.)
> 
> ...



If anyone tells you they adore either Lucario or Gardevoir, RUN.... right there. I've never met anyone stable, online or off, with that mindset.

Also, lesson to be learned:  Be careful where you wear your animu shirts. It's an important lesson we should all should take to heart.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Nov 12, 2018)

I have no idea how to feel. Was talking to someone today I jist met at a party and we got to talking random topics and such, and they admitted they were a furfag out of no where. I mean sure, I'm part of the community but like. What? Where does that even fit in with the topic of video games and shit?

Do people normally always blab out things like this in the community? Was it because he was drinking? Like.. What?


----------



## Stratovorious (Nov 12, 2018)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> I have no idea how to feel. Was talking to someone today I jist met at a party and we got to talking random topics and such, and they admitted they were a furfag out of no where. I mean sure, I'm part of the community but like. What? Where does that even fit in with the topic of video games and shit?
> 
> Do people normally always blab out things like this in the community? Was it because he was drinking? Like.. What?



> drinking alcohol with people

> surprised they blabbered something out

Are you still in high school or something? That's what alcohol does to people.


----------



## Vertebraille (Nov 12, 2018)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> I have no idea how to feel. Was talking to someone today I jist met at a party and we got to talking random topics and such, and they admitted they were a furfag out of no where. I mean sure, I'm part of the community but like. What? Where does that even fit in with the topic of video games and shit?
> 
> Do people normally always blab out things like this in the community? Was it because he was drinking? Like.. What?


Did you forget to take your cat ears off before leaving the house again?


----------



## EternalLilium (Nov 14, 2018)

Stratovorious said:


> > drinking alcohol with people
> 
> > surprised they blabbered something out
> 
> Are you still in high school or something? That's what alcohol does to people.



They sound like it from the way they like to post about anything they know about furries in this thread just for Kiwi's approval, even if it adds absolutely nothing of value.


----------



## Vicsaur (Nov 17, 2018)

When I was younger I drew a lot of free art on the internet and this one person asked for their fursona to be drawn. Pretty simple right?
WELL, NO.
They treated my request as if they paid money on it and made a big deal if the eye was slightly off or the anatomy wasn't right. 
At the time, I was happy to fix those mistakes. So I fixed it, he was happy.
LITTERALLY 5 MINUTES AFTER I GOT THAT DONE He requests ANOTHER THING.
I told him I couldn't get to it at the time because I had a list of people who wanted stuff drawn, plus I had a lot of stuff going on since at the time I was in school
Not even 6 hours later he messages me asking if I got to his request yet.
I said no and he said "Can you get it done tomorrow please? I need it for something!" and I tell him I'm not sure and instead of being understandable and being like "Oh ok! That's fine!" he does the whole
"PLSSS I LOVE YOUR ART ; - ; ! " And the guilt trip shit
I was a total dumbass at the time and I drew it that night. 
And was it done?
NO.
He requests YET ANOTHER THING and that's when I had to put my foot down and tell him I couldn't do his third request unless he waited about a week because there were so many people waiting.
This asshole decides to MAKE A WHOLE RANT on me on his stupid deviantart page and sent whiteknights after me because I didn't do extra art for him.
Though, it backfired badly for him because a lot of people saw the bullshit he was doing and he even had done this to OTHER ARTIST as well.
He got his account banned , but came BACK and was doing everything he could to ruin my reputation and shit just because I didn't draw his stupid ass fursona doing something.

I've delt with a lot of Entitled Furrys when it comes to drawing stuff but nothing like this guy.

There was this one guy I knew a while back that not only typed like:
"OwO Hewwo how are yooouuu U w U " but also talked like how he typed
I don't remember where he is now and I don't care
He creeped me out


----------



## Stratovorious (Nov 17, 2018)

Vicsaur said:


> When I was younger I drew a lot of free art on the internet and this one person asked for their fursona to be drawn. Pretty simple right?
> WELL, NO.
> They treated my request as if they paid money on it and made a big deal if the eye was slightly off or the anatomy wasn't right.
> At the time, I was happy to fix those mistakes. So I fixed it, he was happy.
> ...


What are some of his usernames? A severely progressed case of USI like this guy has, has bound to have pissed off a lot of furs. Name and shame. Dox the fox. Et cetera.


----------



## Vicsaur (Nov 17, 2018)

Stratovorious said:


> What are some of his usernames? A severely progressed case of USI like this guy has, has bound to have pissed off a lot of furs. Name and shame. Dox the fox. Et cetera.



I wish I could remember his name, but it was like four years ago that this happened.
I think it was like Blue-something
I do remember it being a blue and purple-ish lion looking thing though that he wanted me to draw


----------



## Jigaboo Jones (Nov 19, 2018)

Spoiler: horrifying


----------



## Fucker Faz Bear (Nov 19, 2018)

I had this friend, fake name Person, who was (And still is) a furry. He always nagged me for art because it was 'good' and I regected him because I usually had a few requests or commissions. He always tried to guilt trip me by saying things like 'Oh I'm depressed and your best friend, why won't you draw my fursona ' and what not. *He even made a DA account and a slightly different fursona to get it draw. *I never drew his fursona and never will. I'm still friends with him, well, sort of.


----------



## Vertebraille (Nov 22, 2018)

My personal lolcow is a pretty popular artist in this fandom and comic fandoms. They have multiple kigus and fursuits and have even created basically a mascot for themselves that's a dog version of a popular anime character but at the same time will turn around and say over and over how they're not a furry and will even on their AD used to talk shit about how furries were so stupid and so terrible (not...wrong necessarily) while happily taking their cash and drawing their characters and pets at furry conventions and sauntering around cons in their fursuits.

Like...dude if you have a fursuit I'm sorry I don't care what animal it is, fictional or not, you are a FURRY

EDIT: I should mention their fursuits are pokemon, the least creative and most horrible kind of fursuits out there.


----------



## billydero (Nov 25, 2018)

I know that a personal lolcow is going to be very subjective but given that, I felt like posting one of mine: Witchiebunny.

She is of course antifa and against Nazis in all their forms, particularly the furry kind:




No grandiose and grandstanding post about blocking Zoosadists, furries who are emotional abusers, furries who are emotional predators, and sexual abusers, and the like; of course, given that describes most of her furry friends, and given that’s the only kind of friend she has, she can’t really block them, now can she?

She’s a huge train wreck emotionally and her Twitter is filled to the bilges with drivel like this. No matter how many times her friends or her husband try to reassure her she just keeps going on like this -  so she at least she falls into furry norms, I guess.



And her understanding of the world is child like at best. No, Witchiebunny, we’re not going to do this because it would be ill advised, uncalled for, and like you, retarded.



Oddly enough this vast landwhale was able to find a totally not gay furry husband in the form of Chefmongoose, who last I checked has boyfriends all over Anthrocon and Furrymuck.



Stephen King reference: “Don’t go near her, boys, she’s got herself the super flu, what we all calls the tubeneck! “

Seriously, how many chins does it a furry need?


----------



## MalWart (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm currently on a cruise, on the first day I encountered some dweeby guy carrying a large Stitch plush. I overheard him mention something about how his "friends who like to dress up in animal suits" were on the same ship a few weeks prior. Haven't really seen him since then (thank god), but time will tell if I end up crossing paths with him again.


----------



## Stratovorious (Dec 4, 2018)

MalWart said:


> I'm currently on a cruise, on the first day I encountered some dweeby guy carrying a large Stitch plush. I overheard him mention something about how his "friends who like to dress up in animal suits" were on the same ship a few weeks prior. Haven't really seen him since then (thank god), but time will tell if I end up crossing paths with him again.



In a forum of people complaining about rapists, thieves, liars, cheaters, abusers, and the combinations thereof, that's the best personal lulcow you can come up with?

Sheesh, talk about sheltered.


----------



## DarkResearchAnon (Dec 6, 2018)

I know an embarrassment to his family that is now a 2LT in the Canadian Airforce. A diaperfur crossdresser hailing from South Africa. His family are well to do Boer, and his father was a policeman there.  That and he has/had a girly bedroom like something you'd see out of a Victorian barbie playset. Last I saw him his father was dead inside, and had lost all faith..
His twitter is @drakedasheep


----------



## Tron: Deadly Dicks (Dec 9, 2018)

DarkResearchAnon said:


> I know an embarrassment to his family that is now a 2LT in the Canadian Airforce. A diaperfur crossdresser hailing from South Africa. His family are well to do Boer, and his father was a policeman there.  That and he has/had a girly bedroom like something you'd see out of a Victorian barbie playset. Last I saw him his father was dead inside, and had lost all faith..
> His twitter is @drakedasheep


Swear to god, this dude looks like he's wearing his own face


----------



## RiffRaff (Dec 9, 2018)

first make a quick experiment - to see whether a person known as grimart and trunchbull are same
put those two images into an exif data viewer and notice that they have same resolution and copy of program and compression settings and even the art style


Spoiler: open at your own risk



http://d.facdn.net/art/grimart/1544266726/1544266726.grimart_tmm29.jpg
http://d.facdn.net/art/trunch/1544252461/1544252461.trunch_turnyou152.jpg


and then maybe read through attached file to see what happens when you do some idle threats and such
laugh at me or laugh at them we are both equaly exceptional
do not take anything i wrote as a fact especially being a pedo supporter


----------



## Privileged Millennial (Dec 15, 2018)

RiffRaff said:


> first make a quick experiment - to see whether a person known as grimart and trunchbull are same
> put those two images into an exif data viewer and notice that they have same resolution and copy of program and compression settings and even the art style
> 
> 
> ...



Boy.


----------



## MW 002 (Dec 16, 2018)

Something to set the mood.



Okay Kiwis, grab your popcorn because this one is kinda funny.

So I have a personal cow, who used to go by the username of SpaceCanine that I used to follow on and off (back when I used Deviantart... I know, I know) because they were constantly posting journals regarding severely austistic internet slap fights that they would get into.

Anyways, one of their main problems that they have is that they tend to bring up old drama for pretty much little to no reason.

Now recently, she wrote a couple of callout posts against some people she has an unresolved grudge against- accusing them of spreading a rumour about her being a pedophile because she draws CP or some shit like that (I can’t verify that accusation since I don’t have a DA or FurAffinity Account)

https://sta.sh/24piwg5yu6q

Well apparently the people she was calling out in that lovely little post were notified by a mutual friend, which resulted in the mutual below getting this series of messages on their Facebook:





She also has a tendency to file police reports against people for laughing at her on the internet.

Her sperg outs are too far and few in between though, so I don’t think she’d be thread worthy. Just thought I would share some milk with you guys.

Here’s some linky links below:

Deviantart profile: https://www.deviantart.com/shibonsen?rnrd=229880
Twitter: https://mobile.twitter.com/shibonsen
Facebook: https://m.facebook.com/camib

Edit: oh shit, how did I forget to show you guys one of her journals where she’s calling for someone’s dox in exchange for money?


 




As you can tell, she hates drama.


----------



## Tron: Deadly Dicks (Dec 18, 2018)

Teriyaki 69 said:


> There's this furry artist that was called out for drawing zoo porn actually months ago in the species community but they locked down their twitter. This possible cow isn't known as much outside of deviantart. Granted this was a while ago, their main twitter here is still up and their still bitching on it
> https://twitter.com/CloverCoin
> https://twitter.com/tailsideup (locked nsfw but you can tell by the banner..)
> https://www.deviantart.com/clovercoin
> ...


Learn to archive, bub


----------



## Basic Bleach (Dec 22, 2018)

10 years ago:
Good artist, popular, cute toony style, a regular at most furcons and a few anime cons as well. Infamous in the fandom for a video featuring her eating an uncut sushi roll, snake style.
Spazzes out at con I work for, dumps longtime boyfriend and meets future husband literally 5 minutes later. They were married within 6 months.
Pitched several fits about having to get actual jobs to survive because she'd rather be drawing all day since that's fun.

Present Day:
Good artist, not as popular, sticks to local area events mostly.  Has been issued several DMCAs by Hasbro for her MLP plushies, still produces them, as well as a few Disney ones.  Ate herself into diabesity, had a tantrum because this made her infertile and she feels incomplete without babies. Failed IVF no less than twice because fuck you nature, I do what I want.  Attempted to adopt, pitched a fit because all the local agencies are religiously-based.  Heartbroken forever because adoption of baby from China fell through.
Still with instahusband, who seems to be happy.  Currently in her late 30s.



Some might know who I'm talking about. As a further hint, she has/had a really impressive Ein fursuit.  I've been watching her wreck herself for years and while I wish her well...bitch brought this on herself.
At least she's one of the less exceptional furs I've known over the years.


----------



## Tron: Deadly Dicks (Dec 23, 2018)

Rogue Boob said:


> 10 years ago:
> Good artist, popular, cute toony style, a regular at most furcons and a few anime cons as well. Infamous in the fandom for a video featuring her eating an uncut sushi roll, snake style.
> Spazzes out at con I work for, dumps longtime boyfriend and meets future husband literally 5 minutes later. They were married within 6 months.
> Pitched several fits about having to get actual jobs to survive because she'd rather be drawing all day since that's fun.
> ...


Cool story bro. What's her name?


----------



## Pandinus Imperator (Dec 29, 2018)

I have a co-worker who wears a fursuit tail to work occasionally.


----------



## Mikoyan (Dec 30, 2018)

Tron: Deadly Dicks said:


> Cool story bro. What's her name?


OP hasn't learned to minimize the powerleveling detail of his leaks.

However, a few minutes of internet sleuthing dug up this chick, who seems to fit the description to a tee. Toony style, actual-quality plush work and their DA is headed up by a 'plz gib 4 adopt' fundraiser.

On that note, adoption funding drives are one of the few times that car analogies really do work in real life: If you've gotta get your buddies to spot you to tow it from the salvage yard, you can't afford the thing.


----------



## FrickleMyPickle (Dec 31, 2018)

Broadwing said:


> OP hasn't learned to minimize the powerleveling detail of his leaks.
> 
> However, a few minutes of internet sleuthing dug up this chick, who seems to fit the description to a tee. Toony style, actual-quality plush work and their DA is headed up by a 'plz gib 4 adopt' fundraiser.
> 
> On that note, adoption funding drives are one of the few times that car analogies really do work in real life: If you've gotta get your buddies to spot you to tow it from the salvage yard, you can't afford the thing.



On one hand, alright, 50,000 is a lot to spend before the baby even gets there. Fostering's tough and not an option for everyone. On the other, there's a whole mountain of resources out there for people who want to adopt and are comfortable, but not rolling in money. It's completely doable, especially if you're not dead set on a healthy white baby that's never going to flap its hands.


----------



## Campbell-Duo (Jan 1, 2019)

I remember a few years ago i joined a furry telegram for my city that was around 6 people in total. I started to talk with this one dude about siege (since he just got it) and he invited me over to his place.



Spoiler: This is where the fun/autism begins 



during the walk over to his place he asked me if i was bi and shit like that. I said yeah and he brought up the idea of hooking up. He was average looking probably a 7.6/10 so i said sure. I got to his place and his fucking room was awful. It was in the basement with no walls just sheets and his bed was just a mattress on some tires. We chatted for a bit and did the fucking and we talked more after. He put on some random kids anime, can't remember the name but it was bakugon meets yu-gi-oh but for even smaller kids. He keeps claiming its a masterpiece while we talk about other anime and shit, he mentions that he's native so i told i was too on my grandfathers side. He went into a political flip when i said this about how Trudeau was shit, how all white Canadians need to suffer for what they did to "our people" and claimed he suffered personally from it all. He even grabbed some native ritual thing and threw smoke at me claiming it cleanses the soul.  

He was also a otherkin, claiming multiple times how he just wanted to be a dog and how since all humans have tails in the womb being a furry was normal. The dude also had no job and did not finish high school so he lived with his aunt and lived on welfare and disability checks. I tried bolting after that but he stopped me and went into a 10 min tangent about how he could tell the future and the multiple times he was right in the past. I asked him to see my future but he claims he "needs to know me better" aka i need to have more info before i say some vague shit that could apply to multiple things.


----------



## Sintharia (Jan 1, 2019)

Davidson_duo said:


> I remember a few years ago i joined a furry telegram for my city that was around 6 people in total. I started to talk with this one dude about siege (since he just got it) and he invited me over to his place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I need to know you better to see your future" is him literally admitting to being a fraud fortuneteller, and a bad one at that. Any idiot can pick up a deck of tarot cards and read someone's future out of them - to the point that there's a literal Bullshit Tarot deck in which the cards have zero assigned meaning. Reading a person for "reading the future" requires a little more skill, but it's not terribly hard. Some people broadcast certain behaviors in how they talk, carry themselves, etc. that makes it easy to go "Yeah, that's going to lead to X."


----------



## Reynard (Jan 1, 2019)

Davidson_duo said:


> I remember a few years ago i joined a furry telegram for my city that was around 6 people in total. I started to talk with this one dude about siege (since he just got it) and he invited me over to his place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully you used a condom so that you wouldn’t catch his sexually transmitted autism.


----------



## Corn Chippies (Jan 4, 2019)

Broadwing said:


> However, a few minutes of internet sleuthing dug up this chick, who seems to fit the description to a tee.



I actually think this person was in one of those my weird sex life docs on Netflix. Her boyfriend wanted her to be a sex robot so they hired a hypnotist or some shit. There was a very clear shot of con badges that said "anime Kat" or some shit and she mentioned that she deals at cons for a living during the show. I recall googling the name but not if I found anything. 

I guess I'm gonna be watching shitty TLC shows tonight to try to find it.


----------



## Oni_boltie (Jan 4, 2019)

Found a good one for you guys today. 

@soft.bug / @plushy.bug / @eye.popper.creations on Instagram is a "fursuit maker" who basically seems alright, but the more you dig into him the more shit you really find. He is trans, but has really no problem being feminine, taking soft suit photos while pushing up his breasts or just dressing and being feminine and having majority female fursonas. 

He still lives with his parents, basically does nothing, has no job, mooches off of them and just does stupid my hero academia tick tocks constantly.

Apparently he owns a range of bad dragon dildos that he has to hide, and where does he hide a used dildo that he doesn't clean? In fur, not just any fur, but in the fur he uses for commissions. He also does soft suiting like I mentioned. Basically shoving the dildo into the mouths of his fursuits. 

One thing I can really give him is that he does look like a boy. A prepubescent fat kid with man boobs.


----------



## Connectingdotsanddogs (Jan 5, 2019)

Oni_boltie said:


> Found a good one for you guys today.
> 
> @soft.bug / @plushy.bug / @eye.popper.creations on Instagram is a "fursuit maker" who basically seems alright, but the more you dig into him the more shit you really find. He is trans, but has really no problem being feminine, taking soft suit photos while pushing up his breasts or just dressing and being feminine and having majority female fursonas.
> 
> ...


At least people won't have to suffer anymore.

Closed shop on 1st Jan.

https://www.instagram.com/p/Brgz3nGHINq/


----------



## Hydra.22 (Jan 20, 2019)

I grew up in a very small, rural, Canadian town in bumfuck nowhere, in which the main activities of the local population were getting addicted to meth or being an absolute degenerate on the internet. This lead to a ridiculous amount of furries. Here's a few childhood stories I've been dying to share, and I hope you enjoy them as much as I do 



Spoiler: Our protagonists



I need to do a bit of housekeeping before we get started, as my middle school/high school friend group was wildly incestuous, due to all of us being lowly introverts who'd piss ourselves at the idea of socializing with others, (unless that was just me ) mixed with the low population. Basically everyone was involved with everyone in various different ways, be that romantically, sexually, or whatever else.

*-"Triangle": *Most of these stories, if not all, will revolve around this bitch. She was a furry, possible otherkin, munchie, and genderspecial tumblrite. (don't know if she actually had a tumblr, but by God did she act like it) Call her Triangle because she pretended to have MPD. Triangle was the name of one of her "other personalities", which she used to get away with being an awful little shit.
*-"Furfag": *You ever have a person in your friend group that is an unrepentant douche, nobody likes, everyone has told them they do not like them, and they still don't get the hint to piss off? That's this guy. Also a furry with a list of degenerate fetishes a mile long, and an abusive, possessive cunt and soon to be rapist, if not already.
*-"Best friend": *My best friend at the time. Doing his best. Good boy but shit taste in women, dated Triangle and a myriad of other chicks that might come up for being absolute degenerates. (but probably not, Triangle was the most degenerate so all the others pale in comparison) Best friends with furfag until highschool.
*-"Best friend's bro": *My ex, was dating him at the same time as Best friend was dating Triangle (middle school) so got most my information from him. Ex for a reason, wouldn't be surprised if he ended up on the sex offenders registry. Has probably cost his poor mum a lot in court fees.
*-"Karate chick": *Dated Furfag and best friends with Triangle. Sweet girl but absolute doormat. All I really knew about her was that she was a black belt. I think she actually got back together with Furfag in HS. Dated my current BF.
*-"Current BF": *Only adding him to this because he is my connection to his brother.
*-"BF's bro": *Dated Furfag and Best friend. Friends with Triangle. Transtrender but will respect the pronouns out of love for BF. Spills lots of tea along the way.





Spoiler: It WaSn'T mE, iT wAs TrIaNgLe!!!



Triangle liked to claim that she had multiple personality disorder and both visual and audio schizophrenia. It was painfully obvious she did not, because she couldn't get basic information about the disorders correct and none of her behaviours matched up with any symptoms. She liked to use these claims as an excuse for violent behaviour and attention grabbing. Within the first week of dating Best friend, she violently beat him with a stick in public. It took another nine months for him to get a hint she just might be a cunt and he broke things off with her, after she had swindled hundreds of dollars in gifts out of him, which honestly was kinda his fault, because he knew full well she had previously gotten an ex to buy her a hundred dollar plus gift and literally as soon as it was in her hands she dumped him on the spot. TL;DR: Triangle is a massive mooch and munchie.





Spoiler: That fucking fursuit



Triangle crowdfunded a 4000$ fursuit. She set up a gofundme, and it got fucking funded. No perks to backers or anything, just give me money for a fursuit, and it fucking worked. This fact will never cease to amaze me. After she got it, she wore the ears, tail, and paws to school for a week straight. Side note, pretty sure she ripped the design for it off another local furry, (this one being a grown ass woman who should know better than to parade around town in a fucking mascot costume) both being black wolf-looking things with similar green markings.





Spoiler: CatgirlGate



Ok so this one is one of my favourites, and the reason I wanted to make this post. It was MS. Best friend is dating Triangle, Furfag is dating Karate chick, Best friend and Furfag are best friends, Triangle is best friends with Karate chick. All good stuff. Best friend and Best friend's bro are at Furfag's house. Best friend's bro gets a hold of Furfags phone for whatever reason and goes through his photos. Finds a screenshot of a chat between Furfag and Triangle. Turns out its from a furry lesbian incest role play the two had been conducting for months, about a pair of catgirl twin sisters who were stuck in the closet of the orphanage they lived in and fucked in there I guess. Best friend's bro takes a photo of this with his phone and puts Furfag's phone back and pretends nothing happens. Later, he shows me and a friend the chat, and we piss ourselves laughing cause honestly it was the funniest shit we'd ever seen. Shit goes down when he shows it to another friend, who ends up leaking it to the entire school. Best friend and Karate chick find out. Oddly enough, it only ruins Furfag and Karate chick's relationship. Best friend is heartbroken but still stays with Triangle and everyone else was chummy.





Spoiler: Reduce, reuse, recycle



A part of Triangle's "MPD" was that she'd freak out if she saw a triangle. Best friend's bro uses this to his advantage. In class, he sees she's scribbling something in a scribbler. It's a big triangle with some edgy shit like "death, pain, suffering" at each corner. Best friend's bro gets an idea, and draws his own triangle with "reduce, reuse, recycle" at each corner, and slides the paper over to her. She sees it, looks at it for a bit, THEN FUCKING SCREAMS AT THE TOP OF HER LUNGS. At this point everyone was pretty done with her shit, especially the teachers, so other than looking at her, there was no real reaction.





Spoiler: BLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



Triangle and BF's bro were walking downtown one day (FOOTNOTE: BF's bro fucking hates Triangle, and only hangs out with her 'cause he's too nice to say no. Honestly I'm content with that, as it leads to great stories. Semper fi, BF's bro.) passed one of the 7+ Timmies' located in town because this is Canada, when all of a sudden Triangle runs off down an alleyway beside the Tim's and hops onto a short, wide set of stairs, almost like a stage. "Wtf are you doing 'realname'?" asks BF's bro. "I'M NOT 'REALNAME' I'M TRIANGLE" shouts back Triangle. She then proceeds to make a sound only to be described as "BLLLLLLRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR" and I am not kidding, pretends to throw knives at BF's bro. Semper fucking fi my dude.





Spoiler: Sex toys



As I hope you know by now, Triangle is a bit of an attention whore. This includes showing people her sex toys. One time she invites BF's bro over, as it turns out once he gets there, purely to show him her crusty dildos. BF's bro can't back out 'cause he lives out in fucking frenchie hickville about a 25 min drive away. A four hour walk, I believe. So, BF's bro witnesses the toys. I believe it was a couple dildos, anal beads, collars, ears, and a ball gag, if memory serves correctly. BF's bro nopes the fuck out of there pretty much immediately, and retreats to Karate chick's house I believe, as she lived close by, until his dad came and picked him up.





Spoiler: R A P E



Triangle has a strange obsession with Karate chick, bless the poor girl. She's written smut about their self inserts in the story they were writing together, after Karate chick repeatedly told her not to. I believe she's even told her to her face that she fantasists about raping her constantly. Karate chick's right prudish too so I don't know how she put up with it.



That got kinda dark so I'll end it there. I do have some stories about Furfag, Best friend's bro, and BF's bro, if anyone's interested, but I think that's it for Triangle.
Thanks for reading eh?


----------



## babybel cheese wheel (Jan 28, 2019)

Nearly 30 year old with a Disney Princess complex who insists that her deer-unicorn character is a Closed Species and will report anyone who dares to 'steal' such creative concepts from her as: Deer-Unicorns, Fantasy, Disney-like themes, or her sexual fetishes, because you can now steal sexual fetishes.

Furaffinity located Here
F-list located Here which is much more hilarious than the FA page.

Due to obvious needs for attention, I doubt she will DFE even if she did find this, but I'm archiving the above link to FA anyway:

Furaffinity

I would archive the F-list, but it's unfortunately not possible to do so as it simply archives the 18+ disclaimer page.
Not as intense or with as many instances of exact lulzy behavior, but still a way to kill ten minutes of your life.


----------



## Terrorist (Jan 28, 2019)

niggas in here acting like they wouldn't be somebody else's personal lolcow if the shoe was on the other foot


----------



## Jangarango (Jan 29, 2019)

babybel cheese wheel said:


> Nearly 30 year old with a Disney Princess complex who insists that her deer-unicorn character is a Closed Species and will report anyone who dares to 'steal' such creative concepts from her as: Deer-Unicorns, Fantasy, Disney-like themes, or her sexual fetishes, because you can now steal sexual fetishes.
> 
> Furaffinity located Here
> F-list located Here which is much more hilarious than the FA page.
> ...


I don’t think I’ve seen the word “manslut” used so many times on one page.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Jan 31, 2019)

New lopcow of mine is the former FA user Underthedarkness. Person goes and takes on a load of work, then blames personal problems (moving out, abusive BF, losing their job, ect...) for not getting it done. They soon in December decide to issue refunds consiting of over $1,400 total only to suddenly start blocking people because someone decided to issue a chargeback and others were asking for time frames for their money.

Person couldn't handle the fact they couldnt deliver the owed money and that someone got fed up with waiting, and thus decided to high tail it and run with stollen cash from over 20 people, myself included.

They have since deactivated their FA, deleted their discord, Twitter, PayPal, and basically every other form of contact. Even blocked their long time RL friend's number and stopped seeing them.

Honestly sounds like a Teil in the making who instead of continuing to take on a work load they clearly can't finish or just giving back the money thry stole, went the "I'm going to run away from responsibilities" rout. At least Teil's people MAYBE have a chance of getting their money back (Idk how she's going to pay back over $3-4k in debt) while UnderTheDarkness's victims sit x-$$$ lesser.


----------



## NotSoAceCat (Feb 6, 2019)

Alright I had many doubts to post my personal lolcows here but I'm braving up now, gotta say, for some reason, lolcows in my country comes by the dozen, you find just one acceptable being in the community after dealing with over 20 more exceptional individuals, that was mostly the main reason I stopped interacting with the locals.

But enough talk about me, let's talk some autistic stories, under spoilers because if not the thread would be as lengthy as the fucking bible. Also not mentioning names or accounts since that would otally give out who I am or at least where do I come from, if you really have that unexplainable need to know who they are shoot me a DM yo sick bastard, if you happen to know who they are, don't spoil it please, let's keep it interesting.



Spoiler: GShep Girl



Let's talk this girl, spoiled daddy's kid, daughter of an important Lieutenant from where I am from, their family got her everything she wanted and I mean everything, she started her fursuit making business and their parents got her everything she needed, she dropped middle school and they didn't bat an eye, they only asked her to do some basics on her house, do the dishes and brooming every now and then and take care of her autistic sister while they were working (and I mean actual autistic not the kind of autistic we talk so often about here, the girl was actually way more bearable than her sister) and yet, GShep girl couldn't stop talking shit about them.

 She started smoking at the age of 12, started having sex at 13, pretty much every male member of the local comunite had either nudes or had sex with her.

When her fursuit business started to take off, she had the brilliant idea to grab all the cash she could and leave her home to her own place, kind understandable, until the months passed and no one was delivered what they paid for, she spent around 1k USD in drugs, beer, and traveling from place to place all that she wanted, and then called everyone who called her out, "annoying jealous bitches" until the pressure was too much for her to handle and completely ghosted, deleted all accounts, everything and kept moving and changing her username on and on  until this date.

 A year ago there was one of those furry conventions in my city, She had the bravery to show up again (bringing along around 40 extra pounds of weight with her), take art and fursuit comissions in the spot in the hopes to "rebrand" herself. She got around another 1k worth of comissions, and all of the sudden, with less than 6 hours being there, she said she was "feeling ill" and left. She did not left any way to contact her, she didn't even give out her name, or who she was, she was completely aware of what she was doing and did it anyway. A week later the con staff made a post saying that said girl would be banned from further cons, honestly it surprise that she even made it that given that most of the locals knows her and her story .





Spoiler: "Gothic" Chick



This girls was one special case, Short chubby girl around her 30's who will only dress in black and "gothic" clothes (Which look more like pulled from hot topic clearance).

Most of us had a good laugh just watching her tantrums over Facebook for the simplest things, she hates me now because she once made a post in the group I used to hang around asking what kind of fursuits we liked the most (since she was starting her fursuit making business as well) and a friend and I just joking said we liked "bananas" as some sort of inside joke for both of us, it didn't involve the chick at all, and even then she snapped at us throwing all kind of curses for "not taking her post seriously" and inmediately deleted the post and made a lot of rant posts on her profile obviously referring to what just happened.

She has had this kind of attitude to everyone I know, she once started an actual fight in a public space just because someone asked her if she would like a bottle of water. talk about over-reacting.

She started her fursuit business around 2013, somewhere around that time. and honestly her work looked pretty good to be her first time doing this kind of stuff...that until a couple of friends and I figured out that someone else was doing the job for her and she took all the credit (and money for it)the only way we noticed it was because the actual artist left her signature on a badge that was included with a friend's fursuit tail and because some other friend saw the same fabric used for the tail on this other's artist house. Pretty sure that if she kept doing this we were not the only ones to notice, we preferred to not say anything else just for the sake of avoiding the shitstorm that would be in front of us if we ever dared to speak against her.





Spoiler: "LOOK AT ME I'M SO GAY"



Around 2012 we had a massive influx of newcommer to the local community, some of the worst if I must add, we had older guys predating the younger ones (As usual) a 40 year old shut in who had to ask their parents for permition to go outside, a lot of young cringey ones. But the one that got the honor to be called the worst was this guy, 16 y/o teenager with an awfull smell and look to match, it seemed like he haven't took a shower in months.

We had this small gathering in a public space, we planned to walk and visit some interesting points of the city and then stop at a mall and watch a movie there, we were about 30 people already gathered in one of the main points of the city, and all te sudden this guy comes by with another dude, more younger looking, wearing a collar, walking in fours at times and leashed by smelly dude.

He introduced himself and most of us choose to ignore him hoping that he would just go away, sadly not everyone got the memo and treated him like anyone else.

Anyway we went on our way, we had something around an hour walk making some stops on the way. the guy and his "pet" kept getting behind because the "pet" kept getting tired of walking on fours until the smelly dude allowed him to keep going like any normal being.

He got too handsy to every other guy that was walking around there too until the admins (which were some sort of "leaders" of the group back then) told him to cut it off. Once we reached the mall we decided to stop and eat something before the movie so we were at were all the fast food places where and the guy just stood on his chair and shouted so loud: "LOOK AT ME'!!! I'M SO GAY AND I'M GONNA HAVE SEX HERE!!" and then procceded to get down and sloppy kiss and grope his pet. Every bystander got uncofortable enough to leave and so did we, we split up hoping that no one caught us around him and they wouldn't be able to follow us back again. A few minutes later we saw in the distance a couple security officers asking them to leave and scort them out of the mall. Needless to say,nobody watched any movie that day. luckily he haven't been seen again since.





Spoiler: Panda Boy



This one is relatively more known, if you happen to know who it is please keep your mouth shut. I have nothing against the guy, he just creeps me the fuck out.

This one midly popular has a cutesy art style to gather enough attention specially for those who like this toony art style that has been becoming more and more mainstream lately.

He might not seem anything that special on the outside, that until you happen to interact with him. while he's wearing his fursuit he's extroverted, more expressive, is not afraid to do pretty much anything, fursuit's out, and he'scompletely different however, he is completely insecure, he won't look you into the eyes, all the time with his head down, stutters a lot and has this weird eye ticking when he gets nervous, it changes a bit at cons, but still has the social skills of a potato. When we used to hang around he usually stranded form the crowd and isolated himself on the darkest corner of the place just drwing all the time, and he did not do anything else during the whole thing, he'll just speak up a bit more when he wanted to draw someone's character.

He studied on the same college that I did, I figured when I found his character carved into onve of the doors and asked a teacher about, they told me that he was so weird, never like to talk to his classmates, never worked in teams, everything he wanted to do for his assignments was about his panda character and he even brought a panda plush to the campus and constantly talked to it.

I never batted an eye honestly, I also brought plushies to college when I was nervous at big tests or something (never talked to them, and never had the urge to do so, mind you) so it just was a bit weird to me.

He has this weird fixation on calling himself a "small panda" (him being on his 30's) and behave and portray himself as a little kid, even buying a small kid size bed with their respective kiddie sheets to match. once again, I only found it odd....and disturbing... but not worrisome...

Until the obvious fact struck me like lightning under a cold metal shower ..when while searching for his name I found a big amount of cub porn, made by him, not only of his characters but by comission and even as "fanart" of sorts of brand characters that were obviously supposed to be portrayed as kids (Nesquick bunny i.e.) , he even admited that he did not see trouble with CP before, so it was so obvious that I felt so stupid for not realizing before.

I even cringed a little everytime I saw pictures of him in fursuit, wonder how many kids he had the chance to be around?

and when I tried to talk it out with more locals they'll just go "oh we know! but he haven't touched anyone as far as we know so it's alright", and that when I lost hope for this degenerate fandom and it's members, and decided to never hang around the locals ever again save from a couple friends that have also distanced themselves from a while now.



Here are my stories, if you're brave enough to read through biblical levels of text, suit yourself!


----------



## CompletelyUnnerving (Feb 6, 2019)

Want to share a troll I did that is close to celebrating a 4(!) year old anniversary. 

Essentially, Craig is a 33 year old virgin who shits his pants and is into all the furry and brony shit. Sound familiar? Me and my friend pretended to be a WWII veteran interviewing him as he wanted to date his daughter. The following chat ensued.



Spoiler: 33 year old furry vs WWII father












It's not all there but enough to get the point. Read from left to right. Bonus points for using Anna's picture for the girl


----------



## TerribleIdeas™ (Feb 12, 2019)

https://mobile.twitter.com/kukuruyo/status/1095109149090893824?p=v

I dunno if we have a "general tracking thread" but I encountered this exceptionalism.


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (Feb 22, 2019)

I posted about this guy ages ago and thought to check in for his yearly Valentines Day freakout:
http://archive.md/b1Hbf


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Feb 22, 2019)

I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man said:


> View attachment 673201 View attachment 673202 View attachment 673203
> 
> I posted about this guy ages ago and thought to check in for his yearly Valentines Day freakout:
> http://archive.md/b1Hbf


Is this an openly furry incel? You've stumbled upon a unicorn if it is.


----------



## Homosexual Amphibian (Feb 23, 2019)

Terrorist said:


> niggas in here acting like they wouldn't be somebody else's personal lolcow if the shoe was on the other foot



You're my lolcow, babe


----------



## Corn Chippies (Feb 25, 2019)

Tehshigelisok said:


> Cross-posting something I posted on Personal Lolcows in 2016:
> 
> 
> 
> Since then, I've noticed that TF Birb has started to get commissions from this artist again, so maybe they patched up their differences. TF Birb has also continued to get nothing but commissions of himself turning into a bird and tearing up a football uniform.



If this is about Pheagle, he garnered himself a reputation as an incredibly shitty commissioner, to the point where artists were turning him away even for high dollar commissions because he was creepy and obnoxiously picky. I believe he posted a public letter of apology at some point in the last year or two and changed his behavior.

Edit: I just checked the Wikipedia link, it's definitely Pheagle.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (Feb 25, 2019)

Corn Chippies said:


> If this is about Pheagle, he garnered himself a reputation as an incredibly shitty commissioner, to the point where artists were turning him away even for high dollar commissions because he was creepy and obnoxiously picky. I believe he posted a public letter of apology at some point in the last year or two and changed his behavior.
> 
> Edit: I just checked the Wikipedia link, it's definitely Pheagle.



He's a fetish monomaniac, imagining himself turning into an eagle while wearing a football uniform is literally the only thing he can get off to.


----------



## Stratovorious (Feb 25, 2019)

GayDemiBoy said:


> Is this an openly furry incel? You've stumbled upon a unicorn if it is.


He's in a fandom full of furfags in open relationships and can't get dick. Impressive.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Feb 25, 2019)

KhazWolf. A self proclaimed programmer. Known foreskin fetishist. I came across him when NaomiH told Homer Hickam to suck her dick. KhazWolf told Hickam to drop dead from cancer. I went to investigate a bit further and found his tweets talking about foreskins and Anti-government tweets in the same account.
Also he is a self-proclaimed programmer. His coding experience is on a SNES MSU-1 and hasn’t programmed anything since 6 years ago.

There’s a thing he posted on r/foreskin_restoration about his experience with a DTR and how when he jerks off, his dick turns white because of tension. He also talks about red bumps on his dick on this post. 

He has a Weasyl, FurAffinity, SoFurry, and a DeviantArt accounts. 

Khaz’s accounts: 
Weasyl 
SoFurry
https://www.deviantart.com/khazwolf
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/khaz/
Story about how he jerked off after getting a DTR.


----------



## Stratovorious (Feb 25, 2019)

Cedric_Eff said:


> KhazWolf. A self proclaimed programmer. Known foreskin fetishist. I came across him when NaomiH told Homer Hickam to suck her dick. KhazWolf told Hickam to drop dead from cancer. I went to investigate a bit further and found his tweets talking about foreskins and Anti-government tweets in the same account.
> Also he is a self-proclaimed programmer. His coding experience is on a SNES MSU-1 and hasn’t programmed anything since 6 years ago.
> 
> There’s a thing he posted on r/foreskin_restoration about his experience with a DTR and how when he jerks off, his dick turns white because of tension. He also talks about red bumps on his dick on this post.
> ...


The foreskin thing is a bit weird but what milkable things has he done?

If it ain't a lulcow, it's just bullshit.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Feb 25, 2019)

Stratovorious said:


> The foreskin thing is a bit weird but what milkable things has he done?
> 
> If it ain't a lulcow, it's just bullshit.


The only notable thing he did was defend NaomiH and tell Homer Hickam to die. But aside from that the only thing that’s notable about him is him being a foreskin fetishist.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Mar 9, 2019)

billydero said:


> I know that a personal lolcow is going to be very subjective but given that, I felt like posting one of mine: Witchiebunny.
> 
> She is of course antifa and against Nazis in all their forms, particularly the furry kind:
> 
> ...


Didn't this chick rename herself Witchybunny after going after 2 The Ranting Gryphon on an early 2Sense episode? (formerly Witchychicky)




meretseger said:


> Many moons ago I met this guy through a mutual friend. He recently got out of the military at the time. He came off a little slow, and was the touchy-feely type. Liked to touch hair, rub shoulders, and other creepy shit. He ended up briefly marrying (not sure if they're still married) his lesbian friend so they could reap the benefits of whatever money he received from the military. I _knew_ he was a furry but I didn't know to what degree. Apparently he's a chapter leader of San Diego furmeets or whatever they're called.
> 
> At some point or another, he said being a furry was worse than being gay.
> 
> ...


The only time I've seen Chance is on stage (FC201x, forget the exact year but he played the Kingdom Hearts intro)
That's unfortunate that he's so..."hands-on". Seemed like an okay guy, but thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Gilad Pellaeon (Mar 16, 2019)

This is a nice story about an amazing YouTube animator named BishopStarz

A long long time ago I met a man we will refer to as Bishop, who was just starting his journey down the road to being a furry.  Bishop revealed to a friend of mine that he was starting an animation YouTube channel with a series that was going to be gritty and tough.  So patiently me and my friend waited to see what Bishops animated series would look like; he had described it as being a series about war with intertwining stories and interests, it sounded interesting enough.  What Bishop had neglected to mention was the fact that all of the characters in this series would be wolves, and as he would later reveal to us he himself wants to be a wolf.

Our first look at Bishops new animated series was sometime in either late 2016 or early 2017 the exact date really doesn't matter, this is when all of his content started being produced. Bishop started going down a path few of his friends at the time would follow, the further into the furry community he went the more his friends distanced themselves from him. It quickly devolved into him having very few real life friends this would've been closer to the middle of 2017 by this point Bishop didn't need real life friends, he had created a Discord server where he and all of his other internet friends (furry children) would get together and talk about a wide variety of topics a few examples of some of their common talking points were.


Spoiler: Homosexual Fellatio











Spoiler: Nascar









It was common for them just to have discussions about these sorts of things, that was until around the same time Bishop met the love of his life TheSprintingCoyWolf.
Coy as we will call her is quite the character she has a variety of desirable qualities such as but not limited to
-Wanting to become a man
-Believing she already is a wolf
-Being a hardcore control freak
-"Ughh I'm sooo depressed please pay attention to me"
and many others which I will allow her to explain



Spoiler: Amazing Q and A












But back to our main exhibit here is a more recent update on bishop this is an early 2018 update


Spoiler: Love Blossoms on the battlebus








aside from some excellent screenshots and a him losing pretty much all that was left of his real life friends, other than maybe two people not much has happened in the real world for Bishop since around the time of this Deviant Art post, however in the internet realm Bishop has been very busy creating his animated series.

Apparently now in the beginning of 2019 Bishop the man the myth the legend has completed or nearly completed his masterpiece and with this announcement came a nice video where he showed his face.






This is where I will conclude my brief summary of Bishop and his little circle here are all of his links if you want to bother him or if you want to know more don't hesitate to ask this was just quickly thrown together and I am sure I broke some rule with how I formatted this.
Bishop's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC_iqjC-CQGXjvzUu5BV-tSg
Bishop's Deviant Art: https://www.deviantart.com/bishopstarz
(On a side note the guy who doesn't want people knowing his real name on the internet allows people to see it on his Deviant Art Jacob E. Turner)
Coy's YouTube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCcoZLG_MbQFyaFlrbweLJkg/featured
Coy's Deviant Art: https://www.deviantart.com/thesprintingcoywolf
Coy's Roblox: https://www.roblox.com/users/38663296/profile
(Coy is a frequent in Roblox and can be found in many wolf RP games as I imagine many other autistic people are)


----------



## Yutyrannus (Apr 16, 2019)

I wasn't sure whether this guy warranted his own thread or not, so I'll put it here. Also lol sorry had to edit it like six times because I'm dumb as fuck and broke the images,

Terence Iversen is a 31 year old zoophilic furry who has invited himself into dog handler groups in an attempt to obtain more gear for his fetish.  Those familiar with dog enthusiast Facebook may have seen this familiar face, particularly in _Muzzle Up Pup! The Pro-Muzzle Community_. Unlike Terence seems to think, this is not a fetish group, but a group for dog owners who advocate for responsible muzzle use.








Terence T. Iversen 
6203 180th Ave, Newell, IA, 50568-7630


LINKS:
*Facebook:* http://archive.md/2fohQ
*Instagram: *https://www.instagram.com/muzzledbandit /  http://archive.md/fBYG2
*Collarspace:* https://www.collarspace.com/details...bhfv=0&bhfx=&bhsh=768&bhsw=1366&bhtz=3&bhqs=1 /  http://archive.md/sgoCZ
*XTube: *https://www.xtube.com/profile/muzzledbandit-48460022 / http://archive.md/bfjUr
*Twitter:* https://twitter.com/banditshepherd / http://archive.md/QV0S5
*Amino:* https://aminoapps.com/c/furry-amino/page/user/bandit/ERqa_5k3u4fxD0L6apj8L77rrqm34a3RqV7 /
*Ebay:* https://www.ebay.com/usr/foreveraloneumad / http://archive.md/Tujfy Even this does not escape his muzzle fetish.


A quick bio from his Amino page:


> A little about myself. I am a 28 year old Lab Shepherd mix that goes by Bandit. I take it a bit further then most people I know. My uniform at work even has Bandit on it. *I recently was about to get myself microchipped and registered with Hone Again*(now have got that done). *I believe that I am a dog born in a humans body* as I have a natural talent with dogs. *I have been volunteering at the local dog shelter for the past 15 years and am the official trainer*. I specialize in the large aggressive dogs and have rehabilitated dogs that professional trainers have failed on. I enjoy being with dogs of course, building/upgrading computers, and more recently photography. I have my high school degree and college degree in automotive repair. I'm friendly and only play bite most of the time, so feel free to send me a message or chat with me.




His fursonas are Bandit Shepherd and Baskerville (which is... a brand of muzzle). Both have unnerving fursuits.


Spoiler: Bandit Shepherd











Spoiler: Baskerville









Attention was brought to Terence when he posted his fetish material in _Muzzle Up, Pup! The Pro-Muzzle Community_. He didn't like it very much when there was backlash, unfortunately, and proceeded to delete the post.





A look at his public Facebook profile reveals quite a lot about Terence. Terence is friends with some outstanding individuals, including Cani Lupine, Chelsea (Chandler) Montgomery, and Ruffles Ridges. These people just so happen to be zoophiles. Hm.  http://archive.md/OgEEe

Further perusing of his Facebook and Twitter shows some questionable at best images. These same images are repeated on his Instagram. A recurring theme in his photos is expensive dog gear including a harness intended for service dogs for the mobility and vision impaired and custom-made muzzles. For dogs, not dogfuckers, mind you. He feels the need to include his pets in his fetish escapades. _Hmm_.


Spoiler: You can see it in their eyes.






View attachment 728000


















His self establishment as a "dog trainer" is thus very much a concern. He also has himself listed as a "CGC evaluator" on Facebook, meaning he very well could be handling other people's pets. His obvious dog fetish makes this a concern.




He also has a habit of_ leaving his existing dogs at the shelter to bring other dogs home_. Again a concern, considering his zoophilic tendencies. Throughout his Instagram, there is also repeated mentions of adopting and rehoming dogs, which is a familiar routine among zoophiles as their abuse causes behavioral problems. Now note, I have not yet found any concrete evidence that he is a self-admitted zoophile, but the circumstantial evidence seems damning.






A quick search of his name shows a funny buyer beware. Terence purchased a metal dog crate and irreparably damaged it by trying to cram himself inside.


> SELLERS BEWARE! This buyer purchased an aluminum dog crate through my eBay store. He appears to have attempted to physical crawl into the aluminum dog crate himself and completely destroyed the crate. I provided him a full refund immediately along with paid in full return shipping. The item was returned spray painted and ripped apart. I received harassing emails and facebook messages from Mr. Iversen. He was reported to eBay and blocked from facebook. This has been a horrible and scary experience for me and my family.


 (http://archive.md/Sjare)


----------



## Jack Awful (Apr 16, 2019)

Yutyrannus said:


> I wasn't sure whether this guy warranted his own thread or not, so I'll put it here. Also lol sorry had to edit it like six times because I'm dumb as fuck and broke the images,
> 
> Terence Iversen is a 31 year old zoophilic furry who has invited himself into dog handler groups in an attempt to obtain more gear for his fetish.  Those familiar with dog enthusiast Facebook may have seen this familiar face, particularly in _Muzzle Up Pup! The Pro-Muzzle Community_. Unlike Terence seems to think, this is not a fetish group, but a group for dog owners who advocate for responsible muzzle use.
> 
> ...


Jesus.
I say he deserves his own thread.


----------



## Yutyrannus (Apr 16, 2019)

Manly-Chicken said:


> Jesus.
> I say he deserves his own thread.


I'll wait on some more content first. It's kind of bizarre how his shit flies over the heads of almost everyone else in the group. Here's some more in group posts from Terence. 

In this post, he was asked if he was into puppy play by another member. 




Riiiight. That doesn't contradict your "collarspace" profile at all. 


> I am a 29yo male who desires to be treated and trained as a K9. I have a collection of standard and custom made equipment such as a Carrara chastity belt(soon to be replaced with a Neosteel) custom training shock collar, many muzzles and collars, a couple harnesses. I desire a good fair owner that is strict, yet fair. I wouldn't mind being trained for obedience, tricks, or fetching things for you.






Here he is selling his fetish gear to unsuspecting dog owners. 




One reasonable person in the comments tagged the "I'm kinkshaming and calling the ASPCA" group lol.


----------



## Corn Chippies (Apr 17, 2019)

Yutyrannus said:


> I'll wait on some more content first. It's kind of bizarre how his shit flies over the heads of almost everyone else in the group. Here's some more in group posts from Terence.
> 
> In this post, he was asked if he was into puppy play by another member.
> View attachment 728185
> ...



To be honest, dogbook could have its own thread. The entire community is a shit show. This is just the tip of the iceburg - there are entire "secret" dog owner kink groups and who knows what's going on in those?


----------



## ADN_VIII (Apr 18, 2019)

I currently admin a discord server that has a sizeable but shrinking contingent of furries. The previous owner started it as a general purpose porn server, because enough of those don't exist already, and had a sperg induced breakdown, then left it to me to run. 

Anyway. I joined as admin in February of 18. Probably three weeks later, after deleting about a dozen species specific furry porn channels, I get a bunch of them pinging me in general DEMANDING THAT I STOP CENSORING THEIR FETISHES. 

Among the list of demands was the dozen or so channels restored (and the content as though that were possible), they wanted a furry only nudes channel and a fursuit channel. I said no to all demands. 

One of them said, "we get a say in here. It's not like you're god." My co admin and a friend I brought in to help clean the server replies with, "this is his server. He is god in here and these are his rules. You can accept them or leave." 

One of them, a guy with the handle Lynx and an icon of a fox, decided that the best course of action would be to make ~10 sock accounts and have them all join at once with an invite link that he made and spam furry scat porn in general. What gave it away was that they all had his Lynx icon. So I ban 9 of them, rename the last one, and confine him to a channel that I renamed "laughingstock." 

To this day, he still screeches about wanting a say in the running of the server. I'll grab some screen caps and censor the personal info later.


----------



## 2.D. (Apr 18, 2019)

ADN_VIII said:


> I currently admin a discord server that has a sizeable but shrinking contingent of furries. The previous owner started it as a general purpose porn server, because enough of those don't exist already, and had a sperg induced breakdown, then left it to me to run.
> 
> Anyway. I joined as admin in February of 18. Probably three weeks later, after deleting about a dozen species specific furry porn channels, I get a bunch of them pinging me in general DEMANDING THAT I STOP CENSORING THEIR FETISHES.
> 
> ...


Pics or it didnt happen. To hell with censoring shit, this is KF. there's some muzzle fucker's dox literally right above this post.


----------



## ADN_VIII (Apr 18, 2019)

Notan Alte said:


> Pics or it didnt happen. To hell with censoring shit, this is KF. there's some muzzle fucker's dox literally right above this post.



Rule number one of the internet is to not give away who you are. Since my discord handle is in the caps, I'll censor them first. 

Lurk more newfag.


----------



## Adamska (Apr 19, 2019)

ADN_VIII said:


> Rule number one of the internet is to not give away who you are. Since my discord handle is in the caps, I'll censor them first.
> 
> Lurk more newfag.


Stop humblebragging about how you rumbled some sex perverts first.


----------



## Big Bang (Apr 19, 2019)

Yutyrannus said:


> I'll wait on some more content first. It's kind of bizarre how his shit flies over the heads of almost everyone else in the group. Here's some more in group posts from Terence.
> 
> In this post, he was asked if he was into puppy play by another member.
> View attachment 728185
> ...


Put a prong collar round his fat neck and see how he really likes being a dog.

Someone needs to report this to the shelter he frequents, _immediately_. While there may not be any proof of him actually fucking a dog, the fact that he involves them in risque situations by posing with them while wearing his puppy-play gear is enough of a warning that this man should not be allowed to own/come in contact with animals. An investigation can be opened regarding this, and any animals he's had from the shelter can be swabbed for human DNA remnants within the vulva or anal regions of the most recent victim (within 92 hours). Highly preferable to have actual evidence of him raping one, but it never hurts to inform a staff member there that they need to check the animals for potential sodomy. 
 The fact that he gives the shelters higher return rates is one thing (if I'm understand this correctly), the fact that he's raping each dog and then throwing them off to some poor family who's going to have a dog that has dominance issues, that's fucked up. Do not let this man have contact with other people's family pets.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Apr 22, 2019)

Reynard said:


> Hopefully you used a condom so that you wouldn’t catch his sexually transmitted autism.


Not really a cow, more so just an exploitative tool, but Sukebepanda who drew your avatar has done some pretty immoral shit.


Spoiler: mediocre rant



I've never rubbed up against any noteworthy furry but she's probably the closest. At the time, she was in an unhappy relationship with a dude going by Shelby (in Second Life at least). Turns out he had zero sex-drive but loved diapers and scat. She noped out of there. Okay, ends up living with some other dude. They flirt a bit and she goes on about her art business. Eventually she ends up at some chiptune concert and hits it off with one of the artists. Ends up drawing him personal pieces during a VoIP call on a shared canvas, which in theory is a pretty cute way to fluster/seduce someone.

Fast forward; she gets a third dude involved, now having two guys move together in the hopes of both being with/fucking her while she flies off to live with said artist. Probably a common thing for manipulative women to do, but she was so aware of it that it was insanely distasteful.

In terms of artistry however; she's pretty fucking clever. She charged +30% for scat, having absolutely no issues drawing it. A brown log could easily add $50 to her prices, which obviously meant she got bombarded with scat lovers because so few draw it willingly. I had a decent experience with two pieces from her, and we genuinely spoke well and were somewhat friends. Then, me wanting a certain theme drawn, she goes on about it for literal months; how she loves it and tweets "I want to draw x so bad", yet didn't just draw what I paid her to. Did an OC of her own instead.

Few months down the line and giving her my last bit of trust, she straight up expresses a need for me to win a be-first raffle to be allowed to pay her for art. Alongside people who'd else just win the free art. I dropped my shit and walked out at that point, but I only saw her starting to post more and more art as her prices rose. Not half her art was even paid; it was fan art for popufurs to boost her reputation.

I don't _Big Think_ about artists often, because they tend to be simpletons, but she played the fandom incredibly well. All during this, she used to be one of the first big 3D modelers for furry items in Second Life, which still to this day generates three digits of revenue a month with no time investment, while it used to be +$1000 at its prime. She single-handedly convinced me that furry artists who make very little money are the cause themselves. You can milk them to bits and still be a community saint.


I'm honestly surprised anyone making money off of the fandom can end up on its bad side. I've seen borderline abuse go unchecked because they had a hot OC (See: paid the right people the right money). 

One of Sukebepanda's fan arts basically made a dude's furry career, leading to several other big artists following suit. Hell, if you're not even an artist, you can make a $500 tablet giveaway and receive $2500 in art entries. I've seen it several times and people see it as a chance to prove how good they are, not simply another tool giving him discounted art.


----------



## Reynard (Apr 22, 2019)

Cactus Wings said:


> Not really a cow, more so just an exploitative tool, but Sukebepanda who drew your avatar has done some pretty immoral shit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: mediocre rant
> ...


Wow.  Never knew any of this shit.  I just used the icon because I needed an Easter-themed one.  Question, though, who are these people who got away with being abusive because people thought their OC was hot?  I want to that story now!


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (May 1, 2019)

"What ever happened to Zer?"

She became a gaping money hole. At least half of her Twitter posts are her needing money. She even started a Patreon with Panda, which was smart as they're the better artist by a mile. They can lean on their talent. Which I'd feel bad for if they weren't a total doormat.


----------



## Tron: Deadly Dicks (May 15, 2019)

Gilad Pellaeon said:


> This is a nice story about an amazing YouTube animator named BishopStarz
> 
> A long long time ago I met a man we will refer to as Bishop, who was just starting his journey down the road to being a furry.  Bishop revealed to a friend of mine that he was starting an animation YouTube channel with a series that was going to be gritty and tough.  So patiently me and my friend waited to see what Bishops animated series would look like; he had described it as being a series about war with intertwining stories and interests, it sounded interesting enough.  What Bishop had neglected to mention was the fact that all of the characters in this series would be wolves, and as he would later reveal to us he himself wants to be a wolf.
> 
> ...


That guy looks like the autistic mix of LGR and Ricky from Sons of Butcher


----------



## TimeToLeaveAnySite- (May 20, 2019)

https://twitter.com/SundanceConnor
		

This guy posts furry porn on a discord I was in and has forced people to follow his gay and femboy/trap furry NSFW account. He used to be a admin for a server i was in before leaving. He would always mute other for talking over him his ego was the size of the amount of water on Earth. He acts better just because he is gay and he sounds like a stereotypical gay guy he sounds like Mr. Slave.


----------



## YayLasagna (May 20, 2019)

TimeToLeaveAnySite- said:


> https://twitter.com/SundanceConnor
> 
> 
> This guy posts furry porn on a discord I was in and has forced people to follow his gay and femboy/trap furry NSFW account. He used to be a admin for a server i was in before leaving. He would always mute other for talking over him his ego was the size of the amount of water on Earth. He acts better just because he is gay and he sounds like a stereotypical gay guy he sounds like Mr. Slave.


>Joined today
>First post
This entire post reads like butthurt ravings. You also haven't told us how he forced someone to follow a twitter account. You just seem mad and want a personal army.


----------



## Adamska (May 20, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> >Joined today
> >First post
> This entire post reads like butthurt ravings. You also haven't told us how he forced someone to follow a twitter account. You just seem mad and want a personal army.


There's a reason I mostly just lurk in this thread to laugh at the asshurt furries. Which still shockingly seem to sometimes be able to drag the retarded furries that they have a retarded vendetta with to despite said pathetic attempts to PA.

They both lose and I gain amusement regardless honestly.


----------



## SüßerSchwadron (May 21, 2019)

Someone defending furries on a group dedicated to snake ownership, care and herping once threatened to call the police on me for saying that we need a furricide underneath a post of someone in a bee(?) fursuit, the later came on my DMs posting the number of the fucking Viennese State Police as a threat, that was a few weeks ago and I would be glad to post pics when I find them


----------



## TimeToLeaveAnySite- (May 23, 2019)

TimeToLeaveAnySite- said:


> https://twitter.com/SundanceConnor
> 
> 
> This guy posts furry porn on a discord I was in and has forced people to follow his gay and femboy/trap furry NSFW account. He used to be a admin for a server i was in before leaving. He would always mute other for talking over him his ego was the size of the amount of water on Earth. He acts better just because he is gay and he sounds like a stereotypical gay guy he sounds like Mr. Slave.


Now  realize this whole thing i said is retarded and autistic


----------



## SüßerSchwadron (May 24, 2019)

SüßerSchwadron said:


> Someone defending furries on a group dedicated to snake ownership, care and herping once threatened to call the police on me for saying that we need a furricide underneath a post of someone in a bee(?) fursuit, the later came on my DMs posting the number of the fucking Viennese State Police as a threat, that was a few weeks ago and I would be glad to post pics when I find them



I found the picture!


----------



## Campbell-Duo (May 25, 2019)

Davidson_duo said:


> I remember a few years ago i joined a furry telegram for my city that was around 6 people in total. I started to talk with this one dude about siege (since he just got it) and he invited me over to his place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


update on my own story,the dude left the telegram shortly after i posted this (either he found it or just good timing) but he did message me on grindr!

If this leads to any weird meetings in the future i will post any more weird shit here. No i wont put my dick in him this time


----------



## camopattern (Jun 4, 2019)

Can't put it into proving grounds without sources for this shit. Eh probably should go on the army thread idk mods can do what they want with this.

*April Pereira-Finn / Apes / Apeslion / Starbuttsco / KemonoUK*

Allegedly:

Scammed multiple people by not delivering art, plush and even suit commissions over a 6 year period _minimum_ (link below)
Is actively stalking and harassing a member of the confuzzled staff (below)
Was previously banned from UK furry cons (I need a source!!)
Is blacklisted by a large part of the kemono community, *especially* among the Japanese who have her on shared block list distributed via LINE (I'm trying to get a copy)
KemonoUK is *not* a British kemono community, it is literally Apes and she uses it only for her personal circlejerk, asspats and bitching box (http://t.me/KemonoUK)
Boasts about her "30 inch thighs", encourages dangerous obesity as sexy and rages on anyone who disagrees as fat shamers (twitter)
Is extremely toxic and bitchy on twitter, has been called out multiple times and is seen attacking people on her alt accounts (listed below)
Is a camera whore who loves showing off her tits at every opportunity (twitter, instagram)
Is an *extreme* narcissist, frequently lies to boost her own ego, acts like a North Korean dictator when she feels threatened (twitter, telegram)
Has a child (heard on streams, claims to be a mother)

Found a twitter thread about her scamming
http://archive.md/6I0P1


Spoiler: Screenshot of thread









Recently posted a thread about how shes not making pride merch (that nobody will buy) because she's not cashing in like the gays and would take sales away from them  shes apparently known for being homophobic and transphobic _but we need sources._


Spoiler: impressive narcissism



http://archive.md/hJjCz





Here's a quote dump from the fursuit thread that triggered this post. Obviously if she is a lolcow deserving of a thread we can do something but there are way too many gaps right now.



Edward Cullen said:


> It's a mix of both. She's using resin heads now but won't pad them out to match her body weight. It was better when she made them all foam, even though they looked derpy as fuck.
> 
> If I kept up with her she'd be a good candidate for a thread. She once appeared on TV in suit for some reason, used to stream fursuit building while her kid talked about shitting himself in the background and did stick and poke tattoos in her house.





Powerlevel22 said:


> Resin heads? Jesus.
> 
> Also, yeah I did some looking into her after reading what you said last night. This bitch is crazy. Found some threads on her about scamming people?
> 
> ...





Connectingdotsanddogs said:


> Apes was banned from the UK convention Confuzzled for a while. Not sure why but she was allowed back after years have passed since the initial ban





Francis Dollarhyde said:


> She seems odd.
> 
> https://twitter.com/apeslion/status/1135103078670225410
> 
> ...





Reynard said:


> Anyone know why she got banned from Confuzzled?
> 
> 
> Furries memed that one knot tweet to shit, be they sick fucks or not.  I wouldn't say it's a red flag.  The picture of the eat licking the chick's ass is just funny, though.  I wouldn't say that's a red flag either.
> ...





camopattern said:


> Maybe I should put my title as "Kemono Hunting" or some shit, mochiri's boob suit has nothing on this fat whore. It took me 2 minutes of reading her timeline to think "I'm pretty sure every kemono suiter and artist with an ounce of self respect is steering clear of this" because I don't think she even knows what the word means, and is clearly a piss poor copycat of Tsukiyo's unhealthy obsession with thighs (Hun, that's not what kemono is in the slightest).
> 
> I took at good look at her profile on Twitter and yeah she seems like a definite lolcow candidate. Her ego is absolutely incredible, it's been a while since I've seen someone so completely obsessed and full of themselves. One of the things I've noticed is even though she's not dropping names she seems to be actively accusing another person of stalking her, yet it seems like it she's the one doing the stalking? I can't find any tweets about people bitching on her. She got some serious vendetta issues which doesn't seem surprising considering her attitude and her apparent history of being banned from cons. I'm now legitimately curious to see what information people can dig up on her, especially about her past scamming experiences.
> 
> ...





Powerlevel22 said:


> It just gets better and better with her doesn’t it?
> 
> Thanks for clearing off some of that, I was taking a look throughout the day myself and that thread was hella messy. Shame she doesn’t have the balls to mention who she’s saying all this about, she really has it in for them.
> 
> ...





Powerlevel22 said:


> We have a name, courtesy of her Instagram.
> 
> I present to you, April Pereira-Finn
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Cullen (Jun 5, 2019)

camopattern said:


> snip



I'm still looking for that TV show, I think it was something like Jeremy Kyle but I'm not having much luck. It was about six or seven years ago to be fair.

Her FA accounts in the mean time (there's a lot)





						Userpage of Apes-partials -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Userpage of Apes-partials -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

archived 5 Jun 2019 04:21:14 UTC




					archive.fo
				



(This one is my favourite. Check out those scraps)








						Scraps Gallery for Apes-partials -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

archived 5 Jun 2019 04:22:27 UTC




					archive.fo
				









						Userpage of Purrfect-customs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Userpage of Purrfect-customs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

archived 5 Jun 2019 04:23:06 UTC




					archive.fo
				









						Userpage of Apes -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				



(Locked to registered users only so no archive)






						Userpage of MadeByApes -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Userpage of MadeByApes -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

archived 5 Jun 2019 04:18:17 UTC




					archive.fo
				




And some screenshots from the ukfurs forums


Spoiler: Screenshots


----------



## YayLasagna (Jun 5, 2019)

Edward Cullen said:


> Userpage of Apes -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> 
> 
> Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!
> ...


I got you.
Her FA is pretty standard, mix of SFW, Pin ups, and NSFW. Nothing out of the ordinary as far as I can see.


Spoiler


----------



## omori (Jun 5, 2019)

Here’s her business


----------



## camopattern (Jun 5, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> I got you.
> Her FA is pretty standard, mix of SFW, Pin ups, and NSFW. Nothing out of the ordinary as far as I can see.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh that explains why she never delivered those art commissions, look at the difference between 2011 stuff. It's pretty obvious she's a tracer. Not surprising actually, a lot of these are stock bbw art from /d/


----------



## Powerlevel22 (Jun 5, 2019)

Kurosaki Ichigo said:


> View attachment 786774
> Here’s her business



I’m not really sure by people support this shit. This is just generic stuff you can order online and get custom printed yourself. Mugs, eye masks and shit? I mean come on, badges and stuff are so generic. Starbutts is so blatantly a rip of Starbucks that I’m surprised she hasn’t been slapped with a lawsuit. Same goes for that “Paw Hub” and “Maw Hub”.

Don’t even get me started on the “Down with the Thickness” t-shirts. Again, no originality in there either.

I’ll do some more digging later.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jun 5, 2019)

camopattern said:


> Not surprising actually, a lot of these are stock bbw art from /d/


Proof? I believe you but we need to back claims up.


----------



## camopattern (Jun 5, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> Proof? I believe you but we need to back claims up.



No unfortunately I jumped the gun I'll take the bullet on that one.

But her art "tutorial" video is literally her tracing lol








						Apes Art - Lets Draw! - 1
					

Hi guys, first video tutorial on how to anthro or 'furry' characters, todays lessons focuses on shapes, breaking down figures into shapes making it easier to...




					www.youtube.com
				




Checking her other videos it's strange because her content from 2 years ago wasn't that bad, she had a western art style with a little anime flavor and it showed early signs of promise. There's no evidence of tracing it looks like she's just using references for her poses which nearly every artist does. Her furaffinity gallery however is just a bastardized mix of bbw fat fetish art (which is why i compared it to /d/) that she's trying to pass off as kemono and her older much better western stuff. Honestly it's just her ruining her own art so she can cash in on the anime fans.


----------



## NikiY (Jun 6, 2019)

I didn't want to do this, really. I know I'm revealing who I am straight off the bat, but I am the person Apes has been accusing of stalking and being a nazi/nazi sympathiser, racist, fame Grabber, trouble cause... A lot of things.

She has tried increasingly over the last year to destroy my reputation in the community and has shut me out of the UK Kemono community quite purposely. I have lost a lot of friends because of her, and I just wanted to enjoy my hobby in peace.

I have tried to keep away from her for a year. But she won't stay away from me. She won't give me peace, and I reached out to another Kemono furry who is involved asking all of them to please stop, but they have all made their intentions clear.

My twitter  is Niki_Yanagi, and I have a lot of chat logs to share with you all that I don't even know where to begin.

I will try and work out what I'm doing to attach all of the chat logs shortly. Once I've said my piece and answered any questions, I'll be taking my leave.

Suffice to say, my last year has been hell because of her. To the point I ended up in hospital and my job performance has suffered greatly while she sits on her arse and doesn't have to work while she claims benefits from the UK Government.

And I have a lot of knowledge on her history too as more and more people have approached me about her in the community.

If I'm in the wrong place to post this please let me know. Not sure how it works around here. I'm not looking for sympathy or understanding. I'm here to drop the information and the history.

It will take a while to write everything up but I'll dump that info shortly.

(BTW yes I know I'm in the awful fursuit thread. I found your comments funny)

EDIT: Apologies to Camopattern btw about pinging you on your profile. I wanted to try and do this via you initially, because I didn’t want it tracing back to me. TBH, I should actually be brave about this shit and stand up to her. So yeah, sorry about that.

EDIT2: Also, I have everything written up, the main thing is having all the evidence nicely collated and put together neatly, because I’m not an ass. I have a lot to censor (names etc), and that is the main meat of the work for the evidence. I will only reveal Apes and my own name throughout, I won’t reveal the names of other people as they either shouldn’t be, wouldn’t want to be, or I don’t want to involve them at all, over at this current point in time. You’ll be getting pure chat logs though. Just need to be patient for it.

EDIT3: Oh yeah, @Edward Cullen the TV Show was Russell Howard’s Good News. It’s on YouTube.

Small update for you guys on this;

I have everything written down. I now have all the evidence collated and am currently editing out names of people that are not involved or shouldn’t be involved. This will take a small while, and then I have to add everything into the forum post.

Once I have that, I’ll proceed.

Also, some of the other furs involved are aware of what’s going on, so make sure to say hi.


----------



## Quieres? (Jun 7, 2019)

When I was in 9th grade, a girl in the grade below me was a furry and right before Halloween we had a costume contest where people dressed up as.. Well, average Halloween stuff. She came in her lime-green wolf fursuit.
Nowadays she runs a Tumblr that's mostly comprised of furry porn and more realistic dog porn, at least it was before the Tumblr NSFW purge. This combined with the fact that she has several dogs irl (that she posts about _a lot_) feels pretty worrying.


----------



## camopattern (Jun 7, 2019)

NikiY said:


> I didn't want to do this, really. I know I'm revealing who I am straight off the bat, but I am the person Apes has been accusing of stalking and being a nazi/nazi sympathiser, racist, fame Grabber, trouble cause... A lot of things.
> 
> She has tried increasingly over the last year to destroy my reputation in the community and has shut me out of the UK Kemono community quite purposely. I have lost a lot of friends because of her, and I just wanted to enjoy my hobby in peace.
> 
> ...



Powerleveling for the sake of revenge against someone who wronged you is never a good idea. You're going to damage the reputation of the friends you do have that aren't involved with apes and cause friction within in the already small British furry community.


----------



## NikiY (Jun 7, 2019)

camopattern said:


> Powerleveling for the sake of revenge against someone who wronged you is never a good idea. You're going to damage the reputation of the friends you do have that aren't involved with apes and cause friction within in the already small British furry community.



As much as I really appreciate the sentiment, the last year of my life has been hell because of her. Being called a stalker when I’ve tried to stay away from her and we both just happen to be at the same events and then she goes around telling everyone this stuff privately, pulling people away from me at events and then telling them in front of me I’m a racist and a nazi? Yeah, as much as you are 100% right, the whole rule book was thrown out at that point.

Don’t get me wrong, I’m trying to be diplomatic, and have continuously tried to be diplomatic to make this all end, and even now I’m trying to be diplomatic about it, but she won’t stop. At all. So I don’t know what choice is left.

Also... why will it make the British furry community more damaged? This is to do with those who have tried to ruin me, and created a “UK Kemono” community just to lock me out of it. If they hadn’t done that and just shown me some basic respect, we probably wouldn’t be here right now. They know where they stand, they know what they’ve done, and they’re currently up in arms trying to stop me from doing this. After claiming they have all this evidence of me being a racist and a nazi and other stuff? Hmmmm, interesting isn’t it that now they are all backing down as soon as this happens.


----------



## camopattern (Jun 7, 2019)

NikiY said:


> As much as I really appreciate the sentiment, the last year of my life has been hell because of her. Being called a stalker when I’ve tried to stay away from her and we both just happen to be at the same events and then she goes around telling everyone this stuff privately, pulling people away from me at events and then telling them in front of me I’m a racist and a nazi? Yeah, as much as you are 100% right, the whole rule book was thrown out at that point.
> 
> Don’t get me wrong, I’m trying to be diplomatic, and have continuously tried to be diplomatic to make this all end, and even now I’m trying to be diplomatic about it, but she won’t stop. At all. So I don’t know what choice is left.
> 
> Also... why will it make the British furry community more damaged? This is to do with those who have tried to ruin me, and created a “UK Kemono” community just to lock me out of it. If they hadn’t done that and just shown me some basic respect, we probably wouldn’t be here right now. They know where they stand, they know what they’ve done, and they’re currently up in arms trying to stop me from doing this. After claiming they have all this evidence of me being a racist and a nazi and other stuff? Hmmmm, interesting isn’t it that now they are all backing down as soon as this happens.



Idk man considering you found the kf posts about her, and if you've been accused of stalking her publicly, then it's not likely anyone linked you but rather you went searching her name yourself.

I implore you to post these allegations of her calling you a racist Nazi, because they were mentioned in her twitter thread about a stalker but let's see those screenshots of yours. If you're censoring them then how are we supposed to believe they're real to begin with?

Edit: Also you don't seem to be that clever. I hate kemono trash


----------



## NikiY (Jun 7, 2019)

camopattern said:


> Idk man considering you found the kf posts about her, and if you've been accused of stalking her publicly, then it's not likely anyone linked you but rather you went searching her name yourself.
> 
> I implore you to post these allegations of her calling you a racist Nazi, because they were mentioned in her twitter thread about a stalker but let's see those screenshots of yours. If you're censoring them then how are we supposed to believe they're real to begin with?
> 
> Edit: Also you don't seem to be that clever. I hate kemono trash



No problem with you posting the private conversation I was having with you, nothing is off limits certainly. Was just trying to do it there to not fill up this thread with irrelevant information.

I haven’t stalked her publicly, but have been accused of it. I have been a lurker here for a while and kept myself to myself. Also, people had a habit of constantly linking what she was saying about me to me, which really doesn’t help at all. But she never backed down, even when telling people she would back down. She thinks she is untouchable.

And this isn’t about being clever btw, this is about putting an end to it all. That’s all I want, I want it all to end, and I want to be able to enjoy my life.

The only censoring I’d be doing would be removing the names of people not involved in this. These are private conversation logs after all.

But sure, I’ll post something.



Spoiler: “Have some context”






There is a lot more to this chat log that. But I haven’t posted that as it stands not because I have anything to hide, but because I’m trying to halt all of this. I just want to sort this and find some peace. That’s all.



There is a whole chat log (about 47 screenshots worth) where it shows that’s what I said was taken completely out of context by her, and I actually backed down from my position. If this continues, I’ll post that too.

And some screenshots of a basic search of Twitter also that shows just her usage against me as being a racist, and also calling me a nazi sympathiser in a few of them.



Spoiler: “Basic Search”







There is a LOT of context that is missing.

The censoring I am doing is basic censoring of people’s names who aren’t Apes. That’s all. You don’t lose a lot of the context from that at all.

EDIT: I don’t claim in any way to be completely innocent of any wrong doing by the way. I made mistakes, and I have learned from those mistakes, but I won’t spend the rest of my life paying for those mistakes and being hounded by her and her friends.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jun 7, 2019)

NikiY said:


> No problem with you posting the private conversation I was having with you, nothing is off limits certainly. Was just trying to do it there to not fill up this thread with irrelevant information.
> 
> I haven’t stalked her publicly, but have been accused of it. I have been a lurker here for a while and kept myself to myself. Also, people had a habit of constantly linking what she was saying about me to me, which really doesn’t help at all. But she never backed down, even when telling people she would back down. She thinks she is untouchable.
> 
> ...


My favorite quote from one of your screenshots is where you say "My autism got the better of me."
You're both cows, but you're a bigger one for thinking a site meant to laugh at weirdos is gonna help put an end to the feud between both of you.


----------



## camopattern (Jun 7, 2019)

NikiY said:


> No problem with you posting the private conversation I was having with you, nothing is off limits certainly. Was just trying to do it there to not fill up this thread with irrelevant information.
> 
> I haven’t stalked her publicly, but have been accused of it. I have been a lurker here for a while and kept myself to myself. Also, people had a habit of constantly linking what she was saying about me to me, which really doesn’t help at all. But she never backed down, even when telling people she would back down. She thinks she is untouchable.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't call it a conversation lol that would imply I replied to you.

But I lost it at "I haven't stalked her *publicly*". 

Then Apes "it's not about you Niki"' followed by you posting screenshots of you searching the word racist on her twitter and associating it with it being about you. I also love the way you told a chat room for a convention in Germany to check their own history (I'm assuming EF24 is obviously eurofurence).

By discovering Apes we seem to have posted a whole can of limey worms between a obese narcissist and an autistic stalker. Ok I'm down please share more details _boarderline cereal killer_.


----------



## NikiY (Jun 7, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> My favorite quote from one of your screenshots is where you say "My autism got the better of me."
> You're both cows, but you're a bigger one for thinking a site meant to laugh at weirdos is gonna help put an end to the feud between both of you.



I don’t expect you guys to do anything, just to have the context and a long post explaining everything.

And yes, I am autistic, but, like, really?


----------



## YayLasagna (Jun 7, 2019)

NikiY said:


> I don’t expect you guys to do anything





NikiY said:


> And this isn’t about being clever btw, this is about putting an end to it all. That’s all I want, I want it all to end, and I want to be able to enjoy my life.


----------



## Smith Banquod (Jun 7, 2019)

NikiY said:


> I don’t expect you guys to do anything, just to have the context and a long post explaining everything.


So you want mindless sympathy and pity over your situation with this person, gotcha.
Wrong place for that, btw.



NikiY said:


> And yes, I am autistic, but, like, really?


----------



## NikiY (Jun 7, 2019)

Wannock said:


> So you want mindless sympathy and pity over your situation with this person, gotcha.
> Wrong place for that, btw.



No, I just want it to stay somewhere where it won’t be removed. I can’t think of a better place. I don’t need some autistic army behind me or anything like that, and I would renounce anybody attacking her “in my name”/“for my sake”. I just want a living record of what has been done to me, and others.

And yeah, I kinda knew you guys would jump on me when you saw the autism part, but, context is key right? I’m not about to hide those details from you, as I promised I’ll only censor names.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jun 7, 2019)

NikiY said:


> No, I just want it to stay somewhere where it won’t be removed. I can’t think of a better place. I don’t need some autistic army behind me or anything like that, and I would renounce anybody attacking her “in my name”/“for my sake”. I just want a living record of what has been done to me, and others.
> 
> And yeah, I kinda knew you guys would jump on me when you saw the autism part, but, context is key right? I’m not about to hide those details from you, as I promised I’ll only censor names.


Honey you dumb.


----------



## Smith Banquod (Jun 7, 2019)

NikiY said:


> No, I just want it to stay somewhere where it won’t be removed. I can’t think of a better place. I don’t need some autistic army behind me or anything like that, and I would renounce anybody attacking her “in my name”/“for my sake”. I just want a living record of what has been done to me, and others.
> 
> And yeah, I kinda knew you guys would jump on me when you saw the autism part, but, context is key right? I’m not about to hide those details from you, as I promised I’ll only censor names.


You could've posted everything you got in the Furry "Personal Army" Thread in one big post and it would've made a tiny bit more sense instead of, in a fit of excitement, drop several parts.
Not gonna read any of it, because besides what I just said it's clear that you didn't give a fuck to lurk prior to signing up.

You having autism is just the icing on the cake, imho.


----------



## Adamska (Jun 7, 2019)

Wannock said:


> You could've posted everything you got in the Furry "Personal Army" Thread in one big post and it would've made a tiny bit more sense instead of, in a fit of excitement, drop several parts.
> Not gonna read any of it, because besides what I just said it's clear that you didn't give a fuck to lurk prior to signing up.
> 
> You having autism is just the icing on the cake, imho.


It's standard PA'ing tard tactics. They think if they chum the waters with non-content that their own crippling brain malformations will go unnoticed since it'd hypothetically drive interest and make people monofocus on the target like they unhealthily do. They're too retarded to get that even most spergs can focus on more than one detail at a time and so can notice their insanity.

It's to the point I just instantly assume that literally every one who posts content here is also a tard.

I'm usually not wrong.


----------



## Womaneater (Jun 7, 2019)

I would enjoy having that "context" where you said its not appropriate to hate Nazis in Germany. As far as I know the Germans absolutely abhor Nazis due to collective national guilt. To imply that its not OK to hate Nazis in Germany when it is literally illegal to display Nazi paraphernalia there is tone-deaf at best and hideously offensive at worst.


----------



## Dingo (Jun 7, 2019)

Can we verify @NikiY isn't a troll (Apes) impersonating Niki Yanagi? @NikiY , Tweet "Hi Dingo" to prove you are the real Niki Yanagi.



			https://twitter.com/Niki_Yanagi


----------



## camopattern (Jun 7, 2019)

Dingo said:


> Can we verify @NikiY isn't a troll (Apes) impersonating Niki Yanagi? @NikiY , Tweet "Hi Dingo" to prove you are the real Niki Yanagi.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/Niki_Yanagi



I don't doubt it's Niki and not Apes. The screenshot from telegram is clearly from Niki and Apes can't spell for shit judging from her twitter.  However considering the massive vendetta these two seem to have for each other I'd like some concrete confirmation before a potential dox.

The photos from confuzzled show lanyard with "crew" written on it, which means it's safe for us to assume that this is indeed the alleged kemono stalker Apes was talking about. I've attached a picture.


----------



## Dingo (Jun 7, 2019)

Niki, I see from your Twitter you are a nice person doing good deeds to help fellow furries. Dingo's advice, tell the scamming hambeast (Apes) to fuck off, block her from your social media and your life.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jun 7, 2019)

camopattern said:


> I don't doubt it's Niki and not Apes. The screenshot from telegram is clearly from Niki and Apes can't spell for shit judging from her twitter.  However considering the massive vendetta these two seem to have for each other I'd like some concrete confirmation before a potential dox.
> 
> The photos from confuzzled show lanyard with "crew" written on it, which means it's safe for us to assume that this is indeed the alleged kemono stalker Apes was talking about. I've attached a picture.


We're doing this then? Alright.
I've had Nikki's stuff for a few hours now, didn't drop it because I was unsure if this was gonna go anywhere.

Twitter: https://twitter.com/Niki_Yanagi
http://archive.md/kmNOT
Instagram: https://www.instagram.com/niki_yanagi/?hl=en

Furaffinity: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/nikkyspotcoat/
http://archive.md/GpaQ5
Deviantart: https://www.deviantart.com/nikkyspotcoat








						NikkySpotcoat (SKC) | DeviantArt
					

archived 7 Jun 2019 20:12:51 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Steam: https://steamcommunity.com/id/MissNikky








						Steam Community :: NikkySC
					

archived 7 Jun 2019 20:18:12 UTC




					archive.fo


----------



## camopattern (Jun 7, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> We're doing this then? Alright.
> I've had Nikki's stuff for a few hours now, didn't drop it because I was unsure if this was gonna go anywhere.
> 
> Twitter: https://twitter.com/Niki_Yanagi
> ...



Got a real name to add on thanks to her twitter pinned post,

*Serana Chosoné* / Niki Yanagi









						Serana Kitty Chosoné on Tokyo Otaku Mode
					

The ultimate online destination for fans of Japanese pop culture.




					otakumode.com
				




Location and npc name matches up



			https://uk.linkedin.com/in/serana-c-b7622a85?


----------



## Dingo (Jun 7, 2019)

https://twitter.com/TeessideUniSCDT/status/477718338400182272
		









						TU SCDT on Twitter: "@TeessideUni BSc #Computer #Science student Sera…
					

archived 7 Jun 2019 23:04:25 UTC




					archive.fo
				












						Computing & Digital Tech on Instagram: “Serana Chosone | BSc Computer Science | Research into user acceptance based on interface design | I created a graphical user interface…”
					

1 Likes, 0 Comments - Computing & Digital Tech (@teessideuniscedt) on Instagram: “Serana Chosone | BSc Computer Science | Research into user acceptance based on interface design | I…”




					www.instagram.com


----------



## YayLasagna (Jun 7, 2019)

Going back to Apeslion, I actually noticed something Niki posted that's even funnier.



For someone to claim they're a professional, they sure don't seem to realize it takes hours, days, hell the common amount of time is several months of visits for screening to come to an autism diagnosis. Not some sperging back and forth.
It's clear Niki isn't lying due to being clingy, saying dumb shit without meaning to, common traits. Apes is just being an asshole to someone annoying her, and I'm mad at myself for not noticing this sooner.

Professional my ass.


----------



## Connectingdotsanddogs (Jun 7, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> Going back to Apeslion, I actually noticed something Niki posted that's even funnier.
> 
> View attachment 790925
> 
> ...


Apes voted most likely to have a patient off themself after telling them something dumb like "it's all in your head"


----------



## Samoyed (Jun 7, 2019)

NikiY said:


> I don’t expect you guys to do anything, just to have the context and a long post explaining everything.
> 
> And yes, I am autistic, but, like, really?


But, like, did you really have to self-dox yourself? Only autistic people do that


----------



## YayLasagna (Jun 7, 2019)

Kurtains said:


> But, like, did you really have to self-dox yourself? Only autistic people do that





NikiY said:


> And yes, I am autistic, but, like, really?


Is this the day where everyone who's a bit slow posts in this thread?


----------



## camopattern (Jun 7, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> Going back to Apeslion, I actually noticed something Niki posted that's even funnier.
> 
> View attachment 790925
> 
> ...


I noticed this myself and it was probably the most shocking thing Apes said. It was clearly just her being a massive egotistic bitch by thinking everything she says is automatically correct. Unless you're actually a qualified psych, aka a doctor, you have no place to say who does and doesn't have autism, no "professional" would say that. She said she was senco for 10 years but I'm betting she was just the admin assistant who didn't know fuck all lol

From what I've seen Apes is a lying sack of shit anyway and Niki is a sperg who wants justice, so they're two halves a whole dumbfuck.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jun 7, 2019)

camopattern said:


> I noticed this myself and it was probably the most shocking thing Apes said. It was clearly just her being a massive egotistic bitch by thinking everything she says is automatically correct. Unless you're actually a qualified psych, aka a doctor, you have no place to say who does and doesn't have autism, no "professional" would say that. She said she was senco for 10 years but I'm betting she was just the admin assistant who didn't know fuck all lol
> 
> From what I've seen Apes is a lying sack of shit anyway and Niki is a sperg who wants justice, so they're two halves a whole dumbfuck.


For once, having a tard bumble in actually proved useful. If Apes continues having chimpouts a thread may be warranted. As it currently stands, she definitely needs a watch from now on, but there's just not enough to go on yet.
Although, if after this and Niki has her blocked she still keeps making claims for no reason, constant scamming, we may have a new cow.


----------



## Adamska (Jun 8, 2019)

YayLasagna said:


> Is this the day where everyone who's a bit slow posts in this thread?


That's every day that ends in "y" tho.


----------



## Campbell-Duo (Jun 22, 2019)

Alright, new furry this time.


Spoiler: e



sorry to disappoint people but I also stuck my dick in this one too (I'll take my free autistic/degenerate reacts now)



So this is way before the other one I talked about but he is equally a lolcow even if he is somewhat better.

His name is dawn (not irl name but screenname) He's the first furry who I met from my hometown.



Spoiler: pp soft here



so basically i met him on Grindr a few months before the other dude, we talked and I went over to his place and sex happened.
The dude is a massive furfag, he had a suit stuffed away in a closet, bad dragon toys all over the place and a ton of fucking furry porn posters. He was a huge gamer too so there were a lot of Sony consoles and Nintendo consoles around the room which was mostly taken up by his huge bed.

He claimed he worked as a game translator who translated text on signs or posters but never referenced any game he worked on, he claimed his parents were from Ottawa and were very against him living there after he turned 18 (i wonder why)

He is also (according to other local furries) a massive horndog. according to them, he has asked all of them multiple times for sex and even once jumped on one of them seconds after the door was shut to his room. I forgot the food, he also had a ton of open food lying around and would keep a big jug of milk or juice up in his room and he claimed it would be gone by the end of the week. The dude isnt fat either he actually keeps a healthy body so how he eats so much but stays skinny is beyond me.

His landlord (a 60 something year old buddist claimed he had multiple people coming in and out of his room a lot.

So yeah nothing as bad like the other dude but still somewhat of a lol cow


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Jun 22, 2019)

Tell back at it again with involving her in detail health problems in her business life. Yeah, tha ks for telling us yiu are im the ER but I dont want to hear about how your body has developed this horrid pusstules that you had to go have drained and left open to drain in IDK what location om your body. That is too TMI and too graphic for my liking.

It also looks like she removed her public some $4k+ refund page.

This woman will never learn.


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 22, 2019)

I have a long standing history of being unable to escape This Person, known as Kody-the-fox
At least once a month, any time I log into a site that hosts art, I somehow manage to see his works.

He basically draws the same hyper specific thing over and over and over again: Overweight MS paint furries in scuba gear going scuba diving despite the fact that they all live in middle america flyover states.

If I had only seen a piece or two in passing once or twice, I wouldn't have ever paid it any mind, but I cannot escape him, I see him constantly, it's fated that I cannot go more than around 15 days without somehow, somewhere, someway, being subjected to overweight MS paint furries who live in middle america flyover states in scuba gear going scuba diving.

Every time I see an image from him, the head is smaller, the scuba gear, larger.

I will never be free.


----------



## Just call me Spinach (Jul 10, 2019)

This is short and sweet because I unfortunately am way to close to this cow. Some key points: inflation, feedism, "kinning" and currently, the craziest fucking thing, they're converting to Judism. I'm typing this while sitting across from them. The mother fuckers eating a damn mcgriddle. I joked at a friend about them being the worst Jew. Because they're also a foreigner so we've been showing them Murica shit. And they keep trying to weasle into eating pork and meat and cheese together. I think I've been pissing them off with the fact I've been pointing out all the shit they can't eat. The McDonald's thing this morning was "fuck it" and I really just am exhausted.


----------



## nekros (Jul 12, 2019)

Speak of the devil. Today's been a shitfest related to one of the furry-cows I've watched in my old pal's discord server.



Spoiler: A bit of background information...



There used to be a sub-clique in my friend's server that consisted of furfags, my friend only knew them because he had a fursona around the time I met him. I usually don't give a shit about stuff like this because I draw for money, it's a win-lose situation on my end on how this group of people would borderline harass me and claim me as "one of the furries" because of that.

I found the weirdest thing with this group, moderating a NSFW Discord server that was separate with this same friend - They'd like share fetishes? I never understood it personally but to give a basic description - One of them had fat fetish. The channel dedicated to the furry porn would be flooded with posts about it from majority of that group. I remember a situation where one of them was showing off his character art (it was inflation art.) This specific person, who had a turtle fursona would try to suck up to the fatfag by begging to see more of this art he commissioned. To my knowledge he had over 200 pieces of fetish art at that point. (But to the main person here.)

Now none of them are really around except the Turtle-dude. Who did nothing but talk about his character's dick and how much of a "bear" and how "BI uwu" he was, he also is extremely left leaning and is the type to accuse you of being racist and whatever if he didn't agree with you. I personally didn't care about him until he started to bother me for advice on art and whatever - I need to also mention that he didn't like me because I speak my mind a lot and am rough around the edges myself.

One of these incidents where he blocked me for a week or so on discord was before Infinity War came out, I made a snide comment about Iron Man that had nothing to do with the movie and he flipped his shit at me over it because I "ruined" it for him. For someone who talks about how "capitalism ruins everything" He's the biggest fucking shill I've ever met when it comes to Marvel and other companies.

To hit on that note, a few days back he was circlejerking about Chick-fil-a being bad in the main server I'm in because of the CEO doesn't like gays, while in the same NSFW server I mod - He's talking about wanting to buy Bad Dragon toys and how much he loves shit like that. Even though the CEO has some heavy dirt on him related to zoophillia and sexual abuse with minors. I brought up his hypocrisy and he goes "Oh I'm going to head off." and pretends to go offline. (I only know this because he still lurks in chat and still slaps reactions on messages after his "leave.")





Spoiler: The main course...



Now July 11th, that would be yesterday seeing how it's 6 AM here.

A conversation started in the main server, Turtle-fag goes on a pity party and starts asking people how to make his character less "generic."
You'd expect his character to be some neon-garbage - No, it was just a green anthro turtle. No clothes, no details, no personality. It was just a non-offensive self insert. I would include an image of it but I think posting this alone would be pushing it seeing how he's a huge drama queen. (Surprise, surprise!)

During this conversation, I'm out of the house - had to go to the hospital for a quick check-up. I get about three pings from him asking for an "artist's opinion." I really don't mind taking a look and commenting it later - as what I said in the chat. It takes a few minutes for me to get back into the car and comment on it. Seeing how he only showed me a reference picture - I had nothing to work with for ideas and mentioned that it was bland. I gave a few tips about maybe writing something up for his character and to look into other turtle species as a whole. I offered to help come up with concepts when I got back, but instead he completely ignores what I said and pulled the same "'I'm going to head off." shit. Out of spite and pettiness I came up with some concepts for a turtle character design to prove a point and so far it looks more memorable than "green turtle."



Spoiler: shit concept.













Uh, sorry if this is a mess to read - I've been up all night packing my stuff up.



Spoiler: last second edit.



I completely forgot to mention how he told me that he wanted to make his character more "bear" like (making it buff) and how he got hissy when I mentioned that's not going to make it any less bland.


----------



## Ritchie_the_mocker (Jul 15, 2019)

Knew this furry kid in early highschool, he was always covered in pins about anarchy, atheism, and being a proud brony.

I decided to make friends with him because I was a lonely, emo, fuck.
I'm not going to go into too much detail but he was all around a creep, he would show me furry porn on the school computers, asked me multiple times to buy him dragon dildoes, and gave old sex toys to me. (Which I obviously threw out)
I still follow him on Tumblr, sadly I haven't been on the site in ages, but last time I checked he was still complaining about the "nsfw ban" and posts about how stupid he thinks religion is.


----------



## TANK JESUS (Jul 22, 2019)

I used to know this guy named Oskar from Sweden, I met him in like 2016 or so. He was a furry (and also a brony). Dude sent me nudes and gay furry porn and he stole his mom's dildo. Bloody fucking hell, dude was overall fucked up in the head. Was a tranner too for some amount of time and also a leftist or something, fuck if I know.
Dude also edates a finnish girl, and edating is pretty fucking pathetic


----------



## Stratovorious (Jul 26, 2019)

Since this hasn't been brought up here yet:

There's this one fur who goes by Ace97 (and possibly other names) whom is known among the Florida furries group to be a rapist... and yet his presence is still tolerated in the Florida Furs telegram group.

(This is less of a personal lolcow and more of an unopened packet of cheese, but if anyone gets bored you can almost certainly dredge up a lot of drama about him.)


----------



## Killgarth (Jul 27, 2019)

Dionysus said:


> I have a long standing history of being unable to escape This Person, known as Kody-the-fox
> At least once a month, any time I log into a site that hosts art, I somehow manage to see his works.
> 
> He basically draws the same hyper specific thing over and over and over again: Overweight MS paint furries in scuba gear going scuba diving despite the fact that they all live in middle america flyover states.
> ...


Is he STILL fucking going? reminds me of the dude who draws ONLY disney cartoon animal gloves, he would delete and create accounts, but i havent seen anything from him in years, wonder if the tism got him?


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 27, 2019)

Killgarth said:


> Is he STILL fucking going? reminds me of the dude who draws ONLY disney cartoon animal gloves, he would delete and create accounts, but i havent seen anything from him in years, wonder if the tism got him?



Absolutely still going strong. It's honestly almost inspiring.


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Jul 29, 2019)

My personal cow is brown nose pup. He regularly posts on Twitter about how he loves to be smelly and dirty and cover himself with shit. Twitter.com/messytails

Edit: for clarity WAS my cow. he supposedly died a while ago from lack of nutrients and bacterial infection from consuming feces.


----------



## Poto (Jul 30, 2019)

Peetz's Bank Account said:


> My personal cow is brown nose pup. He regularly posts on Twitter about how he loves to be smelly and dirty and cover himself with shit. Twitter.com/messytails
> 
> Edit: for clarity WAS my cow. he supposedly died a while ago from lack of nutrients and bacterial infection from consuming feces.


Wew, it seems he took the "eat shit and die" in a literal way.


----------



## Vault (Jul 30, 2019)

Peetz's Bank Account said:


> My personal cow is brown nose pup. He regularly posts on Twitter about how he loves to be smelly and dirty and cover himself with shit. Twitter.com/messytails
> 
> Edit: for clarity WAS my cow. he supposedly died a while ago from lack of nutrients and bacterial infection from consuming feces.


There was an account that surfaced shortly after he 'died' which claimed to be him but lost access to the old account. Dunno if that's legit or not. Where did the whole 'he died' thing come from?


----------



## Peetz's Bank Account (Jul 30, 2019)

Vault said:


> There was an account that surfaced shortly after he 'died' which claimed to be him but lost access to the old account. Dunno if that's legit or not. Where did the whole 'he died' thing come from?


There are a few screenshots that I can't seem to find, but a person who went to high school with Brown Nose tweeted that they saw an obituary for him in their local paper.


----------



## Casey0714 (Aug 8, 2019)

I made the mistake of getting into a long-distance relationship with this one girl who happened to be an admin on some old furry mmo back in highschool. I remember things were alright at first. We'd wander through some of the maps in the game and hang out but whenever we got into a Skype chat, it was just constant complaining all the time about how her whole life is unbearable and while I did try to give her a pep talk, she never took any initiative to improve her situation and it'd be every day with me just not saying a word as she just kept ranting and ranting till I had to sleep. Any attempt at interacting with anyone was seen as cheating and I eventually just had to drop the relationship and retire the character because I was just losing the ability to feel sympathy anymore after getting constantly burnt out all the time. Thankfully she seemed to recover some and stopped being so reliant on folks when she was forced to deal with her own problems but still...  I think the community tends to catch a lot of folks like that who fall through the cracks.

Oh yea, today's August 8th. Apparently that's unofficially Vore Day among the community.


----------



## Bender (Aug 9, 2019)

I think this sums the entire subforum up rather well.




And with my first post here I can say I've seen enough and I'm bailing. I'll be back because of morbid curiosity, but I'll do my best to bail.


----------



## Campbell-Duo (Aug 20, 2019)

Davidson_duo said:


> update on my own story,the dude left the telegram shortly after i posted this (either he found it or just good timing) but he did message me on grindr!
> 
> If this leads to any weird meetings in the future i will post any more weird shit here. No i wont put my dick in him this time


Update 2: So guys we did it, we reached 2 updates on this lolcow.
No sex and shit this time so we all good.

So he invited me over to his house again (dude legit had no idea who the fuck i was.) Way better visit this time, i kept his rambles and shit in check (basically cutting him off and shutting it down whenever i felt like he would go off on something.

We played some beat saber on the ps4 and talked in his room.

I found out this time what the anime was, Future card buddyfight and wew did he drop a bomb shell.
He claims that he was the voice actor for the main character in the show despite the fact that its clearly listed as someone else on wikipedia/behind the voice actors and does not sound like him at all. If you wanna know who he claims he voiced drum bunker dragon.

He claimed that he was offered more money to voice the role and give credit to the actual voice actor Brett Bauer.

still, cringe about his native past and being on disability. Now has his ex boyfriend living in his house. (he mentioned he has to sleep in the rv outside because they get into fights a lot)


----------



## The Anarki Main (Aug 20, 2019)

There was once this kid named Nick the angel dragon, found him on youtube chat hoping to reunite with some friends from Google plus after the shut down. It started out normal until we both came out as gay and he immediately asked to sext me over Hangouts. Haven't spoken to him since.

If I had a nickel for every God damn slut in this fandom I'd be fucking rich already



Malfunctioning Alcoholic said:


> I think this sums the entire subforum up rather well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the most blessed video youtube has to offer. Nice taste


----------



## Nekoyama (Sep 3, 2019)

I just came across this and i dont know what to do








						Tsu Desu (@tsuthefox) • Instagram photos and videos
					

Tsu Desu has 135 photos and videos on their Instagram profile.




					instagram.com


----------



## Stratovorious (Sep 3, 2019)

Nekoyama said:


> I just came across this and i dont know what to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Suggestion: Get a hobby?

This is a thread for personal lulcows, not "Here's this random furry I found on social media". (Congratulations? You discovered ein Furry. Here's a merit badge for participating in Show & Tell?)


----------



## somerandomfurryfag (Sep 3, 2019)

Du not steeel my pokemon oc's reeeee


----------



## FS 185 (Sep 4, 2019)

somerandomfurryfag said:


> Du not steeel my pokemon oc's reeeee
> View attachment 921190


His entire gallery is fart fetish... Every. Single. Image.
Why.


----------



## Dionysus (Sep 22, 2019)

Currently a decently well known furry on Twitter trying to advertise their twitter as a safe space for children.
However, they have furry porn on the pinned tweet of the account in question, the porn/AD account is not locked and is freely accessible to anyone with a twitter account. Which throws up a lot of red flags in regards to possibly attempting to show minors pornography.





[ Archival Link ]





[ Archival Link of pinned tweet ]

[ Twitter ]

Personally I have to laugh at how they chose one of the most phallic possible emojis to signify they're a 'Safe space for children'.
May as well have gone for the eggplant emoji.


----------



## DROP OUT (Sep 23, 2019)

A long time ago, I joined a pokemon/furry discord server. Although things seemed to be fine with it at first, it started to house lots of cow related people and events. Although many of the people there fit the category, there's three in particular from the server that were notable.

The first was one of the server's initial owners. He was one of the two that oversaw the place, but he wanted all the power to himself. Only thing was, he was laughably bad at it. He did some things such as chimp out at anyone who disagreed with him, even publicly shaming them or banning them from the server if he disagreed that much. The majority of this came from people saying that his favorite character in a pokemon webcomic was shit, which it was. In some more extreme cases, he disabled the option for normal users to post images while he would spam the same images in chats _including fetish content. _I would also like to add, many of the users in this server are children ranging from 13-17 years of age, while he was in his 20s. Yes, he spammed fetish art to these people. Eventually he actually started majorly harassing the second owner of the server for more power to the point where supposedly actual authorities were contacted to put a restraining order between the two. He was rarely heard from again after that, but I'll still remember many of the laughs I got from his dumbass actions.

On a more lighter note, the second notable cow from that server is a little more tame. He is solidly left-wing, shoving his broken political views down people's throats. The really notable thing about him is that he's one of the biggest dumbass airheads I've met online. He can tell you all about how he thinks communism and left-wing politics are "good", but is pretty much uneducated in anything else. The funniest part is, he rambles all about these politics and doesn't take any sort of criticism from anyone telling him he's at fault, or even that they're annoyed that he doesn't talk about anything else. He just keeps going on at whatever is on his mind. He might also be autistic, but I honestly am not too sure. Granted, he is a nice(ish) person, and he's more of a low-tier cow in my books, but he's definitely worth mentioning for everything else he does.

This last cow also involves most of the server's staff in his story as well. He's a 22 year old furry who mostly acted happy and positive throughout his time on the server. He seemed like a nice person and was on everyone's good side for a while, even becoming good friends with the server's owner. The catch: he was extremely immature - likely autistic. He acted like a 14 year old most of the time in conversation, insisting his opinion was the correct one in more serious discussions. But then there was the bigger catch: people found out he was a pedophile. Stories came out about him trying to lewd RP with 16-17 year old users including one of the server's head moderators. Any time the subject was brought up about this, he would not address it and try to dodge the subject. He was banned, but then subsequently unbanned because he apparently cried to the owner saying his ban was false, despite many of the stories of him hitting on younger users having substantial evidence, and his extremely immature actions to everyone on the server. He went along acting like nothing happened as well. People obviously went to the mods saying that them reversing the ban was wrong, but instead of listening to these people, the mods muted them in response. Eventually the mods realized that they were in the wrong, and the ban was reinstated, but the drama and damage had been done.

As mentioned before, these are the more notable exceptional people there. Many of the other people there are either too boring or don't have much material to talk about - yet. Either way, the cesspool that is that server has given me quite the laughs.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Sep 28, 2019)

Bringing up DauxyCheeks again, who recently got called out for " heavily eyeballing" (aka totally copying and should be considered practically tracing someone's hard work) resulting in a 2 week suspention on FA which somehow she wriggled her way out of.

Her recent Halloween base she is taking pre-orders on throigh FaceBook looks so damn familiar and like I have seen it somewhere before I question if this is another one of her "eyeballing" works again.

Here she is complaining about people stealing and tracing her art and yet she gets caught almost doing just that later on and still won't stop complaining about being traced.

But seriously; where have I seen this pose before?


----------



## bonanus (Sep 28, 2019)

Back when I was younger, I knew a hypersexual, pedophile furry and he was pretty milkable.

*Jean/Aerusales Phox/askflowey*

Wikifur: http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Aerusales_Phox
Wikifur Archive: http://archive.md/erPc7

All I know is that he lives in Tampa Bay, Florida. 

Jean was basically a 27 year old guy I knew on Tumblr who was extremely into Pokemon and he asked about becoming my friend. To my mistake, he said yes and acted sexual to me in the first week of our so-called "friendship." Once I learned about how laughable he actually was, I blocked him everywhere and he was livid enough to attempt guilt-tripping me.

Every time he's called out on his suspicious behavior, Jean will _always _delete his old blogs and Twitter accounts. He'd change his name, but Jean will never change his own style and it's how identifiable he is in public.

He's gone by so many aliases, Jean doesn't really know when to stop creating accounts. Nothing will ever change how much he's into hypercocks or cum inflation, especially when he sexualizes children.

When somebody usually leaves him after discovering how disgusting he actually is, Jean is well-known for guilt-tripping people and putting on pity parties, as well as insulting his ex-friends and stalking them. He also has an inflated ego avout how he has a better art style and he constantly berates others for having simpler, yet similar styles.

I wish I archived everything he made, to be honest, it's difficult to track him down nowadays.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Sep 28, 2019)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> Bringing up DauxyCheeks again, who recently got called out for " heavily eyeballing" (aka totally copying and should be considered practically tracing someone's hard work) resulting in a 2 week suspention on FA which somehow she wriggled her way out of.
> 
> Her recent Halloween base she is taking pre-orders on throigh FaceBook looks so damn familiar and like I have seen it somewhere before I question if this is another one of her "eyeballing" works again.
> 
> ...


Replying to my own comment yes. I found out why her art style looked familiar. Apparently it is similar in many ways to BelayaLapa


----------



## Dionysus (Oct 2, 2019)

Do you think furries that say this know that the general population doesn't see their art of dogs standing on two legs fucking as much different than art of dogs on four legs fucking? It's still jacking it to animals. 

Jacking it to Non-Human Animals with a scattering of humanoid features ranging on a varying scale of anthropomorphism of 'animal on its hind legs' to 'animals standing on two legs with thumbs and possibly plantigrade feet' but which most people can probably agree take on an appearance that is primarily nonhuman for all intents and purposes.


----------



## Stratovorious (Oct 2, 2019)

Dionysus said:


> Do you think furries that say this know that the general population doesn't see their art of dogs standing on two legs fucking as much different than art of dogs on four legs fucking? It's still jacking it to animals.


Humans are also animals so that's a dumb argument to make.

If you specifically mean "non-human animals" then you're missing the etymology of the word "anthropomorphic".

Then again the general population _is dumb_ so it's a moot point.


----------



## Scind (Oct 2, 2019)

This one is a bit delayed due to opsec. Since authorities have been notified, and he's gone underground a little more, I thought I'd give a post.

Meet William Chilton. William is a furry from a while back, until today, name of Croco Chilton, of Michigan mostly. He moved to Wisconsin at some point and got into some CP trouble. Not surprising. Went away for a while, and is now out, as you can see, on probation. With the usual stipulations, no computers, no porn, no nothing.

When he was spotted trolling around furry fuck sites, I worked with some others to dig. Here's the chain we found:

First of all, he's gotten a new character, Lazarus Otter. Though he seems to be using both now.  (Archives don't work on f-list, sadly but I've taken screenshots in case of further DFE)

We know these two link in a couple of ways. The Twitter points you at the new account, and he mentions 'Lazarus' at one point as being an obvious rebirth character. We can link both of these to William by the means of this post which takes you to a now-DFE'd begging post on Facebook. But never fear, go up a level! Oh hey, it's shortname Croco.Chilton (Archive), which belongs to "Jason Chilton (Lazarus Otter)".  Could be a relative, except oh, no it's not, he's William Jason Chilton as his family's begpage indicates. (Archive) Note, all of these are pretty mineable - lots of e-begging, 'but I have autism' and on and on.

So we've got a guy tooling around on F-List when he's supposed to not be porning or computering at all, really. Several of the solid links got eliminated after I sent the authorities some data on the guy, so I suspect something was said. Will more action occur? No idea. I hope so, if for no other reason than I think he's something of a danger, and should get the help he needs. Or the locking-up.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 2, 2019)

(sorry this is my first time posting on KF)

over the past several weeks I have been lurking around on discord to find a low level cow. this guy was the owner of a furry server and a mod on a furry ERP server (despite being 15 years old). this guy was a bit of a cow in the way he acted mainly. the guy suffered from mild to extreme autism.the guy was pretty immature and was surrounded by his internet friends who were hyper sexual low lives which one of them said "I wanted to smoke a cum flavoured juul". although there was nothing to note of his friends the major thing was when he had a massive autistic sperg out after one of the mods on his server (one of his hyper sexual discord mates) decided to troll around a little bit. he then proceeded to delete the whole server in his own retarded seizure of "you can't do that". nothing much happened after and he went off the face of discord for like a month



the second lolcow is a much more personal one, and a lot more autistic. during primary school (this is not america, keep that in mind) I had to deal with a autistic rat bag for about 3 years. it all started in 4th grade where I became mates with him. he was a lot less of a cow back then and was bearable to be around. however in 5th grade, the game of FNAF came out. lets just say this is the beginning of a slippery slope down the furfag rabbit hole. he begun to talk only about FNAF and started to become a massive emo fag. he grew long hair and begun to have that "depressed" look on him all the time. he begun to become extremely stubborn about everything where if you said a characters name wrong he would have a small scale sperg out about it, then "never forgive you" for what you did. his stubbornness only grew and he begun to develop a "ego" lets say. his friends begun to "worship" him and he begun to demand more of it as his ego grew.some of his friends then got him into anime as well (won't touch on that much seeing its a furfag personal lolcow thread) but this was more of a side effect compared to the other things he did. then undertale came out and this accelerated the autistic spiral down and the rapid changing of his mental state, by now we are in 6th grade. he quickly started getting hormones (not much I assume as he was skinny as fuck, it looked like he suffered from anorexia and we told him to eat more but refused to do so), and these hormones affected his behaviour a bit. as of course like every teenager he became very angsty, however mx this with his stubbornness, god worshipping of FANF and undertale, and his quickly growing ego from his weeb friends round him, this would only end in disaster. this quickly led to him become "depressed" all the time, could never ever handle any form of criticism. and if you did anything slightly wrong he would hate you and throw shit on you for a long time. he also was extremely spoilt as he got his PC upgraded every year, meaning he had a jacked out gaming PC yet he whined and complained about it all the time.

this story then gets very interesting. eventually he started throwing shit on me a lot, and after several months of him acting like a dick to me I lashed out against him and his weeb friends (some of whom where my friends but weren't big weebs, only against his close mates I mostly lashed out against). after this the kid then hated my guts more but I didn't care anymore as some of my close friends who were sorta friends with him left their friend group after I told them about his extremely autistic behaviour. and a quick side note, he always LOVED to bring up old stuff about people to throw dirt on them, probably to inflate his ego and make him feel morally superior and forget about his shit home life. throughout the rest of sixth grade me and him kept ur distance and finally we graduated to high school. I haven't seen him for a couple of years but I have heard from a former mate who goes to his same school that he is a massive "drama queen" and also claims he is bisexual (by this point he is probably a full blown furfag and a weeaboo too since he watched shitloads of death note and Tokyo goul).


----------



## PaniniMan (Oct 3, 2019)

This person named RedWolfGator99, he is an "Amateur Artist" (AKA he draws like a preschooler), has the 'tisms, lives in Illinois, is into musk, pet-play, orcs, and watersports.






						Userpage of RedWolfGator99 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				









He also is gay (No surprise there), and frequently draws shipping art and porn of Koji Koda and Fumikage Tokoyami from BNHA



Spoiler: Non-NSFW Art











































Spoiler: NSFW Art





























He constantly recieves asspats like a child with down syndrome by these people:






						Artwork Gallery for spunkycat2 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				








						Userpage of AruaLucario -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				








						Artwork Gallery for CrimsunWolf13 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				




... And many more.
////////////////////////////
He constantly also does cringey rp's in some of his chats, especially in his porn ones



Spoiler: His "adventures"



*Starts sucking right away*
/Bert moans
//Mmmm

Me me me. *Salivates*
/Go right ahead
//*latches on to his nipples and starts to suck away*

*I spread my ass*
/Prepare for big cock
//I am~
///*inserts*



He has also begged for asspats before in posts









						Breakdowns by RedWolfGator99
					

Sometimes I get mental breakdowns and end up crying or going to depressions. So, yeah.




					www.furaffinity.net
				




"Sometimes I get mental breakdowns and end up crying or going to depressions. So, yeah."

spunky cat2: *hugs*
RedWolfGator99: Thank you
spunky cat2: welcome buddy ^^

He also frequently draws pokemon ass



Spoiler: Pokémon ass






































That is all for now, I can lurk moar if anybody wants, but also, this dude has *THIS* on his front page, why were commissions and requests open in the first place, *your art is shit and is worth nothing*.

Art Trades are Open!
Requests are Closed for now
Commissions are Closed for now 

Adoptable characters:
Basil
Yugo
Jargon
Vicky
Nash
Lord Wolfen
Rex


----------



## downfallthegoldrush (Oct 4, 2019)

PaniniMan said:


> He also is gay (No surprise there), and frequently draws shipping art and porn of Koji Koda and Fumikage Tokoyami from BNHA



"draws" "art"


----------



## PaniniMan (Oct 4, 2019)

hoffpocalypse said:


> "draws" "art"



Good point


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 5, 2019)

who dare wins? said:


> (sorry this is my first time posting on KF)
> 
> over the past several weeks I have been lurking around on discord to find a low level cow. this guy was the owner of a furry server and a mod on a furry ERP server (despite being 15 years old). this guy was a bit of a cow in the way he acted mainly. the guy suffered from mild to extreme autism.the guy was pretty immature and was surrounded by his internet friends who were hyper sexual low lives which one of them said "I wanted to smoke a cum flavoured juul". although there was nothing to note of his friends the major thing was when he had a massive autistic sperg out after one of the mods on his server (one of his hyper sexual discord mates) decided to troll around a little bit. he then proceeded to delete the whole server in his own exceptional seizure of "you can't do that". nothing much happened after and he went off the face of discord for like a month
> 
> ...


and update on this. he absolutely hates one of his friends (a girl who's Japanese). the reason for this is that he was rejected by her and his closet friend (also a girl which he still loves I assume). he also might be into alien porn since a friend of mine who speaks with him says that "he was like" oh there so cute when Shepard and the alien have sex" and its really screwed up". overall he has now turned to plebbit faggotry where he laughs at the same 5 memes and is a confirmed aleinfag, possible closet furfag.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Oct 11, 2019)

Dionysus said:


> Do you think furries that say this know that the general population doesn't see their art of dogs standing on two legs fucking as much different than art of dogs on four legs fucking? It's still jacking it to animals.
> 
> Jacking it to Non-Human Animals with a scattering of humanoid features ranging on a varying scale of anthropomorphism of 'animal on its hind legs' to 'animals standing on two legs with thumbs and possibly plantigrade feet' but which most people can probably agree take on an appearance that is primarily nonhuman for all intents and purposes.


I mean.. Star Trek and early Star Wars 'species' were just humans in bodypaint. Are they still just humans with extra tentacles then? I can see how in that sense a dog on two legs could be considered a human with appendages, but that's basically just anthropomorphism by definition.

Furries loathe reality, and dogs are too real. They don't want to imagine the fact that their OC is basically just a dog on two legs fucking another dog and they wack it to it. Real sexuality is the biggest fear these soft babies uwu have.


Dionysus said:


> Currently a decently well known furry on Twitter trying to advertise their twitter as a safe space for children.
> However, they have furry porn on the pinned tweet of the account in question, the porn/AD account is not locked and is freely accessible to anyone with a twitter account. Which throws up a lot of red flags in regards to possibly attempting to show minors pornography.
> 
> 
> ...


Why not a melon? A cute cloud? A star?

Oh yeah. They want children to unpeel that banana.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 21, 2019)

Dionysus said:


> Currently a decently well known furry on Twitter trying to advertise their twitter as a safe space for children.
> However, they have furry porn on the pinned tweet of the account in question, the porn/AD account is not locked and is freely accessible to anyone with a twitter account. Which throws up a lot of red flags in regards to possibly attempting to show minors pornography.
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of some furfag back during furry valley drama that interacted with minors on their own AD account while bitching about that idiot who did the same.


----------



## who dare wins? (Oct 21, 2019)

Damn Furfag said:


> Reminds me of some furfag back during furry valley drama that interacted with minors on their own AD account while bitching about that idiot who did the same.


there is a whole fucking thread about furry valley and that whole autistic shitshow.


----------



## Thistle (Oct 21, 2019)

who dare wins? said:


> there is a whole fucking thread about furry valley and that whole autistic shitshow.


Im aware.


----------



## artyomch (Nov 12, 2019)

Just had an incredible encounter with a guy by the name of Rasco#8158 on discord.
Rasco is a typical desperate incel who trolls around popular furry discord servers, and is known on a few servers I've visited as an absolute tard, for good reason.
I always have made sure to jump in call to listen in to this guy because he's just the best.
Some of our boy's previous exploits:



Spoiler: open



- He changes his fursona weekly because he "doesn't remember" what it was before

- Asks people to sleep in call with him

- Has defended zoos and pedos, sounds like one himself tbh

- He once hit on a server's head admin (who barely knew him at all) in a public call

- Left that server because people gave him shit for it when he complained said admin was rude for refusing him, only to return and ask for his previous server veteran role back. When he was denied, he left again. He has repeatedly left and rejoined that same server because nobody will feel sorry for him.

- Will vent to anything with a pulse, considers himself distrusting.



But this other thing tops his normal sperg shit by far. My friend and I saw him in a call and jumped at the opportunity. We ask him what he's doing and he says making a mod for skyrim. We, of course, ask what mod he's making, and he won't tell. When repeatedly pressed, we find out that he had been just trying to download a skyrim mod all day and he was just majorly stupid. We press him some more and he admits its a vore mod (remember: public call, sfw server). We go on a quest to find it and come up with this fucking great video:



Spoiler: tasty cringe



https://youtu.be/VgeGf4Q-LzM?t=593


So everyone in the call cracks up and tells this dude he's dense as fuck, but that's not what makes him leave. He leaves because someone asked why he was into vore anyway and he was like "I'm tired of answering that question so I'm gonna leave".

A little further down the rabbit hole and I've found his FA. It's exactly what you expect: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/shadicthehedgehog0000/

He has a habit of deleting his old posts compulsively, so if anyone can dig up anything more on this guy please please post it here.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Nov 15, 2019)

Neq personal lowcow of mine of Adiago, Ezreal- whatever the fuck this deluded woman calls herself.

Recently banned on FA at level 4 for stealing back a gifted character and trying to sell it, crying victim on Twitter and blocking anyone who says she isnt above the law and is a thief. Seriously she thinks she's well within her rights to take back her drake species someone pays $200+ for without refunding and putting the action similar to a bank reposessing a car after giving you a loan to buy it. Not the same thing. She isn't paying people to buy her content. People are paying her.

Also she apparently still won't quit being a body shamer, heavy transphobic and homophobic hater.

It utterly confuses me how she bitches and moans that anyone not cis female or cis male is deformed/messed up/deluded and maiming their bodies to play "dress up" when she herself is maiming her own body to remove her breasts for personal reasons and not medically related. The hypricy and hate spewing from this woman and flat out idiocy/lack of understanding with the law and legal system is beyond me.

As someone once said: people aren't pure evil for the hell of it, they often have some reason for it.

Okay, then what the fuck is her reason? Because it seems the only reason I see is she thinks she's damn well better than everyone else and shames anyone who isn't anatomically perfect like her. That woman needs psychiatric mental help if she thinks like this.


----------



## AssRock (Nov 15, 2019)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> Neq personal lowcow of mine of Adiago, Ezreal- whatever the fuck this deluded woman calls herself.
> 
> Recently banned on FA at level 4 for stealing back a gifted character and trying to sell it, crying victim on Twitter and blocking anyone who says she isnt above the law and is a thief. Seriously she thinks she's well within her rights to take back her drake species someone pays $200+ for without refunding and putting the action similar to a bank reposessing a car after giving you a loan to buy it. Not the same thing. She isn't paying people to buy her content. People are paying her.
> 
> ...



She has a thread in the Proving Grounds:





						Trish Henderson / Adiago / Spacedrake Designs / Sevva-Phoenix
					

Trish is an exceptional woman who has a long, tired history of childish behavior, stealing and tracing ideas and concepts, scamming people out of money. lying, throwing temper tantrums. being openly hateful towards - the homos - and trans people, being racist, going through men like most people...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Jmz_33 (Nov 16, 2019)

Meet Nelson Machoka Ongiti, some creepy  delusional sex pest I encountered on Twitter, who may also happen to be a furry.

Here is his actual resume 

And this is his medium account 


Spoiler: This is his only liked article 








Something clearly went down, IDK what because this was his first tweet.




Nelson creeping on some girl.













The fur-faggitry begins.









Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Mikoyan (Nov 16, 2019)

Jmz_33 said:


> Meet Nelson Machoka Ongiti, some creepy  delusional sex pest I encountered on Twitter, who may also happen to be a furry.
> 
> Here is his actual resume
> 
> ...


That's.... Uh... Woah. If it's not a cruise, isn't linking your dox to gay porn in Sub-Saharaland tantamount to wearing a sandwich board saying "Please torturekill me, the cops won't care"?


----------



## NoFeline (Nov 16, 2019)

Broadwing said:


> That's.... Uh... Woah. If it's not a cruise, isn't linking your dox to gay porn in Sub-Saharaland tantamount to wearing a sandwich board saying "Please torturekill me, the cops won't care"?






Maybe he became a furry for that exact reason?
It could be Inkbunny logic except instead of _"It's not pedo if it's a furry"_  it's _"it's not gay if it's a furry"_


----------



## Jmz_33 (Nov 16, 2019)

Broadwing said:


> That's.... Uh... Woah. If it's not a cruise, isn't linking your dox to gay porn in Sub-Saharaland tantamount to wearing a sandwich board saying "Please torturekill me, the cops won't care"?





NoFeline said:


> View attachment 1012283
> Maybe he became a furry for that exact reason?
> It could be Inkbunny logic except instead of _"It's not pedo if it's a furry"_  it's _"it's not gay if it's a furry"_



What’s weird is, that if his medium page is anything to go by, I think he’s trying to run for president or something.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 16, 2019)

Meet Mattmon_X4, this autistic sack of furfaggotry loves posting 'requests' of his feet on FA.



Spoiler: One of his feet 'requests'





(Archive: https://archive.md/1n1bs )



Also has a thing for Digimon.



Identifies as "they/them" according to deviantart. ( https://www.deviantart.com/digimon842 // https://archive.md/T5n6B )


----------



## Baron-Tremayne-Caple (Nov 17, 2019)

I Hate Furry/Furries/Fursona/Fursonas/Fursuit/Fursuits.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 17, 2019)

Baron-Tremayne-Caple said:


> I Hate Furry/Furries/Fursona/Fursonas/Fursuit/Fursuits.


And yet you're gay as fuck.


----------



## Baron-Tremayne-Caple (Nov 17, 2019)

Damn Furfag said:


> And yet you're gay as fuck.



Like your pussy, you low IQ.


----------



## Oskar Dirlewanger (Nov 17, 2019)

Jmz_33 said:


> Meet Nelson Machoka Ongiti, some creepy  delusional sex pest I encountered on Twitter, who may also happen to be a furry.
> 
> Here is his actual resume
> 
> ...



white girls black men fuck dogs


----------



## Dingo (Nov 17, 2019)

Jmz_33 said:


> Meet Nelson Machoka Ongiti, some creepy  delusional sex pest I encountered on Twitter, who may also happen to be a furry.
> 
> Here is his actual resume
> 
> ...


I wonder what happens to gay furries in Nairobi?


----------



## firefoxinc (Nov 22, 2019)

AssRock said:


> She has a thread in the Proving Grounds:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wonder what will come from that. Wonder if things line up...


----------



## CattoMcCatterson (Nov 23, 2019)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> Neq personal lowcow of mine of Adiago, Ezreal- whatever the fuck this deluded woman calls herself.
> 
> Recently banned on FA at level 4 for stealing back a gifted character and trying to sell it, crying victim on Twitter and blocking anyone who says she isnt above the law and is a thief. Seriously she thinks she's well within her rights to take back her drake species someone pays $200+ for without refunding and putting the action similar to a bank reposessing a car after giving you a loan to buy it. Not the same thing. She isn't paying people to buy her content. People are paying her.
> 
> ...



Ugh why can't I access that link?? It's telling me it can't be found 

I know one of the many exes of this chick, and the absolute shit that she spewed about them made me super fucking angry.

This psycho bitch is a gaslight queen, and I'm not even shocked that she's suspended from FA.

Sad, really, cuz she's actually a fairly good artist. Too bad she's such a shitty excuse for a human being.


----------



## Spadezilla (Nov 24, 2019)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> Neq personal lowcow of mine of Adiago, Ezreal- whatever the fuck this deluded woman calls herself.
> 
> Recently banned on FA at level 4 for stealing back a gifted character and trying to sell it, crying victim on Twitter and blocking anyone who says she isnt above the law and is a thief. Seriously she thinks she's well within her rights to take back her drake species someone pays $200+ for without refunding and putting the action similar to a bank reposessing a car after giving you a loan to buy it. Not the same thing. She isn't paying people to buy her content. People are paying her.
> 
> ...



Whoever posted her thread in her shoutbox, thank you.

So she got her ass pounded by the Fa admins for "reclaiming" her exs character from him, makes a pallet swap of it because she as a "Emotional attachment" to it and then draws a ton of art of it.  If you look at her FA, the ref sheet for the knockoff char she made is gone and it disappeared when she got banned.

From how much salt that comes from between her legs it would be safe to assume she did it out of spite against him. With all the artwork she is doing of that knockoff char, she still fucking loves ex for some unknown reason. Can just look at her galley and see the vent/crying art she does when she gets dropped like a used condom. Dispite her getting smacked by FA she is still trying to sell it. Look at the timestamp, it was after she got nailed off fa.






						Adiago  on Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				








						Toyhouse
					

A community for collaborative character creation and trading, worldbuilding and roleplay.




					toyhou.se
				




Its locked to members only so archive wont work.



Spoiler: Screen of Deimos toyhouse









Just eye her TOS. Its a fucking joke. "Piss me off and I can take him back." It does not matter if she sells him. The moment it pops on FA its going to get taken down. So she is just doing it for a quick buck and to give the finger to her ex.

Also it seems she has found someone else to latch onto so surely there will be more drama over how she is not "treated" right.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 24, 2019)

Some weird lookin people in the fandom.

Nothing of real note yet, though has been shit on by other furries for reposting work to reddit without credit. Dude doesn't even know how to do reverse image searching allegedly.










						ghstkatt (u/ghstkatt) - Reddit
					

u/ghstkatt:




					www.reddit.com
				



 ( https://archive.md/IN2dc )



Spoiler: Wtf is that monstrosity on the left?



It's u/ghstkatt.
Real Name: Omar Remoquillo
City & Hometown: Seattle, Washington
Age: ~50.








The pantyhose is a recurring theme, posts to /r/mantyhose. https://www.reddit.com/r/mantyhose/..._a_good_brand_you_can_get_at_walgreens_for_a/ (https://archive.md/v7QN9)





Admits to getting laser hair removal across most of his body.

https://www.reddit.com/r/mantyhose/...brand_you_can_get_at_walgreens_for_a/f72569j/  (https://archive.md/jhp8n)






						Userpage of ghstkatt -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity is the internet's largest online gallery for furry, anthro, dragon, brony art work and more!




					www.furaffinity.net
				



 (http://archive.md/HbGwT)
https://www.facebook.com/ghstkatt ( https://archive.md/TP6sQ )


----------



## Kane Lives (Nov 24, 2019)

Damn Furfag said:


> Some weird lookin people in the fandom.
> 
> Nothing of real note yet, though has been shit on by other furries for reposting work to reddit without credit. Dude doesn't even know how to do reverse image searching allegedly.
> 
> ...


Looks like your typical troon furry, not gonna lie.

That said, most of the stuff he has on the FA seemed fairly "innocent" except for the panty-hose things. As far as furries go, pretty eccentric but not standout.

Also holy shit, 50? That's greybeard(muzzle) territory right there.


----------



## Thistle (Nov 24, 2019)

Spadezilla said:


> Whoever posted her thread in her shoutbox, thank you.
> 
> So she got her ass pounded by the Fa admins for "reclaiming" her exs character from him, makes a pallet swap of it because she as a "Emotional attachment" to it and then draws a ton of art of it.  If you look at her FA, the ref sheet for the knockoff char she made is gone and it disappeared when she got banned.
> 
> ...



Guess it's time to bring out the 'kiwi' species? This is the nutbag who sells 'void drakes' for 200 a pop after all.


----------



## Spadezilla (Nov 24, 2019)

Damn Furfag said:


> Guess it's time to bring out the 'kiwi' species? This is the nutbag who sells 'void drakes' for 200 a pop after all.



Just need to find a artist who is of half quality and not bad shit insane.


----------



## AllCISPeople (Nov 24, 2019)

KittyBlobQueen said:


> Okay, then what the fuck is her reason? Because it seems the only reason I see is she thinks she's damn well better than everyone else and shames anyone who isn't anatomically perfect like her. That woman needs psychiatric mental help if she thinks like this.



You can read this on her thread in the proving grounds, but I highly suspect she has NPD. She claims that she was abused as a young child you can read a little bit more about that in the Dog Scandal post here: https://archive.md/JgMjE

She claims she was abused and that her mother is a volatile individual. Coming from Adiago, I'd be very, VERY hesitant to believe that. However I think she's being somewhat honest because it aligns with the way that she acts and treats people now. Never admitting any fault, openly hateful, refusal to admit any wrong doing, excessive anger, tearing others down in order to make herself feel validated...it all lines up with NPD. One known cause of NPD is emotional abuse.

So again, I'd typically never believe her making claims like this due to her history of rampant lying. However, these factors all seem to line up.

I'll be the first to admit I'm no doctor/psychiatrist, this is strictly armchair psychology. However, she exhibits almost every symptom of NPD in the books to a T.


----------



## KittyBlobQueen (Nov 26, 2019)

Spadezilla said:


> Whoever posted her thread in her shoutbox, thank you.
> 
> So she got her ass pounded by the Fa admins for "reclaiming" her exs character from him, makes a pallet swap of it because she as a "Emotional attachment" to it and then draws a ton of art of it.  If you look at her FA, the ref sheet for the knockoff char she made is gone and it disappeared when she got banned.
> 
> ...



Also the moment it pops up on FA can't they also ban her AGAIN for selling it to someone else and ignoring their direct orders not to? I mean the poor sap who pays $1k for that character is going to get a rude awakening... And Adi will run away scott free probably


----------



## Here for the drama (Nov 26, 2019)

AllCISPeople said:


> You can read this on her thread in the proving grounds, but I highly suspect she has NPD. She claims that she was abused as a young child you can read a little bit more about that in the Dog Scandal post here: https://archive.md/JgMjE
> 
> She claims she was abused and that her mother is a volatile individual. Coming from Adiago, I'd be very, VERY hesitant to believe that. However I think she's being somewhat honest because it aligns with the way that she acts and treats people now. Never admitting any fault, openly hateful, refusal to admit any wrong doing, excessive anger, tearing others down in order to make herself feel validated...it all lines up with NPD. One known cause of NPD is emotional abuse.
> 
> ...


I’m new to Kiwi so please bear with me, but how do I view that thread in the proving grounds? I made this account to check that shit out. She’s one of my favorite, lesser known lolcows. Every link I try just gives me an error


----------



## AllCISPeople (Nov 27, 2019)

Here for the drama said:


> I’m new to Kiwi so please bear with me, but how do I view that thread in the proving grounds? I made this account to check that shit out. She’s one of my favorite, lesser known lolcows. Every link I try just gives me an error



See here:





						Trish Henderson / Adiago / Spacedrake Designs / Sevva-Phoenix
					

I think her old ED article mentioned that she spent some time stealing Schkyzm's identity on other sites, so her taking the name of someone else's character or username is unfortunately par for the course.  And yeah, there's constant donut steel drama in most of the fandom, especially since a...




					kiwifarms.net


----------



## Spadezilla (Nov 27, 2019)

AllCISPeople said:


> See here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems us youth to the forums cant see it.


----------



## AllCISPeople (Nov 27, 2019)

Spadezilla said:


> Seems us youth to the forums cant see it.



Ahh shit, sorry


----------



## Marceline (Dec 3, 2019)

So, here’s a guy I have had run ins with. Enter Frank Conti; Inflation fetishist, animator, and admitted perophile. 
He should really have his own thread, perhaps I’ll make one, but I’ll post this drawing he made for starters. 



There’s a lot to say. Oh boy, is there a LOT to say...


----------



## SüßerSchwadron (Dec 3, 2019)

Look what I've stumbled upon while I was tardwrangling some furries last week.








						Alon Dehan
					

Alon Dehan is on Facebook. Join Facebook to connect with Alon Dehan and others you may know. Facebook gives people the power to share and makes the world more open and connected.




					www.facebook.com
				






But wait! There is more...!


			https://www.facebook.com/jason.haden.93
		


Photos of the actual account owner, dear Lord, you could say it is almost who you'd expected to be.


Note also that despite he's a guy (duh) and I have everything set in Italian. Facebook asks me: "Per vedere cosa condivide gli amici, inviale una richiesta d'amicizia" despite "Inviale" here seems to refeer to the feminine form, the feminine form in Italian is also gender neutral. So this dude is a "they/them"


----------



## Hitagi Senjougahara (Dec 3, 2019)

SüßerSchwadron said:


> Photos of the actual account owner, dear Lord, you could say it is almost who you'd expected to be.
> View attachment 1034796View attachment 1034797View attachment 1034798


A match made in heaven. I think I need a shower for my eyes now.


----------



## SüßerSchwadron (Dec 3, 2019)

SüßerSchwadron said:


> Look what I've stumbled upon while I was tardwrangling some furries last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've archived the Facebook accounts:

FB1:https://www.facebook.com/Alonwoof
Archive:https://archive.md/Lyckf
FB2:https://www.facebook.com/jason.haden.93
Archive:https://archive.md/Th2g5


----------



## Thistle (Dec 5, 2019)

Possibly just a generic pro-trans leftist furfag,

Webcomicjunkie/russ/Karra
Age: Unknown
"Really hates nazis"
FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/webcomicjunkie/ ( https://archive.md/WvPHf )


Spoiler: Obvi Pro-Antifa - (User Profile pic)









Special thanks to an unnamed artist who had something liked by them



SüßerSchwadron said:


> I've archived the Facebook accounts:
> 
> FB1:https://www.facebook.com/Alonwoof
> Archive:https://archive.md/Lyckf
> ...



The "Others Named" was entertaining.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Dec 5, 2019)

When I was in highschool there was a big fat deaf guy who was a furry. He was named Jeff so naturally he was nicknamed Deaf Jeff. He was into buff tiger men. His Facebook page was hilarious because deaf people type like retards. One time he made a status saying "DOCTOR TOUCH MY PENIS!" He was in a Facebook relationship with a gay Asian furry that lived in Asia. He would always get into fights with other deafs online too.  Oh and he used to wear shirts 2 sizes too small and his gunt would hang out. He spent alot of time in the bathroom stall making weird deaf noises.


----------



## SüßerSchwadron (Dec 5, 2019)

Damn Furfag said:


> Possibly just a generic pro-trans leftist furfag,
> 
> Webcomicjunkie/russ/Karra
> Age: Unknown
> ...



Just checked myself, it's definitely some cookie cutter lefty, I know a few people in my social media circles who act exactly like that


----------



## Kakami (Dec 5, 2019)

Still about ADIAGO/Ezrael/etc

wtf? 
She just nuked it?





						cat adiaction! (@Adiagopublic) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from cat adiaction! (@Adiagopublic). Just here to like cute pics of cats, and work on the future game "go adi go!"  NOT related to the artist known as adiago, please don't confuse them with us!. Ontop of your shelf!




					twitter.com


----------



## Spadezilla (Dec 5, 2019)

Kakami said:


> Still about ADIAGO/Ezrael/etc
> 
> wtf?
> She just nuked it?
> ...



Hacked or Trolling. Vote now!

Wait nevermind she changed it. Just had to search for her ex she can not get over.

https:/twitter.com/Spacedrakes





						Ezrael (@Spacedrakes) | Twitter
					

The latest Tweets from Ezrael (@Spacedrakes). Patreon: https://t.co/PPy6LDYrGy  This page is host to the abyss drake art & lore. Species is sole property of Adiago. South Miami




					web.archive.org


----------



## Kakami (Dec 5, 2019)

Spadezilla said:


> Hacked or Trolling. Vote now!
> 
> Wait nevermind she changed it. Just had to search for her ex she can not get over.
> 
> ...


I vote for stupid
lol is she just trying to hide?

Also thanks PunsheenMcPush:








						PunsheenMcPush on Twitter
					

“@Spacedrakes @Jayson51717152 @Brandjaxed If that was the case then why does his original submission (which is still active) say "property of FirefoxInc"??? Slandering a well known furry site for following their rules isnt going to get you any further points in their eyes. Stop throwing a temper...




					twitter.com


----------



## Spadezilla (Dec 5, 2019)

Kakami said:


> I vote for stupid
> lol is she just trying to hide?
> 
> Also thanks PunsheenMcPush:
> ...



MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM






						Artwork Gallery for Adiago -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Its empty and she has 10 days left on her ban. Pema?


----------



## Pukebucket (Dec 5, 2019)

Spadezilla said:


> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or rebranding. She's switched from Sevva-Phoenix to Area11 to Halcyon to Adiago. Whenever she gets in trouble she ditches her old usernames/sonas and starts over on a new account.

She's switched her FA over to @Spacedrakes. Additionally, Spacedrakes is an unclaimed username on FA. Three guesses as to where she's going to go.


----------



## Spadezilla (Dec 6, 2019)

Pukebucket said:


> Or rebranding. She's switched from Sevva-Phoenix to Area11 to Halcyon to Adiago. Whenever she gets in trouble she ditches her old usernames/sonas and starts over on a new account.
> 
> She's switched her FA over to @Spacedrakes. Additionally, Spacedrakes is an unclaimed username on FA. Three guesses as to where she's going to go.



How can she do that when she cant access her account for another week?


----------



## Pukebucket (Dec 6, 2019)

Whoops, sorry, I mean she switched her twitter over to @Spacedrakes. She's likely going to pretend she's abandoned FA until her suspension runs out, and then quietly start up a new account under a different username; Spacedrake(s) is the most likely candidate she'll use.

It's entirely possible she'll stick with Patreon instead since she can keep a better handle on her audience there, but I don't think Patreon will draw in the numbers of new, interested buyers that FA does so chances are she'll come back once she thinks the drama has died down.


----------



## Spadezilla (Dec 6, 2019)

Pukebucket said:


> Whoops, sorry, I mean she switched her twitter over to @Spacedrakes. She's likely going to pretend she's abandoned FA until her suspension runs out, and then quietly start up a new account under a different username; Spacedrake(s) is the most likely candidate she'll use.
> 
> It's entirely possible she'll stick with Patreon instead since she can keep a better handle on her audience there, but I don't think Patreon will draw in the numbers of new, interested buyers that FA does so chances are she'll come back once she thinks the drama has died down.



She will need to go to InkBunny or something like DogBone did.

Also 99% sure she is perm banned and I am sure people will be celebrating.


----------



## CockPockets (Dec 6, 2019)

Marshivolt

FA: https://archive.md/6HtSJ
Twitter: https://archive.md/lqMMC
Steam: https://archive.ph/SL4kz

He's a scalie whose absolutely obsessed about Valoo from Wind Waker. Why? Hell if I know.
He'd have you think otherwise, but he's really bad at lying because everything was archived.
I know him through various exchanges in modding servers a while back. He was always trying to mod Valoo into games. If you even dared question if he was a furry he'd chimp out at you. I didn't think much of it at the time, but after discovering this stuff, I think I know why:



Spoiler: Valoo fatfur trash



https://archive.md/OQXXO
https://archive.ph/bUMWc
https://archive.md/fwXnR
https://archive.md/wYTqx






Marshivolt would talk a lot about how he *drempt *about Valoo.


Spoiler: He had more but i didn't archive















He has a ROBLOX (I can't archive the Roblox website for some reason):

And he bought the Builder's Club subscription just to upload the clothing textures.

His older brother (Drake Wyrm Silverwing, his f-list is... interesting) was into that too, for years before him. It gives me ideas about where his tendencies came from


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Dec 6, 2019)

Spadezilla said:


> She will need to go to InkBunny or something like DogBone did.
> 
> Also 99% sure she is perm banned and I am sure people will be celebrating.
> 
> View attachment 1038875


DogBone, you say?


Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Oh boy! I did some work for someone investigating some folks these fucks know. Bit of a story to it and I never found anything conclusive.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Okay so most of this shit is about people Ino knows, not Ino herself
> ...


----------



## Kakami (Dec 6, 2019)

Pukebucket said:


> Whoops, sorry, I mean she switched her twitter over to @Spacedrakes. She's likely going to pretend she's abandoned FA until her suspension runs out, and then quietly start up a new account under a different username; Spacedrake(s) is the most likely candidate she'll use.
> 
> It's entirely possible she'll stick with Patreon instead since she can keep a better handle on her audience there, but I don't think Patreon will draw in the numbers of new, interested buyers that FA does so chances are she'll come back once she thinks the drama has died down.


It would be a shame if someone claimed "Spacedrake/s"username on FA...


----------



## Jangarango (Dec 6, 2019)

Kakami said:


> It would be a shame if someone claimed "Spacedrake/s"username on FA...


Someone did, I checked last night lmao.

I’m hoping she tries and then has to rebrand her shit again, although she might do the FA name in one fell swoop. Either way, still funny.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 6, 2019)

Kakami said:


> Still about ADIAGO/Ezrael/etc
> 
> wtf?
> She just nuked it?
> ...


Guess that means Adiago is canceled :^)


----------



## Pukebucket (Dec 6, 2019)

Damn Furfag said:


> Guess that means Adiago is canceled :^)






Nothing quite like being sad in public after fucking over your most lucrative business platform.


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2019)

Pukebucket said:


> View attachment 1039957
> Nothing quite like being sad in public after fucking over your most lucrative business platform.






Don't even need to bring out the 'illegal' spacedrakes... er voiddrakes.... kiwidrakes? hmm...




Impending 'Take that down from the god damn internet' thread? ( https://archive.md/a69kB )


----------



## Here for the drama (Dec 7, 2019)

Kakami said:


> It would be a shame if someone claimed "Spacedrake/s"username on FA...





Jangarango said:


> Someone did, I checked last night lmao.
> 
> I’m hoping she tries and then has to rebrand her shit again, although she might do the FA name in one fell swoop. Either way, still funny.


I would kill for that account to become a parody of Adiago’s nonsense only with Kiwi abominations and actual garden rakes. Spaced Rakes!


----------



## Spadezilla (Dec 7, 2019)

Here for the drama said:


> I would kill for that account to become a parody of Adiago’s nonsense only with Kiwi abominations and actual garden rakes. Spaced Rakes!











						SubspaceAnomoly - Professional, Digital Artist | DeviantArt
					

Check out SubspaceAnomoly's art on DeviantArt. Browse the user profile and get inspired.




					www.deviantart.com


----------



## Thistle (Dec 7, 2019)

Spadezilla said:


> SubspaceAnomoly - Professional, Digital Artist | DeviantArt
> 
> 
> Check out SubspaceAnomoly's art on DeviantArt. Browse the user profile and get inspired.
> ...



Ofc she'd flee to Deviantart


----------



## CattoMcCatterson (Dec 7, 2019)

Spadezilla said:


> Whoever posted her thread in her shoutbox, thank you.
> 
> So she got her ass pounded by the Fa admins for "reclaiming" her exs character from him, makes a pallet swap of it because she as a "Emotional attachment" to it and then draws a ton of art of it.  If you look at her FA, the ref sheet for the knockoff char she made is gone and it disappeared when she got banned.
> 
> ...



So this screenshot from FA is a thing, and I'm fucking dying


----------



## Pukebucket (Dec 7, 2019)

Spadezilla said:


> SubspaceAnomoly - Professional, Digital Artist | DeviantArt
> 
> 
> Check out SubspaceAnomoly's art on DeviantArt. Browse the user profile and get inspired.
> ...





Damn Furfag said:


> Ofc she'd flee to Deviantart


I can't wait to see how she breaks DA's ToS regarding pornography. Spreading/visible erections/visible penetration/bodily fluids are considered explicit material and are not allowed on DA, even under mature content filters.




"Dragoneer has been convicted of dog rape." lol okay.


----------



## Spadezilla (Dec 8, 2019)

Pukebucket said:


> I can't wait to see how she breaks DA's ToS regarding pornography. Spreading/visible erections/visible penetration/bodily fluids are considered explicit material and are not allowed on DA, even under mature content filters.
> 
> View attachment 1040984
> "Dragoneer has been convicted of dog rape." lol okay.



PEDOBUNNY GO GO


----------



## Kakami (Dec 8, 2019)

> Guess that means Adiago is canceled :^)



Lies or someone got scammed?


----------



## MindHit (Dec 13, 2019)

Mmm, hello, I'm new to the site, this seemed like the right thread but I'm not sure if I should maybe make one myself.

Anyway, I draw TF Fetish stuff for a living, so I tend to come across odd people all the time, I generally don't make fun of any of them, but from a few months to basically a few minutes ago I've been dealing with a particularly odd fella, let's just call it the Charity Lion.

I post my stuff on good chunk of sites for the simple purpose of extra exposure, one of these sites is Weasyl, a barely functioning furry centric site, it's where this guy first contacted me: https://www.weasyl.com/~festefenris

What you see in this first screenshot is his profile, standard furry stuff, a lion fursona who's some sort of charity mascot, a funny detail btw, that letter with a 1 above the follow button is a message, from him.



This is how my messages look right now, and as you can see have been looking like for months now, for whatever reason he's been messaging me today, over and over, but let's go bit by bit.




Files 3 to 6 are examples of the type of messages he'd send, over and over and over, the bunch of ones I've gotten today all have the exact same "hook" 'Can we just talk?'
I did make the mistake to talk back to him the first time, since apparently he just wanted to RP, due to drawings I get these requests often. But Charity Lion will always quickly devolve into some sort of hospital campaign obsession, I started asking him what type of RP he had in mind exactly, Files 7 and 8 are when you start indulging him to speak what he wants.

I just shrugged it off and ignored his messages, I've hardly ever blocked people so I just let the messages sit eventually and forgot about them.

Then the Charity Lion came back, on Discord.

I had forgotten about him, he had put on the name StoneLion, as you can see on the Discord screenshots he deleted the account, again he was asking about RPing, I indulged him a bit, asking the type of RP, and then you can read yourself what happened.

And that's how things are going currently, I gotta admit I haven't looked much into the guy's account since I don't really like going out of my way to search things about these guys, but a quick glance on the comments on his profile show I'm not the only person he wants to turn into a charity drone.

One last thing to close this post, let's open that last message I have and see what's in it:




Well, I certainly wasn't expecting this:


----------



## Spoonomancer (Dec 13, 2019)

MindHit said:


> Mmm, hello, I'm new to the site, this seemed like the right thread but I'm not sure if I should maybe make one myself.
> 
> Anyway, I draw TF Fetish stuff for a living, so I tend to come across odd people all the time, I generally don't make fun of any of them, but from a few months to basically a few minutes ago I've been dealing with a particularly odd fella, let's just call it the Charity Lion.
> 
> ...


I've heard about this dude, he seems quite infamous lately judging by the fact that he seems to ask for a LOT of people about these charity transformation's.


----------



## MindHit (Dec 13, 2019)

Guess who also messaged me on SoFurry.


----------



## Pukebucket (Dec 14, 2019)

MindHit said:


> Mmm, hello, I'm new to the site, this seemed like the right thread but I'm not sure if I should maybe make one myself.
> 
> Anyway, I draw TF Fetish stuff for a living, so I tend to come across odd people all the time, I generally don't make fun of any of them, but from a few months to basically a few minutes ago I've been dealing with a particularly odd fella, let's just call it the Charity Lion.
> 
> ...


Heads up, you may not want to give too many details about your personal info on here (I mean too late now but for future reference).

That aside this guy seems like a total nutjob. I guess he is technically helping people by donating money to charity but it seems to be his fetish and I'm not sure how I feel about someone getting horny over their medical kink while doing so.

Now that I think of it, I'm pretty sure using the red cross symbol on unofficial material is against the Geneva convention. It's why you can't use red plus signs for health icons in game design; it's an international symbol for the Red Cross so slapping it on anything for monetary gain without explicit permission is considered violation of copyright.


----------



## MindHit (Dec 14, 2019)

Pukebucket said:


> That aside this guy seems like a total nutjob. I guess he is technically helping people by donating money to charity but it seems to be his fetish and I'm not sure how I feel about someone getting horny over their medical kink while doing so.



Oh, I think it's quite clear a fetish.






						Male Stripper | SoFurry
					

SoFurry is one of the largest and longest-running furry art, ficton, chat and community sites. Serving the furry community since 2002 and home to over 400.000 registered users. Your furry home on the web!




					www.sofurry.com


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Dec 14, 2019)

MindHit said:


> I draw TF Fetish stuff for a living


Welcome home.  Feel free to share.


----------



## MindHit (Dec 14, 2019)

heyilikeyourmom said:


> Welcome home.  Feel free to share.



Feel free to look me up if you want, these screencaps have my nickname and I go with the same one basically everywhere.


----------



## heyilikeyourmom (Dec 14, 2019)

MindHit said:


> Feel free to look me up if you want, these screencaps have my nickname and I go with the same one basically everywhere.


Don’t use the same name everywhere.


----------



## shitpuppy (Dec 14, 2019)

this dude looks like a total nutjob with hospital and charity kink which is bizarre. that's... new

I'm aware that autists can have weird special interest but charities is such a bizarre thing to obsess about


----------



## billydero (Dec 15, 2019)

billydero said:


> I know that a personal lolcow is going to be very subjective but given that, I felt like posting one of mine: Witchiebunny.
> 
> She is of course antifa and against Nazis in all their forms, particularly the furry kind:
> 
> ...



It's been a while since I've checked in on ol' Witchiebunny. Hm, wonder what drama she’s perpetrating lately...



... well, I can't say I'm surprised in the least, the fandom being filled to the
brim with transtrenders. Always room for one more.



Uh oh, looks like them Kiwi Farms boys are in trouble agin’.

I love how like a lot of other
furries she uses these dumb euphemisms for KF, like, KF and lolcow are
WORDS OF POWER and one must never speak them, lest this cause
KFarmers to appear like Candyman.
Bonus lolcow points; her friend GavinLumiere has something to say about
KF.



Strong words of protest. I sir, am admonished.

Damn but he's one ineffectual, impotent guy; his whole Twitter is him
sniping sulkily all day long at things he don' like but can't do a damn thing
about. But then look at those big soulful eyes on his fursona. Clearly a lover
and not a fighter, or... something.

These next posts threw me. I never would have guessed Witchiebunny and 2 the
Gryphon were friends at one time. Looks like a bit of a falling out between
them, here; ah, nothing more tragic than when it's furfag versus furfag.

Since by definition between the two of them no one can have the high ground.







And of course, at the end of the day, Witchie is Literally Shaking. Again, I
am totally not surprised; what surprises me is that she can get through a
day in one piece, and that her husband ChefMongoose hasn't kicked her to
the curb yet for being unbearable.


----------



## Kuchipatchi (Dec 16, 2019)

billydero said:


>


Bye! Don't let the door hit your tail butt plug on the way out.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Dec 18, 2019)

Rice Is Ready said:


> When I was in highschool there was a big fat deaf guy who was a furry. He was named Jeff so naturally he was nicknamed Deaf Jeff. He was into buff tiger men. His Facebook page was hilarious because deaf people type like exceptional individuals. One time he made a status saying "DOCTOR TOUCH MY PENIS!" He was in a Facebook relationship with a gay Asian furry that lived in Asia. He would always get into fights with other deafs online too.  Oh and he used to wear shirts 2 sizes too small and his gunt would hang out. He spent alot of time in the bathroom stall making weird deaf noises.



Here is one of Deaf Jeffs classic Facebook posts. Wish I had more.


----------



## Local Coyote (Dec 18, 2019)

MindHit said:


> Anyway, I draw TF Fetish stuff for a living


That was your first mistake. Your second mistake was admitting that here.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Dec 18, 2019)

Local Coyote said:


> That was your first mistake. Your second mistake was admitting that here.



While I don't have _too_ much of a problem with people exploiting furries' insatiable appetite for expensive fetish artwork, I do agree that talking about it here, with your artist username on full display, is painting a target on your back both here and in the furry fandom.


----------



## PaniniMan (Dec 21, 2019)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> While I don't have _too_ much of a problem with people exploiting furries' insatiable appetite for expensive fetish artwork, I do agree that talking about it here, with your artist username on full display, is painting a target on your back both here and in the furry fandom.



What do you mean don't share it? Now we have a candidate for a Halal!


----------



## YayLasagna (Dec 21, 2019)

PaniniMan said:


> What do you mean don't share it? Now we have a candidate for a Halal!


You need a hell of a lot more than "dumb degenerate" for a halal.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 6, 2020)

21 year old, genderfluid tart in a furfag discord server.

DiscordID: Lescart#0913 | 111251261239664640
XBL: Riamlie Lescart






						F-list - Warning
					






					www.f-list.net
				








						Userpage of riamlie -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				








						Userpage of Lescart -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				







Doesn't like it when you use emotes in a 'server suggestion' post.


Cant wait to see what she does next.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jan 6, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> 21 year old, genderfluid tart in a furfag discord server.
> 
> DiscordID: Lescart#0913 | 111251261239664640
> XBL: Riamlie Lescart
> ...


So what emote did you use? You dropped links and barely any reason to care. This reads less like you have a personal cow and more like you disagree with a stupid viewpoint so you decided to 'own' them by dropping their shit here.


----------



## Pukebucket (Jan 6, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> 21 year old, genderfluid tart in a furfag discord server.
> 
> DiscordID: Lescart#0913 | 111251261239664640
> XBL: Riamlie Lescart
> ...


I fail to see how this person is a lolcow beyond the fact have an f-list with a lot of breeder kink (and zoophillia under major kinks, but it's the furry fandom so what do you expect). The fact they list themselves as a herm is potentially noteworthy. Most genderweird people don't like using that term (or cuntboy) because it's considered a fetishistic portrayal rather than an accurate representation of being transgender, but that's hairsplitting honestly.

Plenty of people think emotes are fucking stupid also, especially when used to relay information or suggestions rather than just general chat.


----------



## Thistle (Jan 6, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> So what emote did you use?



There's your answer.


----------



## YourMommasBackstory (Feb 1, 2020)

That’s a weird one - please have a seat and get some milk
i look at this dude for, literally, years in fascination.

FA page - https://www.furaffinity.net/user/madaraoluv2/
youtube - https://www.youtube.com/user/madaraoluv2

kinks: macro/micro, vore, plushies.





Guy makes videos in bodysuit.
He also has a dog




look how pup is uncomfortable





you hate me for bringing him here and want to bleach your eyes?
You can do all you want but thats what you’ll see before death


----------



## MetalParakeet (Feb 4, 2020)

Has anyone seen this dude? Currently getting heat for actively sperging about his desire to fuck the bunny from Zootopia. Has Zootopia tattoos



			AshHopps (@AshleyHopps1) on Twitter


----------



## PaniniMan (Feb 4, 2020)

MetalParakeet said:


> Has anyone seen this dude? Currently getting heat for actively sperging about his desire to fuck the bunny from Zootopia. Has Zootopia tattoos
> 
> 
> 
> AshHopps (@AshleyHopps1) on Twitter



God damnit post screencaps, stop expecting everyone to do the work for you


----------



## MetalParakeet (Feb 5, 2020)

Wel


PaniniMan said:


> God damnit post screencaps, stop expecting everyone to do the work for you


Well fuck, they already dfe. Lesson learned


----------



## ZeeFace (Feb 5, 2020)

I don't think this guy is enough to post a thread about - yet - but I think with enough pushing he could really sperg out. I've known him for some time now online and he is hilarious!









						Pepper-Stripes - Hobbyist, Traditional Artist | DeviantArt
					

Check out Pepper-Stripes's art on DeviantArt. Browse the user profile and get inspired.




					www.deviantart.com
				




He is an 'artist' that wants to make the big-big time and will draw copious amounts of gift art for more popular artists than him in return for asspats and the vain hope that some of their popularity rubs off on him.
On the other hand, he looks down on artists that he deems lesser than him and scoffs at the giftart that they draw him.

He refuses to use Furaffinity because he doesn't get enough attention there and it's full of porn which is a big no-no in his opinion unless it's of his fursona bumping uglies with Garnet from Stephen Universe.
[NSFW Link] http://www.furaffinity.net/view/31171762/

Any attempt at helping him to improve his art is met with utmost resistance as he thinks his art is perfect and untouchable, even when the crit is constructive.





He is wildly jealous of people who get more DeviantArt Pageviews than him and 'calls out' people who don't share the same viewpoint as him.









						Status by Pepper-Stripes on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				




He's the scraping on the inside of a dried-up barrel on dA and doesn't realise that he is in the same hellish category as the artists he hates - GameSlyPony, CaseyDecker, Koleyl, etc.


----------



## Kiwi & Cow (Feb 8, 2020)

Looked up "Gryphoneer" here, expecting some kind of thread about that exceptional Twitter SJW, but looks like not.

Anyways that guy is a moderator of Furaffinity's forums and he's a massive leftist that gets pissed over dumb shit, oh yeah he's also super condescending like his butt buddy Nerdskull. He's worth talking about as much as Nerdskull is, however I have no personal info about him.

He currently uses Twitter under the alias @IAmGryphoneer because like all leftist sycophants, he eventually got permabanned. 

You only need to read his bio and read one of his tweets to understand his entire personality: https://twitter.com/IAmGryphoneer/status/1226172453724000256


----------



## SüßerSchwadron (Feb 12, 2020)

There was once this guy who belonged in the social media circle I frequent called Derj Ejjermon on Facebook (Real name: Derek Ackerman and has alt accounts), one day he just vanished, his FB accounts just gone. I met him first in an art group on Facebook called "Level Up!" he posted his works which were mostly furshit, I did some asking and apparently he drew those homoerotic beastmen purely to attract an audiance to his DA account (he has two, but I only know about "YiffDaddy69"... Which I cannot find anymore?), most of his works are inspired by the art of Frank Frazetta but then stuck to simply drawing furshit in different styles, I wonder what happened to him, I once paid him about 9€ to sketch my FB profile picture. He was highly opinionated, kind of an asshole and I am sure he posted on his main account while drunk, and I suspect that he runs a couple of Neopagan pages.


----------



## Ashley Lynne Coulter (Feb 15, 2020)

@Damn Furfag What's a tart? Like... the snack?

I don't have anybody I'm willing to dox here. I get a lot of exceptional clients, but that kind of comes with the territory of an artist that gets tons of weird commissions.

Sometimes, I don't know where these people come from. I do tell them my preferences like "I don't want to write/draw this as it upsets me" and most of them will work with me on that.

Sonic and MLP fans are kind of the worst. They're very... unique, yeah, let's go with that.


----------



## AssRock (Feb 15, 2020)

cantremembernothing said:


> @Damn Furfag What's a tart? Like... the snack?



This is a tart.


----------



## Thistle (Feb 15, 2020)

AssRock said:


> This is a tart.



actually, i used it as a bastardized form of 'tard' 

ah fuk, where's my hat.

ah, there's my hat.


----------



## TANK JESUS (Feb 16, 2020)

On the finnish equivalent of 4Chan someone decided to post this monstrosity and a half - I'd honestly like to know what the fuck I'm looking at here. I'm not sure if he's lolcow enough but he seems like an absolute idiot by uploading these photos for example

http://archive.md/Dn3Uv / https://twitter.com/Rezzulilbear/status/1227343308692885504





http://archive.md/7VYiY / https://twitter.com/Rezzulilbear/status/1227278073277669382


----------



## Pukebucket (Feb 16, 2020)

TANK JESUS said:


> On the finnish equivalent of 4Chan someone decided to post this monstrosity and a half - I'd honestly like to know what the fuck I'm looking at here. I'm not sure if he's lolcow enough but he seems like an absolute idiot by uploading these photos for example
> 
> http://archive.md/Dn3Uv / https://twitter.com/Rezzulilbear/status/1227343308692885504
> View attachment 1148133
> ...


Remembering way back when so many babyfurs used to spend ages trying to argue that they weren't pedophiles or using their uwu speciwl dwaiper dwessup time to get off on sexualizing infancy, because they were doing it behind closed doors as a comfort thing rather than a "lifestyle choice".

Now you got weirdos like this dude thinking it's cute to talk about shitting his diaps in direct visual distance of a child. Even if he's up in his window and the kids are down on the street and can't literally see him dumping ass it doesn't really take away from the fact this guy is getting off on being seen shitting himself by actual children. :/

Also looking at this twitter and yeah this dude is definitely a lolcow. He's posting every day about his babyfur shenanigans and has included pics of him out and about being a babyfur in public. According to his about on twitter he's in diapers 24/7.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 17, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Also looking at this twitter and yeah this dude is definitely a lolcow. He's posting every day about his babyfur shenanigans and has included pics of him out and about being a babyfur in public. According to his about on twitter he's in diapers 24/7.



Sounds more like a horrorcow who should be a prisoncow or even a coffincow.


----------



## Uncle Joey (Feb 24, 2020)

billydero said:


> View attachment 1052694


Wait, so men are above women on the oppression totem now? Or does that only apply to blacks? Or trannies? Or just black trannies?

I have a hard time keeping up with what demographic the victim of the week is.


----------



## billydero (Feb 24, 2020)

Uncle Joey said:


> Wait, so men are above women on the oppression totem now? Or does that only apply to blacks? Or trannies? Or just black trannies?
> 
> I have a hard time keeping up with what demographic the victim of the week is.



I think one just keeps checking off the boxes until you get furry oppression bingo.

I’ve just assumed that Witchiebunny has a ongoing identity crisis and will just keep redefining herself forever. The fact she’s married to a huge enabler like Chefmongoose won’t help any.


----------



## Uncle Joey (Feb 24, 2020)

billydero said:


> I think one just keeps checking off the boxes until you get furry oppression bingo.
> 
> I’ve just assumed that Witchiebunny has a ongoing identity crisis and will just keep redefining herself forever. The fact she’s married to a huge enabler like Chefmongoose won’t help any.


You'd think a community where crafting an animal persona for yourself is a major part wouldn't be so hung up in irl identities, but some people need to get attention any way they can I guess.


----------



## TheSkoomer (Mar 2, 2020)

The VP of genetic tech for *23 And Me* is apparently a gay communist furry.

This got posted on 8kun back in December, and the furfag locked his Twitter shortly after. 



I did not know if this was worthy of his own thread, so I'm posting it here..


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2020)

TheSkoomer said:


> The VP of genetic tech for *23 And Me* is apparently a gay communist furry.
> 
> This got posted on 8kun back in December, and the furfag locked his Twitter shortly after.
> 
> ...


On the plus side - At least he blocks CP shit (assuming that's whats up with the blockchain tweet). Twitter is rife with that.
Though most blocklists tend to just be "this person said something and they need cancelled", with a bunch of random users added and no evidence they ever did anything. But Twitter genuinely has had an issue with CP being traded on their playform recently with mega links and sneaky hashtags.


----------



## Mikoyan (Mar 2, 2020)

Vault said:


> On the plus side - At least he blocks CP shit (assuming that's whats up with the blockchain tweet). Twitter is rife with that.
> Though most blocklists tend to just be "this person said something and they need cancelled", with a bunch of random users added and no evidence they ever did anything. But Twitter genuinely has had an issue with CP being traded on their playform recently with mega links and sneaky hashtags.



Block_chain_, not block_list_. Y'know. Bitcoin style shitty database stuff. People have been stuffing CP into it for various reasons.


----------



## Vault (Mar 2, 2020)

Broadwing said:


> Block_chain_, not block_list_. Y'know. Bitcoin style shitty database stuff. People have been stuffing CP into it for various reasons.


Ergh, I wouldn't weigh it being worth getting involved in that if there's that kind of risk. Nasty stuff to stumble across, even accidentally.
And definitely not smart to even post about possibly accidentally accessing it.


----------



## billydero (Mar 2, 2020)

TheSkoomer said:


> The VP of genetic tech for *23 And Me* is apparently a gay communist furry.
> 
> This got posted on 8kun back in December, and the furfag locked his Twitter shortly after.
> 
> ...



“I’m a communist! .... now gimmie my big VP salary.”

Next time I read about 23AndMe mishandling someone’s personal info or genetic data I’ll just remind myself “furries work there and their ineptitude is probably why.”


----------



## NoFeline (Mar 2, 2020)

TheSkoomer said:


>


It's time to play another thrilling round of *"Communist or Nazi"*!


----------



## billydero (Mar 2, 2020)

NoFeline said:


> It's time to play another thrilling round of *"Communist or Nazi"*!



Probably Nazi. Just imagine to what degree and in what ways he abuses his access to confidential customer data.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 2, 2020)

TheSkoomer said:


> The VP of genetic tech for *23 And Me* is apparently a gay communist furry.



I wonder if he's the one who's turning over everyone's genetic info to the government.  Now even if you don't get this done yourself someone in your family probably has so your genes are on a list.


----------



## Ashley Lynne Coulter (Mar 9, 2020)

NoFeline said:


> It's time to play another thrilling round of *"Communist or Nazi"*!



Commie.


----------



## redtail (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm already bored as fuck from this quarantine bullshit so I'm gonna tell you guys about this guy who tried to catfish me with a pic of his mom: Alex Bailey.

Here's some background on our boy Alex and his tragic love life:

The TL;DR: he's into female clowns, goth girls, girls with "Sonic the Hedgehog blue" hair, long shapely legs, and Harley Quinn. He has to find a girlfriend before his mom dies or else he's going to be surrendered to the state mental hospital, apparently. Oh, but she has to be young, attractive, love cosplay, and have "a figure like Poison Ivy's". Also, in case you sluts were getting hopeful, no, he won't have premarital sex.

Some pictures of our winning bachelor:




Spoiler: Art from the self-proclaimed CEO & Owner of "Rena Star Studios"









Spoiler: A man of many talents, he's written some fanfiction too







Here's his furaffinity. If I had the time, I'd archive all his fanfiction because it's sheer gold.

He first messaged me through an alt account (since deleted; I was able to link the two accounts from tweets they both made last summer) on Twitter, sending pics of pornstars he follows and a random fursuit he found on his feed pretending they were him. He also claimed to be, well, this:


You'd think, as someone who's lying about who he is, that he'd at least try to stick as close to reality as he could, but no--he was perfectly happy to weave an utterly fabricated tale about his simple life as a furry country girl living on a farm & making fursuits when in reality, he was a 35yo deadbeat living with his mom in a shitty apartment. Didn't ask me a single thing about my life or my interests, either, not that I'm too miffed about it. The highlight of the whole experience, of course, was this exchange:

Yes, that is his mother, the lovely Marsha Bailey. What I'd give to have been a fly on the wall for that conversation.


----------



## billydero (Mar 22, 2020)

billydero said:


> I think one just keeps checking off the boxes until you get furry oppression bingo.
> 
> I’ve just assumed that Witchiebunny has a ongoing identity crisis and will just keep redefining herself forever. The fact she’s married to a huge enabler like Chefmongoose won’t help any.



I know I must be bored to death with this whole stay at home thing, because I'm checking in on Witchiebunny. Let's see what she has to say:





..... ::

Witchie, the day I buy a totally useless germ mask from a furry fuckup like you who's going to screw it up is the day the devil drives to work in a snow plow.


----------



## SüßerSchwadron (Mar 24, 2020)

This is an encounter a friend of mine had, that is, that these screenshot are his, not mine, I am not befriended with the woman who had a stillbirth and some exceptional individual decided it was a good idea to make fun of her for that.

*Accident:*

The screenshots are pretty self explanatory, but I'll politely add some context behind this situation: Thatcher, like the exceptional individual that he is, thought it was a good idea to make fun of a mother who had lost a child to stillbirth right under the FB status about it, which has led to this:



*Friend confronting Thatcher about that:*

These screenshots were shared to us when he asked us what he should tell him to help, but nothing could be done, because shortly after after this exchange Thatcher blocked him:



*Aftermath:*

"One of the worst kind of people that exist out there, are the ones asking for sympathy while having none themselves."

After this, he started to play the victim by bringing up how people could be "so mean" by evoking his dead mother, he threatened to kill himself on the day of his mother's death anniversary and he also lamented about homophobic attacks he received despite having made a racist attack and a transphobic attack in the previous and next screenshots. He's currently still bitching about this


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Mar 25, 2020)

SüßerSchwadron said:


> This is an encounter a friend of mine had, that is, that these screenshot are his, not mine, I am not befriended with the woman who had a stillbirth and some exceptional individual decided it was a good idea to make fun of her for that.
> 
> *Accident:*
> 
> ...


Rate me MATI but I hope that fuck actually does it. Seriously, who the fuck mocks a woman for having a stillborn? That shit is immensely traumatizing. You go through the hardships of pregnancy & birth and not even enjoy the life you were supposed to bring into this world. Thank god his mom died or else she'd be considering a late-term abortion.


----------



## Cryogonal (Mar 25, 2020)

What an absolute fagmaster. That final screenshot especially pisses me off, as if telling some horrible fag that harrasses trauma victims to kill himself is as bad as harrassing trauma victims.


----------



## PaniniMan (Mar 25, 2020)

Cryogonal said:


> What an absolute fagmaster. That final screenshot especially pisses me off, as if telling some horrible fag that harrasses trauma victims to kill himself is as bad as harrassing trauma victims.



Honestly Lolcow page-worthy? Yes or no?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Mar 25, 2020)

PaniniMan said:


> Honestly Lolcow page-worthy? Yes or no?


We'd need more examples but off to a good start.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 25, 2020)

ZeeFace said:


> Any attempt at helping him to improve his art is met with utmost resistance as he thinks his art is perfect and untouchable,


Let him wallow in his mediocrity then. :^)


----------



## TANK JESUS (Mar 25, 2020)

Catch Your Breath said:


> Rate me MATI but I hope that fuck actually does it. Seriously, who the fuck mocks a woman for having a stillborn? That shit is immensely traumatizing. You go through the hardships of pregancy & birth and not even enjoy the life you were supposed to bring into this world. Thank god his mom died or else she'd be considering a late-term abortion.



i hope he does a flip though for extra style points


----------



## C. Cactus (Mar 26, 2020)

The worst thing about furries is how important being a furry is to them. If you try to tell a furry that being a furry is why people think they are strange, they get defensive and say things like "It's part of who I am" and "I'm doing what makes me happy". I had this conversation with someone once - she had asked me why people though she was weird (because she was a fucking furry). They always settle on dumb shit like "My real friends accept me for who I am", as though it is a crime to attempt self-improvement. Everyone was weird as a little kid - it's the ones who refuse to grow up and change that end up degenerates in fursuits or adult diapers. I don't have specific details on anyone - it's just upsetting the way "i'm special" attitudes poison people into having no shame about acting retarded.


----------



## ⋖ cørdion ⋗ (Mar 27, 2020)

C. Cactus said:


> The worst thing about furries is how important being a furry is to them. If you try to tell a furry that being a furry is why people think they are strange, they get defensive and say things like "It's part of who I am" and "I'm doing what makes me happy". I had this conversation with someone once - she had asked me why people though she was weird (because she was a fucking furry). They always settle on dumb shit like "My real friends accept me for who I am", as though it is a crime to attempt self-improvement. Everyone was weird as a little kid - it's the ones who refuse to grow up and change that end up degenerates in fursuits or adult diapers. I don't have specific details on anyone - it's just upsetting the way "i'm special" attitudes poison people into having no shame about acting exceptional.


Nobody reasonable does this, nor do they usually even identify as furry despite the mock-up, OCs and art that comes with it. I remember in my teens that most of my 'peers' saw furcons as the ultimate in furry interaction, as if everything leading up to that point was just a trial run. It's not like it's that uncommon to live and die by an identifier. You have that in gym bros, "*GAMERS*", just about anything with a following. WhoLock and whatever the fuck all those tumblr shitshows label themselves.

It comes down to feeling invalidated and having no real personality. The positive thing about furries is that you can identify a set of behavioral traits with them, like you do rednecks or chavs. That has however become an exclusively negative thing in the last few years, which indeed leads to the only ones still willing to die on the cross for being a furry being the ones who just can't develop into a person of their own. Even the most die-hard furries I've known have grown up to realize there's other shit in life. The fandom doesn't seem to go past the mid-20s, so seems to be when people have to actually get real.


----------



## PaniniMan (Mar 27, 2020)

Cactus Wings said:


> Nobody reasonable does this, nor do they usually even identify as furry despite the mock-up, OCs and art that comes with it. I remember in my teens that most of my 'peers' saw furcons as the ultimate in furry interaction, as if everything leading up to that point was just a trial run. It's not like it's that uncommon to live and die by an identifier. You have that in gym bros, "*GAMERS*", just about anything with a following. WhoLock and whatever the fuck all those tumblr shitshows label themselves.
> 
> It comes down to feeling invalidated and having no real personality. The positive thing about furries is that you can identify a set of behavioral traits with them, like you do rednecks or chavs. That has however become an exclusively negative thing in the last few years, which indeed leads to the only ones still willing to die on the cross for being a furry being the ones who just can't develop into a person of their own. Even the most die-hard furries I've known have grown up to realize there's other shit in life. The fandom doesn't seem to go past the mid-20s, so seems to be when people have to actually get real.



Lmao I like it especially when they say that their community _"Is not sex-based we are innocent babs cubs uwu"_, like, retard if that is true how come practically every single run-in I have had with a furry online I have been attempted to have been *groomed.*


----------



## NadahFingah (Mar 27, 2020)

Cactus Wings said:


> It comes down to feeling invalidated and having no real personality.


I'd say it's more about wanting attention. It's not enough to just enjoy their weird hobby and not care what other people think of it like a relatively normal person. It has to be this major thing that their lives revolve around.


----------



## Thistle (Mar 27, 2020)

SüßerSchwadron said:


> This is an encounter a friend of mine had, that is, that these screenshot are his, not mine, I am not befriended with the woman who had a stillbirth and some exceptional individual decided it was a good idea to make fun of her for that.
> 
> *Accident:*
> 
> ...








						Log into Facebook | Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				



 (https://archive.md/hsVsO)

Guessing this is his "official" facebook account?


----------



## redtail (Mar 28, 2020)

C. Cactus said:


> it's just upsetting the way "i'm special" attitudes poison people into having no shame about acting exceptional.


I don't think there's anything wrong with "acting exceptional" so long as you're not harming anyone--such as in the case of zoophiles, pedophiles, groomers/predators etc. I think self expression is a beautiful thing. And what does self-improvement have to do with abandoning a fun hobby and friends who accept you? But, I definitely agree that acting like being a furry isn't weird is pure denial at best and delusion at worst. It will never be "normal" to be a furry. Embrace that you're fucking weird and move on.


----------



## Mimic (Mar 28, 2020)

redtail said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with "acting exceptional" so long as you're not harming anyone--such as in the case of zoophiles, pedophiles, groomers/predators etc. I think self expression is a beautiful thing. And what does self-improvement have to do with abandoning a fun hobby and friends who accept you? But, I definitely agree that acting like being a furry isn't weird is pure denial at best and delusion at worst. It will never be "normal" to be a furry. Embrace that you're fucking weird and move on.


I agree and disagree here. Self-improvement doesn't always mean giving up a hobby as long as you enjoy the hobby responsibly and realize it won't be something universally enjoyed on the same level. For example, going to a social event dressed as Spock while you make several references to Star Trek would be weird, unless of course that social event was centered around Star Trek or sci-fi in general.

But as you said, furries will always be deemed weird. It's true and will remain true, so anyone thinking outsiders should be totally okay with it are delusional idiots.

Hobby responsibly.


----------



## Adamska (Mar 28, 2020)

Turning a fetish into a lifestyle is stupid and sad. Furries utterly fail to get their shit is purely a fetish. And no to the many furries who use this thread and subforum to PA, I'd say the same shit to BDSM and Gay bars if they try to turn something so minor into a lifestyle too.


----------



## DampSoggyPanties (Mar 28, 2020)

Been interacting with the furry community for a long, long time now. I've been to conventions, meet ups and chat online with some people who identify themselves within the fandom. Not gonna lie, had some fun times. Nothing like getting absolutely wasted with a few internet weirdos and playing videogames, tabletop and generally just dicking around with some pretty chill people. But as we all know by now there's a few people who are a few cards short of a deck. And I've met them. Sadly, most of it is anecdotal so you really do need to take my word on this. There's a few noticeable people I've interacted with, but one has always stuck with me. That guy being that alcoholic nutjob I had to deal with one time.

*EDIT:* It's a little tl;dr and I tried putting it in a spoiler tag, but the formatting keeps going all weird. If you want me to try and fix it, please tell me and I'll see what I can do.

So, a few friends I know invited me to a fur meet. It's actually a nice little day out. Play some card games in a bar, have a few hipster craft beers, bit of conversation then spend the rest of the weekend hanging out with a pretty chill gay couple. Meet happens and a few of us decide to go for something to eat at a Chinese buffet restaurant and I spend a lot of my time there getting more and more drunk with a dude who's really into his trains. Like _really _into his trains. Not gonna lie, little bit jealous as he and a bunch of friends often go around Europe visiting retired and discontinued trains on their final journey. A fantastic little excuse to get shitfaced and visit a whole bunch of microbreweries. Top lad; we often go drinking together after that night.

Anyway, time to call it a night slowly creeps in on us. A lot of people say their goodbyes, some hover around awkwardly but slowly shuffle off, and a few more closer friends hang around. Usually we head back to the gay guys place for more drinks and some games until the wee hours and it's not uncommon to invite that last one or two people who're left over. We're left with this one guy. Think he was around 30/35 years old, skinny guy, long dirty blonde hair, vegan, kinda kept himself to himself but seemed polite enough. He gets invited back and after a short walk, we cracking open some more beers and a few select people are allowed access to one of the homeowners liqueur cabinet. Often well stocked with some very pricey bottles and is only really opened for special occasions.

Night goes on, think we're playing Catan or something. Vegan Guy seems to be going to the bathroom rather frequently, and for long periods of time. I figure it's nothing, as you know what it's like once the floodgates are open during a heavy session of drinking. We go on for a few more hours until we are just done. We say our goodbyes, some guests leave, but Vegan Guy seems a little worried about getting home. The homeowners, being very nice hosts asks if he wants to crash the night, Vegan Guy accepts. Not sure what was said out of earshot, but him and the homeowners slink off to their bedroom. I put two and two together and get with my headphones just in case I need to block out some noise from the other room. Slip into some sleepwear and crash out on the sofa.

Dunno how long it was, but before long Vegan-Guy comes stumbling into the living room and drops onto one of the smaller armchairs silently sobbing. Didn't really need headphones, or I just fell asleep pretty damn quickly, but this wakes me up. Little groggy and feeling like crap I ask him if he's OK. I can see in the moonlight that he's stripped down to his underwear, classic tighty-whities and sporting a top tier skeletal, vegan physique (I'm a chunk fucker, I don't have room to judge). Through whines and tears he tells me how his partner doesn't love him, and no body loves him and all sorts of shit that I really do not want to deal with at 4am in the morning with a hangover creeping in. Kinda try and talk him down and offer him the best sage advice I could at the time and it seems to work. Even go through some meditative breathing stuff I watched on YouTube to try and calm his shit down. It kinda works. Then he starts asking me all kinds of questions, like if I find him attractive and if I could love someone like him. While I'm just slowly trying to dig my way through this sofa. Eventually, he calms his shit down. For about 20mins before the waterworks and sobbing start again and at this point I'm at the end of my tether.

I come up with a stupid fucking solution, but one that was pretty effective. Guy seems to want me to do the nasty with him using a very bizarre sympathy tactic, I on the other hand, am not gonna play that game. Knowing that furries are often starved of physical attention I simply ask: "Would a hug make you feel better?" and without even a yes or a no he slides in besides me and starts cuddling up to me all uwu-style, you know how it is. I ask if he's good and he says he is, and I thank whatever God is out there that I can now finally sleep. Of course, he starts getting handsy and after a rather firm telling, he knows that that kinda thing is out of bounds.

Next morning, we're all feeling it. One of the homeowners walks into the living room, sees me cradling Vegan Guy like some kind of kid and just gives me a look. Him opening the door woke me up and I just mutter to him that I'll tell him about it later. We all slowly start to get up after this. And within no time at all, Vegan Guy just gets dressed and bolts. Without even saying a thing. Start telling the homeowners about what happened. Turns out they had a time with him too. Long story short, he proposed them for sex, got a case of whiskey dick and fled in embarrassment. After coffee and a bit of mockery we start cleaning up. And that's when we discover something. A good selection of the liqueur cabinet has been absolutely annihilated. Bottles that hadn't even been opened had been drained of stuff. There's a few bottles hidden behind things in the kitchen, there's bottles hidden in towels and in a laundry hamper in the bathroom. The one homeowner is absolutely livid, and asks outright what the fuck happened. Both me and his partner haven't a clue. And we both say that we stuck to our beer cases we brought with us earlier and I distinctly remember just having a glass of whiskey offered to my by one of the homeowners themselves.

Turns out, Vegan-Guy had been raiding the cabinet while no one was watching, running off to the bathroom, finishing off a bottle and repeating the process for a few hours. Us, in our already half-cut lucidity didn't really notice this as abnormal until we investigated further.

Obviously pissed, one of the homeowners contacts the guy and chews him out but with no response. Puts a bit of a downer for the rest of the visit and I eventually go back to my own home. And for a few weeks we don't hear a thing. But then, he gets in contact with us. Apologies for what happened and lets us know that he's an alcoholic and has been clean for a while, but neglected to tell us this information when invited to a bars and back to a strangers house for more drinks. After a bit of digging, turns out that the guy actually has a very bad violent streak too. Has a history of attacking the person he was living with at the time, using anything he could get his hands on as a weapon. Even trying to pour bleach down the guys eyes and trying to get him to swallow it. Also turns out that the guy has a few convictions for vandalism, because he has a habit of wanting to set shit on fire. Even got kicked out of his previous apartment by it's landlord after they discovered quite a lot of fire damage in numerous rooms after he attempted to set the place on fire a few times.

Every so often while I'm with these two friends, we often laugh about how I kinda took one for the team. And how I calmed down a guy who potentially, after not letting us know he had alcohol problems, drinking my friends spirit stash nearly dry, could have got so angry that he could have set the apartment we were sleeping in ablaze because he was too drunk to fuck.


----------



## billydero (Mar 28, 2020)

The current crisis being what it is, I still get a evil grin and my much enjoyed schadenfreude over seeing a based, arrogant, doesn't-think-her-ass smells bitchy furry like Thornwolf get a good old fashioned reality check, and hot slap in the face by mean ol' real life.






Aw, don't worry, Thornwolf. Corona will pass, and you'll be back to into your self centered "kiss my ass, I'm an artist and a fandom gatekeeper besides" self in no time. It's in your furfag DNA.

Edit:





Well, one, Deo, people who aren't spazzes, re.tards and sperges don't give a fuck about having a fursona and have better things to do and two, don't look now but this strategy sure as fuck isn't helping Thornwolf any. And she's had her super spe-shul Zootopia fursona for a while now.

Side question - don't ALL furries suffer from deep depression?


----------



## The Great Chandler (Mar 28, 2020)

billydero said:


> Side question - don't ALL furries suffer from deep depression?


Being familiar with the fandom, I say a good 90% of them at least.


----------



## DampSoggyPanties (Mar 30, 2020)

The Great Chandler said:


> I say a good 90% of them at least



Can confirm.


----------



## interalia (Apr 6, 2020)

Looks like this furry is happy as a clam about covid:


----------



## Stratovorious (Apr 7, 2020)

billydero said:


> Side question - don't ALL furries suffer from deep depression?



No, but the ones that don't, have much much deeper problems.

Mainly the zoophilia. Sick fucks.


----------



## I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man (Apr 17, 2020)

Here to post more Tigerkhan as I do a few times a year. This is just from this month.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Apr 17, 2020)

I'm Sorry Ms Pac Man said:


> Here to post more Tigerkhan as I do a few times a year. This is just from this month.
> View attachment 1236958View attachment 1236960View attachment 1236961View attachment 1236972


That brother deserves the tolerance fee. Aspergers doesn't even exist now. It was placed into the Autism Spectrum and people that were diagnosed with Aspergers had to be retested to see if they would fall into the spectrum since it's basically high functioning and means really anyone with it can work quite normally if not better given Steve Jobs and Mark Zuckerberg both had it before it was removed from the DSM-5. Plus it was already mentioned those on SSI wouldn't get one since they're already receiving a steady federal income provided by the government unlike the millions of other people forced into unemployment which at most would only pay 70% of what they would have earned working.


----------



## Zora Is My Man (Apr 19, 2020)

I noticed that the majority of furries are canines or some crazy hybrid species. I have yet to see a worm or lobster fursona.


----------



## Pukebucket (Apr 19, 2020)

Zora Is My Man said:


> I noticed that the majority of furries are canines or some crazy hybrid species. I have yet to see a worm or lobster fursona.


They exist, they're just rare. Newbie furries prefer to work with simpler designs, hence why dogs and cats are so prevalent; they're easier to draw and make fursuits of, and people are more likely to feel an emotional connection to them from familiarity.


----------



## Vault (Apr 24, 2020)

Zora Is My Man said:


> I noticed that the majority of furries are canines or some crazy hybrid species. I have yet to see a worm or lobster fursona.


Apparently those worm string toys are becoming a thing...


----------



## Digital Thunder (Apr 24, 2020)

Vault said:


> Apparently those worm string toys are becoming a thing...


Not surprising, considering those things had a inexplicable resurgence within the last couple months or so IIRC. Of course the base looks like yet another generic canine instead of, well:




I'd ask how someone messes up this hard, but _everything_ manages to get turned into a generic dog by choice with these people.


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Apr 25, 2020)

Alright, here's my IRL furry story.

So there's a guy I used to know in high school...we'll call him *T*. He was cool, but real nerdy and kinda awkward. Like, you could hang out with the dude and have a conversation, but something about him seemed...off. By the time we were in our 20s, he was still apparently still a virgin, and confessed to me personally that's he's asexual and not attracted to any gender. Then he did some self-diagnostics and realized he had Asperger's Syndrome, and upon further research myself, everything checked out. Mind you this was several years back, long before "autistic" or "sperg" where insults in internet culture. *T* was so socially awkward in high school, that being autistic made perfect sense at this point.

Flash forward a few years later from when he confessed to me that he was asexual, and we hung out together for the first time in years. I asked what he'd been up to, and he told me nonchalantly that he recently sucked a man's dick. I was stunned, and kinda just paused in confusion. Remember, he was extremely socially awkward and didn't really understand sexual humor, plus his prior confession of being asexual made this whole blowjob thing seem random and out out place. Turns out, he was gay all along, but was just confused due to his Asperger's, but was now out of the closet and dating a man.

Then about a year or two later, I showed one of our mutual friends *M* a video by Internet Historian...the infamous RanFurrest incident. During the video, *M* started laughing and told me to pause the video. I paused, and he started laughing uncontrollably and told me he wants to show me something after the video was over. We finished the video, and I let *M* show me what was so funny. He told me to look up FurAffinity and search for a specific username, and sure enough he revealed to me that our gay Asperger's friend *T* was ALSO a fucking furry! Not just a furry, but he was a frequent attendee of furry conventions, and that he has a successful side business selling custom furry art. Apparently this furry revelation was secretly revealed to M, and I had to promise him I wouldn't tell anyone. We found *T*'s furry social media accounts, and although his face was hidden in all of his photos, we could still tell it was him in a few pictures.

Ready for the knockout punch? His fursona is a fucking bird.

So there you have it: the only real furry I know IRL is a gay autist who used to be asexual.


----------



## Fermented Anal Nectar (Apr 29, 2020)

Old one, but a troon "Pandora" gets an internship at Facebook for a summer. He moves into corporate housing with a presumably well-adjusted roommate who knows nothing about the furry fandom. Pandora proceeds to expose his power level by showing off his collection of dragon dildos:



Pandora's lack of social awareness unsurprisingly results in his not receiving a full-time offer. Rather than self-reflect on his faux pas, he blames a transphobic boss:


----------



## Mikoyan (Apr 30, 2020)

Fermented Anal Nectar said:


> Old one, but a troon "Pandora" gets an internship at Facebook for a summer. He moves into corporate housing with a presumably well-adjusted roommate who knows nothing about the furry fandom. Pandora proceeds to expose his power level by showing off his collection of dragon dildos:
> 
> View attachment 1262279
> 
> ...



Excellent, though still can't beat the one that yelled at Homer Hickham.


----------



## billydero (May 5, 2020)

Boozybadger is MOTI because someone Has Opinions he doesn’t share, and doesn’t like furries like he does.



Well, I guess this means he officially ‘really is’ a furry because he’s reached the point of saying nobody’s allowed to hate furries ever, anywhere, and ALL MUST LOVE THEM AND DESPAIR.

Also tells you a lot about him. Most ostensible adults I know recognize that not everyone will be your friend or like what you like and, you just don’t worry about it. It’s sad to see a guy who’s an adult, a lawyer, and a dad acting like an edgelord whiney teen.

Elsewhere he notes that two of his kids are autistic and one’s transgender so… beginning to think iffy mental processes and being a sped runs in the ol’ badger family, there.


----------



## AnOminous (May 5, 2020)

billydero said:


> Boozybadger is MOTI because someone Has Opinions he doesn’t share, and doesn’t like furries like he does.



I can't believe it's current year and one of the supposedly "respectable" furfags is still wailing about fursecution.


----------



## billydero (May 5, 2020)

AnOminous said:


> I can't believe it's current year and one of the supposedly "respectable" furfags is still wailing about fursecution.


As long as this fandom is a thing, they’re going to complain about it forever.

Around lasr years Anthrocon Xydexx tweeted a very whiny, pussy tweet about how a local Pittsburgh sportscaster had simply said “I know it’s an unpopular opinion but I don’t care for furry“. So regardless of being involved with the biggest, most based furry convention, that Normie Pittsburgh sucks up to and loves, there was Xydexx crying like a little bitch about the one Pittsburgh native who didn’t like it.

Fursecurion tears are a core part of the fandom, and are here to stay.


----------



## AnOminous (May 5, 2020)

billydero said:


> Fursecurion tears are a core part of the fandom, and are here to stay.



They love whining almost as much as they love raping dogs and other animals.


----------



## Baguette Child (May 15, 2020)

From one of my own personal lolcows, I bring you a fine vintage of cringe:


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 15, 2020)

Baguette Child said:


> From one of my own personal lolcows, I bring you a fine vintage of cringe: View attachment 1296518



One of the oldest lolcows I can remember is a guy who's been trying and failing to turn himself into a horse IRL since at least 1995: 



			If WisheRs Were Horses - Main Menu


----------



## Pukebucket (May 15, 2020)

Baguette Child said:


> From one of my own personal lolcows, I bring you a fine vintage of cringe: View attachment 1296518





Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> One of the oldest lolcows I can remember is a guy who's been trying and failing to turn himself into a horse IRL since at least 1995:
> 
> 
> 
> If WisheRs Were Horses - Main Menu


I always find the people who want to actually, physically, tangibly transform themselves into animals really interesting from a psych standpoint, because their reasoning is always veering on sociopathic fantasy; the freedom to fuck/kill/eat/do whatever the hell they want as an animal to whomever they want that they can't do as a human.

The people who want to become animals like horses (typically dudes, to the surprise of no-one) just want the freedom of the power fantasy of just beating the hell out of all sexual rivals and fucking anyone they want by being the strongest and fastest, all while still being the "underdog" as a prey animal. Kicking the shit out of things that try to eat you totally validates a sense of self-importance and heroism that undercuts all the weird rapey overtones; it's the justification of "my life is hard so I can do this to survive". The notion of being a domestic horse (or, really, any domestic animal whatsoever), by contrast, is a fantasy that people who don't desire any personal agency want; just to be set up with someone if breeding is even plausible but having all their other needs met so they don't need to care about anything. The thought that they could wind up as an animal left neglected and starving on a farm or in a house doesn't even occur to these people, unless it's to feed the whole "strays are wild" fantasy so they can do the shit I mentioned above; nevermind that a good chunk of stray animals, especially those living a cushy experience outside, die very young from health issues or simple starvation.

The people who want to become wolves or dogs typically want some form of social structure that they're already lacking in their life; friendship, camaraderie, freedom, etc. as well as some of the stuff mentioned above regarding dominance. This is why the whole "alpha/beta/omega" shit is so prevalent from the perspective of weirdos who want to become wolves, despite that analysis of pack structure being long discredited as false. The problem is that they all do this with the expectation that they're at or near the top of the hierarchy and would therefore be granted breeding privileges. Odds are that if you, as a human, are still living with parents you resent and haven't even considered moving out yet then you probably wouldn't have either of those things as a dog or wolf either, thanks to true wolf pack hierarchy typically being family based rather than friendship based. What's more, you would have your breeding rights watched over by your parents until such time that you decided to leave or snuck around and got knocked up/knocked someone else up and left. They think that wolves can simultaneously have a rigid social structure while also being cool loner types when that is not at all how IRL wolf packs actually work.

I can't say for other animals since horses and canines are the two types that have this mentality the most. I'm also not quantifying otherkin or normal furries in this either, by the way; I'm talking specifically about people who are so far gone into their self-fulfillment animal power fantasy that they literally believe that anyone would put together technology that would allow them to bodyswap with an animal IRL just so they can get their jollies.


----------



## Vault (May 15, 2020)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> One of the oldest lolcows I can remember is a guy who's been trying and failing to turn himself into a horse IRL since at least 1995:
> 
> 
> 
> If WisheRs Were Horses - Main Menu


There's a huge community of very, veerryy spiritual otherkin who do things like hardcore meditative and self hypnotism so they can experience their transformation sensations in reality. It's pretty wild. There's full hours of tracks out there on places like WarpMyMind dedicated to changing your dick into a dog one, growing a tail and all sorts.


----------



## Pukebucket (May 15, 2020)

Vault said:


> There's a huge community of very, veerryy spiritual otherkin who do things like hardcore meditative and self hypnotism so they can experience their transformation sensations in reality. It's pretty wild. There's full hours of tracks out there on places like WarpMyMind dedicated to changing your dick into a dog one, growing a tail and all sorts.


Yeah, this seems like a variation of the hypnotism/transformation videos on Youtube you can sometimes find.


----------



## Francis E. Dec Esc. (May 15, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> Yeah, this seems like a variation of the hypnotism/transformation videos on Youtube you can sometimes find.



Oren Otter is sort of the Grand Panjandrum of that group, he's completely insane IRL and also runs his own furry church.


----------



## Vault (May 16, 2020)

Francis E. Dec Esc. said:


> Oren Otter is sort of the Grand Panjandrum of that group, he's completely insane IRL and also runs his own furry church.


Haha fuck, I recognized that name - He's pretty well known for having a run a group on facebook long ago called 'Clean, Straight Furries' which felt like Burned Furs v2 with added Christian and general 'ew gays' undertones. After folk realized what he was all about he pulled the usual "I'M LEAVING FURRY".


Spoiler


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (May 17, 2020)

Not an IRL encounter, but I have connections to a local county organization for the arts. I am not on it but I am familiar with people who helped form it and I have assisted with/submitted to their events before. During the month of May they are featuring local artists on their Facebook page, with a headshot of the artist. I check out the page several times a week for updates. 

Two days ago I scroll through the posts looking at artists' works and such. They pretty much accept every submission as long as it isn't super inappropriate for their Facebook page. Lo and behold, they have posted pencil artworks that I can only describe as furry. The artist is called a she in the bio, but is probably genderspeshul. She also has an interesting name, although it isn't completely out of the ballpark it is her birth-name. I am honestly not sure how to describe the art; I don't think it can be classified as "pure" furry, but it is definitely uwu rawr anthro. I would post screenshots but I also don't want to bring negativity to an innocent a junior high kid. Wanted to share the story anyway because I found it very lulzy. Hopefully it's just a phase for her.


----------



## Pizdec (May 18, 2020)

There are some folks whom I find amusing in how they try to claim they aren't furry, refuse to accept the fandom because of its toxicity, and yet fence-ride it so hard that they probably get off to it.

My personal lolcow goes by the name of Boo-Radl3y





You think from the surface, it's just some random faggot who's trying to make art because he can and has some skills, past that front however:

He has an AD account he totally doesn't want you to know about called SirMonsterFucko, where the really lolcow worthy material comes in.





You see, Boo doesn't like furries, but that's a majority of what his art is: Furry art, or furry porn. Eager as he is to draw giant buttholes on creatures from Capcom's Monster Hunter series, he does so with genuine disdain towards furries, who mainly view his niche fetishes.





And is eager to talk shit about them, despite clearly being one in denial.





Despite his anti-fur stance, his own Charactar isn't anything special beyond having a skull head. Like most skullhead furs, he has a slight obession toward Elias Ainsworth, a skull headed demon from an anime titled The Ancient Magus Bride (see: Fanart)

Despite his heavy objections to the furry fandom, he's just as happy to draw the iconic creatures from Capcom's Monster Hunter series, or whatever appeals to his fetishes like large pokemon (specificially Aagron) or what have you.



Spoiler: Fursona old and new, fanart, buttholes and obesity ahoy.






old fursona ahoy:





he even drew art with Taggz, a well known and iconic furry of the fandom.



















Despite his distaste and content towards the furry fandom, he's supported by his boyfriend, Sirmeowmusic (His AD Twitter), a furry who runs a storytelling podcast along other furries by the name of ShammyTV (their AD), PunkDuck, and SneakSheep, who ironically portays themselve as a Kiwi bird, to a small audience who are likely wanting more content from ShammyTV's vidya game critical videos and Shammy mostly.

He's also into Gaining, or fat fetishizing. Take that for what you will.



Spoiler: Deathfat furry ahoy


----------



## Vault (May 18, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> There are some folks whom I find amusing in how they try to claim they aren't furry, refuse to accept the fandom because of its toxicity, and yet fence-ride it so hard that they probably get off to it.



I struggle to understand this so much, yet it's so common. I see a lot of people who understandably denounce being called furries and prefer 'anthro fan/artist' since furry comes with so much of a bad reputation, but part of that bad rep is the whole over-the-top, public perversions... Most of the people who abandon 'furry' as a term do so to get away from the stereotype of being overly perverted and into nsfw stuff themselves by default of association.

Saying you aren't one, and then indulging completely in fetish art where your customers/fans are 99.9% furries is pretty bizarre.


----------



## D.Va (May 18, 2020)

"I'm not a furry _but _here's my dozen commissions of furry weight gain and vore" (???) He'd probably be happier if he wasn't in denial because he sounds like an extreme case of fringe furry



Pizdec said:


> And is eager to talk shit about them



Every porn artist has to deal with Indian-tier open bobs types, which I'm sure he's referring to here. I think it's more than reasonable to cringe at them from your private twitter account tbh



Pizdec said:


> He also reallllly hates it when you link his main twitter and his AD twitter accounts, even if by accident.



It's awkward for the commissioner if the artist decides to link a SFW account for some NSFW art 'cuz then they usually get a bunch of porn-specific accounts following them, which isn't really desirable


----------



## Pukebucket (May 19, 2020)

Pizdec said:


> There are some folks whom I find amusing in how they try to claim they aren't furry, refuse to accept the fandom because of its toxicity, and yet fence-ride it so hard that they probably get off to it.
> 
> My personal lolcow goes by the name of Boo-Radl3y
> 
> ...


Orbiters who appreciate furry art but don't want to associate with the trash fire of the fandom at large pretty much sums up the majority of users here in Animal Control, honestly.

On the one hand, this person drawing furry gainer porn while hating on the fandom from an artistic standpoint is funny from a "haha furry vore man hates furries" kind of way.

On the other hand, I'd argue that this sentiment is, in fact, perfectly valid, given the furry fandom has such a broad swath of people trading in bestiality and cub porn on the reg and they continue to allow these people to actively participate; I absolutely can't fault someone with a mere fat or even vore fetish for being grossed out with the way the fandom is in it's current state, and wanting to distance themselves despite partaking in a similar hobby.

I equate it to someone in the Harry Potter fandom being grossed out by people writing about minor/adult or even minor/minor characters having sex; if they're keeping to their corner and only shipping adult/adult characters themselves then, on an individual basis, they are allowed to be disgusted about what's going on around them while still participating in the fan community at large; if it scares off weirdos who they don't want to associate with because they're being an "anti", then all the better.


----------



## Milkshakeboys (May 19, 2020)

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/dauxycheeks/
		


DauxyCheeks-- Banned from FA for tracing/heavy refferencing last year for tracing Belayalapa art.

Claims she stopped. I say otherwise--



Spoiler: Proof she hasn't stopped. Fave artist to steal from-- Belayalapa who got her banned before. Recent target- SlugBox





















Lots are bases. Most on her site. Cow screams she don't trace/heavy reference/eyeball, gets mad when people trace her. Hyprocrite art thief.

Can't find original. Seen this before. Anyone know where?



Spoiler: Who she trace?


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (May 19, 2020)

Milkshakeboys said:


> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/dauxycheeks/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh. Tracing art is the least offensive thing a furry can do so I don't typically give a shit about it


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 19, 2020)

Milkshakeboys said:


> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/dauxycheeks/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tracing? None of those layers fit whatsoever besides posing, and you can't copyright a pose. This is a stupid fucking post.


----------



## D.Va (May 19, 2020)

the cow here is the one who doesn't understand pose referencing tbh. nobody draws complex poses from imagination and anyone who says they does is a liar


----------



## The Great Chandler (May 20, 2020)

Michael Jacks0n said:


> Alright, here's my IRL furry story.
> 
> So there's a guy I used to know in high school...we'll call him *T*. He was cool, but real nerdy and kinda awkward. Like, you could hang out with the dude and have a conversation, but something about him seemed...off. By the time we were in our 20s, he was still apparently still a virgin, and confessed to me personally that's he's asexual and not attracted to any gender. Then he did some self-diagnostics and realized he had Asperger's Syndrome, and upon further research myself, everything checked out. Mind you this was several years back, long before "autistic" or "sperg" where insults in internet culture. *T* was so socially awkward in high school, that being autistic made perfect sense at this point.
> 
> ...


Unlike the other furs in this thread, he seems to be a chill guy who seems to acknowledges his interests are weird. But hey! Better than whining about "fursecution reeeeee".


----------



## Dr. Octogonapus (May 21, 2020)

Saw a guy at the grocery store yesterday wearing one of those BDSM pup masks. Everytime I walked past him, I clung to the aisle so I could get as far away as possible. It didn't look like he was a big fan of bathing.

I swear to god if I see him more than once, I'm using a different grocery store.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (May 21, 2020)

Dr. Octogonapus said:


> Saw a guy at the grocery store yesterday wearing one of those BDSM pup masks. Everytime I walked past him, I clung to the aisle so I could get as far away as possible. It didn't look like he was a big fan of bathing.
> 
> I swear to god if I see him more than once, I'm using a different grocery store.


I'm a little shocked that staff or management didn't confront him. Most places would have asked him to at least remove the mask when on the premises.


----------



## Dr. Octogonapus (May 21, 2020)

GayDemiBoy said:


> I'm a little shocked that staff or management didn't confront him. Most places would have asked him to at least remove the mask when on the premises.



Me too man. You could tell most people were uncomfortable by him. I honestly don't know if it's cause of the wu flu they decided "WELL, THAT'S JUST HIS MASK..." cause that would be the most autistic thing.
The best part is, this grocery store mostly hires exceptional people to be baggers and cashiers and things. I wasn't at check out when he was, otherwise I would of loved to see one of their reactions.


----------



## YayLasagna (May 27, 2020)

Hardinthepaint said:


> Just viewing Jasonafex's Discord, looks like he have a role set for his rag-tag team of soy devs.
> View attachment 589184
> Wait a minute... is that a Zeta symbol?
> 
> ...





Doctor Stan said:


> Imagine my shock that the pair behind 'Mans Best Friend With Benefits' are hanging around with a possible zoo


I know this is very old and out of left field but it's something that always stuck with me.

Before I joined the Farms, this guy was chatting me up around the same time and I had no idea what the symbol on his name meant. Happened upon this page bored one day, confronted him about it and he straight up admitted it. At that point I unfriended him to which he then took to Furaffinity to continue the conversation I really would rather had stayed over. I wish I still had the notes where he said "I don't rape animals, I make love to them." 
This screwed with me enough that anyone that now messages me out of the blue to discuss anything fetishistic is automatically background checked.

These days I've found out he now mass follows people he thinks have interesting characters, and offers to make 3D models for them. He doesn't seem to have the zeta symbol anymore either which just tells me he's trying to hide it now so his potential customers don't get scared off.


----------



## Thistle (May 28, 2020)

Clockwork_PurBle said:


> I would post screenshots but I also don't want to bring negativity to an innocent a junior high kid.



Yeah, don't. That said, their work is probably free game to post and laugh at in a few years. Wouldn't be surprised if their work is already up on deviantart at the least.


----------



## billydero (Jun 2, 2020)

It would appear ol' Boozybadger has gone off the deep end, or at least finished off the last of Kool-Aid that was in that big pitcher of furry socialist dogma:










Strangely none of this is reflected at his original normie Twitter account Boozybarrister. A little mild Orange Man Bad there, but the fire we're seeing here is definitely absent.
(And based on how he's commented on the eagerness of his bosses at the law firm to get all billable hours possible I doubt they know he's a commie).

I think a lot of this is just to be a popufur, and just to raise his status in a group of pussy do-nothing revolution larpers so probably this is a whole lot of nothing. I also think a lot of kiwi's would say he's just being smart and cautious by keeping the fervor on the furry Twitter, but I think he just has the typical furry approach to opsec - he just assumes people don't know how to Internet and won't be able to make the connections between his different accounts.

Like a lot of furries I've observed, he often cross references his different accounts online so that simple Google searches can turn up the connection.

And I know, hands off and no trolling plans but damn I'd love to report to the Pensylvania Bar Association that one of their attorneys in good standing is demanding violent revolution.
You know, for someone who seems well read as he is? He seems to be unaware of how most of these people's uprisings go. You start with shooting and beheading the Romanov's and the royals, but then righteous fever sets in and eventually, everyone who looks at one you crosseyed is off to the guillotine.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 2, 2020)

@billydero you'd be better off just leaving him alone. After all, these things tend to resolve themselves...It just takes him actually _doing_ something instead of some Kiwi pushing him off the deep end and bring the alphabet agencies to us.


----------



## billydero (Jun 2, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> @billydero you'd be better off just leaving him alone. After all, these things tend to resolve themselves...It just takes him actually _doing_ something instead of some Kiwi pushing him off the deep end and bring the alphabet agencies to us.



agreed. And man alive am I going to be all smiles when he finally fucks up.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jun 2, 2020)

billydero said:


> It would appear ol' Boozybadger has gone off the deep end, or at least finished off the last of Kool-Aid that was in that big pitcher of furry socialist dogma:
> 
> View attachment 1343252
> 
> ...


Don't be a sperg, that's not "demanding violent revolution". He's a lawyer, and not just one of the self-incriminating idiots that pretends to be one on Twitter. He's keeping it carefully vague so that it can't blowback on him.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 3, 2020)

YayLasagna said:


> I know this is very old and out of left field but it's something that always stuck with me.
> 
> Before I joined the Farms, this guy was chatting me up around the same time and I had no idea what the symbol on his name meant. Happened upon this page bored one day, confronted him about it and he straight up admitted it. At that point I unfriended him to which he then took to Furaffinity to continue the conversation I really would rather had stayed over. I wish I still had the notes where he said "I don't rape animals, I make love to them."
> This screwed with me enough that anyone that now messages me out of the blue to discuss anything fetishistic is automatically background checked.
> ...


I remember that dude, tossed him out of an old discord after he tried convincing me that animals can indeed consent.


----------



## Pukebucket (Jun 4, 2020)

A bit off topic but has Zeriara done anything amusing lately? I know I saw her around a few years ago but any interest in her seemingly died. Did we ever get any real confirmation that the laundry list of animal cruelty on her old ED was legit or not?


----------



## CIA Nigger (Jun 5, 2020)

billydero said:


> And I know, hands off and no trolling plans but damn I'd love to report to the Pensylvania Bar Association that one of their attorneys in good standing is demanding violent revolution.
> You know, for someone who seems well read as he is? He seems to be unaware of how most of these people's uprisings go. You start with shooting and beheading the Romanov's and the royals, but then righteous fever sets in and eventually, everyone who looks at one you crosseyed is off to the guillotine.


Please don't interact with any cows or try to fuck their life up. We're not a Twitter army, we exist to document stuff like their antics.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jun 5, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> A bit off topic but has Zeriara done anything amusing lately? I know I saw her around a few years ago but any interest in her seemingly died. Did we ever get any real confirmation that the laundry list of animal cruelty on her old ED was legit or not?


Allegedly she's at "IgotDragons" on Twtiter, now.



			https://twitter.com/IgotDragons
		


Which, if accurate, means this is her patreon;



			https://www.patreon.com/LemurMonster


----------



## Pukebucket (Jun 5, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> Allegedly she's at "IgotDragons" on Twtiter, now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that's her. Nice to see she's still drawing self-inserts for everything. Somehow not surprised that she's been drawing Sonic and Game Grumps porn either.


----------



## Vertebraille (Jun 6, 2020)

billydero said:


> It would appear ol' Boozybadger has gone off the deep end, or at least finished off the last of Kool-Aid that was in that big pitcher of furry socialist dogma:



This is just him digging for furry clout again. The reason we "didn't know" he was a comrade and it's not crossposted to barrister is because he wasn't a "comrade" (except not really) until it was a brand new way to get boys in pup hoods flock to him at the tiny midwestern furry cons he attends (or I guess online in these corona times). Makes sense when u see him irl; grown ass man with a smug grin, grey hair, tweed suit jacket, and a cane being followed by scads of pimply 20 somethings like some kind of horrible pied piper.


----------



## DarkResearchAnon (Jun 24, 2020)

Vertebraille said:


> This is just him digging for furry clout again. The reason we "didn't know" he was a comrade and it's not crossposted to barrister is because he wasn't a "comrade" (except not really) until it was a brand new way to get boys in pup hoods flock to him at the tiny midwestern furry cons he attends (or I guess online in these corona times). Makes sense when u see him irl; grown ass man with a smug grin, grey hair, tweed suit jacket, and a cane being followed by scads of pimply 20 somethings like some kind of horrible pied piper.


Standard grade chicken hawk, I knew someone like him years ago, the first chairman of Vancoufur (Coalfyre) was just like him. What is it with creepy old gay dudes and young men in pup hoods? I see it all the time, example:


----------



## Thistle (Jun 28, 2020)

billydero said:


> agreed. And man alive am I going to be all smiles when he finally fucks up.


Boozy fails to realize he's gonna get the guillotine.


----------



## billydero (Jun 28, 2020)

Damn Furfag said:


> Boozy fails to realize he's gonna get the guillotine.



Yeah, he doesn't seem to get that as a bourgeoisie, he can talk as good a game of communism all he wants but he's on the short list regardless. Besides, the guys who remember the way things were before the revolution always get done away with, lest they talk to folks about the old world.

That last one - purging the ones who remember the pre-revolution world - seems to be lost on a lot of other furries.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Jun 28, 2020)

billydero said:


> Yeah, he doesn't seem to get that as a bourgeoisie, he can talk as good a game of communism all he wants but he's on the short list regardless. Besides, the guys who remember the way things were before the revolution always get done away with, lest they talk to folks about the old world.
> 
> That last one - purging the ones who remember the pre-revolution world - seems to be lost on a lot of other furries.


He actually had some tweets about that, recently.



			https://twitter.com/BoozyBadger/status/1276523037878345731


----------



## NerdShamer (Jun 28, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> He actually had some tweets about that, recently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that being a lawyer is stressful and all, but it shouldn't be an minimum-wage job if he's getting.enough clients.


----------



## billydero (Jun 28, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> I know that being a lawyer is stressful and all, but it shouldn't be an minimum-wage job if he's getting.enough clients.



Yeah, I think a lot of this was him playing and pandering to his furry audience with a dose of  'hello, fellow commies!' mixed in. He did this last year with this long ass thread of posts about how he's NOT a straight or a normie, he's just as queer as any other furry so stop doubting him.

I never really know what to believe with him - as one, just because he says something really doesn't mean its true and two, he's a lawyer and spin, even in his day to day conversations with others, is pretty much a way of life for them.


----------



## round robin (Jun 28, 2020)

billydero said:


> Yeah, I think a lot of this was him playing and pandering to his furry audience with a dose of  'hello, fellow commies!' mixed in. He did this last year with this long ass thread of posts about how he's NOT a straight or a normie, he's just as queer as any other furry so stop doubting him.
> 
> I never really know what to believe with him - as one, just because he says something really doesn't mean its true and two, he's a lawyer and spin, even in his day to day conversations with others, is pretty much a way of life for them.


It's the Matt Myers defence. 

"Look at me guys, I'm totally like you! I'm queer and not a bougie even though I make $100,000 a year and there's no proof whatsoever of my sexual leanings! Don't cut my head off pwease~"


----------



## billydero (Jul 5, 2020)

Meanwhile, back on BoozyBadger's Twitter...



So basically folks here called it: mid life crisis.

I’m probably reading too much into this, and there’s probably a lot more of the story, but I find this really sad. “Sorry wife, sorry kids, I’m just not that happy; daddy can’t be fully filled without being a song and dance/comedy performer for a bunch of perverts, pedophiles, zoophiles, and weirdos.“ I get that he needed some fun in his life but he could've picked one of several other better groups to do it with.

Speaking of his deeply held and long frustrated desire to be a comedy performer on stage and screen, he apparently did not realize that when you become one, that means that some people will not like your work and will criticize you.

He did a virtual Anthrocon stream which I’m sure was well loved by his followers, and had thousands of viewers, but as it turns out at least one person was not satisfied. Naturally, Boozy decided that can NOT stand, man, and that he needs to get angry and point out that you damn kids need to appreciate everything he does for you. Damn, you’d think an attorney would have a thicker skin.



Well anyways, it’s nice to see Boozy has the “ I need to absolutely everyone to like me and I can’t tolerate it when I find out there’s one person who is critical of me“ part, of being a furry.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 7, 2020)

billydero said:


> Well anyways, it’s nice to see Boozy has the “ I need to absolutely everyone to like me and I can’t tolerate it when I find out there’s one person who is critical of me“ part, of being a furry.



That's something I never got about furries and their hypersensitivity.  If you didn't want to be made fun of why'd you decide to be such an absolutely ridiculous fucking thing as a furry?


----------



## billydero (Jul 19, 2020)

So now that Witchiebunny's decided she's a transman for the attention and the asspats because she has dysphoria, let's see how that's going:





About as well as one would expect, I suppose.

It's unfair of her to flip out this much against Chefmongoose's mom; I've been told that mom is old and forgetful, and probably calls her kids by the wrong names anyways half the time; forgetting a recently changed matter of Witchie's names and pronouns is probably more of that, and not meant maliciously. But of course Witchie has to go Full LGBTQ/Furry Drama on this.

I didnt' bother with the responses from her supporters but 'so. much. HATE' came up a few times. Nice, furries.

Also, look, I don't know from transgender issues, but dammit, it's like the whole thing was DESIGNED to be as confusing as hell and full of tripwires to cause as much drama as possible. It's like the trans crowd and their 'ally's' want to make as trecherous a mine field as possible to cause maximum argument and triggering for them, so they can reap maximum effect from their hugboxes.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jul 19, 2020)

billydero said:


> So now that Witchiebunny's decided she's a transman for the attention and the asspats because she has dysphoria, let's see how that's going:
> 
> View attachment 1458722
> 
> ...


Let me give you some advice about their terminology: Asexuality is the new platonic relationship. Everything else requires an diagnosis of autism to comprehend.


----------



## Tron: Deadly Dicks (Jul 24, 2020)

In 2014 Vamplust Blackmore got busted for having CP including infants and toddlers and was sentenced to 10 years behind bars, but turns out was released last year for good behaviour I guess. Anyway, what I don't understand is that if you go to his furaffinity page ( https://www.furaffinity.net/user/vamplust/ ) you can see that he got unbanned and is back to posting his art and getting a million asspats from all the degenerates who don't know better. He's also playing the victim card in regards to his status as a registered sex offender, having made journals about his problems finding an apartment and such. Also he's a wiccan now too.

So my point is, how was he unbanned despite being a convicted pedo? I went to check frank gembeck and growly's pages and they were still banned. There's artists who get banned because their sonic smut looks a bit like cub smut but this guy jacks it to actual babies and he's back as if nothing happened?


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 24, 2020)

Tron: Deadly Dicks said:


> In 2014 Vamplust Blackmore got busted for having CP including infants and toddlers and was sentenced to 10 years behind bars, but turns out was released last year for good behaviour I guess. Anyway, what I don't understand is that if you go to his furaffinity page ( https://www.furaffinity.net/user/vamplust/ ) you can see that he got unbanned and is back to posting his art and getting a million asspats from all the degenerates who don't know better. He's also playing the victim card in regards to his status as a registered sex offender, having made journals about his problems finding an apartment and such. Also he's a wiccan now too.
> 
> So my point is, how was he unbanned despite being a convicted pedo? I went to check frank gembeck and growly's pages and they were still banned. There's artists who get banned because their sonic smut looks a bit like cub smut but this guy jacks it to actual babies and he's back as if nothing happened?



#1 answer is always 'friend of a mod'. But I don't know in this case.

Growly's still an ongoing case (and a two minute hate target), and in the years since his release I haven't heard anyone say Gembeck really was raring to get back into the Furry thing, so maybe he just didn't ask. ('less he's been fagsnepping it up somewhere else)


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 24, 2020)

billydero said:


> So now that Witchiebunny's decided she's a transman for the attention and the asspats because she has dysphoria, let's see how that's going:
> 
> View attachment 1458722
> 
> ...


So how long before Witchie gets shat all over for her racist remark?


----------



## billydero (Jul 24, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> So how long before Witchie gets shat all over for her racist remark?



people already tweeted back to her, asking if her mother-in-law was making a racist comment. She assured them that that wasn’t the case, but I know she put that in there I’m sure just as a dog whistle to get more asspats and sympathy. She’s a manipulative bitch.


----------



## YayLasagna (Jul 27, 2020)

Tron: Deadly Dicks said:


> In 2014 Vamplust Blackmore got busted for having CP including infants and toddlers and was sentenced to 10 years behind bars, but turns out was released last year for good behaviour I guess. Anyway, what I don't understand is that if you go to his furaffinity page ( https://www.furaffinity.net/user/vamplust/ ) you can see that he got unbanned and is back to posting his art and getting a million asspats from all the degenerates who don't know better. He's also playing the victim card in regards to his status as a registered sex offender, having made journals about his problems finding an apartment and such. Also he's a wiccan now too.
> 
> So my point is, how was he unbanned despite being a convicted pedo? I went to check frank gembeck and growly's pages and they were still banned. There's artists who get banned because their sonic smut looks a bit like cub smut but this guy jacks it to actual babies and he's back as if nothing happened?


My only guess is because of said good behavior things. As disgusting as it is, the difference between Vamp and Growly is that Growly actually assaulted kids, Vamp only had the shit on his PC. Guy is apparently cooperating fully with the police, who knows maybe he actually wants to get better, definitely worth keeping an eye on in case he falls off the deep end.


----------



## CelestialCaves (Jul 28, 2020)

Take a look at this freak. His entire account is just about stalking someone and other bullshit. This normal for furries? 




https://twitter.com/Visrack11?s=20


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 28, 2020)

Lemmings1233 said:


> Take a look at this freak. His entire account is just about stalking someone and other bullshit. This normal for furries?
> 
> View attachment 1479318
> https://twitter.com/Visrack11?s=20


They both seem fucking cringe


----------



## OccamsShaveClub (Jul 28, 2020)

Lemmings1233 said:


> Take a look at this freak. His entire account is just about stalking someone and other bullshit. This normal for furries?
> 
> View attachment 1479318
> https://twitter.com/Visrack11?s=20



Given how over-saturated with ACAB/Socialist Teeth furries Twitter already is, I don't feel the least bit sad seeing one shut down their account, but creating an entire account to go after someone doesn't exactly give them the higher ground.


----------



## DarkResearchAnon (Jul 29, 2020)

I have a personal lolcow to share with you, he's a ukranian furfag degen zoophile, communist and unredeemable freak. He once put an underage boy in bondage gear, secured him to the bed by the limbs with chains and was trying to castrate him with a set of squish boards when the kid's father, an extremely antihomo Police Lieutenant walked on in, home early from work, saw what was happening to his only son, and beat the absolute shit out of the furfaggot, arrested him and had his entire station beat the living shit out of him, missing teeth, fucked up jaw, broken limbs, the absolute works. 
For those that don't know what squish boards are, here's a sample vid he sent me, warning extremely NSFL


Spoiler: Jesus pulled out a sword instead of weeping







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Wheezy Asthmatic (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkResearchAnon said:


> I have a personal lolcow to share with you, he's a ukranian furfag degen zoophile, communist and unredeemable freak. He once put an underage boy in bondage gear, secured him to the bed by the limbs with chains and was trying to castrate him with a set of squish boards when the kid's father, an extremely antihomo Police Lieutenant walked on in, home early from work, saw what was happening to his only son, and beat the absolute shit out of the furfaggot, arrested him and had his entire station beat the living shit out of him, missing teeth, fucked up jaw, broken limbs, the absolute works.
> For those that don't know what squish boards are, here's a sample vid he sent me, warning extremely NSFL
> 
> 
> ...


He doesn't by any chance live in CA does he....? Edit: Nvm, readt the screenshots lol ignore this


----------



## YayLasagna (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkResearchAnon said:


> I have a personal lolcow to share with you, he's a ukranian furfag degen zoophile, communist and unredeemable freak. He once put an underage boy in bondage gear, secured him to the bed by the limbs with chains and was trying to castrate him with a set of squish boards when the kid's father, an extremely antihomo Police Lieutenant walked on in, home early from work, saw what was happening to his only son, and beat the absolute shit out of the furfaggot, arrested him and had his entire station beat the living shit out of him, missing teeth, fucked up jaw, broken limbs, the absolute works.
> For those that don't know what squish boards are, here's a sample vid he sent me, warning extremely NSFL
> 
> 
> ...


This video was brought to you by Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 29, 2020)

DarkResearchAnon said:


> I have a personal lolcow to share with you, he's a ukranian furfag degen zoophile, communist and unredeemable freak. He once put an underage boy in bondage gear, secured him to the bed by the limbs with chains and was trying to castrate him with a set of squish boards when the kid's father, an extremely antihomo Police Lieutenant walked on in, home early from work, saw what was happening to his only son, and beat the absolute shit out of the furfaggot, arrested him and had his entire station beat the living shit out of him, missing teeth, fucked up jaw, broken limbs, the absolute works.
> For those that don't know what squish boards are, here's a sample vid he sent me, warning extremely NSFL
> 
> 
> ...


To be quite honest he's lucky to be alive, considering the Ukraine a) hating homosexuals and b) *HATING *child abusers. The fact that the dude had the idiocy to do that shit though probably means he'll do it again, or he has done it before.


----------



## queerape (Jul 30, 2020)

I am not a member of the fandom, but I have some very good friends who are insiders. They tend to watch from afar, but theres always some insane shit about someone bashing someones kink or being on some sjw shit in the fandom groups that theyre saying.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Jul 30, 2020)

Watching from afar is exactly what I do. I'm not gonna get involved in that wasteland. I genuinely cannot think of a more dangerous, toxic fandom. It's also why I hate the new furry "documentary" by Ash Coyote. It provides a sanitized perspective of the fandom, ignoring the sexual abuse, zoophilia, pedophilia, Antifa, and so on. If I had a kid I would never let them go to a convention.


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Jul 30, 2020)

I have a personal


Swedish Jeff said:


> Watching from afar is exactly what I do. I'm not gonna get involved in that wasteland. I genuinely cannot think of a more dangerous, toxic fandom. It's also why I hate the new furry "documentary" by Ash Coyote. It provides a sanitized perspective of the fandom, ignoring the sexual abuse, zoophilia, pedophilia, Antifa, and so on. If I had a kid I would never let them go to a convention.


I mean if I was going to make a documentary about anime conventions and the fandom around it I don't think I would include the fact that many anime VAs and artists are pedophiles, sexual abusers, junkies, scam artists, and that's just the community. There is a whole lot of shit in the professional realm too.



Swedish Jeff said:


> Watching from afar is exactly what I do. I'm not gonna get involved in that wasteland. I genuinely cannot think of a more dangerous, toxic fandom. It's also why I hate the new furry "documentary" by Ash Coyote. It provides a sanitized perspective of the fandom, ignoring the sexual abuse, zoophilia, pedophilia, Antifa, and so on. If I had a kid I would never let them go to a convention.


I don't want to sound like a giant furry fucker here, but the purpose of the documentary was mostly aimed at the history of it. Like I think it would be pretty shocking if, while talking about the history of popular furries, they just suddenly delve into Kero The Wolf.


----------



## Adamska (Jul 30, 2020)

Haha, fandom.

I guess that's what a fetish subculture is called these days.


----------



## AnOminous (Jul 30, 2020)

Anderson's Phone said:


> I mean if I was going to make a documentary about anime conventions and the fandom around it I don't think I would include the fact that many anime VAs and artists are pedophiles, sexual abusers, junkies, scam artists, and that's just the community.



I would, since it would be a documentary about what shit weebs are.


----------



## billydero (Jul 30, 2020)

Anderson's Phone said:


> I have a personal
> 
> I mean if I was going to make a documentary about anime conventions and the fandom around it I don't think I would include the fact that many anime VAs and artists are pedophiles, sexual abusers, junkies, scam artists, and that's just the community. There is a whole lot of shit in the professional realm too.



Very good point but that said, furry is a fetish fandom who’s sole reason for being is so the freaks can get their fuck on; a documentary that makes it sound like a magic wonderland is unfairly misleading at best. I agree, if I had kids or if my sisters kids saw this whitewash I’d definitely make sure they knew the dangers of getting involved with this ‘fun’ bunch.

Back when I asked someone what the fuck a ‘skiltaire’ was, and the sole thing the furry I asked said was ‘oh, they can get a woman pregnant by waiving their antennae over her belly, it’s weird’. That a skiltaire is on the cover of the DVD kind of tells you what’s going on here.

Oh, Ash Coyote is having a big sad because people were critical of the ‘documentary’. Here, have a video of a furfag mumbling through their sweaty fursuit head.



			https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tKp4g43rxGs


----------



## Mikoyan (Jul 30, 2020)

billydero said:


> Back when I asked someone what the fuck a ‘skiltaire’ was, and the sole thing the furry I asked said was ‘oh, they can get a woman pregnant by waiving their antennae over her belly, it’s weird’. That a skiltaire is on the cover of the DVD kind of tells you what’s going on here.



Oh it's weirder than that.

But really, I saw the trailer and was just amazed that anyone would base 'furry history' off of the Merlino Crew. They're all nuuuuuts.


----------



## totse (Jul 30, 2020)

billydero said:


> Oh, Ash Coyote is having a big sad because people were critical of the ‘documentary’. Here, have a video of a furfag mumbling through their sweaty fursuit head.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=tKp4g43rxGs



In the second top comment, an appearance from Sniff Heinkel who for some reason has had a bad time on Twitter


----------



## Red-Hot Copper (Jul 31, 2020)

billydero said:


> Very good point but that said, furry is a fetish fandom who’s sole reason for being is so the freaks can get their fuck on; a documentary that makes it sound like a magic wonderland is unfairly misleading at best. I agree, if I had kids or if my sisters kids saw this whitewash I’d definitely make sure they knew the dangers of getting involved with this ‘fun’ bunch.
> 
> Back when I asked someone what the fuck a ‘skiltaire’ was, and the sole thing the furry I asked said was ‘oh, they can get a woman pregnant by waiving their antennae over her belly, it’s weird’. That a skiltaire is on the cover of the DVD kind of tells you what’s going on here.
> 
> ...


She literally dedicated chunks of the documentary to the sexual part of the fandom. They don't call it this utopia where nothing bad ever happens, and anyone who unironically thinks that is a fucking idiot. Even most furries agree the fandom is fucky.



AnOminous said:


> I would, since it would be a documentary about what shit weebs are.


True.


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 2, 2020)

DarkResearchAnon said:


> I have a personal lolcow to share with you, he's a ukranian furfag degen zoophile, communist and unredeemable freak. He once put an underage boy in bondage gear, secured him to the bed by the limbs with chains and was trying to castrate him with a set of squish boards when the kid's father, an extremely antihomo Police Lieutenant walked on in, home early from work, saw what was happening to his only son, and beat the absolute shit out of the furfaggot, arrested him and had his entire station beat the living shit out of him, missing teeth, fucked up jaw, broken limbs, the absolute works.
> For those that don't know what squish boards are, here's a sample vid he sent me, warning extremely NSFL
> 
> 
> ...


This is ticking off so many boxes for the Darwin Awards that it's kind of horrifying.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 4, 2020)

Anderson's Phone said:


> She literally dedicated chunks of the documentary to the sexual part of the fandom. They don't call it this utopia where nothing bad ever happens, and anyone who unironically thinks that is a fucking idiot. Even most furries agree the fandom is fucky.



Little bit of a rant here but humor me.

I’ve never considered myself to be a furry but I’ve had friends and associations within the fandom for quite a lot of years and I’ve been through many communities and seen quite a lot of shit and so I can say from a pretty unbiased point of view that a very large portion of furries tend to just be weirdos that think anthro art is neat/sexy and want to feel like part of something bigger than them. You never see these people because they tend to be the mostly normal folks who just hang out amongst their friends, consume whatever media they’re in to be it sexual or otherwise, go about their lives, and have maybe only a passing interest in popularity, the 10-follower twitter accounts, the randoms in discord servers, the art buyers with maybe a dozen posts on their FA and a couple personal doodles. The people you’ll never see unless you come across them randomly and the people you’ll never remember unless you strike up a conversation and become friends.

Unfortunately for them and everybody else in the fandom, that fact results in those mostly normal people being the inner workings of furry, while the front public facing is where all the bullshit and degeneracy culminates since fetish freaks can’t keep it to themselves, clout chasers are desperate to do whatever possible to get 15 minutes of internet fame, zoos and MAPs constantly scream at everybody about how they’re totes worthy of acceptance just like gay people, and autistic orbiters who don’t actually have a personality of their own ceaselessly whiteknight for the popular dipshits, loudly, because the mere chance their favorite artist that just got outed as a rapist retweets their post decrying “cancel culture” is all they need to throw their morals out the window if they even had any to begin with, and so literally every point of contact the wider world has with furries is these pieces of work that have done a very good job of making themselves The Most Unlikeable And Disgusting People On The Planet.

To any furry coming through here looking to either fantasize about totes owning everybody here with a verbal smack down brought on by your superior autism-charged intellect, or maybe just somebody reading through the other side because they’re sick of the fandom’s shit and happens to read this...take my advice: it’s fine to enjoy the artwork and media (unless you’re in to zoo/cub in which case kill yourself), but as for the fandom as a whole, don’t associate with it. Find a small community composed mainly of your close friends, and stick to it. Associating with the fandom at large at this point will only hurt you in the long run, and you’ll either find yourself wrapped up in something bad you can’t bullshit your way out of, or you’ll end up here, either as a poster or with your own thread.


----------



## billydero (Aug 7, 2020)

Poor Boozy is sooooo tired. I would be too if I was in his shoes. But then, I’m not because I know that if the fandom you’re in requires you to repeatedly remind them your not down with degeneracy, you joined a bad fandom.

I’d say that the next time Boozy is depressed and in a midlife crisis, instead of joining the eternally frustrating furry fandom as he did, just buy the damned red sports car and get a young mistress like every other guy does. It’s got to be less trouble than being a furfag and futilely tweeting for the rest of his life.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm well aware that they have a topic here already, but Monstermaster13. Yep, the old werecelebrity themself.
Latest antics include:
-nursing a nearly year long quasi-sexual attraction to Dan Aykroyd
-chimping out over a parody of their work written nearly a decade ago
-declaring calling their were(whatever) characters "weres" to be racist
-retconning one of their characters to be gay bisexual, just so any criticism is "homophobic"
-putting said character into a sexual relationship with his adoptive father, a weregorilla (??)
-declaring said relationship to be interracial, implying apes = black people in their little continuity
-declaring blocking people to be "against the law" yet blocking anyone who disagrees with them


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 9, 2020)

View attachment 1505964


OvercookedBacon said:


> I'm well aware that they have a topic here already, but Monstermaster13. Yep, the old werecelebrity themself.
> Latest antics include:
> -nursing a nearly year long quasi-sexual attraction to Dan Aykroyd
> -chimping out over a parody of their work written nearly a decade ago
> ...


Reading his proverbial laundry list of things his likes/dislikes and looking through his favorites is harrowing. Characters transforming into fat versions of themselves is "demeaning" but race transformation and women being turned into pigs is not?


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Aug 9, 2020)

Pukebucket said:


> View attachment 1505964
> 
> Reading his proverbial laundry list of things his likes/dislikes and looking through his favorites is harrowing. Characters transforming into fat versions of themselves is "demeaning" but race transformation and women being turned into pigs is not?


And lately has been threatening this one furry artist with death threats and a rape threat. Over something from 2012.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Aug 10, 2020)

So, I'm surprised nobody has mentioned *Joshy Furret aka Josh Hall.* He used to have his own page on ED because (surprise surprise) he's a 27~ y/o furry that loves little kids. Not only has he dated multiple, but the creep also roleplayed with them sexually. There was over 20 girls who came out about him.



Spoiler: His character screwing a minor's character









Here he is lying about his age back in 2015 (when he was 22) and admitting he was having virtual sex with a 16 year old but, according to him, it's no biggie. After all, it's "nomarl"





Oh, and here's him actually roleplaying with a minor:


Spoiler: Virtual sex with a minor








He genuinely might be autistic judging from how he types.

His discord messages are genuinely disturbing. He likes cub porn, feral porn, beast porn. Any of the shit furries are disliked for, he likes it. Which, considering his past, is alarming to say the least.



Spoiler: His character screwing baby pokémon, pichu









He also works at Michaels in Silver Spring Maryland, where a lot of kids shop. And, yes, this autist doxxed himself by posting his location on his Instagram multiple times.

His furaffinity: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/joshythefurret/

His Instagram: https://instagram.com/joshythefloofynoodles?igshid=1cxnusxkogwa3

Found the ED article


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Aug 14, 2020)

TFW you find out that Monstermaster13 wishes to drink Dan Aykroyd's blood. This makes me feel sane and well-adjusted.


----------



## Fistbeard_McThunderaxe (Aug 14, 2020)

OvercookedBacon said:


> TFW you find out that Monstermaster13 wishes to drink Dan Aykroyd's blood. This makes me feel sane and well-adjusted.


Tell them to drink vodka because there's no difference.


----------



## OvercookedBacon (Aug 14, 2020)

Fistbeard_McThunderaxe said:


> Tell them to drink vodka because there's no difference.


True, but only Crystal Head ᵀᴹ will do the trick.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Aug 18, 2020)

Does anyone remember JohnOfE? He's a mostly harmless furry who is way _way _into Norbert Beaver from Angry Beavers. He DFE'd all his accounts a while back but came back under a different username and now spends his time sperging about his beloved Norb and making tweets like this:


Spoiler: RUFF!


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 18, 2020)

FriendlyPrimarina said:


> Does anyone remember JohnOfE? He's a mostly harmless furry who is way _way _into Norbert Beaver from Angry Beavers. He DFE'd all his accounts a while back but came back under a different username and now spends his time sperging about his beloved Norb and making tweets like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RUFF!
> ...


Oh man, I remember all about this fucking lunatic and his fanfic has been a repressed memory for years.

Why, why would you remind me of this man?


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Aug 18, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Oh man, I remember all about this fucking lunatic and his fanfic has been a repressed memory for years.
> 
> Why, why would you remind me of this man?


Yeah seriously, anyone who hasn't read his greatest work should do so if you have an hour to kill and want a laugh/repressed memory.
Ngl I thought this next one was kinda sweet in a weird way but then I imagined him saying this about an IRL person and realized how creepy it was:



Especially since he has a collection of screenshots of Norbert's ears



Norbie's not the only one he's obsessed with, though. He seems to have a thing for pseuds and snouts


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Aug 19, 2020)

So here's the story of a furry I'll call Zack (that is his real name but not giving more info yet). I'll list some details about him since I've known him for a decade:


Diagnosed autistic (Aspie specifically, they all are lol) and of course acted socially awkward af to go along with it
Dropped out of art school
Only real job was as a supermarket cashier for a few months at most, had to quit due to anxiety or whatever
The local gay slut who would try to do something sexual with every gay/bi male furry in the area. Tbh there were several of these in our area, but he was most infamous.
Had a fursuit (maybe murrsuit) that was actually not awful looking,... but you know he mooched off of his family (or boyfriend or whatever) to pay for it. As well as all the commissions he got.
Despite all this, he was honestly incredibly handsome with a really Chad-ish face. Lucky genetics. So he became de facto leader of the local furries.
Would power-trip and ban furs from local meetups for whatever reason. Banned one fur for Facebook drama. Said fur (who I'll call Sam) shared a Facebook post about lazy, unemployed people, and of course Zack got ultra-butthurt by it, and claimed his anxiety etc. got so bad he was nearly hospitalized from seeing the post.
Banned another fur from local meets because said fur (Ian I'll call him) wasn't invited to Zack's wedding, and kindly asked why. Zack freaked out and had a sperg attack and blamed Ian for ruining his wedding.
Had a boyfriend Dave for a few years, the guy was fat and older but Zack didn't seem to mind. Then randomly, Zack broke up with Dave to be with a younger, more attractive guy I'll call Luis. Dave was heartbroken. Apparently Zack had been cheating the entire time.
So now he's married to Luis but still slutty as can be, openly polyamorous and "so queer".
Now the lead singer in a "queer punk band" where he performs on stage in a jockstrap and/or fetish gear.
As you can probably guess, he's extremely SJW. So it'd odd that he's a white cis male etc. who tries to center himself, and he doesn't see his own irony.
Moved to Atlanta, GA, which is supposed to be a city mainly for black/PoC LGBT people. Again, a white man moving there is technically "gentrifying" so he's going against his own logic and being invasive. (I'm so tempted to point this out to him so he has another mental breakdown)

Probably more to him than that too but that stuff sticks out the most. He's quite a character.


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 19, 2020)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> So here's the story of a furry I'll call Zack (that is his real name but not giving more info yet). I'll list some details about him since I've known him for a decade:
> 
> 
> Diagnosed autistic (Aspie specifically, they all are lol) and of course acted socially awkward af to go along with it
> ...


Almost sounds like you.


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Aug 19, 2020)

NerdShamer said:


> Almost sounds like you.


Fuck off I'm nothing like that.


----------



## NerdShamer (Aug 19, 2020)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> Fuck off I'm nothing like that.


Pics or your argument is invalid.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 19, 2020)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> Fuck off I'm nothing like that.



Bet


----------



## Bridge to Nowhere (Aug 23, 2020)

polyqueerandrosensual said:


> Fuck off I'm nothing like that.


"he was honestly incredibly handsome with a Chad-ish face" seems like a strange detail if you're NOT this person.


----------



## rawdog (Aug 23, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> it’s fine to enjoy the artwork and media (unless you’re in to zoo/cub in which case kill yourself)




Their fictional drawings dumbass, would you rather have actual animals get raped?, or are you just a scumbag that shits on people for having different sexual desires even if their not hurting anyone?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 23, 2020)

rawdog said:


> Their fictional drawings dumbass, would you rather have actual animals get raped?, or are you just a scumbag that shits on people for having different sexual desires even if their not hurting anyone?


Oh boy.


----------



## *extremely mom voice* (Aug 23, 2020)

rawdog said:


> Their fictional drawings dumbass, would you rather have actual animals get raped?, or are you just a scumbag that shits on people for having different sexual desires even if their not hurting anyone?



You must be new here.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Aug 23, 2020)

rawdog said:


> Their fictional drawings dumbass, would you rather have actual animals get raped?, or are you just a scumbag that shits on people for having different sexual desires even if their not hurting anyone?


After the fifth furry in a single week got outed as either a pedophile or a zoophile, a couple months back, I think I can say this definitively:

If you jerk off to this shit, there's a high correlation to the likelihood of you having an interest in the real thing.

Hell, if you're just a transfurry, there's a high correlation of you being into some disgusting or often illegal shit. Not sure what it is about furries, but the transgender ones are overwhelmingly extreme.


----------



## polyqueerandrosensual (Aug 23, 2020)

Bridge to Nowhere said:


> "he was honestly incredibly handsome with a Chad-ish face" seems like a strange detail if you're NOT this person.


I admit I'm ugly af and this guy is very good looking, that's how he gets away with being slutty. 

I literally posted his Twitter in the other thread.


----------



## rawdog (Aug 23, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> After the fifth furry in a single week got outed as either a pedophile or a zoophile, a couple months back, I think I can say this definitively:
> 
> If you jerk off to this shit, there's a high correlation to the likelihood of you having an interest in the real thing.
> 
> Hell, if you're just a transfurry, there's a high correlation of you being into some disgusting or often illegal shit. Not sure what it is about furries, but the transgender ones are overwhelmingly extreme.



Lou's Biggest Fan never said anything about the real thing, just the art, so my point still stands (that people should be judged based on their actual actions and not just some slippery slope bullshit)

And who are these 5 furries?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 23, 2020)

rawdog said:


> Lou's Biggest Fan never said anything about the real thing, just the art, so my point still stands (that people should be judged based on their actual actions and not just some slippery slope bullshit)
> 
> And who are these 5 furries?


Are you legit trying to defend furfags fucking dogs? Kill yourself.


----------



## Tad Loaf (Aug 23, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Are you legit trying to defend furfags fucking dogs? Kill yourself.


Imagine being more braindead then the dude with the Halo avatar. 
Where did he even so much as imply that? Are you THAT asshurt and desperate for some sort of reply?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 23, 2020)

Tad Loaf said:


> Imagine being more braindead then the dude with the Halo avatar.
> Where did he even so much as imply that? Are you THAT asshurt and desperate for some sort of reply?


Are you legit trying to defend furfags fucking dogs? Kill yourself.

And yes, the repost for you is exactly as described, dogfucker.

EDIT: 





Actually you answered my question before I asked it. Nice to see we got the fucking zoos here.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 23, 2020)

There can be an argument made for people who are attracted to anthro art since they can still argue that they’re arroused by the human aspects but the non-human just make it seem a little more exotic, like people that want to fuck Mass Effect aliens.

However, if something looks indistinguishable from a real life animal, even in fiction, and that arrouses you, you’re a zoophile.

If something like loli/shota or cub, something specifically meant to represent human prepubescent children aroused you, you’re a pedophile. “BUT SHES ACTUALLY 100 YEARS OLD” she looks like a child barely out of diapers, and you want to jack off to a drawing of her.

There is no argument, there is no defense, and the anger and seethe that comes from these people when you challenge them on this only further demonstrates that they know it’s wrong, and they know they’re pedos/zoos, but they’re terrified of admitting it because of the social consequences, so they aggressively try to argue and insist that them jacking off to a drawing of what any reasonable person would assume is a 12 year old isn’t pedophilia.

“NO VICTIM NO CRIME” we didn’t say a crime was committed (though in many places that type of artwork IS considered child porn), we said you’re a zoophile/pedophile, because you are. And that type of art, especially underage art, is used consistently by child groomers to desensitize their victims and make them think getting fucked by somebody 30 years older than them while they’re barely in high school is okay.

What I’m trying to say here is @rawdog kill yourself you degenerate fucking pedophile.


----------



## Punished Magician (Aug 23, 2020)

rawdog said:


> Their fictional drawings dumbass, would you rather have actual animals get raped?, or are you just a scumbag that shits on people for having different sexual desires even if their not hurting anyone?


I don't give a shit about drawings (but you're still a degenerate if you like them), but you joining the site less than an hour before, seemingly just to make this post, raises more red flags than a communist revolution. Why do you care so much?


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 23, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> There can be an argument made for people who are attracted to anthro art since they can still argue that they’re arroused by the human aspects but the non-human just make it seem a little more exotic, like people that want to fuck Mass Effect aliens.
> 
> However, if something looks indistinguishable from a real life animal, even in fiction, and that arrouses you, you’re a zoophile.
> 
> ...


It's always the new users that pull this shit, and buddies that try defending them.




I for one am glad this is the only subforum that keeps that shit out quite easily. Though I sometimes wish these people were stupid enough to use their main username.


----------



## Adamska (Aug 23, 2020)

Tad Loaf said:


> It's ironic you use the word "reprobates" specifically, because my post are rooted in the principle that as far as fictional drawings go, anything is fair game.
> You on the other hand, aside from using words I doubt you actually understand seem to think people only argue or discuss things solely for self serving purposes.


And yet dogfuckers and pedophiles are the only two freaks who actually get encouraged after looking at porn and are more likely to commit after doing it. They also are the only ones who try to justify why they shouldn't be murdered in a Uruguayan ghetto.

TFW even rapists are less low than you.


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 23, 2020)

rawdog said:


> Lou's Biggest Fan never said anything about the real thing, just the art, so my point still stands (that people should be judged based on their actual actions and not just some slippery slope bullshit)
> 
> And who are these 5 furries?


Slippery slope is real and I've seen enough furries end up fucking their dog/horse to know no bestiality/zoofag is to be trusted. You got that shit faved or posted in your gallery, you're going to be outed sooner or later. People don't understand that no conversation on the internet or apps is truly private. It only takes one person to piss off or one person to sneak into your circlejerk group.


----------



## Fapcop (Aug 23, 2020)

rawdog said:


> Their fictional drawings dumbass, would you rather have actual animals get raped?, or are you just a scumbag that shits on people for having different sexual desires even if their not hurting anyone?



Now, now... There is a simple but important distinction between actual animal fuckers, and furries/furry porn consumers.

They both need to be gassed, but the actual animal fuckers need to get their knees broken beforehand.


----------



## Vault (Aug 23, 2020)

rawdog said:


> Their fictional drawings dumbass, would you rather have actual animals get raped?, or are you just a scumbag that shits on people for having different sexual desires even if their not hurting anyone?


People who are into weird fictional shit don't directly turn to real life stuff and can even be disgusted by the real life equivalent, sure, but to say the correlation isn't there would be stupid. I can get behind people who truly don't support the real thing, but keeping it private rather than actually openly promoting harmful sexual behaviour would probably be the best option.

There's been several furs who were caught out in IRC shit like Pedochat who were linked to inkbunny accounts.  There's been several who, even if they didn't directly support irl crime, discovered their cub shit had been used to groom children. "Look, this cartoon character you like does it too, it's normal!". There's been people like Dangerdoberman who got caught fucking dogs, did their time and then go right back to drawing that shit again, all the while proudly proclaiming on his profiles he "Blocks creeps, and the media painted me wrong".


----------



## Big_Yeet (Aug 23, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> Are you legit trying to defend furfags fucking dogs? Kill yourself.



No one in this threads defending that shit, learn to fucking read idiot.


----------



## Big_Yeet (Aug 23, 2020)

Adamska said:


> And yet dogfuckers and pedophiles are the only two freaks who actually get encouraged after looking at porn and are more likely to commit after doing it. They also are the only ones who try to justify why they shouldn't be murdered in a Uruguayan ghetto.
> 
> TFW even rapists are less low than you.



Completely irrelevant statement that completely misses the point. 

Here, let me put it in a way your one brain cell might be able to understand: 

Fiction is not reality.


----------



## Big_Yeet (Aug 23, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> Slippery slope is real



No, it's a logical fallacy used to justify bigotry (and i use that word very carefully)


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 23, 2020)

Big_Yeet said:


> No one in this threads defending that shit, learn to fucking read idiot.





Big_Yeet said:


> Completely irrelevant statement that completely misses the point.
> 
> Here, let me put it in a way your one brain cell might be able to understand:
> 
> Fiction is not reality.





Big_Yeet said:


> No, it's a logical fallacy used to justify bigotry (and i use that word very carefully)


He actually made an alt to whine.


----------



## Punished Magician (Aug 24, 2020)

Big_Yeet said:


> Completely irrelevant statement that completely misses the point.
> 
> Here, let me put it in a way your one brain cell might be able to understand:
> 
> Fiction is not reality.


>doubleposting
>joined an hour ago
>"yeet" in username
>came here just to join an argument, on the same day some other retard (or more accurately, another of your accounts) did the same


Big_Yeet said:


> No, it's a logical fallacy used to justify bigotry (and i use that word very carefully)


>TRIPLEposting
I think people who get upset over fiction are retarded, but you are several orders of magnitude more retarded than they are. Half of me wants to tell you to fuck off of the site and not come back, but the other half wants you to stay so I can keep laughing at you.


----------



## Big_Yeet (Aug 24, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> You got that shit faved or posted in your gallery, you're going to be outed sooner or later.



Because self control is a completely nonexistent concept right?


----------



## Big_Yeet (Aug 24, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> People don't understand that no conversation on the internet or apps is truly private. It only takes one person to piss off.



Got that right.


----------



## Punished Magician (Aug 24, 2020)

Big_Yeet said:


> Because self control is a completely nonexistent concept right?


If you had self control, you wouldn't join a site to sperg out just because people there were disagreeing with you


----------



## Big_Yeet (Aug 24, 2020)

Fapcop said:


> Now, now... There is a simple but important distinction between actual animal fuckers, and furries/furry porn consumers.
> 
> They both need to be gassed, but the actual animal fuckers need to get their knees broken beforehand.



Bet you got a lot of upvotes on r/dankmemes for that one huh?


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 24, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> He actually made an alt to whine.



And then triple posted.

I love it when the cows come to us


----------



## Big_Yeet (Aug 24, 2020)

TheMagician said:


> If you had self control, you wouldn't join a site to sperg out just because people there were disagreeing with you



> called out Lou's Biggest Fan for essentially saying "kill yourself even tho your not hurting anyone" 
> autistic screeching from half the thread despite making completely reasonable statements
> I'm the one sperging out 

lol okay


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 24, 2020)

Big_Yeet said:


> > called out Lou's Biggest Fan for essentially saying "kill yourself even tho your not hurting anyone"
> > autistic screeching from half the thread despite making completely reasonable statements
> > I'm the one sperging out
> 
> lol okay



Kill yourself.


----------



## Big_Yeet (Aug 24, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Lou’s Biggest Fan said:
> 
> 
> > However, if something looks indistinguishable from a real life animal, even in fiction, and that arrouses you, you’re a zoophile.
> ...


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 24, 2020)

Big_Yeet said:


> AIDS



Kill yourself.


----------



## Big_Yeet (Aug 24, 2020)

Lou's Biggest Fan ⬇


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 24, 2020)

Big_Yeet said:


> Lou's Biggest Fan ⬇



Honest question: do you have even the slightest idea where you are and what goes on here?


----------



## Strayserval (Aug 24, 2020)

LMAO this nigga made 3 accounts just to feel like he isn't a fucking sped @Big_Yeet  you should stop while you're ahead


----------



## Adamska (Aug 24, 2020)

The zoophile worthy only of being beaten to death by latino peasants cries in tardrage and assache as it flails at us on a third account.


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 24, 2020)

Big_Yeet said:


> Completely irrelevant statement that completely misses the point.
> 
> Here, let me put it in a way your one brain cell might be able to understand:
> 
> Fiction is not reality.





Spoiler: Very Long Boring Shit Of Stuff We've Already Discussed



"Fantasy ain't real" isn't the wonderful, catch-all defense you think it is. Fiction and fantasy often reflect and influence reality. Words, art, and media have meaning when placed in public spaces and their interpretation can help or harm those that they come in contact with.

Fiction can be a direct influence on reality, just as any action can be, but it is often utilized by people who wish to live vicariously through means that are not compatible with their own reality to varying degrees. People with daddy issues sometimes want to pretend their IRL partners are their fathers to make up for the loss of not having a parent.

The fantasy does not change the fact that their parents rejected them, nor does it change the fact that their partners are feeding a delusion to get kinkier sex. It does, however, create the reality where they end up perusing an unhealthy relationship with their partner where they attempt to make up for the absence of a distant parent, so push that relationship onto their spouse or partner (who may or may not want to be treated that way). And, due to the sexual nature of their relationship with their spouse, I would argue that they_ still _don't have an adequate parental figure in their lives regardless of how much of a daddydom their spouse likes to be. Good parents don't fuck their kids and don't entertain sexual attraction to them, and good spouses probably shouldn't want to pretend their partner is their child for sexual purposes, especially if they are intending on having their own children with them some day. I'm all for finding parental figures in people you aren't related to by blood, but fucking your husband and calling him "daddy" does not mean you have found a surrogate father.

This is an example of fantasy affecting reality in relationships.

Jumping to pedophilia and "victimless media" for another example. Some people who are attracted to minor characters might not want to fuck kids themselves, sure; anything is possible with regards to psychology, and someone attracted to lolicon who finds real children repulsive is totally possible, if unlikely. But the vast majority of pedophiles who seek out "victimless" media catering to their fetishes typically do so _alongside_ harming children to get their rocks off, and it does not actually work as a deterrent or even a preventative measure for most. While some pedophiles may be content with just loli hentai or cub porn to jerk off to, the majority still wind up molesting or harming children in some capacity eventually, with the most frequent incidents being cases of online grooming through sharing media. This happens daily, despite alternative content being available for consumption by "non-contact" pedophiles on sites like Inkbunny or Hentaifoundry.

It can be argued that stories and media might not change whether or not someone will harm children (or animals or whatever their fixation is) or not. This may be true in a fucking vaccum, but doesn't play out that way on the internet. Most people who write stories or create art based upon taboo subjects (incest, pedophilia, bestiality, etc.) have a habit of forming friendships or communities for discussing their shared fetish, ships, or interests with like-minded individuals. These communities might not openly allow minors access, but many of them do have members who may be interacting with minors on the side. These groups (especially groups that cater to taboo kinks) have a habit of closing ranks and encouraging one another once it is revealed that one amongst them is perusing a relationship with a potential victim, and may even cooperate to allow greater access to the victim by the community at large. At least, for as long as they aren't risking discovery themselves.

The number of times we've seen "no-contact MAPs" and their ilk go "oooh~! (heart eyes) (winky face)" at one another once one of their number admits to talking to a kid is unfortunately common. They might not be willing to risk getting caught talking to a child themselves, but they will regularly encourage other pedophiles who are already doing so to stay informed on the other pedophiles's relationship with a minor, and offer advice to avoid getting caught or suggestions to make the victim more pliant to the abuse; especially if the other pedophile claims that the minor is accepting of the relationship between them.

Pedophiles will frequently co-operate in this way to feed the same sort of sentiment that "harmless" media provides them; that, since they aren't the person in direct contact with the victim and only giving that person direction and encouragement, they aren't the one harming the kid. They typically don't view that child as an individual person and, instead, a method of discussion so that the person they're talking to will provide them passively with jerk fuel.



Spoiler: Examples from the Zoo Crew



This happened with Tane, "Devin", SnakeThing, and Sangie during the Telegram leaks. They were all grooming minors or getting minors groomed for them by one another with promises of passing the victims around once they were adequately accepting to the abuse. Most of it started out as just talk early on, until it escalated rapidly into them providing child porn and nudes to one another. Sangie didn't have direct access to the victims himself, but SnakeThing promised him one of his nephews and Tane apparently was trying to get "Devin" to send him illegal content. In this way, Sangie (a convicted child molester) was able to get access to fresh content just by being an open ear.

Sangie warned SnakeThing off screwing around with his nephews at several points, but it was out of self-preservation rather than because he actually gave a shit about the kid. Sangie was also very aware of the consequences involved and continued to talk to SnakeThing despite his reservations, because he wanted pedo fuel and only worried about the risks when it seemed like SnakeThing was prioritizing his relationship with his nephews over his relationship with Sangie (or maybe that was Tane I forget), as well as potentially getting caught encouraging the abuse. To Sangie, getting caught was a risk or consequence that prevented him from wanting to fuck SnakeThing's nephew(s?); a deterrent from getting too close, not a deal breaker to prevent him from talking to Levi.

In another example, Sethpup's art (involving his fursona raping tied up puppies and dogs) could be totally fantasy in nature (although it's very unlikely). But it was still used, in reality, as inspiration for SnakeThing and other zoosadists to torture, rape, and kill puppies and dogs IRL. Would they've done it without Sethpup's art as inspiration? Maybe. But they definitely did it with Sethpup's art as inspiration, and that is how that art affected reality.



Creating "victimless" bestiality or cub porn or whatever is not actually a good coping mechanism for having these fetishes and they definitely don't "alleviate" them; they are still feeding attractions towards children/animals/etc. who just happen to not be real, and it would be very easy for them to apply their attraction to a certain character to, say, a child who resembles that character.

Fiction is often a way for people to conceptualize an existence where they can do or create what they want and live their fetishes or interests vicariously, barring consequences or risks outside of their control that they would be subject to in reality. Someone does not need to put themselves into the fiction they create in order for narratives to be seen and understood, even mistakenly.

And if the only reason you aren't sexually assaulting animals or children is because you have fake alternatives like shotacon or ageplay shipping so you don't feel the need to do it IRL, then you are probably already a shitty person to begin with.

Anything you put out into the world is going to have an impact on the world in a small or large way. If you draw cub porn then you need to be prepared for the consequence of whether or not someone might use that to groom actual children for their own purposes, as pedophiles are well known to do. If your answer is that you're okay with that possibility (and you're drawing cub porn in the first fucking place) you're probably a pedophile by proxy even if you've never diddled a kid yourself, if only through gross negligence and by providing free material for someone else to do it on your behalf.



*Tl;dr:* Fiction isn't reality, but fiction exists _in_ reality, shithead. Things you make can cause other things to happen, oftentimes beyond your control but still influenced by your decision to make them. I'm not saying that nobody can do anything for fear of endless consequences, but you need to use the brain in your head rather than the brain in your balls to decide whether or not the depictions of events (fake or real) that you choose to hypothetically explore are indirectly condoning or condemning malicious practices or not, and whether or not they can be perceived as encouragement by people who might use them against others.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Aug 24, 2020)

But I don't understand why this is always applied to sex and not violence in media. What makes them different in regards to the effect of the viewer?


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 24, 2020)

Swedish Jeff said:


> But I don't understand why this is always applied to sex and not violence in media. What makes them different in regards to the effect of the viewer?



Because if you take the average person and show them a guy being shot in a movie (the perfect cinematic angles, the noise normalized bang of the gun, the huge shower of gore and the person dramatically flying across the room and rolling on to the ground) and then show them security footage of an actual murder (the victim reacting naturally and recoiling just slightly as they have yet to process a gun has been pulled on them, the overly loud bang of the gun compared to the natural quiet of everything else, the slight twitch of the victim as they’re hit, them falling limp to the ground right where they stand, then the slow and natural pooling of blood beneath their body) only the latter is going to elicit a genuine response from the user. The former might have them go “gross!” but the latter will cause a genuine psychological disturbance in them as their brain goes “I watched another one of my kind be killed” and then a subconscious fight or flight response is triggered.

With pornography, if you look at a drawn picture and your dick gets hard, it’s because your brain has looked at that thing and gone “I desire to breed with that. If you look at a real life porn photo and and your dick gets hard, it’s because your brain has looked at that thing and gone “I desire to breed with that.” The physiological response is the same: your dick getting hard and sex hormones being produced.

Similarly there’s plenty of studies to suggest that violence in video games And media do not cause a rise in violence crime. Meanwhile this very forum has evidence that drawn child porn is very much used directly to groom children.


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 25, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Because if you take the average person and show them a guy being shot in a movie (the perfect cinematic angles, the noise normalized bang of the gun, the huge shower of gore and the person dramatically flying across the room and rolling on to the ground) and then show them security footage of an actual murder (the victim reacting naturally and recoiling just slightly as they have yet to process a gun has been pulled on them, the overly loud bang of the gun compared to the natural quiet of everything else, the slight twitch of the victim as they’re hit, them falling limp to the ground right where they stand, then the slow and natural pooling of blood beneath their body) only the latter is going to elicit a genuine response from the user. The former might have them go “gross!” but the latter will cause a genuine psychological disturbance in them as their brain goes “I watched another one of my kind be killed” and then a subconscious fight or flight response is triggered.
> 
> With pornography, if you look at a drawn picture and your dick gets hard, it’s because your brain has looked at that thing and gone “I desire to breed with that. If you look at a real life porn photo and and your dick gets hard, it’s because your brain has looked at that thing and gone “I desire to breed with that.” The physiological response is the same: your dick getting hard and sex hormones being produced.
> 
> Similarly there’s plenty of studies to suggest that violence in video games And media do not cause a rise in violence crime. Meanwhile this very forum has evidence that drawn child porn is very much used directly to groom children.


A lot of conditioning for behavior is habituated through conscious and impulsive actions taken towards that behavior.



Spoiler: Another spoilerd psych rant



Essentially it boils down to how repeating responses to certain actions has a fundamental effect on your behavior. Video games and movies are typically a passive activity; you're sitting down and typically only moving your thumbs (unless you're playing VR) or eating. While video games do make some people more likely to chimp out and get violent, a lot of these people were already inherently violent in their daily lives when confronted with stress; maybe not punching people outright, but habitually destroying items or property when angered is a hallmark of someone who is likely to escalate when presented with any perceived stressors.

And, contrary to popular belief, taking up boxing or sparring is not likely to make people less violent. Punching a bag and punching a wall aren't much different from a psychological standpoint; if you go to the gym to beat up a bag to deal with your work stress it will likely work short-term for minor, everyday frustrations, but you are still mentally associating mental distress or anger with a violent physical reaction. There's a fucking reason why a lot of football players, boxers, cops, and former military have alarmingly high rates of domestic violence despite people from these backgrounds punching out their troubles at the gym on the regular; because they are making a Pavlovian association between stress and the physical act of hitting something or someone. Sometimes it's necessary for their occupation, but outside of their occupation there is rarely any precedence for it.

(And, no, not everyone who boxes or spars or is a cop or plays football or whatever is going to be violent at home. A big facet of this is also discipline; people who are receptive to disciplinary training and are able to temper their responses can maintain their mental and physical health. But people who already have anger issues should not, in my opinion, take up boxing as a go-to for stress relief because if anything I've seen people with un-managed anger get only more violent by doing that.)

Where I'm going with this is that unless you are physically getting up from your game to punch a wall or a person on the regular, odds are you are not making the mental and physical connections that associate video games with a violent physical response even if you are punching or shooting people in a video game, because half of that sort of action is built in through actually going out of your way to do the physical action. This can be applied to sexuality as well.

I personally have issue with the belief that "looking at something and your dick getting hard" means you want to subconsciously fuck it, because it shows a fundamental misunderstanding of how physiological response does not necessarily equate sexual awareness or desire. People experience involuntary arousal over all sorts of stupid bullshit that might not even be related to sexual attraction or interest at all, and I'd further argue that assuming that getting a boner or moist at random and using that as a go-to association for what you must want to have sex with is probably a really bad idea. Don't even get me started on women and hormonal fuckery that comes from ovulation and/or pregnancy either since that's a whole 'nother can of worms.

This is because physiological stimuli like getting aroused comes from anywhere or anything, both internal and external, and can be the result of a random muscle spasm somewhere near the prostate or even just waking up in the morning. Some people even experience involuntary and spontaneous orgasm during incidents of extreme physical trauma or even death, because the body has a habit of trying to void itself of any and all possible contaminants under duress to save itself, not because it thinks that if it squirts baby batter hard enough it can knock up any women standing nearby before it dies.

This is coincidentally the same reason people often vomit under stress; it's not an ancient self-defense mechanism for being attacked as some assume, the human brain just makes the association that since it feels scared and being scared makes it feel sick it must be sick, and being sick must mean it ate something bad so throwing up to stop feeling sick is beneficial. Some people have this reaction to mundane shit that can never hurt them. The concept that just because your body is doing something it must have a simple and obvious reason is a misunderstanding of how neurological networks function.

However, if you do experience involuntary sexual arousal towards something and also start making the conscious decision to jerk off to it, odds are very likely that's how it's going to develop from an involuntary arousal response, to a sexual curiosity, to a sexual attraction, to an outright fetish. This is because you are conditioning yourself through both exposure and masturbation (or sex with someone else) to associate that sort of material with arousal and orgasm. The more you do it, the more you may need to seek out that sort of material to get off, making you more and more reliant on that particular kind of stimuli.

We see this progression with minor fetishes a lot. Looking at shoes with your eyeballs and maybe getting an unwanted boner once or twice because your subconscious lizard brain is fucking stupid and thinks that a Louboutin has curves so must be a lady through process of some very weird elimination probably isn't going to make you a filthy shoe fetishist on it's own; if you ignore it or redirect to something else odds are likely that whatever interest you have in the shoe will similarly be lost. But it's a completely different story if you start actively jerking off to Louis Vuitton's footwear catalog, because you are physically conditioning yourself through masturbation to associate shoes with sexual arousal and satisfaction, which is definitely going to get you connecting it with the act of sex the more often you do it.



Pavlov's dog, etc.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Aug 25, 2020)

I almost agree, but I feel more convinced by this 4chan response. You guys worry about the potential of it, yet drawings still doesn't directly hurt anyone. Sounds like the same arguments religious conservatives made in the 80s and 90s against media.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 25, 2020)

Swedish Jeff said:


> I almost agree, but I feel more convinced by this 4chan response. You guys worry about the potential of it, yet drawings still doesn't directly hurt anyone. Sounds like the same arguments religious conservatives made in the 80s and 90s against media.
> 
> View attachment 1547344



Violent video games don’t get regularly used to groom children in to shooting up their school. Loli and Cub porn is regularly used to groom children in to sending nudes to some 30 year old creep in Discord DMs, and this very forum has copious amounts of evidence to back that up.

Kill yourself.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Aug 25, 2020)

Swedish Jeff said:


> I almost agree, but I feel more convinced by this 4chan response. You guys worry about the potential of it, yet drawings still doesn't directly hurt anyone. Sounds like the same arguments religious conservatives made in the 80s and 90s against media.
> 
> View attachment 1547344


There's a difference in saying rock music is satanic and video games cause columbine massacres to the argument that people jerking off to drawn pictures of a fictional minor showing off their genitals or being fucked by other children or by a clear adult character is more than likely a pedophile.

If you're looking at loli or cub porn and getting hard and jerking off to it you're a pedophile. There's no way around the argument that you're turned on by minor appearing to straight up just minor characters in sexual situations. How many times and by how many people will it take to get it through your fucking thick skull?

You're still a part of this reality and are still masturbating to drawn minors. Your porn is anchored into reality by the sheer fact you're acting out a sexual fantasy of it on yourself. The only way for it to longer be a part of reality is if you went and killed yourself before your next climax to some loli cub shit.


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Aug 25, 2020)

Wow, this is the last place I expected people to get triggered over fiction. I guess 4chan has the high ground.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 25, 2020)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Wow, this is the last place I expected people to get triggered over fiction. I guess 4chan has the high ground.



Oh noooo the pedo apologist said that the 4chinz is better than the Farms guess Null has to kill himself now.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Aug 26, 2020)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Wow, this is the last place I expected people to get triggered over fiction. I guess 4chan has the high ground.


I think a good amount of people on 4chan would still tell you to go kill yourself faggot. It stops being fiction when you started to jerk off to it and then start needing to look at actual children to get hard.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 26, 2020)

Swedish Jeff said:


> I almost agree, but I feel more convinced by this 4chan response. You guys worry about the potential of it, yet drawings still doesn't directly hurt anyone. Sounds like the same arguments religious conservatives made in the 80s and 90s against media.
> 
> View attachment 1547344


I took the liberty of looking into that post and where it originated.

It's from /r9k/. https://desuarchive.org/r9k/thread/51026417/#51027028 All of that post is just flat out invalid.


----------



## Punished Magician (Aug 26, 2020)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Wow, this is the last place I expected people to get triggered over fiction. I guess 4chan has the high ground.


>kiwi farms is one person
the opinions on this site vary from thread to thread, and the same goes for 4chan. Saying one is better than the other because of the opinions of a few people on either site is fucking retarded, but I wouldn't put it past someone with the "my name jeff" meme in their name/avatar to be a bumbling idiot.
I came here to read about stupid furfags doing stupid shit, not to witness some autistic slapfight about what types of furry porn are more degenerate than normal furry porn. Seeing as you joined recently, have a stupid, unfunny meme in your name (like "big yeet" did), and seem to be keen on continuing this retarded argument, I have a feeling you're the same guy as rawdog and Big Yeet. You're certainly just as annoying...


----------



## Swedish Jeff (Aug 26, 2020)

Big Yeet just spams nonsense when an argument doesn't go his way. I at least try to rebut.

I can simplify it for you guys, even though you already made up your minds.


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Aug 26, 2020)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Big Yeet just spams nonsense when an argument doesn't go his way. I at least try to rebut.
> 
> I can simplify it for you guys, even though you already made up your minds.
> 
> View attachment 1548230



you’re still jacking off to drawings of toddlers you pedophile.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Aug 26, 2020)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Big Yeet just spams nonsense when an argument doesn't go his way. I at least try to rebut.
> 
> I can simplify it for you guys, even though you already made up your minds.
> 
> View attachment 1548230


Both of his and your arguments were shit, but you happen to be showing you're defending pedophiles if you aren't one yourself.

*Pedophiles don't actually care about children and some explicitly hate them. However, children for them are sexual objects that they see fit to just manipulate and abuse and kill.*


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 26, 2020)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Big Yeet just spams nonsense when an argument doesn't go his way. I at least try to rebut.
> 
> I can simplify it for you guys, even though you already made up your minds.
> 
> View attachment 1548230


Ok lolicon. Enjoy fantasizing about picking up your waifu from elementary school I guess.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 26, 2020)

Swedish Jeff said:


> Big Yeet just spams nonsense when an argument doesn't go his way. I at least try to rebut.
> 
> I can simplify it for you guys, even though you already made up your minds.
> 
> View attachment 1548230


I been watching you digging and digging the hole deeper, but holy shit you just shot yourself in the fucking head. I honestly can't help but have a giggle, this surely is entertaining enough right now.


----------



## Sintharia (Aug 26, 2020)

The whole thing that gets me on that argument about drawings is the presumption that they manifest from nowhere. Artists use references. The odds are pretty high that someone drawing CP is referencing real life CP to get it just right. That takes the argument of lack of harm right out the window.

Defending pedophilia because "muh anime" is just as indefensible as defending pedophila because "muh 5 year old wife." It's disgusting and you motherfuckers need to stay away from children AND the internet.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Aug 26, 2020)

Normally, my rule is to lurk and say nothing, but I think you're ALL being spergs. On one hand, we got sickos crawling from the woodworks defending an argument that shouldn't need to be argued, but then we have actual members insisting they should have power over what other people beat their dick to. Both sides of this argument is fucking horrifying and a slippery slope because you can argue almost any fucking porn grooms negative behavior if you slant it enough. "BDSM leads to kidnapping and rape, because if teaches people to tie humans up effectively." That slope is real slippery, especially once your fetish or kink is under the guillotine next.

I think all porn should be fine. If someone is impressionable enough to emulate it or act on it, that person was a fucking retard and broken at conception anyway.


----------



## Big Bang (Aug 26, 2020)

Sintharia said:


> The whole thing that gets me on that argument about drawings is the presumption that they manifest from nowhere. Artists use references. The odds are pretty high that someone drawing CP is referencing real life CP to get it just right. That takes the argument of lack of harm right out the window.



Not to defend pedophilia, but not a good argument. Many people who draw porn do not use reference to draw it. If you know how anatomy works, you can draw from memory. Reference helps, but are not necessary. I could draw a kid without looking at a kid because I've seen children before. It may not look 100% correct but references are not an absolute.



Jolly Copulation said:


> Both sides of this argument is fucking horrifying and a slippery slope because you can argue almost any fucking porn grooms negative behavior if you slant it enough. "BDSM leads to kidnapping and rape, because if teaches people to tie humans up effectively." That slope is real slippery, especially once your fetish or kink is under the guillotine next.
> 
> I think all porn should be fine. If someone is impressionable enough to emulate it or act on it, that person was a fucking retard and broken at conception anyway.


Difference with that is that BDSM is roleplay. You can roleplay kidnapping and rape and any other desire that is humanly possible with the other adult. You also have people who are inexperienced and take it too far and hurt the partner. But you both know what you're doing.
With pedophilia, you can do "AGEPLAY", which is two consenting adults where one or both pretend they're underage. But with pedophilia, you only have fictional kids and real kids. You can't roleplay your partner having a small prepubescent loli/shota body. One involves two consenting adults, one involves one adult and one child.
I agree with your last sentence, though.


----------



## Adamska (Aug 26, 2020)

Wow, that's like two or three pedophiles in just as many days that chose to out their attempts to pretend they don't want to rape children and defend their grooming material. That's like two or three that need to be killed in prison.

How absolutely disgusting. Also amazing given this is usually the personal army thread.


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Aug 26, 2020)

Haha, of course I am! I stick my whick in anything with a pulse, clearly. Too bad the last thing with a 'pulse' I've stuck it in was my blender. Oops.

This reminds me of Lou Gagliardi proclaiming everyone who criticizes his shit ideas are kiwis. Or how America was at the height of the cold war when suspected communists were around every corner. As a long time lurker, Idgaf what so-and-so jaded internet anon thinks about me, but nah every member who does not want big brother to arbitrarily say what art can and can't be expressed is just pedo/zoo ops, clearly.

I stand by what I said. Most people who view degenerate porn shit know to separate reality and fiction, and it ends when they close the incognito tab. Those who can't rationalize not to act on it are few and should be committed or be 'late' aborted. Everything should be fine in porn because it's fucking fiction. Unless you think Breaking Bad should be axed because it literally teaches you how to cook meth, I don't want to hear hypocrisy. 

In the words of Johnen Vasquez, "Entertainment is merely that. Not a guidebook for self-damnation." Hold the individual accountable for their BS which KF already does well.


----------



## Pukebucket (Aug 26, 2020)

Jolly Copulation said:


> Haha, of course I am! I stick my whick in anything with a pulse, clearly. Too bad the last thing with a 'pulse' I've stuck it in was my blender. Oops.
> 
> This reminds me of Lou Gagliardi proclaiming everyone who criticizes his shit ideas are kiwis. Or how America was at the height of the cold war when suspected communists were around every corner. As a long time lurker, Idgaf what so-and-so jaded internet anon thinks about me, but nah every member who does not want big brother to arbitrarily say what art can and can't be expressed is just pedo/zoo ops, clearly.
> 
> ...


You can make and look at art all you want but if you're flicking your pickle at it then odds are pretty likely that you want to have sex with the subject matter or engage with it sexually on some other level, especially when it's art made specifically for that purpose.

Breaking Bad can be used to teach someone how to cook meth, but it doesn't exist to teach people how to cook meth. While that's an aspect of the story for sure, it's a critical part of the narrative so the viewer can understand the extreme lengths that certain characters are going through in order to achieve specific goals that are necessary to the plot and bigger themes at play. Meth is a core part of the plot, but if you replaced it with anything of a similar caliber (prostitution, embezzlement, online gambling, basically any unhealthy habit or behavior) you'd likely still be able to hit the same narrative themes.

Remind me of the last time a lolicon or schoolgirl hentai had a plot beyond "protagonist fucks various schoolgirls in contrived scenarios" for any reason beyond creating jerk fuel for lonely shut-ins so they might buy merch of their favorite waifu.


----------



## Punished Magician (Aug 26, 2020)

Can we all just shut the fuck up (especially Swedish Jeff) and go back to laughing at furfags? I didn't come here to watch people sperg back and forth about porn.

I know this doesn't qualify as a personal lolcow, but this thread's already off-topic either way, so fuck it


----------



## whatAdisappointment (Aug 26, 2020)

TheMagician said:


> Can we all just shut the fuck up (especially Swedish Jeff) and go back to laughing at furfags? I didn't come here to watch people sperg back and forth about porn.
> View attachment 1549132
> I know this doesn't qualify as a personal lolcow, but this thread's already off-topic either way, so fuck it



"beliefs and practices"

Are they seriously living like that one furry webcomic called Dreaming of Utopia?


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Aug 26, 2020)

TheMagician said:


> Can we all just shut the fuck up (especially Swedish Jeff) and go back to laughing at furfags? I didn't come here to watch people sperg back and forth about porn.
> View attachment 1549132
> I know this doesn't qualify as a personal lolcow, but this thread's already off-topic either way, so fuck it


It's a shame CPS didn't take the son away. This is how school shooters are made and for home school it'll at least be a small body count if the couch doesn't stop him.


----------



## nanny911 (Aug 26, 2020)

Eh, I'm pretty sure that's a troll post, everything in it is so perfectly lulzy that it stretches believability.


----------



## Cryogonal (Aug 26, 2020)

TheMagician said:


> Can we all just shut the fuck up (especially Swedish Jeff) and go back to laughing at furfags? I didn't come here to watch people sperg back and forth about porn.
> View attachment 1549132
> I know this doesn't qualify as a personal lolcow, but this thread's already off-topic either way, so fuck it


His kid is about 20-21 now. If only we could hear about the horrors he had to endure, if this wasn't a troll post.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Aug 26, 2020)

TheMagician said:


> Can we all just shut the fuck up (especially Swedish Jeff) and go back to laughing at furfags? I didn't come here to watch people sperg back and forth about porn.
> View attachment 1549132
> I know this doesn't qualify as a personal lolcow, but this thread's already off-topic either way, so fuck it


This is an old LJ trollpost from 2006. A classic.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Aug 29, 2020)

GS 281 said:


> I find it funny that there seems to be a theme among those who have more exotic fursonas (bats, dragons) and being an all-around weirdo.


The more exotic the species ( even going super sperg in the hybrid area) are the ones that will be the more tumblr satired furs. the typical sjws and pronoun nazis. Its quite amusing to be honest


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Aug 29, 2020)

I got a little story to tell ( nothing as big as a thread, but its some furry cringe none the less)
So lets call this sperg of a being pig ( yes thats his sonas name). As long as I knew him, I never really saw him as odd, besides the outlandish way he spoke, like a mix of hippie mixed with tumblr satire, sprinkled in with a little bit of gen z all in one. 
Every time this being opened their mouth, it would always be about him and how the wold is his enemy and that without him taking hormones, he would never to "experience the world in a more sensitive manner due to him being too riddled with testosterone since the age of 10" (mind you this man is 20, and dosent wish to change his gender or anything like that.) 
Well, this being decided to latch onto someone dear to me, saying that they were soulmates, etc. Basically they dated, until the person learned the horror of dating this furry dumpster fire.
he would constantly message her, asking her where she was, and how that he was entitled to know all of her thoughts, and if she didn't give him the right answer, he would become animalistic, like literally would start growling and howling, and would threathen her with " You better be glad im on hormones, or else my boar side of my sona will come out and its the worst of the three ( for apparently his sona was a monster, who was a mix of saber-tooth tiger, boar, and one other I wasent really paying attention). 
Once she finally freed herself from him, he suddenly had the gall to pester her on her social media,  saying how shes selfish for finding a new relationship, and that hes going through a pubesic change and its the hormones and even after this poor girl tries to compermise with him, he wont take no for an answer and start saying how she is prejudice against males taking hormones ( mind you this man also wanted to live with his grandma in a shed because its more liberating to be babied (yes actually babied) and not have a job.) 
Mind you once she called him out on his toxic behaviour, he suddenly starts to pity party himself, saying how hes a dumbass and how he should have listened to his ex ( who mind you would slap him in public and would get shit faced drunk and would say how she would be better off dead yatta yatta.)  among other things. 
Anyway, he is now apparently living his days still pointing fingers at everyone but himself, and posting about how his sona is his true otherkin types and how everyone should listen to his meditation videos of him turning into his animal self on audio. (  i cannot find them sadly but maybe ill dig deep lol)


----------



## Jolly Copulation (Aug 30, 2020)

Thetarotreader96 said:


> I got a little story to tell ( nothing as big as a thread, but its some furry cringe none the less)
> So lets call this sperg of a being pig ( yes thats his sonas name). As long as I knew him, I never really saw him as odd, besides the outlandish way he spoke, like a mix of hippie mixed with tumblr satire, sprinkled in with a little bit of gen z all in one.
> Every time this being opened their mouth, it would always be about him and how the wold is his enemy and that without him taking hormones, he would never to "experience the world in a more sensitive manner due to him being too riddled with testosterone since the age of 10" (mind you this man is 20, and dosent wish to change his gender or anything like that.)
> Well, this being decided to latch onto someone dear to me, saying that they were soulmates, etc. Basically they dated, until the person learned the horror of dating this furry dumpster fire.
> ...



I love how "pig" blames the hormones for his shit behavior as if he thought estrogen would somehow make him less of a tard. Hard truth: If you're a jerk BEFORE hrt, you will still be a jerk AFTER just with tits and a new alphabet soup letter. That dude is in for a rude awakening when they realize they've failed to change the real problem: Their personal behavior. Sounds like they are running out of other people to blame.


----------



## Tokotokomon (Sep 6, 2020)

palmtreesalad said:


> View attachment 1510686 View attachment 1510688
> So, I'm surprised nobody has mentioned *Joshy Furret aka Josh Hall.* He used to have his own page on ED because (surprise surprise) he's a 27~ y/o furry that loves little kids. Not only has he dated multiple, but the creep also roleplayed with them sexually. There was over 20 girls who came out about him.
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, this is the first time I've encountered a lolcow on the farms that I actually have experience with. He was very social on an art site I used to use around 2013-2015 and was very open about interacting/requesting art from minors. It wasn't until June 24th, 2015 that a popular artist named ShinyEevee made a post about his history of interacting sexually with kids. Unfortunately, the Tumblr link they gave with more detailed information is now dead. 

Lurking more on the site, I found one of his underaged girlfriends. 


Spoiler







Here's a drawing of her celebrating a two year anniversary with Joshy on December 9th, 2015.


Spoiler: :Horrifying:







 (Archive)


The latest date I can find of her still drawing ship art of him and her is from September 2017 before she seemingly nuked all accounts with her username (hopefully because she realized that her boyfriend was a nasty pedo who groomed her since she was, at the very oldest, 14).


I believe his account got deleted/hacked in 2015, but if you search for #JoshyFurret on the site, you can see a bunch of fan art that minors made for him. Sad to see that he likely encountered no legal action for grooming  a bunch of children.


----------



## palmtreesalad (Sep 7, 2020)

Tokotokomon said:


> Wow, this is the first time I've encountered a lolcow on the farms that I actually have experience with. He was very social on an art site I used to use around 2013-2015 and was very open about interacting/requesting art from minors. It wasn't until June 24th, 2015 that a popular artist named ShinyEevee made a post about his history of interacting sexually with kids. Unfortunately, the Tumblr link they gave with more detailed information is now dead.
> 
> Lurking more on the site, I found one of his underaged girlfriends.
> 
> ...



I was .. surprised I didn't see him on here yet. Especially since he has an ED page. Funny to see someone else remember him.

I have a friend who told me he was recently talking to an 11 year old girl. The 11 y/o actually messaged them saying Josh was sending hearts and grooming her to be attracted to him. He's still pretty active online and about a dozen people have recently called him out again. He has an active instagram and furaffinity where he demonstrates typical cow behavior. Crying for attention, calling his pedophilia a "rumor" despite there being screen caps of his behavior, addressing his "bullies", making fake accounts to defend/compliment himself, claiming he's in his room crying all day, typing like a 7 year old, etc. 

He wrote my friend a really long essay claiming it was their fault he started to have cyber sex with little kids. Judging from the tag you mentioned and all the art from minors he was getting, I beg to differ.


----------



## BickerLiquor (Sep 10, 2020)

Every furry who has an absurd ToS with a no refund policy that changes every 2 months should be here. Just sayin


----------



## Sintharia (Sep 11, 2020)

BickerLiquor said:


> Every furry who has an absurd ToS with a no refund policy that changes every 2 months should be here. Just sayin


That's what Artists Beware is for.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Sep 13, 2020)

This is what a world without shame looks like:


Spoiler: NSFW








On one hand, I really wish society would take a "don't ask, don't tell" approach to sexuality. On the other hand, I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall in that class _so much._


----------



## JethroTullamore (Sep 13, 2020)

FriendlyPrimarina said:


> This is what a world without shame looks like:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW
> ...


Ahhh yes, a modern interpretation of a classic painting by the renowned what’s-his-name auctioned on PBS.  
To be fair, if it’s a College art class, no one will even be surprised.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Sep 15, 2020)

More JohnOfE Bischop spegery


Spoiler: Overshare


----------



## Cool Spot (Sep 15, 2020)

Oh  Johnofe. It's been a while since I thought about him.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Sep 17, 2020)

DarkResearchAnon said:


> an extremely antihomo Police Lieutenant walked on in,




He said Lt.Col.

Considering he's from Dnipro (I looked him up), he's double-"lucky". We kinda tolerate faggots (though pride parades have to be cordoned off by a shitton of police) but sex offenders and chomos are fucking reviled. While Western Ukraine would just beat him to death, Dnipro is Centre-East Ukraine, and East Ukraine exists (less so slowly over the years but still) in a proud Russian tradition of ritual "faggoting" of chomos in prison. Which can vary from just a word out that from this point forward an inmate is a cumdumpster to a ritual oral and anal rape.

He's lucky that:

1. He wasn't disappeared (Lt.Col would basically mean he's a police higher-up of a million+ city) in the nearest forested area.
2. He wasn't thrown in prison with a bogus charge and wasn't faggoted (assigned a "rooster" prison caste).

Shame. Faggot, furry, and a repulsive degen.


----------



## Friendly Primarina (Sep 19, 2020)

I recently discovered a new lolcow. Unfortunately any drama associated with him has long been deleted. Only some vague details remain.

His name is Laufield (powerword Timothy Usry). His fursona is a toddler cabbit-girl (that's your fair warning that images in this post will contain toddlercon) who is the daughter of Launny, the artist behind Two Babies One Fox:


Spoiler: His 'sona











Spoiler: Mother and Daughter








So far, so autistic, right? Wait until you find out who the father is:


Spoiler: The father











Spoiler: Potty training








Yup.
This 'sona is the daughter of the artist behind Two Babies One Fox and Garfield.
After he got banned from Inkbunny, he now spends his time whining about it, whining about how boring FA is and asking for free commissions of his fursona.






All I could find of his past drama is an old thread on 8kun. Apparently Launny being the mother of Laufield doesn't mean she approves:



He also apparently lied about having cancer:



(There was an Inkbunny user that mentioned Laufield and said "don't lie about having cancer", but now I can't find it for the life of me.)

Anyway, here's his FA (second warning about toddlercon):
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/laufield/

I wish I could find out more about him; getting banned from Inkbunny seems like something that would be difficult to do by accident.


----------



## Thistle (Sep 19, 2020)

FriendlyPrimarina said:


> After he got banned from Inkbunny


How in the fuck does someone manage to get banned on Inkbunny, what he do threaten someone?


----------



## osooolemiiio (Oct 2, 2020)

Here's *a lolcalf of mine* I'd been observing for a couple years. (*Archive*)

Stumbled upon her via BlueCatRiolu thread. Both are obsessed with pregnancy theme, both (apparently) got featured in cringe art blogs on tumblr and love to whine about how unfair their life is. Sally seems to have moved to more-or-less nonfurry OCs and TBLT lately, but started off as a full-on furry, so I'll leave her here I guess?

Sona -




*Archives of Sally's dA chimpouts*
Tumblr *(archive w/some chimpouts)*
*Mpreg "art" blog* (archive)
*Kink blog* (archive)
Fetish RP (4.8K comments) (ARCHIVED! OTL Not sure if _entirely_ though)
Discord:  *The-Pack-Leader-Named-Sally#2573*
YouTube

Why stiill unemployed at the age of 25:




(_...High-functioning_ my ass.)

"ACCEPT ME FOR WHO I AM, WHATEVER I DO OR ELSE"

and a few examples of (earlier, probably Riolu-era) artz below.


Spoiler: "LET PPL ENJOY THINGS"


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Oct 2, 2020)

osooolemiiio said:


> Here's *a lolcalf of mine* I'd been observing for a couple years. (*Archive*)
> 
> Stumbled upon her via BlueCatRiolu thread. Both are obsessed with pregnancy theme, both (apparently) got featured in cringe art blogs on tumblr and love to whine about how unfair their life is. Sally seems to have moved to more-or-less nonfurry OCs and TBLT lately, but started off as a full-on furry, so I'll leave her here I guess?
> 
> ...



Just when I think I can’t be surprised by furfag art anymore I see shit like this.


----------



## osooolemiiio (Oct 2, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Just when I think I can’t be surprised by furfag art anymore I see shit like this.


True. Is it too quick of me to assume we've got a Jiminycricketfan007 2.0 minus the shipping craze?


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 3, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Just when I think I can’t be surprised by furfag art anymore I see shit like this.


it's a Deviant Art fetish furry, they're a lolcow by default.


----------



## Webby's Boyfriend (Oct 10, 2020)

What about me?


----------



## YayLasagna (Oct 10, 2020)

Webby's Boyfriend said:


> What about me?


You're a tard, what about you? Want a medal?


----------



## osooolemiiio (Oct 13, 2020)

Meanwhile: Some more caps of Sally's antics.

*AFAIK, the users she mentions apparently have _zero _stuff about this drama/series of dramas on their pages. Who's more mature then?


----------



## OscarProud (Oct 16, 2020)

osooolemiiio said:


> Meanwhile: Some more caps of Sally's antics.
> *AFAIK, the users she mentions apparently have _zero _stuff about this drama/series of dramas on their pages. Who's more mature then?


sally is, for lack of better words, a fucking psycho lmao. she's been banned in multiple servers i'm in for harassing others when they tell her to stop being an ass


----------



## osooolemiiio (Oct 17, 2020)

@OscarProud , got any discord 'caps of the drama, maybe?
/5lazy7getaserver


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 18, 2020)

OscarProud said:


> sally is, for lack of better words, a fucking psycho lmao. she's been banned in multiple servers i'm in for harassing others when they tell her to stop being an ass


post caps or delete post and gtfo


----------



## Soccerballs69 (Oct 22, 2020)

I'm a close friend of Meeper-Productions. I have put some things together to share with you.

Edit: Thank you for helping me out with the spoiler situation.



Spoiler: Scoop on the dream and more



Roleplaying kinks with minors:


			https://www.deviantart.com/pack-leader-sally/journal/Who-wants-to-roleplay-375712527
		



			https://www.deviantart.com/pack-leader-sally/journal/Who-s-up-for-a-belly-roleplay-563088637
		


Archive:


			https://archive.vn/RyCu3
		



			https://archive.vn/zte8o
		


The first journal is from 2013 sometime after Sally's birthday, so she was 18 at the time. The last time Shadymist122 was active was 2016, and she said she was 15 in her bio that year. Take 3 years off of that and you get 11-12.

In the second journal, Sal was 20 years old. At the time, ThelegendaryMikey and MonstrousPegasister were 16-17, while Bluecupcake01 was 13-14. Bluecupcake01's character used in the roleplay with Sally is a 10-year-old.

Despite these happening years ago, this is concerning because Sally refuses to acknowledge that her kinks are sexual, so there is no telling on what her stance is on roleplaying kinks with minors now.

The full conversation of Meeper-Productions confronting Sal about the MPreg dream.


















Final picture


----------



## Bigol Nuttz (Oct 22, 2020)

osooolemiiio said:


> Here's *a lolcalf of mine* I'd been observing for a couple years. (*Archive*)
> 
> Stumbled upon her via BlueCatRiolu thread. Both are obsessed with pregnancy theme, both (apparently) got featured in cringe art blogs on tumblr and love to whine about how unfair their life is. Sally seems to have moved to more-or-less nonfurry OCs and TBLT lately, but started off as a full-on furry, so I'll leave her here I guess?
> 
> ...


Oh God. Do you really wanna get started on Pack-Leader-Sally? I have a Google Drive folder of over 200 files on her. Screencaps, links, and more. It's too much to post everything in this thread, so go ham.


----------



## osooolemiiio (Oct 22, 2020)

@Bigol Nuttz WHOA MAN. So much to read with popcorn this evening, thanks! (edit - Arc 1's 03-07-2020 is empty)
@Soccerballs69  - tnanks a ton! It does seem we've got a Rule 63'd Riolu... in the making... or something. To spoil images, click "more options" (3 dots) and then the "spoiler" (eye).

/edit: "Don't even think that you've won". On a server she doesn't even _own_. The whole thing seems like she shat under Meeper's door, rang the bell and asked for toilet paper


----------



## Bigol Nuttz (Oct 22, 2020)

osooolemiiio said:


> @Bigol Nuttz WHOA MAN. So much to read with popcorn this evening, thanks! (edit - Arc 1's 03-07-2020 is empty)


03-07-2020 was a folder I forgot to delete, a remnant that originally had a misplaced screencap that had to be moved elsewhere. Thanks for telling me, it's deleted now.

Soon some pals and I will make a document with more context on some things.


----------



## Soccerballs69 (Oct 22, 2020)

osooolemiiio said:


> @Soccerballs69  - tnanks a ton! It does seem we've got a Rule 63'd Riolu... in the making... or something. To spoil images, click "more options" (3 dots) and then the "spoiler" (eye).
> 
> edit: "Don't even think that you've won". On a server she doesn't even _own_. The whole thing seems like she shat under Meeper's door, rang the bell and asked for toilet paper


It has been spoiled. Thank you. IIRC, she has been stalking and harassing Meeper-Productions since July of this year because of this dream. It's October now and Sal still won't shut the fuck up or leave her alone. Meeper and the others involved in Sal's tantrum haven't even said anything about it in public once. Smh.


----------



## Fission Mailed (Oct 22, 2020)

When an old friend of mine was getting married I came over to meet her fiancee. Within 5-10 minutes of knowing this dude he starts talking to me about how much he wants to fuck Fox McCloud and tries to show me his furry sex toys. 
Turns out she ended up leaving him because he only wanted to fuck using furry shit. He starts messaging me about how unfair it is that she won't fuck him in his fursuit. She gave him an ultimatum (her or the furry shit). He choose furry.
As far as I'm aware he's still alone fapping to StarFox hentai

Wish I had more stories about this dude but I avoided him as much as I could after the first meeting.


----------



## Bigol Nuttz (Oct 23, 2020)

The documents with commentary on Pack-Leader-Sally's antics are complete.


----------



## osooolemiiio (Oct 23, 2020)

@Bigol Nuttz  - Thanks! Add this here multifandom server to the whole bunch: https://discord.com/invite/2PwkCE6

/Update (archive):


----------



## Bigol Nuttz (Oct 23, 2020)

osooolemiiio said:


> @Bigol Nuttz  - Thanks! Add this here multifandom server to the whole bunch: https://discord.com/invite/2PwkCE6
> 
> /Update (archive):


What also gets me is how she clearly has not checked out the thread. (Archive) She thinks she is being targeted for her Thomas the Tank Engine art. Ha.

I was reminded of something from an earlier post of yours:


> True. Is it too quick of me to assume we've got a Jiminycricketfan007 2.0 minus the shipping craze?


After posting the document, I added a section addressing her egotism toward her self-insert ship, ToaSal (Toaster x Sally). She really thought it was popular and important to people, she had to make announcements about when she was going to make art of it.


----------



## osooolemiiio (Oct 25, 2020)

On the ongoing Saltly drama:





(No idea who would that be. I do have a throwaway blank tumblr, but with a 100% different username)





Right now (fuck dA's mania of adding A SHITTON OF EMPTY SPACE to everything):









(also archived)

and a comment to an user complaining that their ex-friend turned out to be a pedo:


----------



## Bigol Nuttz (Oct 26, 2020)

osooolemiiio said:


> View attachment 1687273
> 
> (also archived)


God, she is really missing the point. I'm not really rustled that she is making fetish stuff, I'm just rustled that she doesn't check anyone's ages before getting them involved in her fantasies, and she's so forceful about said fantasies. It takes only a few seconds to check someone's age. She is an adult, it's up to her to make sure she's not doing such things to minors. If she can't see their age, then don't do anything when in doubt.

There was this very nice journal (archive) someone posted. Of course, Sally paid no mind and deleted it.


----------



## osooolemiiio (Oct 26, 2020)

Bigol Nuttz said:


> There was this very nice journal (archive) someone posted. Of course, Sally paid no mind and deleted it.


'S about time I archived it. The internet never forgets.  And from what I see, the journal, as well as statuses of Sally's victims, are already making rounds on tumblr and dA...

Meanwhile, recent status after DFE'ing the journal in question:


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Oct 27, 2020)

osooolemiiio said:


> 'S about time I archived it. The internet never forgets.  And from what I see, the journal, as well as statuses of Sally's victims, are already making rounds on tumblr and dA...
> 
> Meanwhile, recent status after DFE'ing the journal in question:
> View attachment 1688208


Gotta love how they try to play this big mean dog but delete their shit so fast like a pussy.


----------



## osooolemiiio (Oct 27, 2020)

@Meowthkip - Is the chick (pup? whatever?) worth a separate thread (starting from here), massive callout folder and all?


----------



## Meowthkip (Oct 27, 2020)

osooolemiiio said:


> @Meowthkip - Is the chick (pup? whatever?) worth a separate thread (starting from here), massive callout folder and all?



I don't really follow this thread, but if you think she's worthy of a thread, send me a PM and we can discuss this further, maybe link me to a few important posts and we can decide whether we want to build a thread from the ground up or just move a bunch of posts into a new thread.


----------



## osooolemiiio (Oct 27, 2020)

*...Apparently not enough for a separate thread.
'Kay, throwing in a recently found callout journal / archive and waiting for something else to show up...


----------



## osooolemiiio (Nov 6, 2020)

Throwing in some more Sally crap: a white knight's journal / archive / and screencaps.














_____
*EDIT: +2 more screencaps*


----------



## Bigol Nuttz (Nov 7, 2020)

Sally once again tries to prove that content that makes her horny doesn't count as NSFW. (Archive)
Whether it involves genitalia and sex or not, fetish content is porn since it's meant to make someone horny, thus it's incredibly damaging to engage fetish content with minors. Why is this such a hard pill for her to swallow? You wouldn't make out in public in front of kids and claim it's not sexual just because they don't see your genitals or sex with your partner. (best example I can think of right now)



osooolemiiio said:


> Throwing in some more Sally crap: a white knight's journal / archive / and screencaps.
> 
> View attachment 1711279


Also what is with this bull? It's not her responsibility to discipline kids that aren't her own. This is incredibly creepy and abusive behavior.


----------



## Soccerballs69 (Nov 8, 2020)

What the actual fuck. Does she not understand how predatory she sounds right now? Sal needs to get some fucking help. She's gonna have her own thread here or on Encyclopedia Dramatic page in no time.


osooolemiiio said:


> Throwing in some more Sally crap: a white knight's journal / archive / and screencaps.
> 
> View attachment 1711279
> View attachment 1711280
> ...


----------



## Bigol Nuttz (Nov 8, 2020)

Soccerballs69 said:


> What the actual fuck. Does she not understand how predatory she sounds right now? Sal needs to get some fucking help. She's gonna have her own thread here or on Encyclopedia Dramatic page in no time.


Translation of Sally's logic: "Hey, kids! I'm smarter than your parents and I say it's okay to get engaged in an adults fetishes! And if that makes you uncomfortable, go to hell! I will ruin your life until you crawl back to me and engage in my fetishes once again!"

Sounds a lot like a way pedos have groomed plenty of minors into doing sexual favors, right? Claim they know better than someone's parents and then punish the minor for being uncomfortable with sexual acts, or reward them for getting involved with sexual acts.


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 8, 2020)

Bigol Nuttz said:


> Translation of Sally's logic: "Hey, kids! I'm smarter than your parents and I say it's okay to get engaged in an adults fetishes! And if that makes you uncomfortable, go to hell! I will ruin your life until you crawl back to me and engage in my fetishes once again!"
> 
> Sounds a lot like a way pedos have groomed plenty of minors into doing sexual favors, right? Claim they know better than someone's parents and then punish the minor for being uncomfortable with sexual acts, or reward them for getting involved with sexual acts.
> 
> Please delete this double post, my internet connection messed up and posted this twice.


It's KF shitting the bed. Having the same issues.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 8, 2020)

Bigol Nuttz said:


> Translation of Sally's logic: "Hey, kids! I'm smarter than your parents and I say it's okay to get engaged in an adults fetishes! And if that makes you uncomfortable, go to hell! I will ruin your life until you crawl back to me and engage in my fetishes once again!"
> 
> Sounds a lot like a way pedos have groomed plenty of minors into doing sexual favors, right? Claim they know better than someone's parents and then punish the minor for being uncomfortable with sexual acts, or reward them for getting involved with sexual acts.
> 
> Please delete this double post, my internet connection messed up and posted this twice.


You can delete the post yourself.


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 9, 2020)

Soccerballs69 said:


> She's gonna have her own thread here



No.

She's boring and I don't know why you guys care about her so much. I saw that train wreck of a callout post that would have been the OP and it was terrible, unorganized, and made my eyeballs wanna puke.


----------



## Dahmer (Nov 9, 2020)

Meowthkip said:


> No.
> 
> She's boring and I don't know why you guys care about her so much. I saw that train wreck of a callout post that would have been the OP and it was terrible, unorganized, and made my eyeballs wanna puke.


I agree about her being boring. This looks like just hate wanking over someone they know on a more personal level.


----------



## Adamska (Nov 22, 2020)

Dahmer said:


> I agree about her being boring. This looks like just hate wanking over someone they know on a more personal level.


This thread is basically a personal army simulator. I'm not surprised that every page or two some crying about how this other person is totally a cow worth making a thread over. It's just white noise at this point.


----------



## osooolemiiio (Nov 22, 2020)

Back into lolcorral (lolbarn?) she goes then. TBH, I didn't even _expect _somebody else to observe her, let alone gather a folder of 'caps - just thought she might spark a lollercoaster since they were friends with a certain Blue Cat Who Shall Not Be Named. But since there's not much to add: /wank.

On a different note, had anyone heard of ElFunnimal?


The guy apparently has a Rule 34 page, but no way am I ever setting foot there. So have a handful of dA masterpieces.
(Each pic is a link to its dA page)



What? That's only his belly, not what you thought.
And then there's this.



Spoiler: I'd go YIKES too if I were Theodore


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 22, 2020)

Adamska said:


> This thread is basically a personal army simulator. I'm not surprised that every page or two some crying about how this other person is totally a cow worth making a thread over. It's just white noise at this point.


You're mistaking this thread for the Furry "Personal Army" thread.


----------



## Telespergy (Nov 24, 2020)

There was a furfag in one of my classes back when I still went to school. Didn't do anything too significant but everyone disliked him and was annoyed by him, including the teacher. He was obviously on some part of the spectrum.

Here's some of the shit he'd do regularly:

Came to school wearing a shitty homemade wolf tail and ears sewn into the hood of his hoodie everyday.
Never did assignments. Instead spent his time to using a 3D modeling program to recreate Fnaf characters, including his shitty wolf/animatronic fursona.
Admitted (proudly) to tracing art.
Would interrupt lectures every few minutes to yell out a self-deprecating joke in an attempt to make himself seem "quirky" and to get attention.
Played shitty Youtube poops and Fnaf videos on his computer out loud (he never used headphones).
Would promptly sperg out if a teacher/assistant ever told him to stop fucking around and do his work.
Had badly dyed hair that I think was his attempt of being "emo".
Claimed to have a girlfriend who turned out to be just one of his friends who was on the spectrum.


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Nov 24, 2020)

Shit Finger said:


> There was a furfag in one of my classes back when I still went to school. Didn't do anything too significant but everyone disliked him and was annoyed by him, including the teacher. He was obviously on some part of the spectrum.
> 
> Here's some of the shit he'd do regularly:
> 
> ...


This had better been middle or high school. Even high school is pushing it for someone to have no self awareness to see how cringe that is or to somehow not get beaten up.


----------



## Telespergy (Nov 24, 2020)

GayDemiBoy said:


> This had better been middle or high school. Even high school is pushing it for someone to have no self awareness to see how cringe that is or to somehow not get beaten up.


It was High School. _Senior Year_.


----------



## Cool Spot (Nov 25, 2020)

There are people in college who act like that too. Somehow.


----------



## Notthatcommonofaperson (Nov 27, 2020)

Alright so this is gonna be a very long one, but trust me this person is very disgusting. Plus, and this is gonna get me a lot of flack, this is my first post, so I'm sorry if I sound more autistic than I actually am.
So there is this person on a comic Discord group I'm on called Syn. He is a French teacher(this last part about him being a teacher will make some people queasy in the coming paragraphs). The things that make him noteworthy are a few things:

1.) Even though he works as a teacher, he gets TONS of porn for the comic, which is called Dreamkeepers. However, the problem is that most of the main characters are 13-15 years old, so very much under the legal age. However, this doesn't stop him, as, if you go to e6 and see the amount of porn for the main cast, 95% of that comes from him. And, this is going off hearsay(but knowing him this is probably what he thinks), he says that he likes it when the characters are drawn at their canon age.
You would think this would cause everyone in the server to hate him, but for some reason he gets a pass because he gets the porn for the discord. I've vocally talked about how much I do not like the porn he gets, but almost everytime I am given a warning by the mods. This happens to anyone who disagrees with this person. Because of this, he has a very smug aura about him and believes he is above everyone else.
Just to give a little more info on the bias towards him, one of my friends was banned from the Discord after he posted a video about gay marriage and the rise of pedophilia, and one of the mods sperged out and banned him(https://docs.google.com/document/d/1M7UTH0lpZxKB67X5A5grb25h4K_QO318XZepiBcGQHM/edit?usp=sharing Here is the link for those wondering more about this, kindly sent to me by another friend of mine, as the person who was banned and I broke our friendship due to other reasons). On top of this, the mods have a code of conduct that only 3 of them follow.

2.)Syn also seems to have a possible rape fetish. If you look at some of the e6 pics that he has commissioned, you can see that some of the characters are not enjoying getting it, and, while most people would usually detest this, but it is generally accepted in the Discord. What spurs this part of the post on is a new imageset that he's gotten from an artist called Blackkitten. Blackkitten has a few comics depicting underage characters in sex situations(like Zaush) and has a few rape comics.  
The spoilered images are the roughs for the imageset, so they are NSFW.


I've been wanting to make an expose on this dude for months on end, but I know here in the states there are laws against slander and such, but fuck it. I just want this guy behind bars.


			https://discord.gg/A4EcEqqj
		

Here is the Discord link for those who want to try and get at him, though you wont get far since the Mods and the creator of the comic are behind this guy.
Again I'm sorry if this is very autistic, as this is my first post, so I am open to criticism about my writing and such.





And again because that was my first post I probably spoiled the NSFW images wrong, so I'm bad in that department as well.


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 27, 2020)

So what does he do that's funny?


----------



## Notthatcommonofaperson (Nov 27, 2020)

Meowthkip said:


> So what does he do that's funny?


1.)IDK
2.)I don't get the question. Did I accidentally misspell something

Also Meowthkip is it okay if I send you the NSFW images, since IDK how to spoiler shit correctly?

Also I forgot to add one thing about Syn
He has a pregnancy fetish, so he almost always ask for pregnant alternatives of the NSFW pieces he gets


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 27, 2020)

Notthatcommonofaperson said:


> 2.)I don't get the question. Did I accidentally misspell something



He's a lolcow. That means he's supposed to be engaging in antics that are foolish and cause bystanders to laugh at him.

_What does he do that is funny?_



Notthatcommonofaperson said:


> Also Meowthkip is it okay if I send you the NSFW images, since IDK how to spoiler shit correctly?



I don't care, I'm not interested in your callout post, tell me what crazy shit he does that makes people laugh at him.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 27, 2020)

Notthatcommonofaperson said:


> Alright so this is gonna be a very long one, but trust me this person is very disgusting. Plus, and this is gonna get me a lot of flack, this is my first post, so I'm sorry if I sound more autistic than I actually am.
> So there is this person on a comic Discord group I'm on called Syn. He is a French teacher(this last part about him being a teacher will make some people queasy in the coming paragraphs). The things that make him noteworthy are a few things:
> 
> 1.) Even though he works as a teacher, he gets TONS of porn for the comic, which is called Dreamkeepers. However, the problem is that most of the main characters are 13-15 years old, so very much under the legal age. However, this doesn't stop him, as, if you go to e6 and see the amount of porn for the main cast, 95% of that comes from him. And, this is going off hearsay(but knowing him this is probably what he thinks), he says that he likes it when the characters are drawn at their canon age.
> ...


>links a discord
>triple posts
>discord PM's show that you're some absolute /pol/ larper
not your personal army. Besides, You should really hide your name better, TalkedSpy.
(apologies in advance is too much for a post in Personal Lolcows!)



https://twitter.com/TheTalkedSpy / Archive: https://archive.vn/kYMHb

LOL:


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 27, 2020)

Cable said:


> >links a discord
> >triple posts
> >discord PM's show that you're some absolute /pol/ larper
> not your personal army. Besides, You should really hide your name better, TalkedSpy.
> ...



>Likes: The Bible & God
>is furry

Pick one, nobody likes confurvatives. Furries hate them, conservatives hate them, you're a fucking loser @Notthatcommonofaperson


----------



## Punished Magician (Nov 27, 2020)

Notthatcommonofaperson said:


> Also I forgot to add one thing about Syn
> He has a pregnancy fetish, so he almost always ask for pregnant alternatives of the NSFW pieces he gets


despite all of the other stupid shit in your post, and how worked up you seem to be over his taste in drawings, somehow what really sticks out to me is you calling it a pregnancy "fetish"
It is literally the end result of sex, the entire reason for its existence, how the fuck is it considered a fetish? That's like saying it's "quirky" to drink water instead of soda.


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 28, 2020)

TheMagician said:


> despite all of the other stupid shit in your post, and how worked up you seem to be over his taste in drawings, somehow what really sticks out to me is you calling it a pregnancy "fetish"
> It is literally the end result of sex, the entire reason for its existence, how the fuck is it considered a fetish? That's like saying it's "quirky" to drink water instead of soda.



If you want to get technical, it wouldn't be a fetish unless he was unable to achieve climax without a pregnant person being involved. There's definitely artists that draw smut of heavily pregnant women , with a lot of focus on their bellies (or even more common, a kink for sex resulting in impregnation), but in the grand scale of fetish and kink art, it's on the tamer end of things, like being into feet.

You'd think the Bible-loving furry would be into that, considering it's not spilling any seed and using sex solely for its intended purpose according to God.


----------



## Big Bang (Nov 28, 2020)

Meowthkip said:


> If you want to get technical, it wouldn't be a fetish unless he was unable to achieve climax without a pregnant person being involved. There's definitely artists that draw smut of heavily pregnant women , with a lot of focus on their bellies (or even more common, a kink for sex resulting in impregnation), but in the grand scale of fetish and kink art, it's on the tamer end of things, like being into feet.
> 
> You'd think the Bible-loving furry would be into that, considering it's not spilling any seed and using sex solely for its intended purpose according to God.


It's OK to be into feet because Jesus was into it, too.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 28, 2020)

TheBigOne said:


> It's OK to be into feet because Jesus was into it, too.


Jesus christ really was my nigga.


----------



## Mikoyan (Nov 28, 2020)

osooolemiiio said:


> >Likes: The Bible & God





Meowthkip said:


> >is furry
> 
> Pick one, nobody likes confurvatives. Furries hate them, conservatives hate them, you're a fucking loser @Notthatcommonofaperson



And of course this guy is going to bat for Dreamkeepers, probably the best drawn comic by a Furry right-winger. Complete with his own "think for yourself uwu" publishing 'label'.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Nov 28, 2020)

TheMagician said:


> despite all of the other stupid shit in your post, and how worked up you seem to be over his taste in drawings, somehow what really sticks out to me is you calling it a pregnancy "fetish"
> It is literally the end result of sex, the entire reason for its existence, how the fuck is it considered a fetish? That's like saying it's "quirky" to drink water instead of soda.


It's a stupidly common kink in a lot of porn, funny enough. He should've said mpreg tho, just so I had something to fucking laugh at.


----------



## Meowthkip (Nov 28, 2020)

Cuddly Pirate said:


> It's a stupidly common kink in a lot of porn, funny enough. He should've said mpreg tho, just so I had something to fucking laugh at.



Mpreg is automatically funny. I see that mpreg fanart of Goku and Vegeta and I lose my shit every time.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 28, 2020)

Meowthkip said:


> Mpreg is automatically funny. I see that mpreg fanart of Goku and Vegeta and I lose my shit every time.


Mistakes into Miracles


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Nov 29, 2020)

Cable said:


> Mistakes into Miracles





Spoiler: Allahu Ackbar, my friends


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Nov 29, 2020)

Lou’s Biggest Fan said:


> Spoiler: Allahu Ackbar, my friends
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1757159


That's not mpreg so it doesn't really count.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Nov 30, 2020)

Just Another Furgag Alog said:


> That's not mpreg so it doesn't really count.





Spoiler: Does this count though?


----------



## Notthatcommonofaperson (Dec 3, 2020)

Cable said:


> >links a discord
> >triple posts
> >discord PM's show that you're some absolute /pol/ larper
> not your personal army. Besides, You should really hide your name better, TalkedSpy.
> ...


I'm not Spy
Like I said I'm a friend of his.
We fell out due to him saying that I was not Christian enough and that I liked porn.



Mikoyan said:


> And of course this guy is going to bat for Dreamkeepers, probably the best drawn comic by a Furry right-winger. Complete with his own "think for yourself uwu" publishing 'label'.


I don't mind Dave being right wing.
as long as he keeps politics out of the comic I'm fine with it, though from what I hear Volume 5 is not that good.


----------



## Maya Amano (Dec 6, 2020)

Meanwhile, on a forum for a private tracker...
A furry troon asks for advice in a _shitposting_ section for the forum out of all places...



Spoiler









She gets advice...



Spoiler









But oops, it wasn't what she wanted!



Spoiler









More actual advice...



Spoiler












"Stay mad, guys!!"



Spoiler










Thankfully, the shitposters were entertained!



Spoiler


----------



## Kanna (Dec 15, 2020)

> There's a guy on twitter named Yoshu Makato or something like that, guy seriously believe he is his OC (a grey yoshi with a giant penis). He found one of my friends through a discord server and went heavy on the murry-purry shit. Instantly Yoshu was coming into him like a cat in heat, and when my friend told him he wasn't interested, Yoshi instantly went into depression mode to guilt him. Also he would later get angry because when my friend tried saying his OC was cute, he got pissy and said that's just him, not an OC. Apparently he comes onto any man who will let him, and has tried roping anyone into being his boyfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## Vault (Dec 16, 2020)

This dude who popped up on some furry drama twitter.
Comic artist who has 'sold millions'. Writes his own reviews on sites, and pesters people under multiple of his 'business' accounts. Also,  he claims he's black for some reason.

Twitter: https://archive.md/WH2a8




Linked on his Patreon is an instagram account full of bongchicks.  Very professional!  https://archive.vn/CJdHe



Spoiler









Examples of his content


Spoiler



Quality comic page





Babbys first joke





His main comic character just looks like a ripoff design from Sonic. Does anyone buy these? Does anyone want a shirt that says you like micro sonic feet?





Spoiler



Bonus: 18 shares? Huh. Maybe he does some fans?




Oh. 










Never heard of him in my life, but someone found he even has an IMDB page, probably (definitely) of his own making. After looking through the IMBD myself it has nothing except a link to an 'official site', which is just a freshly made, barebones Blogspot page.   https://archive.md/gn7AG



Spoiler









I'm not sure where he's getting that he's been doing comic stuff for years, because I can't seem to find anything older than around 2018. Here's his tvtropes, too. https://archive.vn/gcMcI

Apparently used to go under the username Mystic Studios Productions which might explain the sudden lack of pre-2018 activity. What I'm guessing is his Reddit, where he promotes a couple of videos from his youtube, seems to be made only two years ago. I guess something happened and he DFE'd and tried to start anew.  https://archive.vn/ERny6


----------



## Strayserval (Dec 18, 2020)

Vault said:


> This dude who popped up on some furry drama twitter.
> Comic artist who has 'sold millions'. Writes his own reviews on sites, and pesters people under multiple of his 'business' accounts. Also,  he claims he's black for some reason.
> 
> Twitter: https://archive.md/WH2a8
> ...


LMAO look at the size of the feet on that sonic OC thing on the burger, this guy definitely draws fetish artwork


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2020)

Strayserval said:


> LMAO look at the size of the feet on that sonic OC thing on the burger, this guy definitely draws fetish artwork


It's definitely sexual. He claims it isn't, and that his comic is "not pornographic", but in the same instance advertises the uncensored version on his shitty patreon. Gee, it's like porn artists have a habit of doing that, too.


Spoiler










Weirdly, he doesn't seem to actually draw himself. All of his stuff I've found so far is art from other people. Whether it's commissions or him begging for art to be able to say "bro my comic is famous dont worry, I'll get you the money back" is debatable. Apparently this is how he treats artists.

And I'll say this - I had a total creep try to get a similar deal out of me years ago. Tried to claim he was working on a furry game, saying shit like it was taking all these tropes from Fallout and other famous games and would of course get big. All he was /ideas/. He had no money to properly commission people to even work on it, just the whole "exposure". He had no plan, just kept changing ideas and shit all the time and if you asked about the progress of the 'game' all he could give you was random art he got and typing up massive lore paragraphs. So yeah, 0%.
It was pathetic, and I feel sorry for any artists who get roped into this shit. It always feels like just an elaborate way to get 'free art'.



Spoiler

















But his ego seems fucking massive. He always promotes his comics solely as himself being the 'Writer/Creator'. He claims his work is completely print-only and you won't find it online, which seems like a bait tactic to try get comic fans to buy it to give it a chance. All I can say is, don't bother.


Spoiler









Why the fuck is it posted under Dark Horse? His stuff is completely self published from what I've seen.


Spoiler









He's currently going across all of his personal and 'business' accounts, spamming the hell out of Follow-for-follow tweets, to the point I got an "Account restricted for strange activity" warning on _every single account_. Yeah, more proof this weird dude has absaloutely no audience at all. Selling millions my ass.


Spoiler











I can't get Archive to work right now for his wikifur page, but if it's any hint, the warning at the top tells you what is ahead.


----------



## Toolbox (Dec 18, 2020)

Vault said:


> View attachment 1796446


Did this guy make an obvious deadpool parody the main plot point of his first comic? Can't even start off original.


----------



## Vault (Dec 18, 2020)

Toolbox said:


> Did this guy make an obvious deadpool parody the main plot point of his first comic? Can't even start off original.


Honestly, my first thought reading that he was trying to be an "underground funnyanimal comix artist with white and black people represented as other species" was a Fritz the Cat Ripoff.
I dug deeper, and found some references claiming he has a background of crime/thriller novels and other comics, but I legitimately can't find a single comic at all. It's like he made a bunch of fake entries to the comic database just to look like he has a history.


			https://archive.vn/mhpWO
		

https://archive.vn/ZL4zx (Possibly the only actual reference to his own art?)


			https://archive.vn/NZ4ny
		


I haven't found a single person who even says they've read his work, other than some disappointing Amazon reviews.


Spoiler










He's a fucking goldmine if you look up his name on twitter and go through the old posts mentioning him. He deletes his replies but you can see other folks replying to him being dumbfounded. I genuinely think he'd be a great thread, I just wish I had more decent info to offer. I've only seen that one artist in past screenshots coming out about working with him - I'd LOVE to hear other artists experiences.


----------



## Toolbox (Dec 18, 2020)

Vault said:


> Honestly, my first thought reading that he was trying to be an "underground funnyanimal comix artist with white and black people represented as other species" was a Fritz the Cat Ripoff.
> I dug deeper, and found some references claiming he has a background of crime/thriller novels and other comics, but I legitimately can't find a single comic at all. It's like he made a bunch of fake entries to the comic database just to look like he has a history.
> 
> 
> ...


He's even posted a 5 star review of his own product to own the haters...


----------



## Lou’s Biggest Fan (Dec 18, 2020)

I’ve seen this guy a few times around but he recently crossed me again and I thought I’d bring him up for the fun of it. Apologies in advance for the lack of archives but I’m getting cucked by broken captcha right now trying to access the archiver.

Meet Sunclaw, a middle-aged autist that has dedicated his life and twitter presence to endlessly screaming about absolutely anything that isn’t Pro-Trump, and has convinced himself that anybody that supports anything aligned even slightly left of center is a terrorist.



There isn’t anything TOO out of the ordinary here, and he may even have a good point in a number of cases, but the way he carries himself comes off as a 15 year old that has never had social interaction outside of /pol/ and furry RP chats, which results in some pretty hilarious takes and “I’m a total badass, you guys” moments, and his twitter is just an endless stream of rage-posting with him term searching to find anybody he can get in to a slap fight with for no other reason than he seems addicted to arguing on social media.




He gets very hurt and manic when people make fun of him for being 4 decades old and still role playing as a mythical creature on social media while screaming about Marxists.




Again, I’d post archives but it’s fucking busted and honestly this dude isn’t worth much more than an honorable mention I think, though I vaguely remember something about him getting doxed at some point by raidforums. I couldn’t find that info myself in 5 minutes and that’s more than I want to spend on this sperg.

Scrolling through his feed is just autism incarnate, like his “special interest” is acting victimized by communists and picking slap fights so he gets followed by other autists. Highly recommend just browsing through his twitter, it’s a good laugh, especially when he seems to think the solution to all his problems is nuclear war.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Dec 18, 2020)

Vault said:


> Honestly, my first thought reading that he was trying to be an "underground funnyanimal comix artist with white and black people represented as other species" was a Fritz the Cat Ripoff.
> I dug deeper, and found some references claiming he has a background of crime/thriller novels and other comics, but I legitimately can't find a single comic at all. It's like he made a bunch of fake entries to the comic database just to look like he has a history.
> 
> 
> ...


I watched some of this shit going down in real time and got some good laughs out of it.  I also thought about a thread for him, but ended up getting nowhere when trying to track down actual verifiable info.  Considering it seemed like he had also published his shitty comic under Isaac McSpadden, I thought that might lead to something, but nope.

Honestly, the best part of this dude's spergfest was his insistence that he was being attacked for being a "successful black man".


----------



## Dahmer (Dec 18, 2020)

Vault said:


> It's definitely sexual. He claims it isn't, and that his comic is "not pornographic", but in the same instance advertises the uncensored version on his shitty patreon. Gee, it's like porn artists have a habit of doing that, too.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Holy shit this dude is the definition of unwarranted self importance. He seems like someone that could easily be milked.


----------



## Toolbox (Dec 19, 2020)

Dahmer said:


> Holy shit this dude is the definition of unwarranted self importance. He seems like someone that could easily be milked.


Here's two words on how he's gonna deal with the Nazis at kiwifarms making a thread about him.... Nuclear. Warhead.


----------



## FrankyBoo (Dec 29, 2020)

Just sharing a story about my personal furry cow. 
There is this girl that thinks she is an actual dragon.

It started when she was around 14 years old. Everybody at that age is a little shit, so no judgement. But there was something off about her. One day she started explaining everyone that she is a dragon from another dimension, trapped in this human body. The dragon character she imagined herself to be was a character from a fantasy novel series.

At the age of 15 she took a kitchen knife and tried to stab / kill her own mother.
Her reasoning: She is a dragon and this "human" is not her "real" mother.

Next stop was the psychiatric hospital of course. She was gone for some time and once she got out, she proudly explained telling the therapists about knowing being a human being and not a dragon. But she just told this to get the fuck out of there and was still 100% convinced of being this weird ass fantasy dragon. I don't remember her diagnosis, but I think it was something related to schizophrenia.

Time passed and she got into the furry community (of course). Not linking her accounts here since they are pretty dead and boring. She failed at everything in life as you can imagine. Once applying to art school, she submitted artwork of her *fursona*. Imagine the faces of the professors when they had a look at a folder full of cringy furry artwork. (badly drawn artwork to top it off).

After that fiasco she met this fat blob of a lesbian, looking like a dude. They started cosplaying together and the fat lesbian proposed to "dragon girl". She proposed while they were (in the most horrific way) cosplaying as "Hans" and "Anna" from the Disney movie "Frozen" in a god damn shopping mall.

And that's the story. Still makes me wanna grab a flamethrower after all those years...


----------



## JethroTullamore (Dec 29, 2020)

FrankyBoo said:


> Next stop was the psychic ward


Tell me more about this ward of psychics.


----------



## FrankyBoo (Dec 29, 2020)

JethroTullamore said:


> Tell me more about this ward of psychics.


Psychiatric hospital. Kill me


----------



## nanny911 (Dec 29, 2020)

FrankyBoo said:


> Just sharing a story about my personal furry cow.
> There is this girl that thinks she is an actual dragon.
> 
> It started when she was around 14 years old. Everybody at that age is a little shit, so no judgement. But there was something off about her. One day she started explaining everyone that she is a dragon from another dimension, trapped in this human body. The dragon character she imagined herself to be was a character from a fantasy novel series.
> ...


Do you have any of her art? I'd love to hear more about this person.


----------



## FrankyBoo (Dec 31, 2020)

nanny911 said:


> Do you have any of her art? I'd love to hear more about this person.



Here you go. It's really boring though. She (apparently she now identifies as a "he") draws mostly dragons, weird fanart and a lot of stuff about gender (pride flags,...).




Edit: She also has a Patreon, which doesn't have many followers.


----------



## Cuscuta (Dec 31, 2020)

FrankyBoo said:


> Just sharing a story about my personal furry cow.
> There is this girl that thinks she is an actual dragon.
> 
> It started when she was around 14 years old. Everybody at that age is a little shit, so no judgement. But there was something off about her. One day she started explaining everyone that she is a dragon from another dimension, trapped in this human body. The dragon character she imagined herself to be was a character from a fantasy novel series.
> ...



Holy shit that's one hell of a story. Did she ever say she identified as an "otherkin" or get involved with that community? Or just strictly furry stuff. The way I see it, Otherkin are basically furry adjacent, a lot of overlap, but they're their own brand of crazy as well, and she sounds exactly like the sort. Legitimately believing she is a dragon not just roleplaying.



FrankyBoo said:


> Here you go. It's really boring though. She (apparently she now identifies as a "he") draws mostly dragons, weird fanart and a lot of stuff about gender (pride flags,...).
> 
> View attachment 1820180View attachment 1820181View attachment 1820183View attachment 1820182View attachment 1820185
> 
> Edit: She also has a Patreon, which doesn't have many followers.



Yeah that's pretty boring compared to the story of her going insane and being sent to the madhouse. Her art ain't bad (not great either, but come on, we've all seen worse). Interested in that "now identifies as a he", are we talking a full trooning out and trying to get her tits chopped off, or just a low effort "nonbinary transition" kind of deal?


----------



## FrankyBoo (Dec 31, 2020)

Cuscuta said:


> Holy shit that's one hell of a story. Did she ever say she identified as an "otherkin" or get involved with that community? Or just strictly furry stuff. The way I see it, Otherkin are basically furry adjacent, a lot of overlap, but they're their own brand of crazy as well, and she sounds exactly like the sort. Legitimately believing she is a dragon not just roleplaying.



Yes, she identified as an otherkin, at least until recently. She truly believes in being a dragon and once wrote that she can still feel her dragon wings although they are not visible "on her human body". Also there was this whole story she believed in being the "true reality". It was from a literal fiction novel about dragons. The girl believed being from this reality described in the novel and thought she stranded on earth due to some mistake. Every little detail of her story was kind of flashed out.
I do not exactly know WHY she believed in this fantasy, but she has been diagnosed with several mental health issues. One was schizophrenia if I remember correctly.
That girl believed so hard in being a dragon and whatnot that it led to her attacking her own mother. Brutal.

Back to your questions: Before "coming out" as an otherkin she became part of the furry community, trying to fit in and sell her artwork. She also is heavily into furry / anime roleplaying, but understands that the characters she is playing are not herself. She seems to share more interests with furries than with the otherkin community. (anime, cartoons)

Also kinda interesting: Everything including dragons in any shape or form attracts her. At one point she even got a bearded dragon as a pet since it's called a "dragon".

Her art is pretty lame, but yeah... just boring. She submitted this kind of artwork to art academies though, what is a bold move. Dragon girl also calls herself an artist and an animator, thinking really highly of her drawings while they are just mediocre at best.

Regarding her gender. Just the regular "nonbinary transition" stuff, nothing crazy. She is dating this older lesbian, who is fat and looks like an ugly man. They are both female, but look.... kinda male? Calling themselves "husbands" what is pretty weird.

I wish I still knew where to find the photos of their engagement. They made some horrible cosplay photos in the shopping mall, documenting their engagement and later shared it on the internet. Just imagine a dude being dressed up in a badly made "Anna" (from Frozen) cosplay and another person looking like Jabba The Hut being squeezed in an equally laughable "Hans" outfit. Those images were hard to look at, so it's probably better that they are gone.


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Jan 5, 2021)

It's late december, around Christmas time.
I'm hanging in a chat group when a friend of mine sends me a peculiar piece of media:
"I Wanna be One of Santa's Reindeer," by Max Degroot and Orenotter.


Spoiler: MS-paint quality 'art,' transformation fetish fuel











Immediately, I'm entranced- the song's ridiculous, the art is horrific, and the singer sounds much older than most furries I've interacted with in the past. So I do some reading and some looking around. Orenotter wrote the song and did the 'art' for the video- he's a pretty typical rightwing boomer furry, with a special thanks at the end of the music video to 'Clean, straight furries' and Jesus Christ. Orenotter claims to be a 'pastor' in one FA journal, but is otherwise cagey about their real identity.

Max Degroot, on the other hand, is something else entirely. Going to his FA, I'm immediately greeted by some fun information- he's part of an "Ohiofurs" group and his madmusic profile goes on to say that he's from Columbus. Furthermore, despite the fact that 'Max Degroot' is apparently a pseudonym, the man's face is 



Spoiler: publicly accessible.









So he's an older furry who's gone out of his way to provide personal information. That alone makes him an easy target, but it isn't what makes him a lolcow. No, what makes him a lolcow is his content.

Max fancies himself a singer, songwriter, and storyteller, and his various furry media accounts (Furaffinity, SoFurry, and InkBunny) are rife with his creations. (Note- his SoFurry is in-character as 'Dipper,' a 12-year-old anthropomorphic bear. The page claims that Max is '5 times' Dipper's age, which pins the man's age at... Around 60.) Max's content is... Different. He has a fictional 'rock group' known as the "Beach Bears" under which he produces music, as well as an 'audio drama'... about... Something military? I can't be bothered to listen to all of it because each chapter is 12 minutes long and includes a musical number, but there's lots of cartoon bears in military fatigues.



Spoiler: Oh yeah, have I mentioned that Max is a bit of a patriot?









It's all very silly. Aside from his preoccupation with characters that are 'a fifth of his age,' Max seems otherwise harmless.

...His faves still give me the fucking creeps though.
I mean


Spoiler: look











Spoiler: at











Spoiler: this











Spoiler: shit [nsfw]


----------



## Vault (Jan 5, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> It's late december, around Christmas time.
> I'm hanging in a chat group when a friend of mine sends me a peculiar piece of media:
> "I Wanna be One of Santa's Reindeer," by Max Degroot and Orenotter.
> 
> ...


Oh god, seeing that youtube video, then the uploaders name - Oren Otter is notorious on furry places especially like Facebook for his 'Straight furries' group, which is pretty much Burned Furs v2 in group form. Incredibly christian, 'straighties only' place that says NO PORN ALLOWED but if it's straight porn that's ok. The guy is weird, I'm not surprised about so much else behind him.

Basically: Titties good, fuck the gays, I love jesus



Spoiler














If Marten Ferret taught me anything, the overly Religious christian good boys are the creepiest fuckers.


----------



## NerdShamer (Jan 5, 2021)

Vault said:


> Oh god, seeing that youtube video, then the uploaders name - Oren Otter is notorious on furry places especially like Facebook for his 'Straight furries' group, which is pretty much Burned Furs v2 in group form. Incredibly christian, 'straighties only' place that says NO PORN ALLOWED but if it's straight porn that's ok. The guy is weird, I'm not surprised about so much else behind him.
> 
> Basically: Titties good, fuck the gays, I love jesus
> 
> ...


Internalized homophobia is a thing, you know.


----------



## ExplosiveTeddybear (Jan 6, 2021)

Vault said:


> If Marten Ferret taught me anything, the overly Religious christian good boys are the creepiest fuckers.


$10 says he touches kids in his local church.


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (Jan 18, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> It's late december, around Christmas time.
> I'm hanging in a chat group when a friend of mine sends me a peculiar piece of media:
> "I Wanna be One of Santa's Reindeer," by Max Degroot and Orenotter.
> 
> ...


I've seen that artist's art on instagram (third one down). I'm not saying he's a
 pedophile. But there is something about his art style; every character looks so childish.  



Spoiler: Yea













Artists draw children all the time, but there's something about a furry artist drawing anthropomorphic children or drawing in a style that makes the characters appear young that irks me. And I think this arises from how sexual the fandom is.


----------



## Vault (Jan 18, 2021)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> I've seen that artist's art on instagram (third one down). I'm not saying he's a
> pedophile. But there is something about his art style; every character looks so childish.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, Paco has been well known for hiding cub porn on his patreon. He used to openly draw it on inkbunny years ago but deleted it all to clean up his image, I imagine, because of his growing popularity and usage as a conbook artist now. Or it might be hidden on his Inkbunny 'Friends only', which I've noticed people tend to use to share more riskier pics on there to only trusted followers.

It's easy to find it, since some of his commissioners still have the actual old arts uploaded under his name credit.


----------



## The Eighth Tsar (Jan 19, 2021)

Vault said:


> Oh, Paco has been well known for hiding cub porn on his patreon. He used to openly draw it on inkbunny years ago but deleted it all to clean up his image, I imagine, because of his growing popularity and usage as a conbook artist now. Or it might be hidden on his Inkbunny 'Friends only', which I've noticed people tend to use to share more riskier pics on there to only trusted followers.
> 
> It's easy to find it, since some of his commissioners still have the actual old arts uploaded under his name credit.


Damn, I knew something felt off.



Vault said:


> Oh, Paco has been well known for hiding cub porn on his patreon. He used to openly draw it on inkbunny years ago but deleted it all to clean up his image, I imagine, because of his growing popularity and usage as a conbook artist now. Or it might be hidden on his Inkbunny 'Friends only', which I've noticed people tend to use to share more riskier pics on there to only trusted followers.
> 
> It's easy to find it, since some of his commissioners still have the actual old arts uploaded under his name credit.


*Sometimes* an artist's art style can really give away what they are into sexually. There have been a handful of times I correctly guessed an artist's fetish(es) based on just that alone. If I can confirm this a few more times, I'll make a thread or something about it.


----------



## Vault (Jan 19, 2021)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> *Sometimes* an artist's art style can really give away what they are into sexually. There have been a handful of times I correctly guessed an artist's fetish(es) based on just that alone. If I can confirm this a few more times, I'll make a thread or something about it.


I think it's because some artists kinda struggle to turn off the ' fetish focus' on innocent pictures.
On fetish pics there's always this one part of the pic that tends to get the most detail and effort thrown in, since that's what people are looking for.

Then you get completely innocent pictures but the feet are just drawn really too fucking detailed or the open, laughing mouth is a little too realistic compared to the rest. 

Walterringtail is one that comes to mind. Even on his damn Stan Lee tribute pic he had to put feet in there.


Spoiler


----------



## Username42 (Jan 20, 2021)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> I'm not saying he's a
> pedophile. But there is something about his art style; every character looks so childish.


Are the characters adults? I guess either way it has a creepy, pedo undertone but I guess if they're children, he can more easily brush it off as innocent, child-like style for child characters but if they're adults..the portraying adults in child-like bodies is definitely more skeevy in my opinion. I automatically equate it to the "But she's actually a 2,000 year old demon" trop, or however it goes. 
I'm sure you can guess what my line of thought is..I'm trying to avoid having to actually type it out. Barf..


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Jan 21, 2021)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> Artists draw children all the time, but there's something about a furry artist drawing anthropomorphic children or drawing in a style that makes the characters appear young that irks me. And I think this arises from how sexual the fandom is.


You know what really fucking spooks me? Anthro Northwest is an ostensibly safe-for-work all-ages convention that arose largely because Rainfurrest was such a fetishy clusterfuck. Knowing that a cub fetishist did the official fliers for the 2019 meet creeps me out. Seriously, there's literal children at ANW. One of the biggest players in attendance is the "mothers of furries" podcast group. 

Christ on a bike...


----------



## Thistle (Jan 23, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> One of the biggest players in attendance is the "mothers of furries" podcast group.


The mother of... What now? 

Might as well be Mothers of gays or something.


----------



## AnOminous (Jan 23, 2021)

Vault said:


> Walterringtail is one that comes to mind. Even on his damn Stan Lee tribute pic he had to put feet in there.


You could call it the Dan Schneider effect.


----------



## Mikoyan (Jan 24, 2021)

Thistle said:


> The mother of... What now?
> 
> Might as well be Mothers of gays or something.


Literally called Moms of Furries, which is... yeah.

These whitewashing wine moms are one of the creepiest not-actually-illegal things I've seen in Furry for quite some time.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 13, 2021)

Awhile ago I saw this get posted someplace.  It's from the World of Warcraft roleplay community.





If you don't want to blow up those images to read through all of that dogshit, it was a WoW player who likes to roleplay as a bear that bangs people up the ass.  Not an anthropomorphic bear, mind.  Just a damned animal.  The reason the window looks so WoW-like is because people used, and probably still use, an extremely elaborate suite of WoW mods that allow you to mouse over other players you meet in-game (who have the mod installed) and have the mod pop out whatever the player wrote about that character, which can be multiple tabs full of icons and formatting and meters and all kinds of other dogshit.  In practice, every fucking character profile you open has a description of that character's horsecock at the bottom, _especially_ the female characters.

It's all extremely autistic, but the bear guy managed to stand out due to how many requirements he placed upon whom the bear would fuck.  He specifically wanted male, human characters who were muscular and manly and had no animal characteristics.  He went to great lengths to explain how even though he roleplayed a fuck bear, he was not a furry and hated furries and would never roleplay with a furry.  He also refused to fuck women, girly men, and Australians.

He even provided a flowchart of conditions that must be fulfilled in order to be fucked by the bear.


----------



## JethroTullamore (Feb 13, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Awhile ago I saw this get posted someplace.  It's from the World of Warcraft roleplay community.
> 
> View attachment 1917347
> View attachment 1917346
> ...


This is both hilarious and disturbing at the same time.  

I lost it at “Stay the fuck away from me if you’re from Australia.”


----------



## TFT-A9 (Feb 13, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> This is both hilarious and disturbing at the same time.
> 
> I lost it at “Stay the fuck away from me if you’re from Australia.”


You know I never saw anything this fucking insane and autistic in DAoC, Guild Wars, CoH/CoV, EQ, UO, LotRO, FFXI or anything fucking else.

It's WoW, it's always WoW where I see this, and there's gotta be a reason for it.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 13, 2021)

Wasteland Ranger said:


> You know I never saw anything this fucking insane and autistic in DAoC, Guild Wars, CoH/CoV, EQ, UO, LotRO, FFXI or anything fucking else.
> 
> It's WoW, it's always WoW where I see this, and there's gotta be a reason for it.


because WoW is stupid popular compared to all of those other MMO's released. Also has multiple furry-bait content in it as well which causes the autism seen in that forum post.


----------



## Pukebucket (Feb 16, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> This is both hilarious and disturbing at the same time.
> 
> I lost it at “Stay the fuck away from me if you’re from Australia.”


I wonder if it's because there are no actual bears in Australia...


----------



## 💗Freddie Freaker💗 (Feb 20, 2021)

Leonard Helplessness said:


> Awhile ago I saw this get posted someplace.  It's from the World of Warcraft roleplay community.
> 
> View attachment 1917347
> View attachment 1917346
> ...


I like the part where he talks about impregnating men with bear cubs and magic potions that can give the bear multicocks.

I wonder if anyone ever tried roleplaying demanding child support from the bear after their buttpregnancy?


----------



## MugolEx (Feb 22, 2021)

The Eighth Tsar said:


> I've seen that artist's art on instagram (third one down). I'm not saying he's a
> pedophile. But there is something about his art style; every character looks so childish.
> 
> 
> ...


It's no secret that the furry fandom is historically and explicitly sexual. Furies like to pretend that it is not just a fetish to look better in public perception but, just take a look at their art (which much of it being cub art like the bathtub pic you posted) or the many pedo controversies they have been apart of and you know that's just a thinly veiled lie. Anyone who has been around the internet before 2010 remembers why furies were hated so much and why they should be today. People who defend what is obviously more than just a "fandom" but are not in the "fandom" themselfs will essentially say something along the lines of "NOT ALL FURRIES ARE DEGENERATE PEDOS! SOME PEOPLE JUST LIKE PUTTING ON ANIMAL COSTUMES LOL! JUST BE TOLERANT!" and just ignore the numerous controversies and weird the pedo shit this "fandom" produces. And these kinds of people are a dime a dozen, mostly being YouTubers like Theodds1out from what I noticed. And its people like these is why furies haven't been shamed back into the darkest reaches of society again.


----------



## maple sparrow (Feb 22, 2021)

I've been meaning to start a thread on this guy I found years ago while I was farming furry tumblr, but I'll just post here instead. Check out 25 y/o Hootwheelz, aka Stryxnine, aka CJ, aka Lizzie July, aka Thetawaves, aka Lucariwhoa, aka Derek Dubowski of Estevan SK Canada. Currently thinks he's an owl girl and a puppet but we'll see how long that lasts because he changes identities more than he changes his bedsheets. He denied being a brony for YEARS and was discovered to have a secret gay brony tumblr, and now he's back in a brony phase playing Pony Town with his little gay friends. He's completely delusional and loves to diagnose himself with whatever retardation validates his laziness at any given moment, including (but not limited to) autism, ADHD, and DID. He lives in squalor and filth, doesn't shower, and refuses to participate in basic personal hygiene, and all of his teeth fell out because he couldn't be fucked to brush them, and now he looks like the witch from Snow White.





He's OBSESSED with shit talking his parents online, blaming them for his 'horrible childhood' and many shortcomings despite them being totally normal people and raising another son who turned out to be pretty alright. He also posted an article he wrote on his Facebook where he talks about how he's only attracted to women who look like his mom and how he wants to be a little girl taught how to have sex by an older woman but he's totally not a pedophile, guys!

I could literally write a book about this guy. He's been my favorite personal LolCow for years and never starves us for content.

Twitter: https://twitter.com/hootwheelz
Tiktok: https://www.tiktok.com/@hootwheelz
Twitch: https://twitch.tv/hootwheelz
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/lucariwhoa


----------



## Juan? (Feb 28, 2021)

JethroTullamore said:


> This is both hilarious and disturbing at the same time.
> 
> I lost it at “Stay the fuck away from me if you’re from Australia.”


Might've had a run-in with australian shitposters.

">Who's hurting your feelings bear?"
"90% of shitposters are Aussies, they are destroying the game."

"I hate Australians so god damn much"


----------



## Bryce Tankthrust (Feb 28, 2021)

Wanted to post about a furfag I've kept some tabs on for his clown behavior and finally decided to dig for. You might already know him because of his Star Fox fan cartoon that was popular for ten minutes before normies stopped giving a shit. All that remains of the fanbase now are autistically-devoted furries, nostalgia-wankers because it’s trying painfully hard to be old school, or the suckers who donated to a crappy project that hasn’t seen its second episode in almost five years. Sound familiar?





Matthew Gafford, better known as Fredryk Phox. Ancient furfag who’s been in the fandom since age 11 (see bottom gallery, bet your ass furs tried to groom him then) and creator of Star Fox the Animated Series A Fox in Space (lol Nintendo deletes AM2R but not the furry cartoon).

First, his Twitter. Most of it seems to be basic millennial-tier infantilism, bitching, or gatekeeping. And it can’t be a furry Twitter without virtue signaling and narcissism.







There's a noticeable amount of his fanfiction OC version of Wolf who, if you’ve watched the first episode and clips, is trying to rape Fox.









We get it, Fred, you jerk it to Wolf.

Second, his Twitch. He’s got a FaceRig for some of his characters.



Don't know the hyena. Guessing an OC or some other furfag’s character who paid to be in episode 2 (lol never coming out).

Conspiracy theory: There's something about his voice in these streams I found off (example). Could just be him being just creepy, but someone I talked this with said he sounds like he's lowkey voicing Wolf alongside the FaceRig as a form of roleplay with his viewers (he voices most of the main characters). Like, he keeps the drawl he uses while voicing Wolf. I watched a vid of him on his YouTube and they do sound different, but that could be for other reasons. If he really is doing that it sounds predatory, especially given the average Twitch user is under 18, which wouldn't feel OOC for a guy with that face.

There's also his Discord for the show but not much to say about it. Just infested with furries and has a rule where you have to be sixteen to join the server (which does nothing).

Apart from being a whiny narc, I'm getting a couple red flags from this guy.

Will post a followup if I’m bothered to dig more. But if he has dirt he knows to hide it because there's really not much about him online.

*Unassorted screenshots:*


















*Links to his shit:*



			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvU3L4wOrubaBtQeTuZ3TiQ
		




			http://twitter.com/AFoxInSpaceShow
		










						A Fox in Space
					






					a-fox-in-space.tumblr.com
				




https://www.furaffinity.net/user/fredrykphox/ << Clean but he could just have his porn on a secret account.









						Fredryk Phox's Drug War
					

©1999-2006 Fredryk Phox




					fredryk.livejournal.com
				




*ED:* https://encyclopediadramatica.wiki/index.php/Fredryk_Phox


----------



## Sigma (Feb 28, 2021)

Lissandra said:


> Wanted to post about a furfag I've kept some tabs on for his clown behavior and finally decided to dig for. You might already know him because of his Star Fox fan cartoon that was popular for ten minutes before normies stopped giving a shit. All that remains of the fanbase now are autistically-devoted furries, nostalgia-wankers because it’s trying painfully hard to be old school, or the suckers who donated to a crappy project that hasn’t seen its second episode in almost five years. Sound familiar?
> 
> View attachment 1956779
> 
> ...


So? I'm not really seeing anything there beyond something of an obsession with the characters but you'd pretty much have to be in order to make animations like that.


----------



## Bryce Tankthrust (Feb 28, 2021)

Sigma said:


> So? I'm not really seeing anything there beyond something of an obsession with the characters but you'd pretty much have to be in order to make animations like that.


Yeah, I'll admit there isn't much to him. But even the "normal" furries can turn out to be complete degenerates later on (Kero and calling it now, Majira Strawberry).


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 28, 2021)

Lissandra said:


> Wanted to post about a furfag I've kept some tabs on for his clown behavior and finally decided to dig for. You might already know him because of his Star Fox fan cartoon that was popular for ten minutes before normies stopped giving a shit. All that remains of the fanbase now are autistically-devoted furries, nostalgia-wankers because it’s trying painfully hard to be old school, or the suckers who donated to a crappy project that hasn’t seen its second episode in almost five years. Sound familiar?
> 
> View attachment 1956779
> 
> ...


There really isn't much here beyond the usual furry autism. Furries fixating on a character and making it into an OC are dime a dozen.  

There's also way too much speculation on him possibly being a predator with nothing to back it up.


----------



## Bryce Tankthrust (Feb 28, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> There really isn't much here beyond the usual furry autism. Furries fixating on a character and making it into an OC are dime a dozen.



I forgot about that. Furries can't be creative for shit.



Dahmer said:


> There's also way too much speculation on him possibly being a predator with nothing to back it up.



True, was a thought that looking back was retarded to mention.

He still looks creepy, though. Even if that's normal for furries, too.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 28, 2021)

Lissandra said:


> Wanted to post about a furfag I've kept some tabs on for his clown behavior and finally decided to dig for. You might already know him because of his Star Fox fan cartoon that was popular for ten minutes before normies stopped giving a shit. All that remains of the fanbase now are autistically-devoted furries, nostalgia-wankers because it’s trying painfully hard to be old school, or the suckers who donated to a crappy project that hasn’t seen its second episode in almost five years. Sound familiar?
> 
> View attachment 1956779
> 
> ...


So I've met the guy before and to be honest the whole thing with the wolf obsession isn't entirely plausable. From my short time talking to him he just has the bit of the drawl that wolf has, except it's not as obvious when he's not voicing him. He just seems like a regular dude who draws, and not much else. I can't attest to much about his financials other than he does all the stuff by himself and had moved to blender models to try to get it done quicker, but I did talk to him about the whole furry gig he's got and he pretty much said to me what he said in the comment you posted: He just prefers drawing the stuff and hates his association because of the bullshit that's been going on as of late.

If anything, it'd probably be better to wait and see if something actually interesting comes up. Also where are the archives, nigger.


----------



## Bryce Tankthrust (Feb 28, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> If anything, it'd probably be better to wait and see if something actually interesting comes up.



Agreed, nothing I posted is meaningful.



Uncle Warren said:


> Also where are the archives, nigger.



Ehhh yeah might have slacked on archiving. Need to do that.

One more thing I noticed. On his ED, there's the link for a deleted video he did featuring a Lolcow, 2 Gryphon. Probably nothing again but friends maybe?


----------



## Orc Girls Make Due (Mar 2, 2021)

Lissandra said:


> Agreed, nothing I posted is meaningful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This guy dates back to Albinoblacksheep days, look about some more. He's benign at best. He memes at worst and just likes the characters it seems like. That's just been his thing for years.









						Fredryk Phox: The ABS Video
					

Fredryk Phox's ABS video.




					www.albinoblacksheep.com


----------



## Zoetrope (Mar 4, 2021)

I made a not so good topic about this guy but damn he ticks so many of the boxes, including being furry 



[spoiler[ pedo content but also furry




[/spoiler]

tl;dr older guy I use to be friends with years ago until it turned out he was insane pedo/furry along with many other terrible qualities.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Mar 4, 2021)

Zoetrope said:


> I made a not so good topic about this guy but damn he ticks so many of the boxes, including being furry
> View attachment 1968692
> 
> He wants to fuck the mouse from An American Tale.
> ...


going through your post history, you seem strangely fixated to this person, attached for as long as _five _years ago. I'm with Just a Butt on this, what is your relationship with this person? They hardly seem worthy of a thread that you started yesterday, as well as your general attachment to them since 2016.


----------



## Zoetrope (Mar 4, 2021)

Cable said:


> going through your post history, you seem strangely fixated to this person, attached for as long as _five _years ago. I'm with Just a Butt on this, what is your relationship with this person? They hardly seem worthy of a thread that you started yesterday, as well as your general attachment to them since 2016.


I go into in the thread but maybe you are right. I have a lot of bad memories associated with this person and felt validation in making a topic about him but maybe that wasn't a good idea.


----------



## PirateLordRidley (Mar 4, 2021)

Lissandra said:


> Wanted to post about a furfag I've kept some tabs on for his clown behavior and finally decided to dig for. You might already know him because of his Star Fox fan cartoon that was popular for ten minutes before normies stopped giving a shit. All that remains of the fanbase now are autistically-devoted furries, nostalgia-wankers because it’s trying painfully hard to be old school, or the suckers who donated to a crappy project that hasn’t seen its second episode in almost five years. Sound familiar?
> 
> View attachment 1956779
> 
> ...


I know this guy hangs out in VR Chat as well as his Wolf model. Seen screenshots, but this was months ago, I don't have them on hand.


----------



## Resident Evil (Mar 5, 2021)

Zoetrope said:


> I go into in the thread but maybe you are right. I have a lot of bad memories associated with this person and felt validation in making a topic about him but maybe that wasn't a good idea.
> 
> I've been sitting on all of this for a long time but maybe I should ease up, I don't know. I thought I'd feel better posting it all but I don't.


Well, here’s the first thing you should know, and I’m not going to be an asshole about it, unless you also touch kids- we’re not your personal army, nor are we qualified to be your therapist. We can’t help you get over this person and your issues with them in the relation ship you had (romantic, sexual, familial, etc.). That isn’t our job as a forum nor our place. We just cyber bully and laugh at people who are awful human beings and don’t have the self awareness to realize they’re awful, or if they do realize they reek of shit, they ignore it.

I’d suggest you book an appointment with a good therapist (assuming this is the United States of America). It might be a little harder in southern states, but I think it’d be worth your while to invest money into people who know what they’re talking about rather then random internet people. Look, I don’t know you, but for anyone, this is a great start.

Let me reiterate- we’re not your personal army or your therapist, but you should actually invest into improving yourself with actual professionals in real life.


----------



## Gaymead (Mar 25, 2021)

Birdiicide, tranny butt-buddy and art-disciple of Sqrlyjack, who's kept their account locked for months (though, I'm not entirely too sure about that, needless to say that the account ) and when they (briefly) unlocked their account, I found these retweets that I thought were rather funny of her, and the fact these two juxtapose one another makes it even more hilarious:
archive of Tweets themselves 1st, 2nd




It's Ma'an!!!


----------



## Mikoyan (Mar 25, 2021)

Gaymead said:


> Birdiicide, tranny butt-buddy and art-disciple of Sqrlyjack, who's kept their account locked for months (though, I'm not entirely too sure about that, needless to say that the account ) and when they (briefly) unlocked their account, I found these retweets that I thought were rather funny of her, and the fact these two juxtapose one another makes it even more hilarious:
> archive of Tweets themselves 1st, 2nd
> View attachment 2024617
> It's Ma'an!!!
> View attachment 2027318


"makes me want to kms"

Why is _that_ always the only societally-destructive whim they deny themselves?


----------



## PrimeReab (Apr 15, 2021)

This is for Ifus Moraine


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 15, 2021)

PrimeReab said:


> This is for Ifus Moraine
> 
> View attachment 2089920


Is there context to this picture? Otherwise it belongs in the Furry Art Freak Show thread.


----------



## PrimeReab (Apr 15, 2021)

Cable said:


> Is there context to this picture? Otherwise it belongs in the Furry Art Freak Show thread.


It's essentially what her room looks like


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 15, 2021)

PrimeReab said:


> It's essentially what her room looks like


I'm still not seeing why you'd post this, what has Ifus done that has made her a "lolcow" to you? Just curious.


----------



## PrimeReab (Apr 15, 2021)

Cable said:


> I'm still not seeing why you'd post this, what has Ifus done that has made her a "lolcow" to you? Just curious.


She's fat, has sex with multiple people in an "open" relationship, her husband beats her and she once told everyone on Tumblr years ago before removing it and never speaking of it again. She has a superiority complex and thinks she's the center of the universe, yet she just sells stickers and weird fetish porn commissions on FA while covering that up with an innocent looking website about herself. I can retrieve some of her art, if you'd like.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Apr 15, 2021)

PrimeReab said:


> She's fat, has sex with multiple people in an "open" relationship, her husband beats her and she once told everyone on Tumblr years ago before removing it and never speaking of it again. She has a superiority complex and thinks she's the center of the universe, yet she just sells stickers and weird fetish porn commissions on FA while covering that up with an innocent looking website about herself. I can retrieve some of her art, if you'd like.


literally none of that makes her worthy of even "personal lolcow" status, she just sounds like the average furfag vore artist who at one point had relationship issues years ago to be honest. Your posts just reek of A-logging her for some reason.


----------



## Adamska (Apr 15, 2021)

The whinging and mentally retarded PA requests continue it seems. There's not even details on this artist; it's just random pathetic hate art I'd expect from a child or a sped.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 15, 2021)

PrimeReab said:


> She's fat, has sex with multiple people in an "open" relationship, her husband beats her and she once told everyone on Tumblr years ago before removing it and never speaking of it again. She has a superiority complex and thinks she's the center of the universe, yet she just sells stickers and weird fetish porn commissions on FA while covering that up with an innocent looking website about herself. I can retrieve some of her art, if you'd like.


Hello nigger.

Either post something viable or toss yourself into a fucking woodchipper.


----------



## Dahmer (Apr 15, 2021)

PrimeReab said:


> She's fat, has sex with multiple people in an "open" relationship, her husband beats her and she once told everyone on Tumblr years ago before removing it and never speaking of it again. She has a superiority complex and thinks she's the center of the universe, yet she just sells stickers and weird fetish porn commissions on FA while covering that up with an innocent looking website about herself. I can retrieve some of her art, if you'd like.


The last time Ifus had relevant drama was like 12 years ago when she chimped out over getting critiqued. Also real fucking weird to think someone who's a victim of domestic abuse is a lolcow cause of it. 

You sound like you have a chip on your shoulder.


----------



## PrimeReab (Apr 17, 2021)

I guess it wasn't as funny as I thought. Sorry about that, I should have put it in the freak show like Cable said.


----------



## Vault (Apr 17, 2021)

Spoiler









Not really a personal lolcow as I just found this guy last night, but apparently a notorious suit flipper (buying suits, selling them a few months later with much higher prices), scammer and pulls constant suicide threat posts whenever someone calls him out. 

They're so notorious for this that any time they post on twitter about "I sent an offer!" on someone selling a suit, people will reply begging the seller to not give them it. It's pretty great seeing the makers reply "I won't, thanks for telling me". They come across as horribly spoiled and using the suits as a pure status symbol, so nah, if I made anything like that I'd rather it go to someone who genuinely cares about it.

I found them through this suicide post, which is gone now, but I managed to get a screenshot.


Spoiler









Now, usually furries love posts like that because they can jump to the whole "No you're beautiful and we love you please don't do it!!!!" positivity shit, but it was refreshing to see most of the replies weren't putting up with it. 




Spoiler















Do you remember those 'designer' suits a while ago, where they all had a weird brand mark on them and they were priced high? Yeah, owns one of those.


Spoiler


----------



## Just Another Anon (Apr 18, 2021)

Vault said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We all know why he "attempted" suicide. This is that suicidal stair flinging dragon tier shit. You say you "attempted" suicide for attention. You do suicide if you are actually suicidal.

I like how when they do something wrong they don't own up to it and it always comes to one of two options. Apologize and virtue signal or say you aren't in the right mindset and bait suicide while virtue signaling.


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Apr 26, 2021)

Found this fella while clicking through twitter, and oh sweet baby jesus, what a freak.
Pampered CackleRoar (what a mouthful) subscribes to your standard twitter-brand identity politics. What sets him apart is the fact that he is an unabashed diaperfurry who constantly goes on unhinged rants about shitting himself while posting selfies (said selfies often including diapers being shat in.)
Below is a tiny sampling of what one can expect from our good friend:


Spoiler: Censored :)









His gaming and streaming setup... And bedroom.


Spoiler: where do i even start









His 'restock.' Why he feels the need to treat twitter as his personal blog is beyond me.


Spoiler: DOPE snapback









I really needed to hear political takes from someone who shits himself and posts it online.


Spoiler: "I HATE THIS COUNTRY"











Spoiler: Who is "Daddy?"









His twitter:


			https://twitter.com/SmellyHyenasaur
		


Not sure how I'd go about archiving this lunacy, but I feel like this guy's probably threadworthy in his own right.


----------



## One Sick Puppy (Apr 26, 2021)

Lmao holy fuck I remember that dude. Posted about him before the name change back in 2017.

Gross that I had to be reminded of his existence. He used to go by completely different names "Pampertush/Dubbybutt/Skreamlol/TacticalPampers/MushtushDraggywings/Dubcub"


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Apr 26, 2021)

One Sick Puppy said:


> Lmao holy fuck I remember that dude. Posted about him before the name change back in 2017.
> 
> Gross that I had to be reminded of his existence. He used to go by completely different names "Pampertush/Dubbybutt/Skreamlol/TacticalPampers/MushtushDraggywings/Dubcub"


"Now, here is the thing, while I may be accepting to my injury there are others who are not, next time you decide to judge someone or "Bully" them because of what they do or have, remember my story, remember that not everyone is like me, remember that I wanted to commit suicide in grade school because of the torment, remember it is reality and a persons life you can make or break by your actions, remember that not everyone is like me, and does not come to terms with their injury, some may even go the lengths as to end their own life. If that ever happens make sure YOU are not the person that causes it,make sure you befriend this person and fill their head with positive thoughts and not negative."

thanks for the inkbunny link. what a wonderful treasure trove of degeneracy.





you cannot make this shit up. why are furries so fucking bad with money


----------



## Adamska (Apr 26, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> View attachment 2121361
> you cannot make this shit up. why are furries so fucking bad with money


Because they're all mentally ill and trying to force a fetish as a lifestyle.

Also most of them are autistic and so both live off of welfare and/or don't give a shit about budgeting.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 26, 2021)

Adamska said:


> Because they're all mentally ill and trying to force a fetish as a lifestyle.
> 
> Also most of them are autistic and so both live off of welfare and/or don't give a shit about budgeting.


I believe this conversation has been had before but the biggest furry art whores are very well off with their careers. It's a bit of a weird angle to look at but that's just how it is, but they CAN afford the macro fox/falco gay buttfucking SFM videos.


----------



## Adamska (Apr 26, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> I believe this conversation has been had before but the biggest furry art whores are very well off with their careers. It's a bit of a weird angle to look at but that's just how it is, but they CAN afford the macro fox/falco gay buttfucking SFM videos.


Is it really well off when you usually live like a bum just so you can blow most of your disposable on shit art? Most pieces cost what, between 50 - 100 bucks for a particularly decent or detailed work? If you choose to live at soviet poverty apartment level, you could buy several shit pieces per month even if you have literally nothing else but welfare.


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Apr 26, 2021)

Adamska said:


> Is it really well off when you usually live like a bum just so you can blow most of your disposable on shit art? Most pieces cost what, between 50 - 100 bucks for a particularly decent or detailed work? If you choose to live at soviet poverty apartment level, you could buy several shit pieces per month even if you have literally nothing else but welfare.


While I agree that there's a lot of downright impoverished furries, a good number of them do work in tech and other STEM-related fields. That one dude who commissions thousands of dollars of macro Falco X Fox pornography is a Korean dentist or surgeon, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Apr 27, 2021)

Adamska said:


> Is it really well off when you usually live like a bum just so you can blow most of your disposable on shit art? Most pieces cost what, between 50 - 100 bucks for a particularly decent or detailed work? If you choose to live at soviet poverty apartment level, you could buy several shit pieces per month even if you have literally nothing else but welfare.


You're assuming even people with higher up jobs are willing to sacrifice personal health and comfort to buy porn, something no one can really say anything for or against, and if furries really did do that sort of thing it would be a topic everyone would be on about.


----------



## Adamska (Apr 27, 2021)

Uncle Warren said:


> You're assuming even people with higher up jobs are willing to sacrifice personal health and comfort to buy porn, something no one can really say anything for or against, and if furries really did do that sort of thing it would be a topic everyone would be on about.


You'd be shocked at how not uncommon living like that actually is. It's usually drugs, but shitty commissions can be just as addicting. And given the high amount of brain disease this fandom has, that makes it a lot more likely.

Hell, one of the kino examples of that was this one furry who went homeless because he valued shitty commissions over rent.

Like yeah whales exist in the dumbest of places. Some dumb Arabian oilman actually gave DSP a few thousand bucks over a few months as a personal dancing monkey until the stupid bastard refused to jump the hoops. But my experience is any furry seriously in the "community" usually has a lot of disposable income due to living like absolute shit or by living off of others.


----------



## AssRock (Apr 27, 2021)

Adamska said:


> Hell, one of the kino examples of that was this one furry who went homeless because he valued shitty commissions over rent.



Oh Allan, he kinda blew the lid off of people who are addicted to commissioning art and spending an insane amount of money doing so.

I sometimes wonder what Artica, Suntattoowolf, KCRavenyote, Meg. and others do for a living that allows for them to commission so many "high tier" artists on a frequent basis.  Same with that Blackfang dude who bought so many of Miles-DF's leading spots in his YCHs.

You also can't forget SecreT who blew an inheritance on furry art.


----------



## Dahmer (Apr 27, 2021)

AssRock said:


> Oh Allan, he kinda blew the lid off of people who are addicted to commissioning art and spending an insane amount of money doing so.
> 
> I sometimes wonder what Artica, Suntattoowolf, KCRavenyote, Meg. and others do for a living that allows for them to commission so many "high tier" artists on a frequent basis.  Same with that Blackfang dude who bought so many of Miles-DF's leading spots in his YCHs.
> 
> You also can't forget SecreT who blew an inheritance on furry art.


Artica is or was in the Air Force during his peak commissioning. Suntattoowolf is/was his wife (unsure if they're still together).


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Apr 27, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Artica is or was in the Air Force during his peak commissioning. Suntattoowolf is/was his wife (unsure if they're still together).





they could've done so many things with that money...


----------



## Big Bang (Apr 27, 2021)

TrashCarousel said:


> While I agree that there's a lot of downright impoverished furries, a good number of them do work in tech and other STEM-related fields. That one dude who commissions thousands of dollars of macro Falco X Fox pornography is a Korean dentist or surgeon, if I remember correctly.


IIRC that guy said those were rumours.


----------



## Just Another Furgag Alog (Apr 27, 2021)

AssRock said:


> Oh Allan, he kinda blew the lid off of people who are addicted to commissioning art and spending an insane amount of money doing so.
> 
> I sometimes wonder what Artica, Suntattoowolf, KCRavenyote, Meg. and others do for a living that allows for them to commission so many "high tier" artists on a frequent basis.  Same with that Blackfang dude who bought so many of Miles-DF's leading spots in his YCHs.
> 
> You also can't forget SecreT who blew an inheritance on furry art.


I can't forget SecreT because I heard he got nudes from Kabier before she was with Jasonafex, but it's good to know the pedophile also wasted a shit-ton of money.


----------



## billydero (Apr 27, 2021)

AssRock said:


> Oh Allan, he kinda blew the lid off of people who are addicted to commissioning art and spending an insane amount of money doing so.
> 
> I sometimes wonder what Artica, Suntattoowolf, KCRavenyote, Meg. and others do for a living that allows for them to commission so many "high tier" artists on a frequent basis.  Same with that Blackfang dude who bought so many of Miles-DF's leading spots in his YCHs.
> 
> You also can't forget SecreT who blew an inheritance on furry art.


I had not heard SecreT wasted his entire inheritance! I do know that he showed a lot of remorse later on because people started calling him a manwhore and accusing him of screwing all the people that he got porn with, in real life.

For Artica and Suntattoowolf, from what I’ve seen they live on the cheap and have a crappy little apartment, and I imagine Articas being in the military means a lot of their staples are cheap down at the PX. They both strike me as being big goofy kids, who will never grow up, so I doubt they’re ever going to regret.

Though for Sun, my guess is that she’s never going to quit because her character is the only way anyone’s ever going to see her as being pretty. The first time I saw a photo of her, I swear to God, I thought it was someone wearing a tiki mask.


----------



## Dahmer (Apr 27, 2021)

billydero said:


> I had not heard SecreT wasted his entire inheritance! I do know that he showed a lot of remorse later on because people started calling him a manwhore and accusing him of screwing all the people that he got porn with, in real life.


Yeah his father had passed away and he inherited a bunch of money that all went to furry porn. It was so bad that at one point he had to put up a fundraiser because he was going to lose his house after losing his job I believe. 

He was dating a popular artist at the time (Demicoeur), which may have spurred on the rumors. Rumors were he cheated on her, which prompted their break up.


----------



## Tennis-Ball-Tony (Apr 27, 2021)

Dahmer said:


> Yeah his father had passed away and he inherited a bunch of money that all went to furry porn. It was so bad that at one point he had to put up a fundraiser because he was going to lose his house *after losing his job I believe*.
> 
> He was dating a popular artist at the time (Demicoeur), which may have spurred on the rumors. Rumors were he cheated on her, which prompted their break up.


What do these people do job-wise?


----------



## Adamska (Apr 28, 2021)

Tennis-Ball-Tony said:


> What do these people do job-wise?


Runs the gamut, but the common theme is they live like shit or with others so they can have the maximum disposable income possible for their fetish, I mean totally legit lifestyle that isn't just BDSM in denial.

Like I suspect gigantomax Star Fox doctor man almost certainly lives with family, which ain't that weird out in Asia anyway. That's a lot of money saved for porn.


----------



## Cable 7 (Apr 30, 2021)

It's kind of weird seeing a subpar artist people liked to gawk at slowly devolve into a cumbrain gendersperg who has 3 personality traits
1: loves horse cock
2: salazzle fucker
3: communist
That is the ballad of Bad Sheep. Ancient tumblr furry who became irrevelant and deranged over the past couple years. I literally can't say anything aside from that because that is literally what they've devolved into.


----------



## HEXbox Carousel (Apr 30, 2021)

Cable 7 said:


> It's kind of weird seeing a subpar artist people liked to gawk at slowly devolve into a cumbrain gendersperg who has 3 personality traits
> 1: loves horse cock
> 2: salazzle fucker
> 3: communist
> That is the ballad of Bad Sheep. Ancient tumblr furry who became irrevelant and deranged over the past couple years. I literally can't say anything aside from that because that is literally what they've devolved into.


"BadSheep 'Horsecock Slut' McFluffles"


----------



## DrDiccPicc (May 1, 2021)

Cable 7 said:


> It's kind of weird seeing a subpar artist people liked to gawk at slowly devolve into a cumbrain gendersperg who has 3 personality traits
> 1: loves horse cock
> 2: salazzle fucker
> 3: communist
> That is the ballad of Bad Sheep. Ancient tumblr furry who became irrevelant and deranged over the past couple years. I literally can't say anything aside from that because that is literally what they've devolved into.


Don't forget vorefag. Found that out the hard way.



Spoiler: Damnit my eyes.






			https://twitter.com/badsheepvoreart?lang=en
		





If you value your eyes don't click that.


----------



## Effluvial Ooze (May 7, 2021)

This is going to be a brief post because I can't find the comic that made me want to write this, but sleepy_screen (moderately popular artist, failed twitch streamer) is somebody who has been on my radar for a while. I know people love to throw around "AGP" around here, but I rarely see people that I'm this firmly convinced are AGPs. 

Their nsfw Twitter used to be sluttyscreen but no longer exists and isn't on the waybackmachine. The comic I mentioned was a collab with another artist (possibly their girlfriend) where screen's OC rapes a man in a bathroom stall and uses the phrase "turn you into a girl". I wish I could show more evidence of the weird deviant shit because there was plenty of other shit, but it seems to have been scrubbed. On their main Twitter, it's mostly the usual "gssgds I'm so gay., GIRLS" posts you see from Twitter furries and political retweets, but it's notable that all he seems to draw is portraits of women with huge thighs and hips and posts shit about "I think my period is starting". 




Also, skimming their Twitter, sleepy's on the blood pressure med spironolactone. A common side effect of that med is breast growth in men, but I might be reading too much into it and sleepy might genuinely have a genetic tendency for high blood pressure. or they're obese. Sleepy's titty sprinkle pill of choice is progesterone, which has been linked to blood clots and porphyria so it's a great choice for people with high blood pressure. He doesn't seem to be taking it with estrogen (which is apparently the way you're supposed to use it) which leads me to believe they bought it off a random website and don't have the clinically diagnosed dysphoria needed to get prescription hrt.


----------



## Green-Machine (May 7, 2021)

Effluvial Ooze said:


> This is going to be a brief post because I can't find the comic that made me want to write this, but sleepy_screen (moderately popular artist, failed twitch streamer) is somebody who has been on my radar for a while. I know people love to throw around "AGP" around here, but I rarely see people that I'm this firmly convinced are AGPs.
> 
> Their nsfw Twitter used to be sluttyscreen but no longer exists and isn't on the waybackmachine. The comic I mentioned was a collab with another artist (possibly their girlfriend) where screen's OC rapes a man in a bathroom stall and uses the phrase "turn you into a girl". I wish I could show more evidence of the weird deviant shit because there was plenty of other shit, but it seems to have been scrubbed. On their main Twitter, it's mostly the usual "gssgds I'm so gay., GIRLS" posts you see from Twitter furries and political retweets, but it's notable that all he seems to draw is portraits of women with huge thighs and hips and posts shit about "I think my period is starting".
> 
> ...


I have a feeling they are regretting becoming trans but have realized how far they dug themselves, that first image gives off the same vibes as the time Monica Rial gushed about how much "hot sex" she and Ron have every night.


----------



## Username42 (May 15, 2021)

Spoiler: cat bush









Take the ugliest breed of cat, make it a frizzy ginger with a bush straight from 1975, add a washed out pink fringe and top it off with obesity and you get this nightmare-fuel. There is a NSFW version but I thought I'd spare you guys from having to look at an anatomically correct cat penis and a row of nipples to compliment that tiny vagina..or rather..that navel.
It also looks like it's suffering liver-failure but I too would drink in excess if I looked like that.


Spoiler: wtf anatomy








I don't remember if this is by the same person or their identical twin but it's just as ugly. For some reason they have an affinity for drawing their characters with ungroomed bushes that have always reminded me of that Bathmat fursuit. Or carpet sample fursuit. Whichever crusty mishmash of fabric it was.


----------



## Uncle Warren (May 15, 2021)

Username42 said:


> I thought I'd spare you guys from having to look at an anatomically correct cat penis and a row of nipples to compliment that tiny vagina..or rather..that navel.


Spoiler it.


----------



## Cat Phuckers (May 20, 2021)

*catface, owner of catanuki, a horrid YouTube channel run by him and Mikey Tanuki*




Much of what I know about these two furfags has been forwarded to me by an ebin legend who introduced me to their "content". At this point we know far more about catface than Mikey, and information about Mikey seems to be mostly barren therefore he won't be anywhere near as prominent as catface in this post, but here goes.

A good way to understand what it is about these two I believe gives off a warranted level of cringe for me to post them here, and this is just the beginning, try and watch two minutes of this. You most likely won't be able to for one simple reason:


Spoiler: THEIR GAY ANIME VOICES ARE REALLY FUCKING HARD TO LISTEN TO







Archive (holy shit I didn't know I could upload such large video files, thanks Deer Liter Nool! ):




Your browser is not able to display this video.






catface and Mikey Tanuki are a gay furry couple in an long distance relationship, because of course they are . catface is the one who switches between a gay anime voice and speaking like an almost normal-sounding lispy queer, while Mike has never not spoken like a retarded anime child. Together, they make nostalgia videos, music, retrospective video game/film/television show reviews, and nostalgiacore trash "music". If you can stomach watching their videos, you'll notice that any attempts at humor invariably fall flat and feel incredibly forced. They are both interested in the Klonoa video game series, and nostalgia shit. Ironically, despite Mike being non-central to this post, his Twitter is like the only somewhat active social media page apart from the catanuki channel, but he spends his days retweeting furfag "art", muh video game nostalgia, and e-begging threads from troons. Their catchphrase is literally "By the power of Love!", and said catchphrase appears on their Blogspot's second post, the About section of their YouTube channel, and in the intro of all of their "the catanuki show" videos.


*Introduction to catface, the Star of the Shitshow*

catface is what most people would consider a visual artist, musical artist, and animator, but more so than that, he's a mess. Believe it or not, he used to be way less retarded, but he's devolved into being eternally online and fell into the nostalgia and japshit well long ago. On every social media account I'm aware of, he lists his location as "Japan" because he's a weebtrash. He makes hyperpop/chiptune whateverthefuck fusion, draws furfag shit, and seemed to have been trying really hard to emulate Nick Foxworth's animation style of animation for a while, with intentionally low bitrate/quality animations, as well as Newgrounds-style Flash crap (not to say he's horrible at it).
His demo reel is a good example of this:


Spoiler












						catface 2019 demo reel - VidLii
					

Music: Orcan - Autumn Symphony




					www.vidlii.com
				



The $100 custom-made plushie that his parents bought for him makes an appearance in this btw.




Your browser is not able to display this video.






He also shortly dabbled in playing obscure games on his other VidLii channel, and it's almost kind of sad because he's actually listenable and doesn't seem like an abrasive or intolerable person during this playthrough, and it's like you can observe a decline in how he behaves and sounds when comparing this to his newer videos. Though he seems less deranged, it's still clear nonetheless that catface is at this point trying to mimic Saint's LP style (Saint gets a mention or later) and talking like Joe Gran when reading character lines, which is odd considering catface seems quite creative and could probably come up with his own commentary style:


Spoiler



The $100 plush makes yet another appearance in the intro.








						catface space funeral part 1 - VidLii
					

ask interesting questions in the comment section unless they're bad questions in which case don't do that




					www.vidlii.com
				







Your browser is not able to display this video.






Not only is catface a big nostalgiafag, he's one of those weird ones who tried for the longest time to relive the golden age of imageboard culture he undoubtedly missed out on. He was obsessed with those imageboard ASCII cats, and incessantly posted art of them on 4chan's /qa/ board (while namefagging) from 2018 to 2019:


Spoiler: Some of his art from 4chan



https://desuarchive.org/qa/search/username/catface/ (Archive)









Honestly, it's not terribly drawn or anything (with the solid unsmoothed outlines and simple unshaded colors being so similar to my art-style that I dare not criticize it), but it seems really out of place to post this stuff on 4chan considering it's not 2007 anymore and I wonder how it was received by /qa/. The world may never know whether other Anons were impressed or he was told to GTFO.


But wait, not all of the art is decent


Spoiler: Furfag rainbow vomit 'art'



and other less appealing and weirder "art" has become a trademark of his recently.










^ Yes, that really is an actual portrait of catface's $100 custom-made plush.



He makes shitty hyperpop-esque chiptune video game soundtrack garbage (apparently inspired by his trip to Japan) because weebtrash nostalgiafag:


Spoiler



I find it incredibly telling that catface went to Japan and somehow ended up coming back from the experience with this in mind.

__
		https://soundcloud.com/keiteyei%2Fsets%2Frobot-restaurant-america
https://catface.neocities.org/album01.htm (Archive)



Worst of all, he took a big steaming shit on Caramelldansen by making a godawful cover of it (FUCKYOUFUCKYOUFUCKYOUFUCKYOUFUCKYOU)


Spoiler: This actually got me seething







Archive:




Your browser is not able to display this video.



One commenter unironically refers to this as only "a bit off-key". 



catface is apparently known to go by the name "forest", but I have found absolutely no information about him ever using the name apart from PachiMochii saying so. I believe it, but the name is so simple that I haven't found anything social media of his under that name.


*Downfall and Drama*

catface used to proclaim himself as an anti-tranny Christian, but now he's hip with trannies according to the dude I spoke with, and said dude believes this because the catanuki channel has a tranny subscriber and regular commenter named Rosie (who uploads shitty "nice" girl meme tranny animations, not really relevant) with whom catface is friendly. Apparently, catface went downhill when he met Tanuki. He's a big Saint/SaintTimmy fan and loves obscure games, but I can't find anything about catface on the freegames Discord (Saint's Discord, which is surely a candidate to have a thread someday and has also had minor cow crossover) except for one or two people mentioning him in neutral-positive terms.

Significant drama appears to minimal in his clique on a surface level, and the culmination of anything vaguely resembling drama or conflict resulted in two things: catface became "intimidated"(?) by the freegames userbase and broke off his friendship with Saint, he broke up with his boyfriend and then promptly started dating his boyfriend's ex, and a group of trolls spammed the comments section on one of the catanuki videos (the spam appears to be gone). More on all that later. I was told that being in a VC with catface and Mike was unpleasant to say the least, and it consisted of them awkwardly flirting in their fag voices while the other users in the call remain mostly silent or have conversations on the side in-between mushy flirts because they're uncomfortable with the incessant faggotry but too non-confrontational to admit it.
Here's what they sound like when in VC:


Spoiler: the_future_you_chose.wav (converted to .mp4 so I could upload)







Your browser is not able to display this video.



If being a touch starved homosexual furfag in an LDR was an audio clip, this would be it.



At some point, catface felt compelled to completely ditch chan culture and abandon many of his old friends for reasons not entirely known, changing his personality significantly and trying to buddy up to the deranged sexual deviants that comprise your average Discord server. His dad and brother are based madlads and freegames is TAWXIC because some of them are lolberts and center-right and make offensive jokes.


Spoiler: 'Gee. Sorry for not being a complete faggot from the get-go guys...'




As for the "unsavory tastes" that some freegames members have, I'm not completely sure what he means, but there are whispers of pedophilia (as a former freegames member, I can attest to something being fishy with users like kelc and birb), so he might actually be talking about something substantive in that regard. Apart from that, freegames is just a dying Discord server that serves as a hub for boring obscure games obsessed degenerates. Any redeemable qualities posessed by the server died in like early 2021 when Saint started his gay alien virus bot and retarded degenerates took over the server and drove all of the good users off. My point is that there's no way this insignificant community actually hurt or negatively impacted catface in any way and he's undoubtedly shifting the blame for his past behavior.



The catface channel also got raided once and catface's friend PachiMochii (AKA CRTDreams) sperged about it super hard when he started getting trolled by the same trolls a month later.


Spoiler: cope moar nigger





Apparently Mikey and catface have SUFFERED at the hands of this sorta low-effort troll op kek.



Idk guys. Call me crazy, but if you act like a gay, retarded furfag on the internet, you just might get made fun of for being a gay, retarded furfag. And perhaps a meek-sounding Scottish retro-tech addicted furfag sneething about the situation on his Discord and threatening to grind on teh trollz with his boots _might_ be subject to mockery too.



I guess when it comes to drama, there's also this:


Spoiler: Furfag homosex drama



"Claude" is "satocord's resident furry #2", and catface's ex btw

More rainbow vomit "art"...












HAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA CUCKED



There is also an obscure games Discord that catface used to run. catface and most of the other users eventually evacuated for reasons unknown. The current owner, Ramzes had a channel for naming and shaming based madlads for "trolling" and using meanie-words. Apparently the server either doesn't exist or is practically empty, but I only have an oddly small .json archive of the server, and it seems incomplete and unsubstantive.


Spoiler: seething janny is seething and sweeping









*Some More Info and Final Thoughts*

My honest to God take on catface is that he doesn't seem like a terrible person, but he viscerally disgusts me, and it's always fun to laugh at retarded gay wireheaded furries and other weirdos. The reason I have so much disdain for the current catface is because the old catface is shockingly similar to me in several regards and I probably could have been good friends with him in another life had things taken a different path. catface's sudden embrace of cringe/furfaggotry and change in personality has led him to abandon his friends and now he most likely sits in some kind of obscure games Discord full of weirdos and flirts with his boyfriend in VC with his Shmorky-tier anime voice. I'm sure somebody he knows will find the thread eventually and tip him off, but catface is a wirehead and is therefore eternally online and unable to leave social media (nullifying the threat of scaring the cow away). Hopefully you guys take that into account and don't dismiss this as a-logging, and we can all share a laugh (or cry considering that catface used to be way less fucked up and it's sad to see what he's become). You will see me update this post repeatedly to fix errors and add more information, not that I don't normally do that with all my posts. The guy who sent me a lot of this info unfortunately got himself banned from catface's obscure games Discord, which is now private and no longer has catface in it anyways, so no more content unless there's info I've not come across yet. Said informant is very insistent on the theory that catface was groomed by Mike, so I'm just putting that out there. This post turned out a lot bigger than I thought it would and now looks like an OP to a thread, and if it does belong in a thread of its own, then please let me know or get a janny to move it a standalone thread, just don't delete it. I put a lot of effort into making this (well it was only an hour or so, but it was an hour or so of me navigating link mazes and uncovering social media accounts, and I could easily do it again but it's tedious).
Special thanks to the dude who introduced me to this spectacle and provided me with much of the information needed to get this post off the ground.


*Social Media*

catanuki YouTube - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8Ob6USZag1UAe79AyCwkhA (Archive)
catanuki Twitter - https://twitter.com/catanuki_r_us (Archive)
catanuki Blogspot (Inactive) - http://catanuki.blogspot.com/ (Archive)
catanuki Blogger (Inactive) - https://www.blogger.com/profile/14492451964937390955 (Archive)
catface's YouTube (Inactive) - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTXUaPeckTyXB8reXYIl6gw (Archive)
catface's Twitter (Inactive) - https://twitter.com/c4tf4c3 (Archive)
catface's archive.org - https://archive.org/details/@c4tf4c3Archive (Archive)
catface's Email - catface@protonmail.com
catface's VidLii (Inactive) - https://www.vidlii.com/user/catface (Archive)
catface's Gaming VidLii (Inactive) - https://www.vidlii.com/user/catfaceplays (Archive)
catface's Soundcloud (Inactive) - https://soundcloud.com/keiteyei (Archive)
catface's Bitview (Inactive) - http://www.bitview.net/profile.php?user=catface (Archive)
catface's Bandcamp (Inactive) - https://keiteyei.bandcamp.com/releases (Archive)
catface's FriendProject (Inactive) - https://www.friendproject.net/catface (Archive)
catface's DeviantArt (Inactive) - https://www.deviantart.com/keiteyei (Archive)
catface's FurAffinity - https://www.furaffinity.net/user/c4tf4c3 (Archive)
catface's Pateron - https://www.patreon.com/catanuki (Archive)
catface's Newgrounds (Inactive, and of note I found that somebody already saved an archive of it months ago) - https://catface-official.newgrounds.com/ (Archive)
catface's Neocities, which seems to be down except for a page advertising his album. The main page has an "enter" redirect hyperlink that leads to a 404) - https://catface.neocities.org/album01.htm (Archive)
"Klonoa's Dream" Geocities (Not catface's site but he's referenced it a few times), which loads for a second and then redirects to an impossible to bypass Aloha News popup ad that exits the page, and is baked into the site LOL - http://geocities.ws/klonoas_dream (Archive)
Mikey's YouTube (No uploads, but playlists are actively being updated) - https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC3Lt_N65vsA6BmIzTs4PILQ (Archive)
Mikey's Twitter - https://twitter.com/greatgarble (Archive)


----------



## osooolemiiio (May 21, 2021)

Cat Phuckers said:


>


Sad to see furfags getting their paws on classic like _Fantadroms._
(At least the purple goo alien cat is a she, so it's not quite _faggy_, just lopsided)


----------



## Robotic Richard Simmons (Jun 7, 2021)

I found out about this guy from the Ferzu thread. He's a 300lb+ tranny furry (his fursona is a Kaiju  ) lives in Wisconsin that is just a complete train wreck and has some pretty cringey posts that made me chuckle. He reminds me a lot of ADF.





Wants to shoot people:









_*"DON'T OBJECTIFY ME TO SATISFY YOUR FETISH"*_





... proceeds to objectify himself?


















Have fun, I have plenty of gems from this monster of a human being.


----------



## El Pútrido Degenerado (Jun 12, 2021)

Okay. This is the first time I have ever posted on the forums here, so I am going to make this brief. The person in question is the owner of a YouTube channel dubbed "Virginity Clan"... which is a name very fitting for someone who is into some pretty fucked up shit. Mainly, he has expressed his interests in cub yiff, and is a self proclaimed "reviewer" of other furry smut, INCLUDING CUB YIFF, and has made multiple videos on Youtube reviewing said content.

In the first video attached, this man does a critique of cover-art for a cub porn strip. In the 2nd, the man labels all of their favorite "yiffs", which at 7:06, includes HIM DESCRIBING HIS INTERESTS FOR 14 YEAR-OLD CHARACTERS Don't watch it if you don't want to see that kind of shit. archive.md for those vids are also below.

https://archive.md/SU1cG
https://archive.md/JHjna
Also, here is what his youtube looks like.

https://archive.md/YGfsF
His Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5NKy9j5nxjQAip5k_k8_pA

Edit: Apparently this particular person has been making content before, back in 2016. but I cannot officially confirm this.It may have been removed by Youtube staff. I dunno.


----------



## Pukebucket (Jun 12, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> Okay. This is the first time I have ever posted on the forums here, so I am going to make this brief. The person in question is the owner of a YouTube channel dubbed "Virginity Clan"... which is a name very fitting for someone who is into some pretty fucked up shit. Mainly, he has expressed his interests in cub yiff, and is a self proclaimed "reviewer" of other furry smut, INCLUDING CUB YIFF, and has made multiple videos on Youtube reviewing said content.
> 
> In the first video attached, this man does a critique of cover-art for a cub porn strip. In the 2nd, the man labels all of their favorite "yiffs", which at 7:06, includes HIM DESCRIBING HIS INTERESTS FOR 14 YEAR-OLD CHARACTERS Don't watch it if you don't want to see that kind of shit. archive.md for those vids are also below.
> 
> ...


You don't need to censor words here, my dude. Nobody's eyes are going to spontaneously explode from reading about yet another creep salivating over cub porn; pedophillia is brought up regularly in 70% of the threads featured here, unfortunately.


----------



## El Pútrido Degenerado (Jun 12, 2021)

Pukebucket said:


> You don't need to censor words here, my dude. Nobody's eyes are going to spontaneously explode from reading about yet another creep salivating over cub porn; pedophillia is brought up regularly in 70% of the threads featured here, unfortunately.


Thanks for letting me know about that. I'll try to only censor when absolutely needed then.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jun 12, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> Thanks for letting me know about that. I'll try to only censor when absolutely needed then.


Or use spoilers for NSFW content like archiving degenerate shit. No one cares if you say nigger here.


----------



## Liquid Marlon (Jun 13, 2021)

Leftover shit for my Rivals of Aether post on the Fnf thread.

That can be founded here


The soyalorian said:


> The best comparison I can think of would be the Rivals of Aether Workshop direct, it's mostly just random ocs and some pre-existing characters.


I had all the shit laying around cuz I was thinking about making a Rivals thread for a while then spent the whole night screenshotting woke skins and researching something that I probably should have done in reverse order.

The maker of Rivals (Dan Fornace) seems like a chill guy who is just a nerd that made a furry Smash bros ripoff, nothing too interesting or funny about him.

Now I could have made it more about the community but there isn't anything too special in it, it's just the basic bitch woke Twitter kind of people nothing truly unique but that doesn't mean there is some funny shit going on with them just don't know if it's enough to hold a whole thread.

Anyways here are my findings.

So I brought up in my post that Rivals doesn't seem to like associating itself with politics (which makes all the people who bitch about if you're a bigot then get out of the community kinda funny) but that doesn't stop people from making the base game politic themselves.

(First one is using the custom skin system, something that I think you can bring online lel and the right one is a custom workshop skin that has a shit-ton of other gay flag alts to it)





Spoiler: side relevant thing



They made a fucking American skin (that you have to buy btw) for the big gay purple bird lol





Anyways before I talk about the last thing I have to say, here are two extra little bonus things.

For most of Sai's mods that are just normally anime furry bullshit from an RPG game he wants to make have a ding sound whenever you reach the trans rights skins.


Spoiler: (side thing) context



on who he is: He's some mtf weeb that has the obsession to add his shitty anime furry the characters to Rivals, he cries about people thinking his mods are out of place on Twitter.




So I feel like I should follow up on the last statement and share some of their bitching/self-pity posting on Twitter.

(the last one is them sending their fans after some kid on DA lel)




Btw on my journey of looking through their shit, I found a lot of horny posting something that both trannies and furries are known for so it wasn't too surprising.




Anyways here is a shitty meme by him showcasing how he floods the workshop with his weeb shit.

(Note yes that thing over the black man is his persona and it's also his V-Tuber thing)




Talking about weeb shit and vtubers here is a video of their V-Tuber avatar and their voice in action.

Note: the caption of this video is sympathy whoring about their constant depression face or some shit




Your browser is not able to display this video.





Now there is some more I could say about them but they are just one of many in the fandom, the fandom can be basically summed up perfectly by them with there being only some outliers like Muno/Munomario777 where they are just normal people.

Either way, I feel like I should end this with a beautiful very fitting tweet by the maker of Rivals himself.





Btw here's a video showcasing it.




Your browser is not able to display this video.



And on that note, I want to say how kinda hard it was for me to determine the normal pink and blue skins (something that's rare but still happens) trans rights skins. Even if they have a name that doesn't fully coincide with troons that doesn't mean that they aren't.

A good example would be Tomongus because he has a normal cyan skin called "cotton candy" but it was really a trans right skin, something that I probably wouldn't even know if it wasn't shown in the screenshots of the character's Workshop page.





Spoiler: (side note) Tomongus has a cute little hamster in him








So the last thing I want to bring up and I mentioned this in my original post is that I should go a little more in-depth.

Loadent (and Aleira) are just awful SJW art style trash.




My problem isn't the moveset or thing but Loadent did feel abit janky when I played him but no that's not the main problem, the main problem is just how ugly they are.

They don't fit in with the rest of the game and its cast plus they go against the rules set in-universe like how Loadent is from the future like Clairen but you couldn't even tell that from looking at his design and the only reason why he's even from the future in the first place is so he can have a "cool" backstory and electricity powers.

Also, the idea of an avatar-like character with all the elements (which is what Aleira is) has already been done and better by Mezo, who is pretty simply designed but at least his a design is cute and doesn't hurt to look at.


Spoiler: Mezo








Anyways here is one of the creator's thumbnails where you can see just how off-looking his art style is.




And that's really all I have to say, I stopped looking in-depth after a while because I didn't expect to find anything too different but who knows I might be wrong, the most interesting thing about Rivals is how three of its devs are just normal something that partially brought up in brief.




You would expect them all to be furry weirdos and they may still be but at the least, they don't publicly show it.

I didn't look super in-depth into them so maybe that statement is wrong but from what I've seen they seem to be just normal guys who take their job seriously which again is a good thing but it's just kind of weird because of the game they're working on and the fanbase around it.

Anyways I said three of them, I did find atleast one person who works on Rivers and is a Furry coomer.

(I find it funny how their banner is of the furry spin-off game lel)




They are one of the artists for the game and tweet some questionable things, so yeah, that's where I'll leave for this.


----------



## Volkamer (Jun 26, 2021)

Imagine having thirty FurAffinity accounts and your sibling having just as many..if not more. Now imagine that it's for no actual good reason and it's not because you're evading anything and it's just because rather than simply keep uploading to that account everytime you find something else you like..you just make a whole ass new account. Or because you think your OCs deserve their own account for some fucking reason. (then you just stop caring about that Oh So Special OC when you get a new one..rinse and repeat)

How the fuck to people keep up with all of those emails and shit? How do people justify moving accounts every time the wind shifts or every time they get a new OC. How does anybody actually believe their shit is that special when they almost never break like..thirty watchers. 

There are two specific people this is about but I won't bother linking their 60+ accounts unless people are curious. This is more or less a passing comment and a partial vent about how excessive and extra some people are. 

(also that's on FurAffinity alone. Who the hell knows how many accounts they also have on Deviantart, Weasyl, Toyhou.se, etc)


----------



## Yoshii (Jul 29, 2021)

The soyalorian said:


> They don't fit in with the rest of the game and its cast plus they go against the rules set in-universe


If you put this much laser beam autism into identifying theme of the giver maybe you wouldn't have failed writing class 


The soyalorian said:


> You would expect them all to be furry weirdos and they may still be but at the least, they don't publicly show it.





The soyalorian said:


> Anyways I said three of them, I did find atleast one person who works on Rivers and is a Furry coomer.





The soyalorian said:


> Anyways here is one of the creator's thumbnails where you can see just how off-looking his art style is.





The soyalorian said:


> Loadent (and Aleira) are just awful SJW art style trash.


holy shit nigga, you could be a great journalist with how much you "read between the lines" 


The soyalorian said:


> you can see just how off-looking his art style is.





The soyalorian said:


> he has a normal cyan skin called "cotton candy" but it was really a trans right skin,





The soyalorian said:


> gay flag alts


I missed the part where the co-creator was some troon diaper fetishist, or how they had some incestuous drama... but all I see is run of the mill downie appeasment



The soyalorian said:


> but there isn't anything too special in it


sums up your post really well


----------



## Yoshii (Jul 29, 2021)

SCP 049 said:


> don't want to see that kind of shit


Theres no way your not like 14 with that roblox pfp 


SCP 049 said:


> Virginity Clan


honestly kind of interested how you discovered these folks


SCP 049 said:


> pretty fucked up shit


maybe a 2/10 on the scale of fucked up shit. Really high quality editing but just... why on furry lolis lmfao









						AnArchie does an self-expose vid
					

*description*




					www.youtube.com
				











						AnArchie does an self-expose vid - YouTube
					

archived 29 Jul 2021 08:36:36 UTC




					archive.md
				





> "watching furry porn while underage saved my life, it gave me a reason to get out of bed in the morning"


fantasy's of boning the dumb bird from monster musume gave me morning erections, aka a reason to wake up in the morning 



> "danish and age of consent is 15"


well at least we know why he is what he is



Spoiler: his channel banner hahahaha 








I chuckled when I saw that blue thing holding the sign. Your so autistic you didn't even include this in the OP? a shame.

Archived FA https://archive.md/xc4C5, e621 looked like a CC of the same bio with more basic porn. It seems to me that he uses inkbunny the most, probably some eurofag site, plus I dont have an account on it, so you do the damn digging you lazy nigger


> Discord: AnArchie#2000  Amba#9174 (not sure if this is an alt or what) e621: AnArchie69 inkbunny: AnArchie furaffinity: AnArchie69 virginity clan discord server: https://discord.gg/G2YmSxz mai alt: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCwSx87JfvME3LtTPQHVxrXw



in the FA shouts, so yes, there is probably highly edited furry porn review lost media :_(


> DannyFaceless
> Posted a year ago​​Dude, your channel got terminated!​



His calls himself chris


Spoiler: a pic of him from yt











Spoiler: his discord rules











> -talk of cub/loli/shota or feral porn "morality"


coolest rule 


Also used my magic skills (randomly flipping through his messages on discord in his server) and found this


Spoiler: reddit rabbithole?








At first I thought this was an unfunny joke. But no, no its all canon. I looked at his reddit and theres a bunch of lore. Im tired of doing capachas at 5am so you archive it yourself.  If you would look at his ghost pepper video it links back to this reddit. 





						r/osugame - REMINDER THAT I'M GOING THROUGH WITH MY VOW TO SING AND EAT GHOST PEBERS IF POLAND LOSES
					

160 votes and 53 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				






Spoiler: lol










honestly im really tired and I dont really think this guy did anything to deserve a lolcow status. Everfur a dime and dozen likes cub. The yt channel is a bit laugh worthy though. 

Keep digging and see if you hit gold in his discord messages tho. I didn't find anything spectacular.



Spoiler: inkbunny is a cub haven idk











Spoiler: your literally bullying an army reject


----------



## salmonfish (Aug 3, 2021)

Yoshii said:


> Spoiler: his discord rules


it is worth noting that many lewdfurs type in chats with very specific mannerisms n shit, nicholas c. corbin does the exact same thing with cat onomatopoeia puns its absurd


----------



## Volkamer (Aug 23, 2021)

Yoshii said:


> Spoiler: his discord rules
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whitebreadmetropolis (Sep 8, 2021)

@Yoshii You’re an idiot. Can you please stop shitting up the thread with your awful takes? Imagine defending cub porn, of all things.


----------



## Precursor James (Sep 10, 2021)

-wrong thread-


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 10, 2021)

I have personally had the displeasure meeting this lowcow and holy shit is everything in the Article true but then some. But anons is this worthy of a thread?


https://archive.md/QwhrX/again?url=https://encyclopediadramatica.online/index.php?title=Shadowfox


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 10, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I have personally had the displeasure meeting this lowcow and holy shit is everything in the Article true but then some. But anons is this worthy of a thread?
> 
> 
> https://archive.md/QwhrX/again?url=https://encyclopediadramatica.online/index.php?title=Shadowfox


Not exactly since any trace of this person is seemingly gone from the fandom after around six or seven years ago. If you do have a history with this furry then why don't you share what your story was with him?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 10, 2021)

Spoonomancer said:


> Not exactly since any trace of this person is seemingly gone from the fandom after around six or seven years ago. If you do have a history with this furry then why don't you share what your story was with him?


To make a long story short from 2018-2020 I was friends with this dude and his ex boyfriend. Everything posted in the encyclopedia dramatica article is true but it continues. He and his ex joined Ampgaurd a fantasy larp group. During his time he managed to try and feed everyone raw food and his ex went psycho after taking a bunch of Xanax and went insane the dudes name is Justin Smith I think his Facebook still exists.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Oct 10, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> To make a long story short from 2018-2020 I was friends with this dude and his ex boyfriend. Everything posted in the encyclopedia dramatica article is true but it continues. He and his ex joined Ampgaurd a fantasy larp group. During his time he managed to try and feed everyone raw food and his ex went psycho after taking a bunch of Xanax and went insane the dudes name is Justin Smith I think his Facebook still exists.


Oh darn, that sounds like something. But still not enough to warrant calling for an entire thread on someone over. Sure, that would have been the standard for this thread six years ago but times have changed. I do however agree that they're a personal lolcow of yours.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 10, 2021)

Spoonomancer said:


> Oh darn, that sounds like something. But still not enough to warrant calling for an entire thread on someone over. Sure, that would have been the standard for this thread six years ago but times have changed. I do however agree that they're a personal lolcow of yours.


I have some images of this winner.

This is the current Facebook account of this guy.





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com
				



Probably nothing much but the dude also has a telegram account too.
@Kitstar55 definitely should ask some of y'all to do more poking I know the current guys address too.


Spoiler warning Personal info ahead 


1703 14th Street Plano Texas
75074

Currently last known Cell phone number
(469) 583-7380

It's not much I know but ive lost contact since the beginning of 2021 but address and phone are still the same.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Oct 10, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Justin Smith


I fucking hate you.



LeChampion1992 said:


> I have some images of this winner.
> 
> This is the current Facebook account of this guy.
> 
> ...



I don't hate you as much.


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 10, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> I have some images of this winner.
> 
> This is the current Facebook account of this guy.
> 
> ...





Spoiler: gross









did a search of his name, and this popped up in a server that I was keeping tabs on

nothing of interest, just furry degeneracy


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 11, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> Spoiler: gross
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kek nice work fren.  Yeah the guy is disgusting in real life like if you saw the dudes house it could compete for nastiest homes on 4chan.


----------



## Green-Machine (Oct 11, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> Kek nice work fren.  Yeah the guy is disgusting in real life like if you saw the dudes house it could compete for nastiest homes on 4chan.


well the name looked familiar and seemed like someone I saw in passing in VRChat, and lo and behold it is. I never talked to them, but just from reading that dramatica link, I wouldn't doubt it


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 11, 2021)

Green-Machine said:


> well the name looked familiar and seemed like someone I saw in passing in VRChat, and lo and behold it is. I never talked to them, but just from reading that dramatica link, I wouldn't doubt it


The ED article doesn't do this person justice sadly. The insanity of this person would probably make pamperchu seem sane by comparison.


----------



## Troon Utopia Experiment (Oct 12, 2021)

LeChampion1992 said:


> The ED article doesn't do this person justice sadly. The insanity of this person would probably make pamperchu seem sane by comparison.



You've honestly got me hooked, but more proof is needed tbh. If they're not publicly making an ass of themselves then I won't be convinced, and like Green-Machine said before it still just seems like your average furry degeneracy slash lunacy.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (Oct 17, 2021)

Just rediscovered the Nala pillow guy


----------



## Dave. (Oct 18, 2021)

Former lolcow, but still a classic nonetheless. There was this woman named webkinzkittyxo who at the age of 14 was making melodramas involving stuffed animals and one of her videos that really caught my eye was her video where she cries on camera while pantomiming a stuffed dragon. 




I say former lolcow because afaik she never uploads on her YouTube channel anymore other then an update 5 years ago:




She’s living on her own, working, and seems to be living an independent life. And she’s not bad looking either.


----------



## t0rque (Oct 19, 2021)

I don't know where else to put this


Spoiler: why did you do that


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Oct 19, 2021)

t0rque said:


> I don't know where else to put this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: why did you do that
> ...


Isn't lupin the wolf that dog nonce who calls his pet/victim his husband?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Oct 20, 2021)

t0rque said:


> I don't know where else to put this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: why did you do that
> ...


Part of me is disgusted another part of me is intrigued. In short I am sickens yet curious to see more.


----------



## omori (Oct 20, 2021)

Vault said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Addendum to this dude, he owes $9,000 in unmade commissions.


----------



## Troonologist PhD (Oct 21, 2021)

This Clickhole quiz is relevant. It's making fun of autistic dragon furries/otherkin. I'm impressed at how well the writer understands the furrykin mindset.

Find Out Your Dragon Name As Long As It Isn’t Rugarth Because That One Is Mine​


----------



## who dare wins? (Nov 1, 2021)

Ok so, I have a fucking lolcow for you today. This individual I have known for about 5 months at this point. I met him through a former friend of mine (former since it turned out he is ok with ERPing with known pedophiles but that is a different story). Who is this person you may ask? His name is Mosley/Mos_ley or Mos



EDIT: Ifunny has been found
https://ifunny.co/user/Mos_ley 
This individual, in particular, I had known since I was on a server of his, Mal0_cord. At first, it seemed like a decent hang out with a lot of cool people. However, this man's rampant horniness simply had to ruin it all, inviting people others didn't like and overall started to really become a downright sexual freak. After 3 iterations of the server in 1 month, most people (including myself) left out of sheer disgust for him and not wanting drama (which included his E bf (known as flame) he abuses for art who is underaged befriending a script kiddie British hacker who hacked into his computer somehow). Shown below is his interactions with a fucking 16-year-old. let it be fucking known to any SS13 fag who sees this, Mos is a manipulative man who will jump at any opportunity to get sexually involved with anyone no matter their age since his BF is fucking 17.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Now I wouldn't mention him simply by this alone, no afterwards he had to do something far more autistic. he decided to open an SS13 server. Now, as you expect with such a Coomer, this would be a furry ERP server. You are correct in saying yes, it is indeed a furry ERP server. However it had no whitelist and little moderation involved, what does that mean? _kids fucking everywhere and griefers as well._ Our lovely little autist was so autistic he got his server taken down by *the man who owns BYOND/runs the operating system for BYOND along allowing a Redditor to take ownership of the server away from him. *because of this, mos claimed he was coming back on an alt. Subsequently, the server was DDOS'd right afterwards









						r/SS13 - SEXO:EROS be like this right now
					

54 votes and 95 comments so far on Reddit




					www.reddit.com
				



https://www.reddit.com/r/SS13/comments/qdu37o/local_fascist_fucks_around_finds_out/
And a video TLDR for the whole thing
https://streamable.com/8ctzdh


----------



## 2.D. (Nov 2, 2021)

who dare wins? said:


> Ok so, I have a fucking lolcow for you today. This individual I have known for about 5 months at this point. I met him through a former friend of mine (former since it turned out he is ok with ERPing with known pedophiles but that is a different story). Who is this person you may ask? His name is Mosley/Mos_ley or Mos
> 
> View attachment 2678174EDIT: Ifunny has been found
> https://ifunny.co/user/Mos_ley
> ...


>SS13
>Furries 
>Crippling autism

Yeah sounds about right


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 2, 2021)

Notan Alte said:


> >SS13
> >Furries
> >Crippling autism
> 
> Yeah sounds about right


How much worse has it gotten since coverage by big youtubers opened the floodgates?


----------



## who dare wins? (Nov 2, 2021)

Notan Alte said:


> >SS13
> >Furries
> >Crippling autism
> 
> Yeah sounds about right


Eh, he fled to SS13 after the whole mal0cord thing but yeah, not surprising in the slightest


----------



## 2.D. (Nov 2, 2021)

Toolbox said:


> How much worse has it gotten since coverage by big youtubers opened the floodgates?


Think TF2 but with actual clowns, not just disappointment clowns.


----------



## 2.D. (Nov 3, 2021)

Ah, I may as well throw my proverbial hat into the ring of disappointment. For some of yall that (for some reason) follow TJ Kirk/Drunken Peasants dumbfuckery, one of their more recent guests, Creamsicle, a massive furfag, tried to solicit me in DMs years ago (like 2016/17?) to pay for them to wear femboy bullshit on a stream.  I was underage at the time, so I hard-noped out of that. I wish I took a screenshot of the convo, but I ended up nuking that discord account for unrelated reasons.
I think they now run a furry porn discord?


----------



## Kelly's Yeeted Legs (Nov 23, 2021)

Google street view tour of Bakersfield, CA. with the narrator just sort of streetviewing around because what else is there to do?






I sent this to someone who used to live in Bakersfield. Apparently he used to work with this guy in real life.

No idea (lol) why Google didn't blur his face.

Edit:  From the comments


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 23, 2021)

Kelly's Yeeted Legs said:


> I sent this to someone who used to live in Bakersfield.


I think most people who live in Bakersfield deeply desire that in the future they'll be able to say they "used to" live in Bakersfield.


----------



## thegooddoctor (Nov 26, 2021)

Okay this guy has actually been mentioned here on a fairly old thread as I discovered recently (but I’ll get to that later) he used to be In school with me, back in high school, he had autism I think, and was in the same Support group as I was, but he was fairly nice and honestly quite intelligent teen. But fuck me was he awkward guy, he was deeply into Games, mainly Nintendo games, and we were even minor friends at one point and he would introduce me two many popular games and even showed me Valve games for the first time. He was fairly wealthy and his family came from a big line of game developers, his uncle Paul Wedgwood was even a main develop of the popular FPS Brink, and co founded the games company Splash Damage In the late 90s, responsible even for developing  games like Wolfenstein, Quake 3 Arena, and even Doom 3. His Net worth is $4 million so suffice to say he comes from impressive backgrounds

More to the point my old friend clearly harboured some skeletons in the closet, and could not contain his interests in his furry fetishes, constantly looking up on furaffinity in the local computer rooms during break or at lunchtimes, he was also an MLP/brony back in the day around 2011/2012, never shutting tf about Rainbow dash/ Twilight/Applejack/Scootaloo ‘what pony should I be’ bullshit. It got on my nerves but I liked him enough that I could forgive these eccentricities because he was still my friend, and I didn’t have a huge amount of those at the time (yeah I wasn’t that popular in high school either, sorry powerlevel I know )

I left that high school in 2013 and didn’t keep much in contact with him, but years after I discovered some BIG things about him that I’m not sure I wanted to, turns out he was far stranger and more of a freak than I ever thought. from another friend I was told the kid had rather  bad body issues, one instance he said he had real bad dandruff and could even see clumps of it coming out of his hair once, he also had really *bad *hygiene problems, one particular instance mentions that one day he smelled like shit, like actual shit coming from his arse, and the stench was so bad some teens actually ran out of the room they were reeling too bad. He was frequently known as that ‘gay furry that stank of shut’ and was the target of quite a few bullies sadly. This was all shocking to me at the time

But the biggest reveal of all was that he was a Massive furry and a HUGE tranny, he had a Twitter account dedicated entirely to his fursona, and spent an inordinate amount of time obsessed with tranny issues and even created his own transgender, sparkly Gay Fursona. He is part of the furry community known as ‘RAVEDOG/ Glitterfur communities, which focus on excessively pastel eye-wateringly brightand garish ‘sparkledog’ fursonas and characters that use excessive  colouring and are generally filled with nauseatingly amount of Blue, yellows and Pinks make each fursona a pain to look at with the amount of gayness on display.

The guy in question:

Real Name: ‘Freya’ Wedgwood
Age:23
Birthday: January 20th 1998
Workplace: University of Southampton
Nationality: British

His Twitter: https://twitter.com/photonicdog?s=21
Furafinnity:https://www.furaffinity.net/user/photonicdog
Twitch: https://m.twitch.tv/photonicdog (streams fairly regularly)
Official Website: https://photonic.dog/ prepare for incoming eye strain!

His appearance:







It’s always sad to see a friend up on here, please don’t be too hard on the guy, because compared to most furries, he’s genuinely quite intelligent and accomplished. Still a furry though.


----------



## UnholyFrogMaster (Jan 16, 2022)

Has anyone mentioned the dude who has been trying to dox and send death threats to furry artists if they don't draw foot fetish art of James and Otto the cat? Every now and then this guy pops up and he's either an ex-Chris Chan ween who thinks every single furry on earth is lolcow material, or they're another autistic retard who got access to a computer.


----------



## Vault (Jan 16, 2022)

UnholyFrogMaster said:


> Has anyone mentioned the dude who has been trying to dox and send death threats to furry artists if they don't draw foot fetish art of James and Otto the cat? Every now and then this guy pops up and he's either an ex-Chris Chan ween who thinks every single furry on earth is lolcow material, or they're another autistic retard who got access to a computer.


Ha, he was mentioned on the Furrynotes twitter before with these screenshots.


Spoiler



















The last one is fucking gold 



Edit because I did some digging and yeah, various banned accounts on FA with the worst uploads. I guess that's the quality you get when asking for things for free.   Usernames I found were Blackcatcoffee, doritosmaster1234 and blokeman345


Spoiler


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jan 16, 2022)

Vault said:


> Edit because I did some digging and yeah, various banned accounts on FA with the worst uploads. I guess that's the quality you get when asking for things for free. Usernames I found were Blackcatcoffee, doritosmaster1234 and blokeman345


Accounts I'm finding are: 
1. Wizardmaster1984
2. Flyerboy1234 (FA account for this account is deleted entirely?)
3. Doritosmaster1234
4. Drfryguy100 (this one is notable because I've seen this one twice and it's apparently a Discord account? I can't seem to find a tag for this person)
5. Killerlad789


----------



## UnholyFrogMaster (Jan 16, 2022)

Vault said:


> Ha, he was mentioned on the Furrynotes twitter before with these screenshots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I know a few of these artists who get messages from him. Some wanna see how much contact they can keep with him because he's a rare bread of autism you don't see much anymore.


----------



## O.O (Feb 27, 2022)

Knew a girl some years ago who was a target of stalking. The guy who stalked her was one of these niggers who like to pretend they're dragons, but had an interesting twist - would regularly sexually fantasize about his draconic self viciously raping his human self.


----------



## Tehshigelisok (Feb 28, 2022)

This one furry I know, we'll call him B, commissions and favorites almost nothing but cartoony and/or morbidly obese characters. I have legit never seen him go for anything beyond casual nudity in his tastes, but about 75% of the time it's characters who are built like the Goodyear blimp. He has all the standard furry crushes such as Lola Bunny, Minerva Mink, Sally Acorn, and that generic-ass wolf girl from Sing 2. Most of his commissions are just his generic-ass characters singing and/or playing drums (apparently he's an "aspiring drummer"), or fanart of his furry waifu du jour.

He's in a game show chat on Telegram, and he constantly complains about any changes. When Alex Trebek died, everyone else was either mourning the loss, or celebrating his life. Meanwhile, B was screeching in ALL CAPS about how the show was ruined and he was boycotting it forever. Then the exact same thing happened when Mike Richards was promoted to host, and a third time when Mike was fired. He's actually left and rejoined the group several times. He's also been super judgmental toward contestants, even though no fewer than five people in this group have actually competed on a game show (myself included).

B also has a "talk show" on YouTube where he just rambles about pointless trivia related to video games while in an extremely mediocre raccoon fursuit. He doesn't even try to put on a character and just uses his normal nasal monotone. He's been doing this for over three years and not a single one of his videos has hit 300 views yet. There's also footage of him dancing and singing in suit at various cons' talent shows; needless to say, he's not very good.

B spread rumors at Anthrocon 2018 about my friend M, claiming that she kicked him out of her room at 1 in the morning to have sex. M said that what happened was B was begging her and the other roommates to go watch him perform at the talent show; when they politely declined because they were playing games, he apparently started screaming and banging his head against the wall. Another time M asked B politely to turn down his video of Dr. Pimple Popper because she thought it was disgusting, and B refused and threw another tantrum. She's stated that he's done this many other times, sometimes even in public spaces at cons. Apparently one public tantrum got so bad that it led to B making death threats against an artist and getting banned from that con entirely. I've known M for like 20 years and she's super chill, so I don't know why B would even try to cast her in such a negative light.

I actually met B at Anthrocon a few years ago when a friend of mine was hosting a Wheel of Fortune game. B legit had no idea how to play and kept calling letters that were already on the board. He still had no money about halfway through the game, so he rage-quit and someone else had to finish the game for him. He apparently has a habit of this, as I have friends who host game shows online, and B has a habit of rage-quitting whenever things don't go his way, apologizing, claiming he's a failure, lather rinse repeat. Last year at Anthrocon, a friend of a friend hosted a Jeopardy! panel; both the host and the other two members of my team (we competed in teams of three) refused to even let B in the room.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 28, 2022)

Been here since December 14th but the name matches a furaffinity...alright then.


Spoiler


----------



## NerdShamer (Feb 28, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> View attachment 3026585
> 
> Been here since December 14th but the name matches a furaffinity...alright then.
> 
> ...


Make sure that you post this on a jannies' wall before he changes his name!


----------



## 0 2 (Feb 28, 2022)

Tehshigelisok said:


> This one furry I know, we'll call him B, commissions and favorites almost nothing but cartoony and/or morbidly obese characters. I have legit never seen him go for anything beyond casual nudity in his tastes, but about 75% of the time it's characters who are built like the Goodyear blimp. He has all the standard furry crushes such as Lola Bunny, Minerva Mink, Sally Acorn, and that generic-ass wolf girl from Sing 2. Most of his commissions are just his generic-ass characters singing and/or playing drums (apparently he's an "aspiring drummer"), or fanart of his furry waifu du jour.
> 
> He's in a game show chat on Telegram, and he constantly complains about any changes. When Alex Trebek died, everyone else was either mourning the loss, or celebrating his life. Meanwhile, B was screeching in ALL CAPS about how the show was ruined and he was boycotting it forever. Then the exact same thing happened when Mike Richards was promoted to host, and a third time when Mike was fired. He's actually left and rejoined the group several times. He's also been super judgmental toward contestants, even though no fewer than five people in this group have actually competed on a game show (myself included).
> 
> ...


Allow me to summarize:
1) You make this vaguepost to complain about somebody you won't even name even though you give very specific details, and it seems primarily because he liked Jeopardy and was a sour sport over a Wheel of Fortune knockoff.
2) You start off by making fun of the guy's fetish for fatties when you favorite porn of obese furries along with humanoid lobsters, decapitated bodies, living latex, a spaceship, a lava lamp, and a banana with a horse vagina.
3) You then report to me complaining about somebody Googling your username and expect me to censor it while saying it's "off topic."

No, the topic is now _you_. Why would you even be vague about the details when you sign up using your own username? The only people who would be upset would know you by that username anyway, and as I said, the details give away who you're talking about to anybody who has ties to that hapless wretch. I would have the sneaking suspicion you're trying to frame some other dumb furry if you didn't try to report the person who outed you. And I don't care if they were the ones who posted the screenshot, they're _your_ favorites, _you _reported it, and made _me_ look at them.

But even if I wasn't disgruntled by that fact, I'm not censoring somebody because you couldn't read the dozen warnings not to sign up using the same username as everywhere else, especially when it's linked to the awful drawings you decided the world needed to know you masturbate to. The least you could do is name whatever nobody you're trying to throw under the bus so the thread moves away from laughing at you faster.


----------



## Activelo (Feb 28, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> View attachment 3026585
> 
> Been here since December 14th but the name matches a furaffinity...alright then.
> 
> ...


I don't know what I should be more disappointed by: the fact that he's been here since 2014 and never thought to change his name or that it took this long for somebody to google his username.


----------



## Adamska (Feb 28, 2022)

And this thread has the PA requesting faggot out themselves once again. There's a reason why I stick around this thread in particular.

Also mocking someone for their degenerate fetish when you legit have signs of genuinely wanting to fuck animals and a mutilation fetish is very kino, and no you're not better than them. Honestly, the strongly tistic fat fetishist you tried to throw under the bus for attention seems in the right compared to that.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 28, 2022)

Tehshigelisok said:


> This one furry I know, we'll call him B, commissions and favorites almost nothing but cartoony and/or morbidly obese characters. I have legit never seen him go for anything beyond casual nudity in his tastes, but about 75% of the time it's characters who are built like the Goodyear blimp. He has all the standard furry crushes such as Lola Bunny, Minerva Mink, Sally Acorn, and that generic-ass wolf girl from Sing 2. Most of his commissions are just his generic-ass characters singing and/or playing drums (apparently he's an "aspiring drummer"), or fanart of his furry waifu du jour.
> 
> He's in a game show chat on Telegram, and he constantly complains about any changes. When Alex Trebek died, everyone else was either mourning the loss, or celebrating his life. Meanwhile, B was screeching in ALL CAPS about how the show was ruined and he was boycotting it forever. Then the exact same thing happened when Mike Richards was promoted to host, and a third time when Mike was fired. He's actually left and rejoined the group several times. He's also been super judgmental toward contestants, even though no fewer than five people in this group have actually competed on a game show (myself included).
> 
> ...


you dumb nigger you sit on this account for _that_ long and you powerlevel this hard? The least you could have done was have some fucked up kinks in your FA you retard


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 28, 2022)

0 1 said:


> 3) You then report to me complaining about somebody Googling your username and expect me to censor it while saying it's "off topic."


Thanks for confirming the FA page is legitimate.


0 1 said:


> they're _your_ favorites


What I posted wasn't his favorites. What I posted was his submissions. His art he paid for.  Makes it even funnier.


----------



## NerdShamer (Feb 28, 2022)

0 1 said:


> I'm not censoring somebody because you couldn't read the dozen warnings not to sign up using the same username as everywhere else, especially when it's linked to the awful drawings you decided the world needed to know you masturbate to.


We should probably get rid of this and most of the registration warnings, at this point.



> *Hide your powerlevel.* Avoid revealing intimate, embarrassing details about yourself in public boards. These threads are not your personal blog and we are not an asylum.


It's pretty obvious that they can't be bothered to read it.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 28, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> The least you could have done was have some fucked up kinks in your FA you retard


I don't know about you, but characters missing limbs or with their lower halves attached backwards are some pretty fucked up kinks. At least one of those pictures has a characters head pulled off while being fucked. 

What a fucking retard. Pissing and moaning over something as mild as someone paying for fat fetish bullshit, while having a gallery full of flat out body horror. One should not throw stones in glass houses.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 28, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> I don't know about you, but characters missing limbs or with their lower halves attached backwards are some pretty fucked up kinks. At least one of those pictures has a characters head pulled off while being fucked.
> 
> What a fucking retard. Pissing and moaning over something as mild as someone paying for fat fetish bullshit, while having a gallery full of flat out body horror. One should not throw stones in glass houses.


I just woke up at the time I made that original post, and I definitely do agree with you now that I'm seeing some of the stuff that's really fucking islamic. I could have gone a while longer without seeing that character giving a reverse-blowjob on someone.


----------



## Adamska (Feb 28, 2022)

Gotta love how he changed his name to hide on the rest of the site how he tried to PA request the site on a sperg with a fat fetish and a love of game shows, and then outed himself as paying for drawn bestiality and mutilation.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Feb 28, 2022)

Adamska said:


> Gotta love how he changed his name to hide on the rest of the site how he tried to PA request the site on a sperg with a fat fetish and a love of game shows, and then outed himself as paying for drawn bestiality and mutilation.


Fun fact: Like other forums, KF doesn't change the username on old posts prior to the name change. So therefore, even if he changes his name the posts will forever be associated with his old posts.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Feb 28, 2022)

Blargle Floop said:


> This one furry I know, we'll call him B, commissions and favorites almost nothing but cartoony and/or morbidly obese characters. I have legit never seen him go for anything beyond casual nudity in his tastes, but about 75% of the time it's characters who are built like the Goodyear blimp. He has all the standard furry crushes such as Lola Bunny, Minerva Mink, Sally Acorn, and that generic-ass wolf girl from Sing 2. Most of his commissions are just his generic-ass characters singing and/or playing drums (apparently he's an "aspiring drummer"), or fanart of his furry waifu du jour.
> 
> He's in a game show chat on Telegram, and he constantly complains about any changes. When Alex Trebek died, everyone else was either mourning the loss, or celebrating his life. Meanwhile, B was screeching in ALL CAPS about how the show was ruined and he was boycotting it forever. Then the exact same thing happened when Mike Richards was promoted to host, and a third time when Mike was fired. He's actually left and rejoined the group several times. He's also been super judgmental toward contestants, even though no fewer than five people in this group have actually competed on a game show (myself included).
> 
> ...


Amusingly, I know exactly who you're talking about.

Even more amusing is that you some how thought this post was a good idea with your lame attempts at calling out someone without naming them and providing the most milquetoast bullshit as evidence of Beeton being a lolcow worth any attention.

EDIT: And , I don't think I've come across a more boring Twitter feed in all of my years.  Tweet after tweet after tweet after tweet of lousy tweet about shitty music.  https://twitter.com/10lbhammerbp  (Archive in progress)


----------



## The Atlantic Ocean (Feb 28, 2022)

Uncle Warren said:


> View attachment 3026585
> 
> Been here since December 14th but the name matches a furaffinity...alright then.
> 
> ...



Ah, TenPoundHammer! His autism takes him all over the internet from his home in northeast Michigan, especially if it involves closed malls, Wheel of Fortune, or deleting things on Wikipedia. 

Among the remarkable things about him is the seven-year, 214-page thread on jboard.tv (a Jeopardy fan forum) created just so he doesn’t clutter the rest of that forum with his thoughts on how hard Jeopardy is. The top half of page 213 encapsulates his attitude and the effect he has on other internet users.

He turns 35 in March and lives with his mother, a special ed teacher who dislikes the furry fandom. I guess Mama tried.



Spoiler: Pic








(https://archive.ph/wVSfP)




				This private information is unavailable to guests due to policies enforced by third-parties.


----------



## Dahmer (Feb 28, 2022)

If he wasn't such a boring example of terminal autism a thread would be in order. 

While he came here in order to bitch about someone else being annoying enough to get banned and blocked everywhere, Tenpoundhammer has also had a habit of getting himself blocked by artists he's commissioned, something he's vocally complained about. The fact he has not only a reputation that precedes him but one that also exists outside furry shit comes as a surprise.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Feb 28, 2022)

Dahmer said:


> If he wasn't such a boring example of terminal autism a thread would be in order.


It might actually be a halal thread and an admin would have to clear it first.


----------



## I Want To Believe (Feb 28, 2022)

The Atlantic Ocean said:


> Ah, TenPoundHammer! His autism takes him all over the internet from his home in northeast Michigan, especially if it involves closed malls, Wheel of Fortune, or deleting things on Wikipedia.
> 
> Among the remarkable things about him is the seven-year, 214-page thread on jboard.tv (a Jeopardy fan forum) created just so he doesn’t clutter the rest of that forum with his thoughts on how hard Jeopardy is. The top half of page 213 encapsulates his attitude and the effect he has on other internet users.
> 
> ...


He did have an ED page eons ago (last archive is 2010) but it was lackluster and I suppose it was nuked by himself as he was active on the site's chat. Brags about all the years he's wasted his life editing Wikipedia, all the experiences he's had at furry conventions and and how much he knows about the history of Michigan's retail from all the times he bought shit somewhere. His discord tag is TenPoundHammer#3715. Given enough material I think he'd be worthy of a page as he seems to be everywhere.


----------



## BoJanglesMcDuff (Mar 7, 2022)

who dare wins? said:


> Ok so, I have a fucking lolcow for you today. This individual I have known for about 5 months at this point. I met him through a former friend of mine (former since it turned out he is ok with ERPing with known pedophiles but that is a different story). Who is this person you may ask? His name is Mosley/Mos_ley or Mos
> 
> View attachment 2678174EDIT: Ifunny has been found
> https://ifunny.co/user/Mos_ley
> ...


I'm an iFunny user, I've known he was a piece of shit for awhile. A friend of mine and my gf's (an underage girl) complained about how he'd flirt with her and try to get her to draw porn for him. Not only this, but she also said his friend (https://www.ifunny.co/user/SCP_1471_ ) did the same. We tried to tell people on iFunny what was going on, but people let him off the hook because "He's our friend!" They're doing that right now, he's not facing any sort of backlash for what he's done. There are a couple of other pedophiles on the app that can just exist with no punishment because of "cunnylarp". They see it all as a joke and don't care, even when some of them brag about watching CP and post screenshots of it. This app should fucking die honestly


----------



## Berserk Fury (Mar 9, 2022)

All of the stories in this thread make me happy that I've never been friends with any furry that I've ever encountered.


----------



## SaltyFanta (Mar 24, 2022)

Spent a year maybe a year and a half watching my friend become a furry.

Started with some suspicious content accidentally posted on Discord. Overtime he began to become more furry, classic wolf fursona, new internet moniker, the whole nine yards.

Became a complete coomer, talking about sex and dildos, 'accidentally' sending sexual videos. Talking openly about furry porn and sending me it.

It's odd, I expected it to be like trooning out, but behind all the furry coomer stuff he hasn't changed as a person. His antics are kinda funny. Not quite a lolcow but some familiar lolcow qualities. Underlying feeling he wants me to be a furry though.


----------



## Blacked (Mar 28, 2022)

I’ve watched this video so many times, and I’m surprised more people haven’t found it yet. Basically two autistic furfag BritArab’s attempt to teach you how to get women by comparing the attraction process to sonic characters, family guy clips, and editing their oc’s into pictures of sexualized furry women who all want to fuck them, all while ripping off GradeAUnderA







Spoiler: Archive







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: “Favorite Screenshots“


----------



## Incredible Linework Eco (Apr 19, 2022)

Dionysus said:


> Currently a decently well known furry on Twitter trying to advertise their twitter as a safe space for children.
> However, they have furry porn on the pinned tweet of the account in question, the porn/AD account is not locked and is freely accessible to anyone with a twitter account. Which throws up a lot of red flags in regards to possibly attempting to show minors pornography.


I know this is old, but will it be necessary to call out this furry artist for cringe alone? This particular tucute and his "boyfriend" caught my attention real quick.



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## NerdShamer (Apr 19, 2022)

Incredible Linework Eco said:


> I know this is old, but will it be necessary to call out this furry artist for cringe alone? This particular tucute and his "boyfriend" caught my attention real quick.


If you want to do something, than by all means go ahead and do it. 

Just be sure to share the results with us.


----------



## Dionysus (Apr 20, 2022)

Doubtful they're worth a thread, they don't tend to do any real cow activities outside their thing with the banana emoji, but I won't stop anyone from trying.


----------



## soda soop (Apr 22, 2022)

alright so i cant make threads myself, but god i wanted to post this dumbasses antics somewhere

"necrofilic"  (legal name: Rachel Santos, goes by 'Eli' at school) as she tends to go by online is a 15, almost 16 year old Irish 'bigender' necrophile, zoophile, proshipping, delusional autist with a discord server he likes to call an 'organisation' or 'cult' with a bunch of other mentally ill teenagers. he is currently in ongoing lgeal trouble after she posted a video in a discord groupchat with her friends of her forcing her crusty white dog to lick her pussy. the police came to her house and confiscated all of her electronics and sent her to a mental institution for around 2 weeks - when she came back, and started to use her playstation to access the internet behind her moms back, she immedietly started talking about how much she missed her crush 'taka' right to her girlfriend 'Yumes' face in a leaked twitter groupchat.





so her girlfriend Yume ('girlfriends' . heavy sarcasm, she was dating two "alters" from the same fake DID system) threw a weird anti mortis coup in dice, moving most of the members into another server called "heavenfell". heavenfell didnt last very long, and most of the members moved back to dice to fuel mortis' delusions of being a god.





after a little bit of mortis claiming heavenfell was now a trigger for him, and taking some suicide attempts, he started dating someone from his school who went by 'SONIC.EXE', sonic was basically just a rebound for mortis who pretended to have a delusion of being the sonic.exe character. sonic snuck mortis a phone, which was against the restrictions the police gave mortis, so when her mom found out she threatened to call the police so she had to give it up and go back to talking on the playstation, though she eventually snuck out a couple months later to buy another.

he also has had a huge obsession with someone called 'taka' for awhile, who hes known since around 2017 i belive. taka was her friend for a bit, but after joining dice he ghosted mortis and claimed he was scared of and hated her, understandably. theres some lost vent art about her drooling for taka that i cant provide, but theres one very vauge vent posted around when taka ghosted her on heryoutube;
http://archive.md/3AaPI | https://www.youtube.com/shorts/n7EjqJ8GmSM
and some community tab (https://www.youtube.com/c/MortisFilic/community | http://archive.md/JJP9r) screenshots that are likley about him as well judging by the whole "best friend" thing since mortis always refers to taka as her best friend despite the fact that he hates her









some other weird screenshots;


(referring to wanting to groom kids, this is a consistant fantasy he has)













theres also a full doxx of her but shes a minor so i wont post that

la finne


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 24, 2022)

soda soop said:


> alright so i cant make threads myself, but god i wanted to post this dumbasses antics somewhere
> 
> "necrofilic"  (legal name: Rachel Santos, goes by 'Eli' at school) as she tends to go by online is a 15, almost 16 year old Irish 'bigender' necrophile, zoophile, proshipping, delusional autist with a discord server he likes to call an 'organisation' or 'cult' with a bunch of other mentally ill teenagers. he is currently in ongoing lgeal trouble after she posted a video in a discord groupchat with her friends of her forcing her crusty white dog to lick her pussy. the police came to her house and confiscated all of her electronics and sent her to a mental institution for around 2 weeks - when she came back, and started to use her playstation to access the internet behind her moms back, she immedietly started talking about how much she missed her crush 'taka' right to her girlfriend 'Yumes' face in a leaked twitter groupchat.
> View attachment 3204664View attachment 3204665
> ...


2edgy4me


----------



## Juan? (Apr 28, 2022)

soda soop said:


> alright so i cant make threads myself, but god i wanted to post this dumbasses antics somewhere
> 
> "necrofilic"  (legal name: Rachel Santos, goes by 'Eli' at school) as she tends to go by online is a 15, almost 16 year old Irish 'bigender' necrophile, zoophile, proshipping, delusional autist with a discord server he likes to call an 'organisation' or 'cult' with a bunch of other mentally ill teenagers. he is currently in ongoing lgeal trouble after she posted a video in a discord groupchat with her friends of her forcing her crusty white dog to lick her pussy. the police came to her house and confiscated all of her electronics and sent her to a mental institution for around 2 weeks - when she came back, and started to use her playstation to access the internet behind her moms back, she immedietly started talking about how much she missed her crush 'taka' right to her girlfriend 'Yumes' face in a leaked twitter groupchat.
> View attachment 3204664View attachment 3204665
> ...


WGFD


----------



## Gamercat (Apr 28, 2022)

Juan? said:


> WGFD


the wyoming game and fish department?


----------



## soda soop (Apr 29, 2022)

Juan? said:


> WGFD


shes black, but somehow that term still works





Gamercat said:


> the wyoming game and fish department?


i think it means "white girls fuck dogs", according to urban dictionary anyway


----------



## Drill-WithaM (May 5, 2022)

I'm not sure if this is a interesting enough story to tell, but here I go.

Back in 2016 on Twitter, a guy named WallyTheWallaby started following me. At first, Wally complimented my (Shitty) pixel art of louie from bomberman and said how "good" it looked. I said "thank you" or something, before I thought of looking at this fucker's Twitter profile for some reason.

I saw that his gallery was fucking full of pictures of him or screenshots of pictures. (Why he screenshot online photos, instead of downloading them is beyond me.) He also had a macro fetish and would interact with other furries who drew macro. If you thought that was weird, it was only the beginning.

2 weeks after my little "interaction" with wally, the guy messaged me out of the blue. He started saying that he wanted art of his character which was just literally a fucking picture of a wallaby. And then "threaten" me with a block if I didn't do it. I did the art for him, not because of the "threat", but because I wanted to see what this sperg would do. A day later, he started tweeting to his favorite artist with random shit 24/7 to the point that they had to block him.

 Did Wally take this well? No. No he didn't. He had a fucking meltdown and made a video where he bitch and moaned about it. After that, I really don't know what happened to him. Mostly because I deleted my Twitter account and I don't remember his username other then his "ocs" name.


----------



## Glowie (May 5, 2022)

Sqrlyjack.
Here he admits daddy issues.
Underated lolcow.




Edit a double feature Gryphoneer not only grooms minors but mentally ill, furfag of course.


----------



## deermeat (May 19, 2022)

Glowie said:


> Sqrlyjack.
> Here he admits daddy issues.
> Underated lolcow.
> View attachment 3251428
> ...


They are completely missing the point. When they were a teen, they didn't have the shit we have around. So no shit you weren't indoctrinated, it wasn't a big deal during the early 2000s/late 90s.


----------



## Toolbox (May 19, 2022)

deermeat said:


> They are completely missing the point. When they were a teen, they didn't have the shit we have around. So no shit you weren't indoctrinated, it wasn't a big deal during the early 2000s/late 90s.


It wouldn't have been impossible with an internet connection though. All of this shit started somewhere, and the web presence of these groomers was well around in the late 90s and especially growing in the 2000s, it was just a lot more obscure. But due to the nature of the net then it could have actually been easier for kids to fall into the trap if they were on the wrong websites at the wrong time. I do agree it would have been a lot more rare, however, and without the media's constant blaring of the messages relating, the peer pressure that it presents was practically nonexistent.


----------



## John Freeman (May 23, 2022)

Toolbox said:


> It wouldn't have been impossible with an internet connection though. All of this shit started somewhere, and the web presence of these groomers was well around in the late 90s and especially growing in the 2000s, it was just a lot more obscure. But due to the nature of the net then it could have actually been easier for kids to fall into the trap if they were on the wrong websites at the wrong time. I do agree it would have been a lot more rare, however, and without the media's constant blaring of the messages relating, the peer pressure that it presents was practically nonexistent.


I don’t buy that shit for an instant. I’ll bet my left nut on this guy transitioning when he was like 24 after find r/egg_irl or some shit, and because he was a faggy effeminate scene kid he interpreted those signs as trannyism.


----------



## Shitted Scaredless (May 28, 2022)

I found a weird one!    Most of the profiles linked seem deactivated but that's besides the point because there's more. 


			https://www.furaffinity.net/user/yad/


----------



## Spoonomancer (May 28, 2022)

Shitted Scaredless said:


> I found a weird one!    Most of the profiles linked seem deactivated but that's besides the point because there's more.
> 
> 
> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/yad/


>all that shit for ultimately a muscle-fur


----------



## Chazzed Up (May 28, 2022)

There's an exceptional individual (goes by the handle "Chikolad" on Youtube and Twitter, "sonicbrawler182" on Reddit) that began spamming Final Fantasy related boards on Reddit and elsewhere with a very intense fixation with a secondary character from Final Fantasy IX, a humanoid rat woman. This character, Freya, is by his own declaration at the center of his identity and is virtually all he posts about on Reddit, Twitter, and Youtube when he isn't retweeting Sonic art. He became noticeable because of his flooding of otherwise fairly small boards (r/FinalFantasyIX, r/DFFOO) with content about this character. Being almost certainly autistic and a Sonic fan, he lacks any self-awareness, and becomes combative almost at once when confronted on his obsession. He is entirely convinced that people don't like him because they don't like the character, not because he won't shut the fuck up about her in places where it's not relevant or welcome.

Unlike many people, even furries, who express their obsessions through art, writing, and other medium that involve creative endeavors, nearly the entirety of what Chikolad does to express his love for this character is making video content of him using her in a gacha game, and purchasing crap from Etsy and elsewhere featuring her. His room is entirely covered in merchandise of her and he proudly admits to wearing shirts of her around in public, including to work. This is apparently at least in part to trap other people into conversations about the character so he can infodump to them about her.

Possibly most hilariously, when he was confronted by some people about the excessiveness and annoyingness of his behavior in promoting this character constantly and bringing her up via long walls of text in threads/places that were not related, he crafted the schizophrenic belief that there is a vast conspiracy on Discord targeting him for unjust harassment. He accuses such people of being shutins and incels, despite proclaiming at every opportunity that a fictional rat woman is his wife and devoting nearly all of his free time to said character. He also seems to have some sort of kin relationship to the character, as he projects his own personal traits onto her (such as Irish ethnicity), and has referred to himself as "The Burmecian Menace" in reference to her during confrontations with other users.

While Chikolad is a lolcow in somewhat niche communities, his behavior is nonetheless extremely entertaining and features many traits from other lolcows like Chris, even to the extent that he has petitioned the developer of a gacha game to fix her model to be more attractive, and regularly replies to unrelated tweets of Square-Enix properties about how Freya needs a prequel game dedicated entirely to her.

Some highlights:
Freya 3D model project, speaks for itself. The character has no visible chest ingame so using this for non-coomer purposes seems unlikely - https://archive.ph/lwwbB https://archive.ph/L8YFs [nsfw: nudity/nipples visible]

Spending over an hour awkwardly bumbling through a review of a gacha release - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m_oL1rDa5F4

Typical spergout about people being sexually attracted to or liking non-furry characters, another character from FFIX is a popular target for his rants due to taking time away from his waifu - https://archive.ph/Ennfw

Plastic weeb crap shrine including framed furry waifu art - https://archive.ph/c0Dht https://archive.ph/ZAvV5

Wearing shirts of furry waifu in public, and to work - https://archive.ph/zlJn1 https://archive.ph/xHCeC

Patreon apparently with real photo and name lol - https://archive.ph/qPF2X


----------



## Hideous K (Jun 1, 2022)

Well I just found someone that might be too much for this thread
Meet Alice Beartrap, transgender diaper wearing furry.

https://twitter.com/Alice_beartrap
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/the-bear-trap-femboy/
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/alice-little-secrets/
Here's is his Fursona



And here is his little secret


Spoiler: I need bleach for my eyes


----------



## deermeat (Jun 1, 2022)

Hideous K said:


> Well I just found someone that might be too much for this thread
> Meet Alice Beartrap, transgender diaper wearing furry.
> 
> https://twitter.com/Alice_beartrap
> ...





Spoiler: You think that's the worst?















While I don't think he's trans- he uses tags like "femboy", clearly the dude is just a closeted homo)sexual who thinks femininity makes you a girl by default due to the trans crowd enforcing stereotypes- typical stuff. 
I'm not sure what makes him a lolcow? Just your average ABDL sex-obsessed faketranny.


----------



## Liquid Marlon (Jun 24, 2022)

I feel so much shame for being a Rivals of Aether player.

It’s Smash bros but with way more furries and while I’m at it, this was a official tournament and was posted to their YouTube channel.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cedric_Eff (Jun 24, 2022)

Glowie said:


> Sqrlyjack.
> Here he admits daddy issues.
> Underated lolcow.
> View attachment 3251428
> ...


Sqrlyjack is joining a whole bunch of Sonic Archie fan projects just to spite Richmunk. Massive Richmunk A-Log sqrlyjack is.


----------



## osooolemiiio (Jun 25, 2022)

Little shoutout to @Bigol Nuttz because looky who woke up from almost 2-year hibernation :]
(The start of her antics for the rest of y'all)



Spoiler: (Text version)






> _I’m not gonna keep quiet anymore._
> I personally believe that the tblt community owes me an apology after kicking Meeper-Productions(or Katie) out of the fandom.
> Because I was kink-shamed by her(and by a minor, of course) for liking belly kinks and such, making me ashamed of them, and unleash my bad behavior in the first place.
> (*NOTE*: I am aware of the other moments where I behaved badly, and I apologize, but those aren’t important right now.)
> ...


_(added in comment)_ 


> Here’s some additional info: I f you’re wondering about how my mom would react to the document, joke’s on you: She and my sister support me against it. The only promise from my mom is to not talk smack about her again, because she knows Idon’t deserve to go to a homeless shelter, and I’m able to keep it. That is all.


_(later post)_ 


> This is getting ridiculous. I posted a big rant, and nobody even noticed it and talked to me about it. Why is that? What point did I leave out? I’m not happy about this right now.





(why not a shelter though? they might've slapped some actual sense into you )


----------



## pork and beans (Jul 15, 2022)

Once I knew a very exceptional individual. A troon Furry from a super muslim family, obsessed with pigeons and with saying sexual shit in public but being a sjw that calls everything transphobia etc.
She  claimed she couldnt read or else she would get a headache. Despite this, she claimed that she was a gifted kid whose intelligence just went away during her teens because of trauma, mental illness, or artistic burnout. Of course, she acted like she was a knowleadgable source for stuff like politics, art, etc. She claimed she had tourettes, then confessed she did not. in reality, she had adhd and most definitely autism. would talk about pigeons daily to everybody, brought pigeon biology books, draw pigeons, utter bird sounds.... She once showed me a furry webpage where she was allegedly groomed by another furry. Once brought her laptop to play that pigeon joke dating simulator and kept bothering everybody as we tried to ignore it, trying to make it sexual. She confessed she read piss fanfic in a conversation with many people that was not about anything gross, out of the blue. She was also OBSESSED with Game grumps, and told us all that she wished for a fursuit and that she would wear it in public. She really did have no filter. She would tell others all of this stuff  unpromted, as nobody normal wants to be told or shown this.

She had a meltdown when having to draw her dad and another one during a (serious, normal, academic) conversation about the history of the country Spain during the Al Andalus phase (were the peninsula was occupied by muslims.)
She had anger issues and would get mad when she got things wrong (which was often) which she justified as a normal reaction to her 'religious trauma'. she drew her 'sona' as a hermaphrodite fat blob egg with gynecomastia tits and the dick she no doubt wishes she had and showed everybody, drew it in chalkboards, etc.
Frankly i have never met somebody so bitter and immature, without an ounce of self awareness, that throws so many passive agressive tantrums. Everybody felt kind of bad for her, because you could tell something was super wrong, but of course shed treat everybody badly and act like a degenerate only to get mad when the rest found it weird and offputting.  Of course, she was obsessed with undertale, fnaf and stuff like that.  From what i know, she recently got into homestuck. She was also obssed with hating things, such as south park. No, she had never watched South park, or even know what the titled refered to ("What does it even mean? It makes no sense!" She once proudly told me,), but knew that it was a bigoted, hateful show. lol

thankfully will never have to interact with her again.
she is no different from the thousands of mentally ill people whose brain has rotten from too much internet, but its odd watching this people exist in real life.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 15, 2022)

I love this thread because people will go into autistic "haha check out this CRINGE furry I TOTALLY didn't just have a fallout with" shitfits or will post a lot of information about a personal lolcow only to not name any sort of online aliases of them.


----------



## Chazzed Up (Jul 15, 2022)

Spoonomancer said:


> I love this thread because people will go into autistic "haha check out this CRINGE furry I TOTALLY didn't just have a fallout with" shitfits or will post a lot of information about a personal lolcow only to not name any sort of online aliases of them.


Based on what gets posted here I've never been clear on if this is intended for sharing online or offline furry lolcows. I take personal to mean someone you've seen or encountered somewhere online. Offline is less funny to me since a lot of those stories fall into "person I knew in high school" which is par for the course since people are more retarded in general in high school. The prevalence of spergy adults well into their 40s in the furry community is what I find funniest.

I'm not in their communities but have encountered those who have leaked out into other places and they tend to be pretty funny and get baited into meltdowns easily comparable to nonfurries.


----------



## Ukraine is Big Gay (Jul 16, 2022)

Glowie said:


> Sqrlyjack.
> Here he admits daddy issues.
> Underated lolcow.
> View attachment 3251428



Oh shit I Know of this freak from the god fucking awful Space Funeral "Fan game" they did. _Super Space Funeral IV ._

Complete with washed up troon bubsy fursona self insert in the playable party roster, it was panned across the board except by the most tumblr fandombrained and they had meltdown after meltdown and "Haha I'm not mad haha" styled posts whenever people would even gently prod them over it.

 It's amazing to see someone dump so much effort into something in terms of spritework, event coding and (Shitty but not funny shitty) dialogue all in service of a project based on something that they utterly do not understand the humor, vibe or stylistic choices of whatsoever.


----------



## Tom20 (Jul 26, 2022)

I think the people that post in this thread are more lolcowy than who they refer to, lol.


----------



## Furry Trash (Jul 26, 2022)

the mooing is coming from INSIDE the thread!


----------



## Tom20 (Jul 27, 2022)

Whatever happened to Blitzdrachin/Syfiro? Ever since the autistic sperging she disappeared from view.


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 27, 2022)

Tom20 said:


> Whatever happened to Blitzdrachin/Syfiro? Ever since the autistic sperging she disappeared from view.


The stuff surrounding Sifyro has seemingly died down since everything was said and done. That, and she's usually not too active on the Internet unless to post/stream art.


----------



## Tom20 (Jul 30, 2022)

Not personal but there's a gigantic amount of dogfuckers proudly sharing how they fuck their dogs, is twitter fine with this? I don't know if there's a mega-thread for this, sorry.




No idea who he actually is


----------



## Spoonomancer (Jul 31, 2022)

Tom20 said:


> Not personal but there's a gigantic amount of dogfuckers proudly sharing how they fuck their dogs, is twitter fine with this? I don't know if there's a mega-thread for this, sorry.
> 
> View attachment 3546879
> 
> ...


I _think_ this person has a KF thread here under the name "Lucifer"? I forget as this person is an FtM and FtM troon lolcows have this weird same-y "Hi i just got art tips from Amino!" vibe that should raise flags redder than the communist party flag in one of those photography rooms


----------



## GayDemiBoy (Jul 31, 2022)

Tom20 said:


> No idea who he actually is


That's Kouma She does have a thread and is most known for having dated some furry youtuber before it came out she was cheating on him with a kid and was touching her dogs with vibrators.


----------



## Claude Speed (Aug 1, 2022)

Not sure if this is the correct place to post this...But I found this random person, and it gave me a headache just by seeing their post.


----------



## Athena's Biggest Fan (Aug 1, 2022)

Claude Speed said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place to post this...But I found this random person, and it gave me a headache just by seeing their post.View attachment 3551556


If that gave you a headache, then you probably shouldn't check out their thread.


----------



## The Whispering Katana (Aug 8, 2022)

panko said:


> View attachment 288012
> A friend recently sent me this, said this thing is on the con circuit. Anyone know more information / names about it? I'm interested in delving into the wacky world of racist furs.


Oh, you found Magnus. I have NO idea how he doesn't have a thread here. That one is a fuckin' nightmare.

Edit: I did not notice how old the original comment was when I replied.


----------



## teller (Aug 10, 2022)

someone i interacted with for a year or so recently turned 18 a month or so ago, and what do they do? open an adult account. what do they post?


----------



## legtard respecter (Aug 13, 2022)

Glowie said:


> Sqrlyjack.
> Here he admits daddy issues.
> Underated lolcow.
> View attachment 3251428
> ...


sqrlyjack absolutely deserves a thread but i can't into writing them


----------



## deermeat (Aug 13, 2022)

teller said:


> someone i interacted with for a year or so recently turned 18 a month or so ago, and what do they do? open an adult account. what do they post?View attachment 3585788


"tw diapers" 
My God. When will they learn trigger warnings mean nothing? Especially on a nsfw account.


----------



## Otis Boi (Sep 1, 2022)

deermeat said:


> "tw diapers"
> My God. When will they learn trigger warnings mean nothing? Especially on a nsfw account.


I mean the image i usually fully on display so it not like you can avoid clicking on it


----------



## Moonglade Feral Druid (Sep 4, 2022)

Otis Boi said:


> I mean the image i usually fully on display so it not like you can avoid clicking on it


it only benefits those who are using keyword filtering, not much more.


----------



## The Anarki Main (Sep 4, 2022)

Here's a really long degenerate story for you.



Spoiler: Trying not to clog up your screen real-estate



Some backstory. I'm a regular on the site Gamebanana. I'm currently the game manager for the Source Engine section of the site, I just got hired recently infact. I've been on the site almost every day since summer of 2020, seeing other people's works and occasionally uploading my own.

FFW to 2021. FNF blows the fuck up and almost kills the website.

FFW to 2022. It's still blowing the fuck up, but it's slowing down. Now, to our main subject.

There was this guy named Sloushi who we met through this website. He was there because of FNF, which was already a pretty bad sign. But he seemed nice enough. He befriended another site regular I'm friends with who moderates the place. This moderator talked to him quite frequently, but I didn't.

There was another friend of mine not on this website who I had known for a long time, but only recently began to talk to.

I'm using shortened names, referring to this moderator guy as "Ammy" and to my other friend as "AW". An important piece of context to understand is that we're all furries. Ammy is, AW is, and I am to some extent.

Sloushi meets me a second time in AW's discord server. He's a huge VRChat nut because of fucking course he is. Sloushi shares his "mod menus" around that he "made" when in reality he just pasted them and changed the UI color. Everything he does is script kiddie shit. But he acts tough while doing it. He would awso tawk wike dis uwu uniwonicawwy! It was so cringe I began to question what happened that made him that way. Probably lack of parental guidance.

The first fight we get into is when I'm having a discussion, a rather serious one, and he keeps talking like a fucking weeb. I tell him it's cringe and even a bit disrespectful to talk like that because it's purposefully stupid and it sounds stupid. AW agrees. The only one that is angry is the little autistic brat who finally gives in and stops talking like a weeb.

The second fight we get into, I find out that Sloushi is a huge whore who fucks every dude he meets on VRChat and he's been grooming our friends to try and be his "boyfriend". I tell AW to break up with him because he's being absolutely played and Sloushi isn't good for him at all. AW agrees. Sloushi throws a fucking fit and says he's gonna "kill himself" blah blah, starts this whole hate train against me, whatever. At that point we all slowly lost respect for Sloushi and realized he was a loser.

This is where Ammy comes into the picture. Sloushi had, apparently, been sexually harassing Ammy multiple times. He also kept saying weird shit about me behind my back, such as saying that I'm a "bottom btw".

Our third major incident involves VRChat. Sloushi joined AW's instance and started calling his friend a bunch of racial slurs for literally no fucking reason. I'm not offended by slurs usually, but I think it's pretty lame to just drop them in a public spot for no reason and think you'll get a good conversation out of it. If you're not trolling someone, don't bother. Sloushi thought this was acceptable and they all ended up getting dragged into a Discord group chat to argue over it. Sloushi didn't want to admit that what he did was fucking retarded, so he started making up stuff about how AW was a child molester or whatever to cover himself. That accusation got me pretty mad. Ammy wasn't having any more of that shit either. I confronted Sloushi and told him to fuck off and not talk to us again. He went into the Gamebanana discord server on an alt (the only mutual server we both knew of other than vrchat which was heavily moderated) and sent me a screenshot of him stealing AW's avatar, saying shit like "you don't know how to bypass stuff like I do". Even though I'm the one who taught him how to download VRChat models in the first place. The whole time he was this alt account was a friend of his, but he was terrible at playing it up. He deleted his old discord account after scrambling it's profile and he leaves the Gamebanana server immediately. Then when his like.... 2 friends ask him why he's switching accounts, he tells everyone both me and AW are sexually harassing and threatening him. He has zero evidence. The whole thing was just a really pathetic shitshow.

He went onto Twitter and got his ONLY Twitter friend to post slanderous things about us. This guy was a huge porn addict and his entire Twitter account was dedicated to fucking furry porn. Keep in mind Sloushi is 16 and is interacting with someone who only talks about porn. I pointed out all of the logical fallacies and lies, and he proceeded to delete and repost the Tweet to get my reply off of him, before he got suspended for doxxing AW.

Sloushi eventually fucked off for good. If you want some bonus details, it turns out Sloushi's parents never give him any attention and his bedroom has absolutely nothing in it. I'm not kidding. He fits the stereotype of the fatherless Twitter user. He's still banging 40 year olds on VRChat to this day.

Me and the other two are still friends and we talk daily. I haven't seen Sloushi in a while. Moral of the story: don't let the internet raise your kids.


----------



## Einar9210 (Oct 31, 2022)

I thought this would be the perfect time to draw some attention to the r/ipod discord server.  Its existed for a long time but even putting aside its reddit related its perhaps the most unbearable cesspit of furries in the world. Doing a search for the word furry for instances gets you more than 12 thousand times the word has been used


----------



## Camel Tokyo (Nov 24, 2022)

I think some of you might get a kick out of this.


----------



## BrandonWilson93 (Nov 30, 2022)

*Lira Catana/Bettina Niklasch/Gewalgon/Miraija*​*
Once Popular German Deviantart otherkin sex magic wiccan extraordinaire *

While not a big crazy instance in the furry fandom and probably not worthy of a thread on her own, Lira Catana, popularly known as Gewalgon was one of Deviantart's most popular with over four and a half thousand accounts following her.


Background

Gewalgon was born as Bettina Niklasch on November 2, 1991. The earliest online presence she can be found is in 2009 when she was in the witchcraft website esoterikforum.net as Gast15000 and signing her posts with "Soulfighter Withedragon". In 2011 to 2014 she taught in an elementary school near Waakirchen.

Joining Deviantart in May 2012, she exploded in popularity in the site's heyday reaching a thousand followers within a year while uploading blackpaper works with poor digital editing half of which are about her "travels" to a land called "Lemuria" which are nothing short of a shroom trip. The other half are works promoting the Wicca cult and sex magic. 

Using these works, she told her "story" as an otherkin agglomeration of three parts: Asel the wolf, Arcarija the phoenix, and Alder the dragon (she later replaced the wolf with a cat) that when fused, form a white feathered dragon, the "Alvrericjas" as her "whole" otherkin self. Her and her husband believe they are gods and goddesses reincarnated from Lemuria.

In July 13, 2013 she changed her name to Lira Catana when she married the hypnotherapist Andreas Catana (born May 22, 1991) aka Rabenzauber/Raym/R4ym on Deviantart and Raym Draconis on Youtube, at Lutheran Church Schaftlach. Andreas pictures himself as the animals of Raym the Raven, Galadir the Wolf, and Ifrion the wyvern which together make up "Aurun" the raven wyvern demon thing.


Gewalgon has often portrayed her dragon otherkin self and her husbands raven otherkin self in a sexual relationship in which the dragon gets pregnant and has mammalian breasts to produce offspring like Nurya and her other children for the raven. Much of the crazier artwork of this has since been deleted before I could archive it. (Can't be furries without the good ole interspecies porn) Othertimes Gewalgon draws herself as a succubus or witch. Gewalgon will get triggered when presented with different religious beliefs or when she is called an "otherkin" even though that is what she is. 

She used to promote books from the likes of Miranda Grey, and Teal Swan on women's periods. Gewalgon is a believer in reptilian conspiracy theories as she had a few in her youtube favorites before they were taken down overtime (probably for using the wrong music). Some of her art is sold on the German site, Syrestria,
Tell us you are an otherkin without actually telling us.

In early November 2022, she left nearly every web presence and deleted her artwork after a bad encounter with many Tumblrinas for not backing Ukraine in a political argument. Her remaining web presences are Deviantart with all the art deleted, furaffinity, youtube, and a twitch channel with the name, Miraija. Her other web presences including her personal website have either been taken down or are apparently fake accounts purely for the purpose of claiming her namespace.

Backups of these when they were up can be found here:





						Wayback Machine
					






					web.archive.org
				








						Wayback Machine
					






					web.archive.org
				








						Wayback Machine
					






					web.archive.org
				








						Wayback Machine
					






					web.archive.org
				











						tanzende lichtpunkte .... - Seite 2 - Das Esoterikforum
					

hallo,   ich sehe sehr oft wenn ich in den himmel schaue nicht einfach nur den blauen himmel und die weißen wolken, sondern lichtpunkte die herumspringen oder tanzen. ich weiß nicht wie ich das beschreiben soll. aber es ist ein wunderschönes schauspiel.   ich sehe diese lichtpunkte schon sehr...



					web.archive.org
				




Her and her husband's confirmed remaining socials:


			https://www.deviantart.com/gewalgon
		









						Userpage of Gewalgon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				



https://www.youtube.com/user/Gewalgon (likely not used anymore)
https://picarto.tv/gewalgon (likely not used anymore)








						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					www.twitch.tv
				








						登录 Facebook
					

登录 Facebook，与好友、家人和认识的人分享和建立联系。




					www.facebook.com
				





			https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCi4gEQGGM2PBXTJ6IDKeHog
		



			https://www.deviantart.com/rabenzauber
		



"Call me an otherkin one more time and I will put a spell on you REEE!!!"


----------



## Some Badger (Dec 1, 2022)

Claude Speed said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place to post this...But I found this random person, and it gave me a headache just by seeing their post.View attachment 3551556


Yeah cause permanent cosmetic bodymods are totally not gonna be something people regret doing when they hit 50 and the wrinkles and receding hairline start kicking into high gear. No amount of HRT is gonna prevent that either.


----------



## Some old rug idk (Dec 3, 2022)

This one used to be funny to look at before she lost war with the guy she was trying to prevent from getting any art








						Userpage of Alphawaredragoness -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				



She has accounts on other sites, but never really checked them, nor it showed the same mad degree of activity.
I wanna point out this amazing journal where she explains genders:








						Note to anyone -- Alphawaredragoness' Journal
					

Many of you know that I try to date only straight. Reason being is what happened to me recently will prove my reason being of sustaining ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



There were a couple of interesting artist beware, but I'm unable to find them anynore.
I really hope 2 years may have had ebough impact to her to mature, but I wish I coud get any confirmation (or negation for it.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 3, 2022)

Some old rug idk said:


> This one used to be funny to look at before she lost war with the guy she was trying to prevent from getting any art
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you at least post some pics of those links? I'm not signing up for some furry porn site.


----------



## Disgusting Furry (Dec 3, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> Can you at least post some pics of those links? I'm not signing up for some furry porn site.











						Userpage of Alphawaredragoness -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

archived 3 Dec 2022 16:44:28 UTC




					archive.ph
				











						Note to anyone -- Alphawaredragoness' Journal -- Fur Affinity [dot] n…
					

archived 3 Dec 2022 16:44:10 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 3, 2022)

So, the guy left her for another guy; so now she's saying that bisexuals are more likely to cheat on their spouse?


----------



## Some old rug idk (Dec 3, 2022)

some


NerdShamer said:


> So, the guy left her for another guy; so now she's saying that bisexuals are more likely to cheat on their spouse?


Something like that. I don't know what she's doing now outside of furaffinity tho, but I came in contact with the guy that caused her ban, and sent me the screnshot of a journal that caused her to get suspended by the site for a whole month.
Apparently, Alpha tried to convince other artist not to draw his character, he found out and reported her to the mods, she got suspended for a day and wrote this beautiful journal.


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 3, 2022)

Some old rug idk said:


> Apparently, Alpha tried to convince other artist not to draw his character, he found out and reported her to the mods, she got suspended for a day and wrote this beautiful journal.


Ok, now that's kinda of funny


----------



## Some old rug idk (Dec 3, 2022)

NerdShamer said:


> Ok, now that's kinda of funny


There is also boyfriend application that is pretty hilarious








						Bf application REPOST -- Alphawaredragoness' Journal
					

Rules:. . Must be male, so does main oc. . WILL defend me against bs. I'm not about to defend myself 24/7. Been defending myself to ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				





Spoiler: Too fucking long for a screenshot



Rules:

Must be male, so does main oc

WILL defend me against bs. I'm not about to defend myself 24/7. Been defending myself too long without legitimate help.

Must be straight

Very active, responds asap

Protective/defensive over me

If we break up, we stay friends as if nothing happened in the first place

Not a fan of anime: likes pokemon, digimon tho

Must have similar interests as me.

Preferred having canine or scalie main fursona (I realized I suck at being with nor around felines, idk y)

No personas/humans

Loves rp

Has many social medias: steam, discord, etc
Main active platforms: discord, furaffinity

Loves to add details to art they get in description

Posts art every time they get them

Experienced 

Older than me(18+)

Is a foreigner; bilingual or more

Optional: artist, writer

Gamer: not intense but games daily a bit

Must be Furry

Sona is a leader, in pack or not
If in pack, only high nationalities

Must not have: weird asf kinks: scat, piss, watersports, etc

Has kinks: abs, muscular, fluffy, etc

Won't get mad if that I don't like: restrictions/restrains in erp/irl

Is dirty/flirty

Doesn't require: irl nsfw pics

Taller than me (5"8+)

Can be: sporty (not too much)

Preferred: not fat but thick, muscular

Commissions a lot

Optional: lives close to me

Preferred: same time as me (day time for me, so would u)

Knows a lot of random things

Not scared of anything


And the term of service for adopts that are a scam even when free








						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				





Spoiler: Jk, totally not a scam (post description)



Rules for all adopts of mine:
Rules for this batch: #1
-freebie
-can ONLY take ONE
-1 per person
-just like all adopts, don't sell/gift nor remove my credits on the adopt

Who can get one:
-Not empty accounts
-Experienced furry
-Owns at least x2 Characters
-Rps
-Adult
-Has gotten 0-1 art from me

Who can't get one:
-Empty accounts
-Doesnt rp
-Clueless about the fandom
-Got loads of art from me
-In blacklist
-Selling/gifting prohibited= blacklisted
-no redesigns
-not crediting me= adopt revoked & is mine once again- any incoming art must be given to me & notified to the artist that I own the adopt once again & I'll end up getting the remaining art for it
- tagging me every time you post it
-MUST be a furry


I should look around to see what is she doing now...
I know she got a itaku account now...








						Itaku — Online Art Community
					

Itaku — Share, browse and commission art on an actively improving community based platform!




					itaku.ee
				



I'm just too lazy to browse the rest[/spoiler]


----------



## NerdShamer (Dec 3, 2022)

Some old rug idk said:


> Must be straight
> 
> Very active, responds asap
> 
> Protective/defensive over me





Some old rug idk said:


> Experienced
> 
> Older than me(18+)





Some old rug idk said:


> Taller than me (5"8+)
> 
> Can be: sporty (not too much)
> 
> Preferred: not fat but thick, muscular



Found what she's looking for.


----------



## Loona (Dec 3, 2022)

Some old rug idk said:


> There is also boyfriend application that is pretty hilarious
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Some old rug idk (Dec 3, 2022)

Loona said:


> View attachment 3992148


Yeah, I got exactly the same vibes when i readed it.


----------



## MarineN*4235431 (Dec 3, 2022)

so...a girlfriend free boy?


----------



## Some old rug idk (Dec 3, 2022)

MarineN*4235431 said:


> so...a girlfriend free boy?


Yeah, but she may have already found him for all what I know.

It's kinda posthumous to talk about her at this point, as she was banmed by furaffinity, she also has a instagram, toyhouse and deviantart account, but I am not interested in chasing (same alphawaredragoness username for all 3)


----------



## BrandonWilson93 (Dec 4, 2022)

Gewalgon update: She posted a status update that someone was impersonating her white dragon self and telling them to delete artworks they made for her. Another links to a since deleted journal on her husband's account apparently stating she was never posting her art again.
Another note: Gewalgon probably wears a long wig as her Telegram stated she was suffering from hair loss.


----------



## Some old rug idk (Dec 4, 2022)

BrandonWilson93 said:


> Gewalgon update: She posted a status update that someone was impersonating her white dragon self and telling them to delete artworks they made for her. Another links to a since deleted journal on her husband's account apparently stating she was never posting her art again.
> Another note: Gewalgon probably wears a long wig as her Telegram stated she was suffering from hair loss.


If there is something more pathetic than regular furries are those who steal someone's oc instead of trying making their own.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Dec 5, 2022)

Some old rug idk said:


> If there is something more pathetic than regular furries are those who steal someone's oc instead of trying making their own.


They're either underaged, autistic, or in rare cases both. "Google Images is not a furry generator" is a phrase I've had to say to more than one of these dumb motherfuckers.

It's like higher thinking just eludes a major part of the fandom.


----------



## Angry Mug (Dec 10, 2022)

Made the mistake of moving in with some furries as part of a house share. Been there for just over a year now. Thankfully moving out come the new year.

How some people live their lives is just weird. And annoying. And inconsiderate.

Might just be a mental health thing. As I know not every single individual is like this. But fucking hell, some of y'alls homelives are just backwards.


----------



## D.Va (Dec 10, 2022)

Angry Mug said:


> Made the mistake of moving in with some furries as part of a house share. Been there for just over a year now. Thankfully moving out come the new year.
> 
> How some people live their lives is just weird. And annoying. And inconsiderate.
> 
> Might just be a mental health thing. As I know not every single individual is like this. But fucking hell, some of y'alls homelives are just backwards.


you can't just write a post like this without sharing the best details


----------



## The Big O (Dec 10, 2022)

D.Va said:


> you can't just write a post like this without sharing the best details


Yes, do tell, as long as you don't think it'll trip your power level too hard. How lousy of room/housemates were they?


----------



## Angry Mug (Dec 12, 2022)

D.Va said:


> you can't just write a post like this without sharing the best details





The Big O said:


> How lousy of room/housemates were they?




Bet. This may get lengthy. Why I put up with a lot of this shit to start off is because I was extremely desperate after moving to a different part of the country, and a few friends I knew said 'hey we know someone who is looking for a house mate', go hit them up.

Characters:
One Guy: autism personified, the cause of a lot of problems
One Guy's Boyfriend: the bottom, would probably be an OK guy if he wasn't with One Guy
Quiet Guy: keeps to himself, is actually problem free bar the odd socially awkward interaction
Brony: the previous occupant of the room I'm in now


_


Spoiler: tl;dr - some stories



Clutter/Hoarding


_


Spoiler: tl;dr - some stories



The kitchen is pretty much a bio/fire hazard waiting to happen. Despite owning a dishwasher, dirty dishes will just be left and stacked in the sink, packed into the dishwasher, left on counter tops and stove tops and left for weeks. For a while, I would just grit my teeth and bare it and clean it all up when it got too bad. But I soon stopped because fuck that and just cleaned up after myself. Add to this the limited floor space in the kitchen as a lot of it is devoted to dumping both washed and unwashed clothing for the washer/dryer. Which ends up being washed, dried and then dumped in piles around the kitchen for whatever reason. Leading to a weird cycle of laundry being washed, left and then rewashed due to picking up smells and stains from the dishes that are left around and general food based accidents.

This also had side effects like bugs, the inability to access kitchen utensils and hardware and endless arguments over who and who has not created such mess. Which usually ended up just being the One Guy (in a house of four, including myself) being the main cause. One Guy seems to be the cause of a lot of the issues within the house.

Mail will just be left in stacks in the hallway - opened and unopened. Amazon deliveries will just be left stacked in there too. Or have their boxes discarded in the living room or kitchen and left for days. Even now, there's about three or four amazon boxes that are unopened in the hall. Next to a giant bag of Amazon grocery bag which contains yet more bags and letters. Again, I'd take then out for recycling before eventually deciding to fuck that shit.

Add to this the amount of shit that they just collect. Gaming and furry merch have taken over the living room. Shelving units just full of game cases and DVD cases, gaming accessories sat there gathering dust. Eventually being knocked over and either stacked someplace else, or falling over, breaking and being put back in pieces. I heard about something called goat paths that would be formed in high traffic areas and stuff will just be collected and put in the lesser travelled areas. Pretty sure that's a thing here. As there are areas in the living room that are pretty much inaccessible because of all this tat. Which brings me on to:


_We Get It, You Like Dog Dick _
Laptops and PCs (for some reason there was a PC set up in the kitchen, which moved to the living room, which them moved out of site thank fuck) will be unashamedly be left around with discord channels, Furaffinity/e621 pages, Telegram conversations which show off only the finest of furry porn images, gifs, awkward nudes. One Guy went ape shit at me for 'touching his stuff' after I took the liberty of switching off monitors and clamming laptops up because I genuinely didn't want to be walking around and seeing red rockets and big daddy dwagons pounding twink foxes in the but every time I came back from work or went to and from the kitchen to clean up after myself.

Sometimes One Guy will take to sleeping in the living room on the sofa. Of course he can't get a good nights sleep without his naked Pokémon dakimakura. Only for him to wake up and go back to his own room, leaving the Typhlosion body pillow with the thick, drippy cock and the come to bed eyes discarded. He's actually got a few. There's a German Shepard and a Dragon that is in regular rotation.

Thankfully, I have only seen the inside of his room once or twice. Which, of course, is littered with furry porn posters. It's fun to see him get stressed out when something inevitably breaks and he has to call the landlord to send over some maintenance guys and hear him go on a mad spree collecting up and hiding all his porn, sex toys and other weird shit before they arrive. Because sleep patterns are fucked, regular sociable hours are not a thing. Usually meaning that when there's a knock at the door at 9am/10am/whatever time that isn't before the sun sets, he'll be asleep and I find a little bit of pleasure in escorting two dudes who are hear to replaster a wall in his room, and leave them unaware of the artwork they are going to have to witness. While the rooms occupant is bleary eyed, in their underwear, crawling out of a pile of blankets guarded by the other two body pillows that have not made the journey downstairs.


_Noise  _
One guy likes his music. A lot. Usually around 3am when most people are sleeping. This wouldn't be an issue if the self confessed audiophile owned a pair of headphones. But no, the house is often vibrating from bass and the throaty growls of whatever by the numbers death metal One Guy has decided he just has to listen to at that time. There's either a willing ignorance or a genuine level of retardation regarding this. As I often get told that he didn't realise that _'the sound would travel'. _The guy who will prattle on about how much his audio set up costs, and how much effort he puts into getting the EQ just right, or how vinyl is the only way to experience music and how cool cassette tapes are. Doesn't realise that loud music is loud.

Add to that, whatever room they happen to be in they just bellow. Inside voices are working overtime here. There is only one volume setting here and it's usually cranked to 11. Be it him talking to One Guy's Boyfriend, sounding exactly like DSP when he is playing games either on or offline, or just having a face to face conversation about how he martyred himself cleaning up all the dishes and laundry he in fact created in the kitchen. Or bitching about whatever job he has recently lost, or giving his hot take on the latest online/furry drama that's happening. Or when he's hosting 'friends'. Him and his Boyfriend are in an open relationship, which from my point of view, seems to be an excuse for him to sleep around with whatever unfortunate internet denizen he's convinced to come over. And there's always a LOT of booze drunk, almost like he needs to liquor someone up so he can convince them to fuck.


_"Friends"_
I invited some of mine around once. It did not go well. It wont be happening again until I move into my new place. One Guy got triggered when my pals decided to openly discuss what a shit hole the house is and what a weird moth fucker he and his Boyfriend is. So much so he was left visibly shaking and stomping around the house for an hour or two. I'm quite a sociable guy, I run D&D for these guys and really like to put in the effort of having people over for dinner and just enjoying people's company. Can't do that when you have to navigate a living room full of weeb shit, an unusable kitchen and weird fuckers to-ing and fro-ing to make sure no one is touching their stuff.

Him and his Boyfriend do invite people over every once and a while. For drinks and some fuck. Don't know if he considers to be a Chad move, but this usually ends up with One Guy and whatever unfortunate soul sleeping naked on the sofa in the living room. While his Boyfriend has slipped upstairs to jerk it, or just enjoy some time away from his manchild.


_The Eviction of Brony_
While I was supposed to be moving in, one guy was refusing to move out. He was given two months notice, nothing happened until the last couple days when the deadline was looming.

Brony was pretty much that. Had a room full of furry, broken tech and MLP merchandise and left everything until the last couple of days to move his shit. Very much like the rest of the house, there was very little actual living space in said room. Which was a miracle, but it took a good couple of truck rides to haul it all back to his parents house. The reason he was evicted is because of paying rent, he'd spend it on pony toys, retro gaming stuff that'd never be used and trips to different countries to different conventions. But would cry poor when it came to coughing up that money for rent and shit he was responsible for.

The day I was meant to move in there was still problems. He left at lease ten huge boxes or crap in the room and said he'd pick them up in the next month. I kindly told him that he had until the end of the day or it'd be out on the street. Thankfully, he got his Dad to pick them up. Felt sorry for the guy. Reminded me of Gill from The Simpsons. Like, he knew that his son was a fuck up, but he had to forced enthusiasm that at any moment he may change for the better. I owe him a beer.

Took me a solid couple days of cleaning to get the smell of the guy out. Because of the state of the kitchen and the general way they'd deal with laundry his clothes and general hygiene was poor. Smelled like a group of teenage boys suddenly learned what masturbation was and dedicated their lives to it. Add to that he had lived in there for two years and no one knew when the last time he had dusted, vacuumed, showered or cleaned his bedclothes.



Have head off to work soon and I'm getting sick of typing for now but there are a few things I haven't really gotten into:

- One Guy's delusional outlook on life and his role in it
- What happened when I started dating someone (aka, periodgate)
- The eviction notice they (not the landlord) handed me

EDIT - spolier tags have gone fucky. I keep editing the BBCode but it still keeps coming out weird. Null, what the fuck.


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 12, 2022)

So was it really cheap and were you really broke or how the fuck did you not realize this was a bad idea?


----------



## Angry Mug (Dec 12, 2022)

AnOminous said:


> So was it really cheap and were you really broke or how the fuck did you not realize this was a bad idea?


Started off cheap, but over the last two months they've started asking for more money. I could tolerate living there temporarily and until I could get myself a decent deposit on a new place.

 But since The One Guy has directly asked me to pay pretty much double. And it hasn't come from the land lord directly I'm not gonna humour the request.

Essentially I up and left a rather shitty situation to pretty much start again someplace else, which went really well. New job, was sofa surfing for a while until this came up. I was genuinely pretty desperate. And the plan was to just put up and shut up until I could slam some cash on a place and dip. But I'm getting impatient and it seems to be getting worse.

Consider my lesson learned.


----------



## TitchBitties (Dec 14, 2022)

This one has peaked my interest lately: 









This dude is a generic furry who seems to be trying to cover his tracks for some reason. The art is all dog shit MS Paint as you would expect but what really caught my eye were the expired Discord links in the description of the video posted above. Where do they lead? And what the hell is this weird deep dramatic cat lore? (Edit: Upon further searching I've learned these cats are from the book series "Warrior Cats" by Erin Hunter)

Even more interesting is the single comment on the video:



Perhaps I'm reading too much into this but furries are not exactly trustworthy.

Links to docs pertaining to whatever their "MAP project" is:









						fahrradsattel Script and rules
					

Mapleshade - Fahrradsattel MAP Rules  Do not attempt to participate in the map if you have been involved in any racist , sexist , ableist , homophobic , transphobic or bigoted behaviour This is a 48 hour map - if you can’t meet the deadline, there is a 24 hour extension but after that you will l...




					docs.google.com
				












						Designs
					

Mapleshade- Fahrradsattel Map  Mapleshade  Frecklewish       Appledusk  Kits #1 Petalkit , #2 Larchkit , #3 Patchkit  Ravenwing   Kit ghosts ( they still have their individual holly leaves  )  Lighting colors ( Use this to highlight the really light bits of everyones fur)   Background colo...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Cat Phuckers (Dec 16, 2022)

TitchBitties said:


> Links to docs pertaining to whatever their "MAP project" is:


A "MAP", also known as a Multi Artist Project, is an art project whereby multiple artists produce individual video clips (known as "parts") for a larger video, usually recreating film/TV scenes or a music video. "8 Awesome Angles of YouTube" is a notable example of a wildly successful MAP, with each segment of the video medley being created by individual NicoNicoDouga & YTPMV artists who surely each got a boost to their individual notoriety due to their participation. Children with FlipAClip or whatever it's called also like making very low-quality MAP parts such as this, and this garbage which shits up social media and makes it an objectively worse place is what the term MAP most often refers to.


----------



## Cave Fisher (Dec 17, 2022)

Cat Phuckers said:


> A "MAP", also known as a Multi Artist Project, is an art project whereby multiple artists produce individual video clips (known as "parts") for a larger video, usually recreating film/TV scenes or a music video. "8 Awesome Angles of YouTube" is a notable example of a wildly successful MAP, with each segment of the video medley being created by individual NicoNicoDouga & YTPMV artists who surely each got a boost to their individual notoriety due to their participation. Children with FlipAClip or whatever it's called also like making very low-quality MAP parts such as this, and this garbage which shits up social media and makes it an objectively worse place is what the term MAP most often refers to.


I think compared to the blatant pedophiles, kids who are shitty artists are a breath of fresh air when I see the word MAP.


----------

